# Help!



## rosalbe (11 Giugno 2011)

Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo portale.
Ho voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno, e non potendolo fare con amici, parenti e meno che mai con mio marito, ho pensato di scrivere qui, ciò che mi sta succedendo da 28 mesi.
Vorrei fare una premessa, lui è un collega con cui non avevo un rapporto particolare, ma che aveva sempre attirato la mia attenzione, perchè sempre perfetto nel vestire, nei modi...solo un tantino più grande di me, 16 anni; da tutti considerato persona seria e con un senso del dovere oltre ogni misura, nonchè padre eccezionale e sempre presente, anche lui sposato. Ho premesso questo, per differenziarlo da tutti gli altri colleghi pappagalli che mi ronzavano attorno. Tutto è iniziato per caso, ci sentivamo a volte con delle e-mail, fin quando un giorno mi ha chiesto di vederci, per palare, fuori dal lavoro. Dico di si, così senza pensarci, e in quell'occasione arriva il primo bacio. Io non me lo aspettavo, ma non mi sono tirata indietro. Da allora è iniziata la nostra storia d'amore. Abbiamo fatto l'amore, il mese dopo, ho detto di non essere pronta e lui ha aspettato. La cosa strana, soprattutto per la mia formazione molto religiosa, che non ho avuto mai nessun senso di colpa. Non mi sento un'amante, anche se so di esserlo, la nostra è una storia dolcissima. Lo amo tantissimo e se penso di stare senza di lui, mi sento morire. L'unico mio vero problema e che ho sempre dubbi su lui. E' sempre molto premuroso, anche geloso, ma non riesce a dirmi ti amo, dice a causa del suo carattere, ci sentiamo in continuazione per telefono o via sms, ma non rischierebbe il rapporto con sua moglie per me. Più volte ho chiesto se riesce a capire perchè tradisce sua moglie, ma risponde che non lo sa. Per ciò che mi racconta, hanno una buona vita sessuale, escono insieme per fare acquisti o viaggi, non hanno mai litigato, al contrario di me e mio marito. Vorrei troncare tutto, non sopporto più di vivere sdoppiata, Non so come fare. sicuramente mi ama, a modo suo. Secondo voi? se due si amano, non dovrebbero pensare di stare insieme, invece di condurre 2 vite parallele? Come faccio a non pensare più a lui?


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo portale.
> Ho voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno, e non potendolo fare con amici, parenti e meno che mai con mio marito, ho pensato di scrivere qui, ciò che mi sta succedendo da 28 mesi.
> Vorrei fare una premessa, lui è un collega con cui non avevo un rapporto particolare, ma che aveva sempre attirato la mia attenzione, perchè sempre perfetto nel vestire, nei modi...solo un tantino più grande di me, 16 anni; da tutti considerato persona seria e con un senso del dovere oltre ogni misura, nonchè padre eccezionale e sempre presente, anche lui sposato. Ho premesso questo, per differenziarlo da tutti gli altri colleghi pappagalli che mi ronzavano attorno. Tutto è iniziato per caso, ci sentivamo a volte con delle e-mail, fin quando un giorno mi ha chiesto di vederci, per palare, fuori dal lavoro. Dico di si, così senza pensarci, e in quell'occasione arriva il primo bacio. Io non me lo aspettavo, ma non mi sono tirata indietro. Da allora è iniziata la nostra storia d'amore. Abbiamo fatto l'amore, il mese dopo, ho detto di non essere pronta e lui ha aspettato. La cosa strana, soprattutto per la mia formazione molto religiosa, che non ho avuto mai nessun senso di colpa. Non mi sento un'amante, anche se so di esserlo, la nostra è una storia dolcissima. Lo amo tantissimo e se penso di stare senza di lui, mi sento morire. L'unico mio vero problema e che ho sempre dubbi su lui. E' sempre molto premuroso, anche geloso, ma non riesce a dirmi ti amo, dice a causa del suo carattere, ci sentiamo in continuazione per telefono o via sms, *ma non rischierebbe il rapporto con sua moglie per me.* Più volte ho chiesto se riesce a capire perchè tradisce sua moglie, ma risponde che non lo sa. Per ciò che mi racconta, hanno una buona vita sessuale, escono insieme per fare acquisti o viaggi, non hanno mai litigato, al contrario di me e mio marito. Vorrei troncare tutto, non sopporto più di vivere sdoppiata, Non so come fare. sicuramente mi ama, a modo suo. Secondo voi? se due si amano, non dovrebbero pensare di stare insieme, invece di condurre 2 vite parallele? Come faccio a non pensare più a lui?


 Ciao e benvenuta!

Hai detto tutto con quello che è evidenziato in neretto....


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo portale.
> Ho voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno, e non potendolo fare con amici, parenti e meno che mai con mio marito, ho pensato di scrivere qui, ciò che mi sta succedendo da 28 mesi.
> Vorrei fare una premessa, lui è un collega con cui non avevo un rapporto particolare, ma che aveva sempre attirato la mia attenzione, perchè sempre perfetto nel vestire, nei modi...solo un tantino più grande di me, 16 anni; da tutti considerato persona seria e con un senso del dovere oltre ogni misura, nonchè padre eccezionale e sempre presente, anche lui sposato. Ho premesso questo, per differenziarlo da tutti gli altri colleghi pappagalli che mi ronzavano attorno. Tutto è iniziato per caso, ci sentivamo a volte con delle e-mail, fin quando un giorno mi ha chiesto di vederci, per palare, fuori dal lavoro. Dico di si, così senza pensarci, e in quell'occasione arriva il primo bacio. Io non me lo aspettavo, ma non mi sono tirata indietro. Da allora è iniziata la nostra storia d'amore. Abbiamo fatto l'amore, il mese dopo, ho detto di non essere pronta e lui ha aspettato. La cosa strana, soprattutto per la mia formazione molto religiosa, che non ho avuto mai nessun senso di colpa. Non mi sento un'amante, anche se so di esserlo, la nostra è una storia dolcissima.* Lo amo tantissimo* e se penso di stare senza di lui, mi sento morire. L'unico mio vero problema e che ho sempre dubbi su lui. E' sempre molto premuroso, anche geloso, ma *non riesce a dirmi ti amo*, dice a causa del suo carattere, ci sentiamo in continuazione per telefono o via sms, ma *non rischierebbe il rapporto con sua moglie per me*. Più volte ho chiesto se riesce a capire perchè tradisce sua moglie, ma risponde che non lo sa. Per ciò che mi racconta,hanno una buona vita sessuale, escono insieme per fare acquisti o viaggi, non hanno mai litigato, al contrario di me e mio marito. Vorrei troncare tutto, non sopporto più di vivere sdoppiata, Non so come fare. *sicuramente mi ama*, a modo suo. Secondo voi? se due si amano, non dovrebbero pensare di stare insieme, invece di condurre 2 vite parallele? Come faccio a non pensare più a lui?



Ti sei risposta da sola sul futuro del vostro rapporto, e comunque hai tutti gli elementi per risponderti.
E ti basterà leggere un pò qua dentro per vedere che stare bene insieme, fare sesso, anche da più di due anni, non implica che lui ti ami.
Non dubito che ti voglia bene.

ma sai già che non vuole lasciare la moglie, che ha un buon rapporto con lei... si rifiuta di dirti ti amo (mentre non è poi così difficile dirlo anche quando non lo si pensa davvero )
La vostra storia non ha altro futuro che quello di pepetui amanti, sempre che tu o lui non vi stufiate prima.
Temo che tu ti sia illusa e abbia investito molto emotivamente in questa storia, mantre è invece probabile che lui avesse le idee chiare fin dall'inizio.
Non dico che ti stia ingannando, anzi da quel che si capisce non ti ha ingannato per nulla... forse hai lasciato che le tue speranze si alimentassero da sole?

Non esiste una ricetta per dimenticarsi di un uomo con cui stai bene.
Potresti però cominciare a rivalutare un pò tuo marito e ad investire le tue energie nel tuo matrimonio invece che nella storia clandestina.


----------



## Daniele (11 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta!
> 
> Hai detto tutto con quello che è evidenziato in neretto....


E io lo dirò con più cattiveria, tu vali meno della moglie peer lui, solo che glielo fai rizzare da paura.

In più, probabilmente tuo marito non vale una cicca perchè ci litighi solo perchè la smolli all'altro che ha il pasto radoppiato. I vecchi maiali con l'età come la sua ci sanno fare e lui...accidenti se ci sa fare, neppure l'amante della mia prima ex che aveva 17 anni più di lei è stato così capace nel giostrarsi due donne.


----------



## Sole (11 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti sei risposta da sola sul futuro del vostro rapporto, e comunque hai tutti gli elementi per risponderti.
> E ti basterà leggere un pò qua dentro per vedere che stare bene insieme, fare sesso, anche da più di due anni, non implica che lui ti ami.
> Non dubito che ti voglia bene.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo!


----------



## Sabina (11 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo portale.
> Ho voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno, e non potendolo fare con amici, parenti e meno che mai con mio marito, ho pensato di scrivere qui, ciò che mi sta succedendo da 28 mesi.
> Vorrei fare una premessa, lui è un collega con cui non avevo un rapporto particolare, ma che aveva sempre attirato la mia attenzione, perchè sempre perfetto nel vestire, nei modi...solo un tantino più grande di me, 16 anni; da tutti considerato persona seria e con un senso del dovere oltre ogni misura, nonchè padre eccezionale e sempre presente, anche lui sposato. Ho premesso questo, per differenziarlo da tutti gli altri colleghi pappagalli che mi ronzavano attorno. Tutto è iniziato per caso, ci sentivamo a volte con delle e-mail, fin quando un giorno mi ha chiesto di vederci, per palare, fuori dal lavoro. Dico di si, così senza pensarci, e in quell'occasione arriva il primo bacio. Io non me lo aspettavo, ma non mi sono tirata indietro. Da allora è iniziata la nostra storia d'amore. Abbiamo fatto l'amore, il mese dopo, ho detto di non essere pronta e lui ha aspettato. La cosa strana, soprattutto per la mia formazione molto religiosa, che non ho avuto mai nessun senso di colpa. Non mi sento un'amante, anche se so di esserlo, la nostra è una storia dolcissima. Lo amo tantissimo e se penso di stare senza di lui, mi sento morire. L'unico mio vero problema e che ho sempre dubbi su lui. E' sempre molto premuroso, anche geloso, ma non riesce a dirmi ti amo, dice a causa del suo carattere, ci sentiamo in continuazione per telefono o via sms, ma non rischierebbe il rapporto con sua moglie per me. Più volte ho chiesto se riesce a capire perchè tradisce sua moglie, ma risponde che non lo sa. Per ciò che mi racconta, hanno una buona vita sessuale, escono insieme per fare acquisti o viaggi, non hanno mai litigato, al contrario di me e mio marito. Vorrei troncare tutto, non sopporto più di vivere sdoppiata, Non so come fare. sicuramente mi ama, a modo suo. Secondo voi? se due si amano, non dovrebbero pensare di stare insieme, invece di condurre 2 vite parallele? Come faccio a non pensare più a lui?


Se sei stanca di vivere così, parlane con lui, con l'amante. Spiegagli ciò che provi. Digli che vuoi sapere cosa prova lui veramente. Lui ti spiegherà le sue ragioni e tu deciderai di conseguenza cosa fare.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo portale.
> Ho voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno, e non potendolo fare con amici, parenti e meno che mai con mio marito, ho pensato di scrivere qui, ciò che mi sta succedendo da 28 mesi.
> Vorrei fare una premessa, lui è un collega con cui non avevo un rapporto particolare, ma che aveva sempre attirato la mia attenzione, perchè sempre perfetto nel vestire, nei modi...solo un tantino più grande di me, 16 anni; da tutti considerato persona seria e con un senso del dovere oltre ogni misura, nonchè padre eccezionale e sempre presente, anche lui sposato. Ho premesso questo, per differenziarlo da tutti gli altri colleghi pappagalli che mi ronzavano attorno. Tutto è iniziato per caso, ci sentivamo a volte con delle e-mail, fin quando un giorno mi ha chiesto di vederci, per palare, fuori dal lavoro. Dico di si, così senza pensarci, e in quell'occasione arriva il primo bacio. Io non me lo aspettavo, ma non mi sono tirata indietro. Da allora è iniziata la nostra storia d'amore. Abbiamo fatto l'amore, il mese dopo, ho detto di non essere pronta e lui ha aspettato. La cosa strana, soprattutto per la mia formazione molto religiosa, che non ho avuto mai nessun senso di colpa. Non mi sento un'amante, anche se so di esserlo, la nostra è una storia dolcissima. Lo amo tantissimo e se penso di stare senza di lui, mi sento morire. L'unico mio vero problema e che ho sempre dubbi su lui. E' sempre molto premuroso, anche geloso, ma non riesce a dirmi ti amo, dice a causa del suo carattere, ci sentiamo in continuazione per telefono o via sms, ma non rischierebbe il rapporto con sua moglie per me. Più volte ho chiesto se riesce a capire perchè tradisce sua moglie, ma risponde che non lo sa. Per ciò che mi racconta, hanno una buona vita sessuale, escono insieme per fare acquisti o viaggi, non hanno mai litigato, al contrario di me e mio marito. Vorrei troncare tutto, non sopporto più di vivere sdoppiata, Non so come fare. sicuramente mi ama, a modo suo. Secondo voi? se due si amano, non dovrebbero pensare di stare insieme, invece di condurre 2 vite parallele? Come faccio a non pensare più a lui?


Mi puoi dire la vostra età?
20 vs 46 sono una cosa.
30 vs 56 un'altra
40 vs 66 un'altra ancora.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E io lo dirò con più cattiveria, tu vali meno della moglie peer lui, solo che glielo fai rizzare da paura.
> 
> In più, probabilmente tuo marito non vale una cicca perchè ci litighi solo perchè la smolli all'altro che ha il pasto radoppiato. I vecchi maiali con l'età come la sua ci sanno fare e lui...accidenti se ci sa fare, neppure l'amante della mia prima ex che aveva 17 anni più di lei è stato così capace nel giostrarsi due donne.


Dio che palle...non ho più neanche l'animo di disapprovarti.
La smetti si o no di insultare persone che non conosci?
Suo marito non vale una cicca?
Lei ci litiga?
Vecchi maiali?

Senti lei non è la tua prima morosa, e lui non è quello con cui ti ha tradito.
No eh?
Io ho 44 anni.
Meno sedici 28.
Una giovane donna moderna di 28 anni, magna la pastasciutta in testa ad una 45 enne invornita come vuole...

Non tieni conto di un fattore importantissimo ma che non cessa di stupirmi.
L'epoca moderna: nel nostro mondo gli scarti generazionali, grazie all'avvilupparsi sempre più invasivo di informazioni e mass media, ha velocizzato a dismisura il cambio di mentalità.
Per cui il mondo di chi oggi ha più di 60 anni è rapportato a quando ne aveva 30 è lontanissimo dalle moderne 30enni.

Osservo anni luce...dal mondo di mia figlia 11 enne al mio mondo di 11enne...
Cosa dicono tante mamme...crescono troppo in fretta oggi...

Non mi piace che dai a lui del vecchio maile...e alei in pratica della cretina che si fa abbindolare.

Quello che lei non dice, è come mai, ha subito il fascino di questo signore, ed è rimasta insensibile ai vari pappagalli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo portale.
> Ho voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno, e non potendolo fare con amici, parenti e meno che mai con mio marito, ho pensato di scrivere qui, ciò che mi sta succedendo da 28 mesi.
> Vorrei fare una premessa, lui è un collega con cui non avevo un rapporto particolare, ma che aveva sempre attirato la mia attenzione, perchè sempre perfetto nel vestire, nei modi...solo un tantino più grande di me, 16 anni; da tutti considerato persona seria e con un senso del dovere oltre ogni misura, nonchè padre eccezionale e sempre presente, anche lui sposato. Ho premesso questo, *per differenziarlo da tutti gli altri colleghi pappagalli che mi ronzavano attorno*. Tutto è iniziato per caso, ci sentivamo a volte con delle e-mail, fin quando un giorno mi ha chiesto di vederci, per palare, fuori dal lavoro. Dico di si, così senza pensarci, e in quell'occasione arriva il primo bacio. Io non me lo aspettavo, ma non mi sono tirata indietro. Da allora è iniziata la nostra storia d'amore. Abbiamo fatto l'amore, il mese dopo, ho detto di non essere pronta e lui ha aspettato. La cosa strana, soprattutto per la mia formazione molto religiosa, che non ho avuto mai nessun senso di colpa. Non mi sento un'amante, anche se so di esserlo, la nostra è una storia dolcissima. *Lo amo tantissimo e se penso di stare senza di lui, mi sento morire*. L'unico mio vero problema e che ho sempre dubbi su lui. E' sempre molto premuroso, *anche geloso, ma non riesce a dirmi ti amo*, dice a causa del suo carattere, ci sentiamo in continuazione per telefono o via sms, ma non rischierebbe il rapporto con sua moglie per me. Più volte ho chiesto se riesce a capire perchè tradisce sua moglie, ma risponde che non lo sa. Per ciò che mi racconta, hanno una buona vita sessuale, escono insieme per fare acquisti o viaggi, non hanno mai litigato, al contrario di me e mio marito. Vorrei troncare tutto, non sopporto più di vivere sdoppiata, Non so come fare. sicuramente mi ama, a modo suo. Secondo voi? se due si amano, non dovrebbero pensare di stare insieme, invece di condurre 2 vite parallele? *Come faccio a non pensare più a lui?*


Benvenuta.

Riassumo la tua vicenda a modo mio, poi mi dirai se va bene.

Sei circondata da uomini che ti scoperebbero, probabilmente perchè sei carina curata perspicace e questo gonfia la tua autostima.

Poi incontri il tizio da cui vorresti di più, lui non ti dà quel di più, cominciano i dubbi.

Perchè mai dovrebbe dirti "ti amo"? 

Ok: mettetela di smanettare con gli sms come due adolescenti.
Trovati un altro paio di amichetti con cui giocare e comincia a metterlo un pò sullo sfondo.

Se fa il geloso mandalo un pò affan....


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo portale.
> Ho voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno, e non potendolo fare con amici, parenti e meno che mai con mio marito, ho pensato di scrivere qui, ciò che mi sta succedendo da 28 mesi.
> Vorrei fare una premessa, lui è un collega con cui non avevo un rapporto particolare, ma che aveva sempre attirato la mia attenzione, perchè sempre perfetto nel vestire, nei modi...solo un tantino più grande di me, 16 anni; da tutti considerato persona seria e con un senso del dovere oltre ogni misura, nonchè padre eccezionale e sempre presente, anche lui sposato. Ho premesso questo, per differenziarlo da tutti gli altri colleghi pappagalli che mi ronzavano attorno. Tutto è iniziato per caso, ci sentivamo a volte con delle e-mail, fin quando un giorno mi ha chiesto di vederci, per palare, fuori dal lavoro. Dico di si, così senza pensarci, e in quell'occasione arriva il primo bacio. Io non me lo aspettavo, ma non mi sono tirata indietro. Da allora è iniziata la nostra storia d'amore. Abbiamo fatto l'amore, il mese dopo, ho detto di non essere pronta e lui ha aspettato. *La cosa strana, soprattutto per la mia formazione molto religiosa, che non ho avuto mai nessun senso di colpa.* Non mi sento un'amante, anche se so di esserlo, la nostra è una storia dolcissima. Lo amo tantissimo e se penso di stare senza di lui, mi sento morire. L'unico mio vero problema e che ho sempre dubbi su lui. E' sempre molto premuroso, anche geloso, ma non riesce a dirmi ti amo, dice a causa del suo carattere, ci sentiamo in continuazione per telefono o via sms, ma non rischierebbe il rapporto con sua moglie per me. Più volte ho chiesto se riesce a capire perchè tradisce sua moglie, ma risponde che non lo sa. Per ciò che mi racconta, hanno una buona vita sessuale, escono insieme per fare acquisti o viaggi, non hanno mai litigato, al contrario di me e mio marito. Vorrei troncare tutto, non sopporto più di vivere sdoppiata, Non so come fare. sicuramente mi ama, a modo suo. Secondo voi? se due si amano, non dovrebbero pensare di stare insieme, invece di condurre 2 vite parallele? Come faccio a non pensare più a lui?


Tu sei single?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> 
> Riassumo la tua vicenda a modo mio, poi mi dirai se va bene.
> 
> ...


Contessa...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## rosalbe (11 Giugno 2011)

Grazie per le risposte e l’interesse nei miei riguardi, ma soprattutto per non avermi giudicata. Risponderò volentieri a tutti voi.
Capisco che nel dire che non rischierebbe il suo matrimonio, per la nostra storia, che a volte chiamiamo favola, io ho risposto alle mie domande. Ma in realtà così non è, perché lui fin dal primo giorno mi ha fatto presente che qualunque cosa fosse successa, non avrebbe mai chiuso o rischiato il suo matrimonio. Quindi non è una cosa stabilita successivamente.
Per quanto riguarda il dire ti amo, in realtà qualche volta l’ha detto, ma ormai è quasi un anno che non lo dice, asserendo che lui non l’aveva detto mai ad un’altra donna  prima di me, considerando che ha 53 anni, e non è nel suo carattere dire queste cose. Cmq quando parla con me o mi invia sms, mi chiama amore o gioia.
E’ vero pure che sono un pò illusa e che ho investito molto  in questa storia e che lui  ha avuto le idee chiare fin dall'inizio.
Cmq non è vecchio maiale, ma una persona dolce e premurosa, di quelli che ti apre la porta per farti entrare in macchina o ti viene a salvare se mi capita un imprevisto.

Ho parlato più volte con lui, che non riesco a pensarlo accanto alla moglie o di quanto soffro quando siamo distanti, ma lui mi dice che soffre anche lui e mi ricorda che fin dall’inizio abbiamo accettato questa situazione, per cui….
Lui è davvero un uomo fantastico e gode della stima di tutti, perché sempre gentile e rispettoso. Quando parlo di lui come collega che stimo, gli altri non sospettano assolutamente nulla, mi dicono che lo metto su un  piedistallo. 
Mi è piaciuto lui e non i pappagalli, perché odio il genere di persone che fa avance, lui è molto riservato e non si è mai permesso.
Ultima cosa, forse è vero sbagliamo a messaggiare e chiamarci tutto il giorno, ma ormai non so più fare nulla senza sentire lui e se una sera so che non riceverò i suoi  sms, perché lui è impegnato, mi manca qualcosa. Ormai ogni giorno inizia e finisce con il suo buongiorno amore  e  buona notte e dolci sogni. Che posso farci sono persa sul serio.
Però la cosa molto strana è che non mi sento sporca e non ho nessun tipo di senso di colpa
Grazie per avermi ascoltata e per i consigli che mi avete dato e mi darete.


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte e l’interesse nei miei riguardi, ma soprattutto per non avermi giudicata. Risponderò volentieri a tutti voi.
> Capisco che nel dire che non rischierebbe il suo matrimonio, per la nostra storia, che a volte chiamiamo favola, io ho risposto alle mie domande. Ma in realtà così non è, perché lui fin dal primo giorno mi ha fatto presente che qualunque cosa fosse successa, non avrebbe mai chiuso o rischiato il suo matrimonio. Quindi non è una cosa stabilita successivamente.
> Per quanto riguarda il dire ti amo, in realtà qualche volta l’ha detto, ma ormai è quasi un anno che non lo dice, asserendo che lui non l’aveva detto mai ad un’altra donna prima di me, considerando che ha 53 anni, e non è nel suo carattere dire queste cose. Cmq quando parla con me o mi invia sms, mi chiama amore o gioia.
> E’ vero pure che sono un pò illusa e che ho investito molto in questa storia e che lui ha avuto le idee chiare fin dall'inizio.
> ...


Eeeehhh...quanto amo sti sms da bacio perugina....Occhio cara che è proprio cosi che ho beccato mia moglie. Certo però se son 2 anni che vai avanti mi sa che tuo marito non è tanto sveglio 

Se non hai nessun senso di colpa perché, come hai scritto all'inizio, tuo marito non deve assolutamente saperlo?


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte e l’interesse nei miei riguardi, ma soprattutto per non avermi giudicata. Risponderò volentieri a tutti voi.
> Capisco che nel dire che non rischierebbe il suo matrimonio, per la nostra storia, che a volte chiamiamo favola, io ho risposto alle mie domande. Ma in realtà così non è, perché lui fin dal primo giorno mi ha fatto presente che qualunque cosa fosse successa, non avrebbe mai chiuso o rischiato il suo matrimonio. Quindi non è una cosa stabilita successivamente.
> Per quanto riguarda il dire ti amo, in realtà qualche volta l’ha detto, ma ormai è quasi un anno che non lo dice, asserendo che lui non l’aveva detto mai ad un’altra donna  prima di me, considerando che ha 53 anni, e non è nel suo carattere dire queste cose. Cmq quando parla con me o mi invia sms, mi chiama amore o gioia.
> E’ vero pure che sono un pò illusa e che ho investito molto  in questa storia e che lui  ha avuto le idee chiare fin dall'inizio.
> ...


lui 53 anni e tu 37
uomo elegante, collega stimato e discreto, gentile e pieno di attenzioni
28 mesi (questo particolare esclude che sia Lothar :mrgreen
fin dal primo momento ha messo le cose in chiaro
da vero gentiluomo 

e tu sei persa sul serio


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

Lui è un vecchio porco perchè con un falso modo di fare ben studiato si tromba la moglie e la donna più giovane. Tutte palle, lui è semplicemente un calcolatore, anche io apro la porta alle mie donne, anche io faccio questo, ma non mi aspetto la gnocca servita su un piatto di argento e non per questo mi trombo una donzelletta più giovane solo perchè è stata solo con grandi buzzurri che preferiscono ruttare col culo.


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dio che palle...non ho più neanche l'animo di disapprovarti.
> La smetti si o no di insultare persone che non conosci?
> Suo marito non vale una cicca?
> Lei ci litiga?
> ...


Ma lei è una pocvera stupidella e lui un vero vecchio suino, non c'è altra mtivazione che tiene su una storia del genere in questo modo e con queste premesse, manco c'è un poco di amore se non salsiccia.
Ahhh, la salsiccia da braga quanto è presa per altro dalle donne.


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dio che palle...non ho più neanche l'animo di disapprovarti.
> La smetti si o no di insultare persone che non conosci?
> Suo marito non vale una cicca?
> Lei ci litiga?
> ...


quoto il Conte in risposta a Daniele
e anche perché non posso ancora approvarlo
il grassetto credo sia molto importante


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> lui 53 anni e tu 37
> uomo elegante, collega stimato e discreto, gentile e pieno di attenzioni
> 28 mesi (questo particolare esclude che sia Lothar :mrgreen
> fin dal primo momento ha messo le cose in chiaro
> ...


scusa la mia ignoranza, ma cosa vuol dire lothar? si proprio persa, senza ritorno....ma con tutto il cuore vorrei cessare questa storia, ma non ci riesco. Tutte le volte che ho cercato di troncare, lui mi ha convinto, quasi piangendo, di restare insieme.


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> scusa la mia ignoranza, *ma cosa vuol dire lothar?* si proprio persa, senza ritorno....ma con tutto il cuore vorrei cessare questa storia, ma non ci riesco. Tutte le volte che ho cercato di troncare, *lui mi ha convinto, quasi piangendo*, di restare insieme.


 
Eeeehhh...lo scoprirai molto presto :carneval: 

Per il resto: siete assieme da oltre 2 anni, lui ti dice che non vuole lasciare la moglie, però ti implora pure di restare non lasciarlo 

Mah....è evidente che sei proprio persa.

Va beh....adesso stacco e vado dalla mia mogliettina che è persa anche lei per un altro...Buona Notte


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> scusa la mia ignoranza, ma cosa vuol dire lothar? si proprio persa, senza ritorno....ma con tutto il cuore vorrei cessare questa storia, ma non ci riesco. Tutte le volte che ho cercato di troncare, lui mi ha convinto, quasi piangendo, di restare insieme.


ti ha convinto perché a lui sta bene che tu sia la sua amante
a lui sta bene così
fin dal primo momento ha messo le cose in chiaro e hai appurato che per lui la situazione tale è e tale resterà
così potreste andare avanti per anni e anni

se tu vuoi staccarti da lui ascolta pure ciò che ti sarà suggerito qui
ma poi fai di testa tua
Lothar è un utente del forum
che forse potrebbe dirti due parole


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> lui 53 anni e tu 37
> uomo elegante, collega stimato e discreto, gentile e pieno di attenzioni
> 28 mesi (questo particolare esclude che sia Lothar :mrgreen
> fin dal primo momento ha messo le cose in chiaro
> ...


Ma Lothar le direbbe...saltando di qua e di là finchè cammina...eh no figliuola non va bene così...un marito ce lo hai già...non hai bisogno di un secondo marito...ma con il cellulare nascosto...qua nel taschino come si fa....
Ma sentiamo il suo parere...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> scusa la mia ignoranza, ma cosa vuol dire lothar? si proprio persa, senza ritorno....ma con tutto il cuore vorrei cessare questa storia, ma non ci riesco. Tutte le volte che ho cercato di troncare, lui mi ha convinto, quasi piangendo, di restare insieme.


Leggilo...
è un utente che ha 53 anni.
Fai con la funzione cerca...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeeehhh...lo scoprirai molto presto :carneval:
> 
> Per il resto: siete assieme da oltre 2 anni, lui ti dice che non vuole lasciare la moglie, però ti implora pure di restare non lasciarlo
> 
> ...


Rosalbe è persa?
Ma guarda che persa...
Non nominarla...per pietà:carneval:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> scusa la mia ignoranza, ma cosa vuol dire lothar? si proprio persa, senza ritorno....ma con tutto il cuore vorrei cessare questa storia, ma non ci riesco. Tutte le volte che ho cercato di troncare, lui mi ha convinto, quasi piangendo, di restare insieme.


 ti stai illudendo su una storia impossibile; lui è stato chiaro e tu invece ci sei caduta con tutte le scarpe! Ti implora a tornare perchè gli fa comodo la situazione.
Tronca finchè puoi perchè altrimenti ti farai molto male........


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> scusa la mia ignoranza, ma cosa vuol dire lothar? si proprio persa, senza ritorno....*ma con tutto il cuore vorrei cessare questa storia*, ma non ci riesco. Tutte le volte che ho cercato di troncare, lui mi ha convinto, quasi piangendo, di restare insieme.



Perche'?


----------



## Sabina (12 Giugno 2011)

*Rosalbe*

Non e' facile troncare una matrimonio, separarsi, soprattutto se con l'altra persona si va d'accordo e non ci sono grossi problemi di convivenza. E' una cosa molto difficile, affrontare l'idea di "distruggere" l'altro, vedere soffrire a causa tua una persona a cui comunque vuoi bene. Lui ha figli? E tu?

Non lo lascerai, continuerai così, e una piccola parte dentro di te continuerà sempre a sperare che qualcosa cambi.

Vivo una situazione simile alla tua. Capisco quello che vivi, quello che provi. Se ti fa piacere scrivimi in privato.
Un bacio


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche'?


 perchè? perchè, non sopporto l'idea di lui con la moglie, perchè vorrei stare sempre con lui, perchè se si venisse a sapere di questa storia perderei la mia credibilità sul lavoro, in famiglia e in tanti posti in cui sono inserita. E perchè quello che sto facendo è una cosa che non avrei mai pensato di fare in vita mia e va oltre ogni mio  principio. Perchè pur essendo sempre smentita da lui, ho mille dubbi sul suo amore per me. perchè non ho mai capito perchè pur andando d'accordo con la moglie, in tutti sensi, così dice lui, la tradisce. questa è una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi e che più volte ho chiesto a lui. lui puntualmente risponde che non ci deve essere per forza un motivo, capita. Tu perchè mi chiedi perchè?


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> perchè? perchè, non sopporto l'idea di lui con la moglie, perchè vorrei stare sempre con lui, perchè se si venisse a sapere di questa storia perderei la mia credibilità sul lavoro, in famiglia e in tanti posti in cui sono inserita. E perchè quello che sto facendo è una cosa che non avrei mai pensato di fare in vita mia e va oltre ogni mio  principio. Perchè pur essendo sempre smentita da lui, ho mille dubbi sul suo amore per me. perchè non ho mai capito perchè pur andando d'accordo con la moglie, in tutti sensi, così dice lui, la tradisce. questa è una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi e che più volte ho chiesto a lui. lui puntualmente risponde che non ci deve essere per forza un motivo, capita. *Tu perchè mi chiedi perchè?*


Per capire 


In poche parole tu vorresti cancellare dal suo panorama la "moglie"? ... e poi per far che?

Esiste anche tuo "marito"  come la metteresti la faccenda con lui?


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per capire
> 
> 
> In poche parole tu vorresti cancellare dal suo panorama la "moglie"? ... e poi per far che?
> ...


Appunto, come la meetti con il cornutone che va a bramire???


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il dire ti amo, in realtà qualche volta l’ha detto, ma ormai è quasi un anno che non lo dice, asserendo che lui non l’aveva detto mai ad un’altra donna  prima di me, considerando che ha 53 anni, e non è nel suo carattere dire queste cose. Cmq quando parla con me o mi invia sms, mi chiama amore o gioia.


 No scusate...io non vorrei sbottare però...
Svegliaaaaa!!!!! Ma secondo te a 53 anni non ha mai detto "ti amo" a nessuna?
Ma fammi il piacere!
A massimo posso accettare che sia abbastanza navigato da fartelo credere...
E poi scusa che c'entra che per sms ti chiama amore o gioia? Lo fa perché avete un rapporto di intima confidenza, ma questo non vuol dire che lui ti ami davvero.
Giusto per farti capire, con una mia carissima amica ci scriviamo sempre per sms: "ciao amore mio", "sei sempre la mia gioia", "ti porto sempre con me", ecc...eppure non abbiamo mica una relazione amorosa.



> Ho parlato più volte con lui, che non riesco a pensarlo accanto alla moglie o di quanto soffro quando siamo distanti, ma lui mi dice che soffre anche lui e mi ricorda che fin dall’inizio abbiamo accettato questa situazione, per cui….


Pensa tu, quest'uomo sarebbe talmente innamorato di te, che a queste tue parole ti ha solo ribadito il concetto dei patti chiari...mica che soffre anche lui a saperti con tuo marito!
Però ovviamente lui è una persona buona. 


Ti consiglio di svegliarti cara, e di scendere da sola e pian piano dalla nuvoletta, prima che si dissolva e...


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

In effetti ui è il tipico cinquantenne che sà barcamenarsi tra due donne usando  un atteggiamento adatto e un sacco di bugie. Rosalbe lui ha detto ti amo a sua  moglie e forse ti farebbe fastidio, ma lo dice tutt'ora alla povera sventurata che se sapesse potrebbe avere la tentazione di prenderti a calcioni nel sedere e tu che faresti?
Lui è il tipico uomo medio (anzi di bassa levatura), che con un buon vestito da persona compita agisce in questo modo da anni. In più sai che hai molto da perdere, se è in ambito lavorativo tu sarai la puttanella di "nome del tizio", sarai pigliata per fessa e lui sarà un grande, fino a che non si farà mobbing su di te da parte di una ex amante di lui che è in azienda e se l'è presa a male.


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Appunto, come la meetti con il cornutone che va a bramire???



Mi sorprende il fatto che lei del marito non racconta nulla, sembra quasi un fantasma  .


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> perchè? perchè, non sopporto l'idea di lui con la moglie, perchè vorrei stare sempre con lui, perchè se si venisse a sapere di questa storia perderei la mia credibilità sul lavoro, in famiglia e in tanti posti in cui sono inserita. E perchè quello che sto facendo è una cosa che non avrei mai pensato di fare in vita mia e va oltre ogni mio  principio. Perchè pur essendo sempre smentita da lui, ho mille dubbi sul suo amore per me. perchè non ho mai capito perchè pur andando d'accordo con la moglie, in tutti sensi, così dice lui, la tradisce. questa è una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi e che più volte ho chiesto a lui. lui puntualmente risponde che non ci deve essere per forza un motivo, capita. Tu perchè mi chiedi perchè?


Rosalbe 
nelle tue parole c'è qualcosa che non mi quaglia

tu non capisci perché pur andando d'accordo con la moglie lui la tradisce
dici che vorresti stare sempre con lui
ma al tempo stesso non vorresti perché se si venisse a sapere perderesti la tua credibilità

la tua credibilità? 

e poi
scusa
ma la questione si potrebbe invertire

ovvero

tu perché tradisci tuo marito? 

tempo fa in un altro forum ho letto la storia di un uomo che dice di amare sua moglie ma confessa di tradirla senza un apparente motivo, gli si chiede perché, e lui da la seguente risposta come se fosse la cosa più ovvia su questa terra: "si tradisce solo chi si ama"


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi sorprende il fatto che lei del marito non racconta nulla, sembra quasi un fantasma  .


 ha perso la testa per il suo amante....il marito per lei non esiste più....


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ha perso la testa per il suo amante....il marito per lei non esiste più....



Dici?  Eppure la sera (voglio sperare) dormono nello stesso letto, o no?  Chissa' se ha ancora rapporti sessuali con il marito .


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici?  Eppure la sera (voglio sperare) dormono nello stesso letto, o no?  Chissa' *se ha ancora rapporti sessuali con il marito* .


 mi chiedo che senso abbiano....


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi chiedo che senso abbiano....



Mah! ... la butto li  per tenerlo buono e a cuccia  :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mah! ... la butto li  per tenerlo buono e a cuccia  :mrgreen:


........che tristezza però....


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ........che tristezza però....




Molta! ​


----------



## minnie (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui è un vecchio porco perchè con un falso modo di fare ben studiato si tromba la moglie e la donna più giovane. Tutte palle, lui è semplicemente un calcolatore, anche io apro la porta alle mie donne, anche io faccio questo, ma non mi aspetto la gnocca servita su un piatto di argento e non per questo mi trombo una donzelletta più giovane solo perchè è stata solo con grandi buzzurri che preferiscono ruttare col culo.


Pero' Daniele, oggi ti trovo particolarmente fine e delicato! Lasciala sognare, se dopo 2 anni crede ancora agli sms da bacio perugina di uno che le ha gia' detto chiaramente che avra' da lui solo questo per il resto della vita non saremo noi certo ad aprirle gli occhi: e' lei che si cura di acceccarsi il più' possibile... Notizia di redazione cara: cappuccetto rosso, biancaneve, cenerentola e altre amiche loro non sono mai esistite... Baci e non farti male quando suonera' la sveglia... Perche' prima o poi suonera', tranquilla....


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Molta! ​


Simy, Mari'
non lo sappiamo
lei ha solo parlato di litigi
ma non possiamo fare illazioni su ciò che non sappiamo


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Simy, Mari'
> non lo sappiamo
> lei ha solo parlato di litigi
> ma non possiamo fare illazioni su ciò che non sappiamo



Noi abbiamo fatto delle supposizioni e, la sensazione ci ha fatto pensare alla tristazza del rapporto con suo marito ... poi se lei vuole potra' chiarirci come va con il marito.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Pero' Daniele, oggi ti trovo particolarmente fine e delicato! Lasciala sognare, se dopo 2 anni crede ancora agli sms da bacio perugina di uno che le ha gia' detto chiaramente che avra' da lui solo questo per il resto della vita non saremo noi certo ad aprirle gli occhi: e' lei che si cura di acceccarsi il più' possibile... Notizia di redazione cara: cappuccetto rosso, biancaneve, cenerentola e altre amiche loro non sono mai esistite... Baci e non farti male quando suonera' la sveglia... Perche' prima o poi suonera', tranquilla....



E tuttavia, già nel post iniziale una delle domande fondamentali era "come faccio a togliermelo dalla testa?"
Credo anche io che non avrebbe disdegnato risposte del tipo "ma no dai ti ama abbi pazienza"
Ma un risveglio forse si comincia ad intravederlo.

Il problema è quello che troverà al risveglio, e forse farebbe meglio a cominciare a pensarci.

Ciao Minnie


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Simy, Mari'
> non lo sappiamo
> lei ha solo parlato di litigi
> ma non possiamo fare illazioni su ciò che non sappiamo


 non c'è stata nessuna illazione...ma se lei ama un altro abbiamo semplicemnte espresso la nostra sensazione per il suo matrimonio!
scusa la franchezza ma se lei ama il suo amante non vedo che senso abbia continuare a stare col marito al di la di come andrà con l'amante (visto che lui ha già chiarito questa cosa); ma per come la vedo io è davvero triste il fatto che lei resti comunque con il marito... dal mio punto di vista non ha senso.


----------



## Sabina (12 Giugno 2011)

Io invece credo che in queste storie che durano da tempo (anni), in cui ci si sente tutti i giorni, ci si vede con regolarità, si sta male entrambi nel non sentirsi, c'è comunque un forte coinvolgimento e si crea un legame fondato sull'amore. Un uomo che vuole solo sesso lo può fare senza doversi impelagare con una sola così, che magari essendoci un rapporto non solo di sesso "pretende" anche qualcosa in più rispetto ad una storia passeggera. Si parla sempre di Amore, ma l'amore ha molte sfaccettature, non e' sempre tutto bianco o tutto nero, non e' sempre così facile buttare all'aria un matrimonio.
Quando ho avuto il mio primo figlio sentivo di provare per lui un amore così grande che non capivo e temevo di non poterne provare altrettanto per altri figli. Quando sono arrivati gli altri ho capito che c'è amore per tutti, che ognuno nel mio cuore ha un posto particolare, ognuno e' diverso e speciale per alcune cose, uno mi da' delle emozioni per una cosa, gli altri per un'altra. Tra di loro non voglio neanche cercare se ci sia un preferito. Nel mio cuore ora c'e' posto anche per due uomini, molto diversi tra loro, ma entrambi importanti per me.

Sono un'illusa perché difendo i sentimenti degli amanti?? Io direi che sono anche realista, perché credo si possa essere innamorate ma poter vedere lo stesso certe cose. Credo che Rosalba debba valutare i fatti, i comportamenti di lui, che debba chiarire cosa veramente vuole. Deve mettere sui piatti di una bilancia i pro e i contro. Lui ha detto di non voler lasciare la sua famiglia fin dall'inizio? Anche lei pero' dice di non volerla lasciare. Strada facendo si può cambiare idea... Rosa devi riflettere, se credi di essere più serena senza di lui preparati questa strada e quando ti sentirai pronta imboccala.


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

Ma un po di Onesta', di Lealta', di Rispetto verso gli/le altri/e e se stessi no eh?

Sempre in incognito, nell'ombra, alle spalle e a danno di qualcuno eh?


ECHECAZZ ... cosa vi manca per essere degli avvoltoi, degli sciacalli (questo vale per entrabi i sessi ovviamente) ... siete peggio della mafia .



... che palle!


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io invece credo che in queste storie che durano da tempo (anni), in cui ci si sente tutti i giorni, ci si vede con regolarità, si sta male entrambi nel non sentirsi, c'è comunque un forte coinvolgimento e si crea un legame fondato sull'amore. Un uomo che vuole solo sesso lo può fare senza doversi impelagare con una sola così, che magari essendoci un rapporto non solo di sesso "pretende" anche qualcosa in più rispetto ad una storia passeggera. Si parla sempre di Amore, ma l'amore ha molte sfaccettature, non e' sempre tutto bianco o tutto nero, non e' sempre così facile buttare all'aria un matrimonio.
> Quando ho avuto il mio primo figlio sentivo di provare per lui un amore così grande che non capivo e temevo di non poterne provare altrettanto per altri figli. Quando sono arrivati gli altri ho capito che c'è amore per tutti, che ognuno nel mio cuore ha un posto particolare, ognuno e' diverso e speciale per alcune cose, uno mi da' delle emozioni per una cosa, gli altri per un'altra. Tra di loro non voglio neanche cercare se ci sia un preferito. Nel mio cuore ora c'e' posto anche per due uomini, molto diversi tra loro, ma entrambi importanti per me.
> 
> Sono un'illusa perché difendo i sentimenti degli amanti?? Io direi che sono anche realista, perché credo si possa essere innamorate ma poter vedere lo stesso certe cose. Credo che Rosalba debba valutare i fatti, i comportamenti di lui, che debba chiarire cosa veramente vuole. Deve mettere sui piatti di una bilancia i pro e i contro. Lui ha detto di non voler lasciare la sua famiglia fin dall'inizio? Anche lei pero' dice di non volerla lasciare. Strada facendo si può cambiare idea... Rosa devi riflettere, se credi di essere più serena senza di lui preparati questa strada e quando ti sentirai pronta imboccala.


Quoto.


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma un po di Onesta', di Lealta', di Rispetto verso gli/le altri/e e se stessi no eh?
> 
> Sempre in incognito, nell'ombra, alle spalle e a danno di qualcuno eh?
> 
> ...


ipse dixit

Sabina ha appena detto che strada facendo si può cambiare idea
Rosalbe è arrivata qui chiedendo consiglio su come fare a staccarsi dall'altro

ci si espone
ci si mette in discussione
lo si fa a partire da un forum

ma un commento come il tuo, Mari', chiude la porta a ogni discussione


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ipse dixit
> 
> Sabina ha appena detto che strada facendo si può cambiare idea
> Rosalbe è arrivata qui chiedendo consiglio su come fare a staccarsi dall'altro
> ...



Ma di cosa vuoi discutere con uno che gia' dall'inizio ti dice che con la moglie E' tutto OK, e che di lasciarla non se ne parla proprio.

Questo individuo e' un incallito traditore, nei suoi 53anni ne ha fatta di strada, e' un esperto, stupida chi ci cade.


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è stata nessuna illazione...ma se lei ama un altro abbiamo semplicemnte espresso la nostra sensazione per il suo matrimonio!
> scusa la franchezza ma* se lei ama il suo amante non vedo che senso abbia continuare a stare col marito al di la di come andrà con l'amante* (visto che lui ha già chiarito questa cosa); ma per come la vedo io è davvero triste il fatto che lei resti comunque con il marito... dal mio punto di vista non ha senso.


ma infatti secondo me Rose dovrebbe interrogarsi su se stessa
più che su di lui


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma di cosa vuoi discutere con uno che gia' dall'inizio ti dice che con la moglie E' tutto OK, e che di lasciarla non se ne parla proprio.
> 
> Questo individuo e' un incallito traditore, nei suoi 53anni ne ha fatta di strada, e' un esperto, stupida chi ci cade.


ipse dixit
appunto


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ipse dixit
> appunto



... e quindi? :mrgreen:


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e quindi? :mrgreen:


quindi niente 
hai espresso il tuo giudizio 
lo accetto
non lo discuto


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> quindi niente
> hai espresso il tuo giudizio
> lo accetto
> non lo discuto



... ho espresso la mia opinione/parere/valutazione in base a cio che a scritto Rosalbe.


----------



## Sabina (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma di cosa vuoi discutere con uno che gia' dall'inizio ti dice che con la moglie E' tutto OK, e che di lasciarla non se ne parla proprio.
> 
> Questo individuo e' un incallito traditore, nei suoi 53anni ne ha fatta di strada, e' un esperto, stupida chi ci cade.


I traditori sono due: lei e lui. E lei ha fatto una scelta due anni fa e fa una scelta ogni giorno che decide di continuare a sentirlo o a vederlo. E avrà avuto qualcosa da quest'uomo, come lei ha dato. Io credo chi "sta fuori" abbia una visione riduttiva del ruolo e dei sentimenti degli amanti. Se bastasse a dire che siamo tutte stupide o stupidi sarebbe tutto più facile. Ma il fenomeno e' più complesso e non e' così che di arriva a comprenderlo.


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Rosalbe è persa*?
> Ma guarda che persa...
> Non nominarla...per pietà:carneval:


Guarda che lo ha scritto lei eh :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è stata nessuna illazione...ma se lei ama un altro abbiamo semplicemnte espresso la nostra sensazione per il suo matrimonio!
> scusa la franchezza ma se lei ama il suo amante *non vedo che senso abbia continuare a stare col marito al di la di come andrà con l'amante (visto che lui ha già chiarito questa cosa); ma per come la vedo io è davvero triste il fatto che lei resti comunque con il marito... dal mio punto di vista non ha senso*.


Ma vah ? 
Questa cosa non mi è nuova :incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> I traditori sono due: lei e lui. E lei ha fatto una scelta due anni fa e fa una scelta ogni giorno che decide di continuare a sentirlo o a vederlo. E avrà avuto qualcosa da quest'uomo, come lei ha dato. Io credo chi "sta fuori" abbia una visione riduttiva del ruolo e dei sentimenti degli amanti. Se bastasse a dire che siamo tutte stupide o stupidi sarebbe tutto più facile. Ma il fenomeno e' più complesso e non e' così che di arriva a comprenderlo.


Fidati, tutti i traditori sono mediamente sotto la media, di certo la Matraini è un caso a parte, come Quintina, ma tutti gli altri che se la raccontano mostrano solo una carenza di cervello.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma infatti secondo me Rose dovrebbe interrogarsi su se stessa
> più che su di lui


 esattamente! lei deve capire cosa vuole fare...se mantenere questa situazione...se lasciare il marito e "sperare" che il suo amante cambi idea...chiudere con l'amante e restare col marito....chiudere con entrambi!...insomma le scelte sono molte ma le valutazioni le può fare solo lei..


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma vah ?
> Questa cosa non mi è nuova :incazzato:


  e lo so........


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Esiste anche tuo "marito"  come la metteresti la faccenda con lui?


Esiste? Non ne parla mai .


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è stata nessuna illazione...ma se lei ama un altro abbiamo semplicemnte espresso la nostra sensazione per il suo matrimonio!
> scusa la franchezza ma se lei ama il suo amante non vedo che senso abbia continuare a stare col marito al di la di come andrà con l'amante (visto che lui ha già chiarito questa cosa); ma per come la vedo io è davvero triste il fatto che lei resti comunque con il marito... dal mio punto di vista non ha senso.


Ma sono due cose distinte eh?
Un conto è lasciare una persona.
Un conto è voler stare con una persona, che in effetti non ci vuole.
Appunto lei dice...a sto punto, me lo devo levare dalla testa...come fare?
Prende la decisione di non amarlo più.
Non so se una donna sa fare questo.
Ma io si.
A ma basta chiudere i rubinetti e sigillare le botti....e sento che dentro di me...non provo più nulla per quella persona.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io invece credo che in queste storie che durano da tempo (anni), in cui ci si sente tutti i giorni, ci si vede con regolarità, si sta male entrambi nel non sentirsi, c'è comunque un forte coinvolgimento e si crea un legame fondato sull'amore. Un uomo che vuole solo sesso lo può fare senza doversi impelagare con una sola così, che magari essendoci un rapporto non solo di sesso "pretende" anche qualcosa in più rispetto ad una storia passeggera. Si parla sempre di Amore, ma l'amore ha molte sfaccettature, non e' sempre tutto bianco o tutto nero, non e' sempre così facile buttare all'aria un matrimonio.
> Quando ho avuto il mio primo figlio sentivo di provare per lui un amore così grande che non capivo e temevo di non poterne provare altrettanto per altri figli. Quando sono arrivati gli altri ho capito che c'è amore per tutti, che ognuno nel mio cuore ha un posto particolare, ognuno e' diverso e speciale per alcune cose, uno mi da' delle emozioni per una cosa, gli altri per un'altra. Tra di loro non voglio neanche cercare se ci sia un preferito. Nel mio cuore ora c'e' posto anche per due uomini, molto diversi tra loro, ma entrambi importanti per me.
> 
> Sono un'illusa perché difendo i sentimenti degli amanti?? Io direi che sono anche realista, perché credo si possa essere innamorate ma poter vedere lo stesso certe cose. Credo che Rosalba debba valutare i fatti, i comportamenti di lui, che debba chiarire cosa veramente vuole. Deve mettere sui piatti di una bilancia i pro e i contro. Lui ha detto di non voler lasciare la sua famiglia fin dall'inizio? Anche lei pero' dice di non volerla lasciare. Strada facendo si può cambiare idea... Rosa devi riflettere, se credi di essere più serena senza di lui preparati questa strada e quando ti sentirai pronta imboccala.


E io vorrei aggiungere che nulla sappiamo della vita affettiva di questo 53 enne...è possibilissimo che anche lui sia stato sempre fedele fino alla conoscenza di Rosalba, e che cerchi di non andare troppo oltre, perchè ha delle responsabilità troppo grandi. Si fa sempre presto a dire...io lascio qui, io lascio là...e poi paffete si parte per il grande sogno...bisogna essere realisti.


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A ma basta chiudere i rubinetti e sigillare le botti....e sento che dentro di me...non provo più nulla per quella persona.


Chiudi alla sofferenza ma anche alla gioia. Tutto si può fare con la forza della volontà. Però si sta parlando di persone che hanno un partner a casa, non di adolescenti alla prima cotta eh.

ps e 'sti partner che non si accorgono mai di nulla, mah.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma di cosa vuoi discutere con uno che gia' dall'inizio ti dice che con la moglie E' tutto OK, e che di lasciarla non se ne parla proprio.
> 
> Questo individuo e' un incallito traditore, nei suoi 53anni ne ha fatta di strada, e' un esperto, stupida chi ci cade.


Bellissimo esempio di giudizio.
CHi sei tu per affermare una cosa del genere.
Che ne sappiamo noi di queste due persone...nulla.
Anche tu allora fosti "stupida" a credere all'amore di certi uomini eh?
Ti piace venir trattata così?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidati, tutti i traditori sono mediamente sotto la media, di certo la Matraini è un caso a parte, come Quintina, ma tutti gli altri che se la raccontano mostrano solo una carenza di cervello.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....perchè non conosci Sabina...AHAHAHAHAHA...e perchè brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....non conosci Sole...e che dire di Nausicaa....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Sai non so se hanno carenza di cervello...ma in tutte le altri parti...eheheheheeh..sono semplicemente fantastiche...
Ma esprimendo il mio parere...una valutazione...in base a quanto scrivono sul forum...mi sento di dire che...sono tutte troie!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente! lei deve capire cosa vuole fare...se mantenere questa situazione...se lasciare il marito e "sperare" che il suo amante cambi idea...chiudere con l'amante e restare col marito....chiudere con entrambi!...insomma le scelte sono molte ma le valutazioni le può fare solo lei..


Rosalbe può chiedersi:
1) Ma sono felice messa così?
2) Finalmente ho nella vita quello che cercavo?
3) Cosa mi dà quest'uomo di così irrinunciabile per me?
4) Posso rinunciare a questo bene per un bene maggiore?
5) Che frutti hanno dato questi mesi con questa persona?
6) Sto meglio o sto peggio?
7) Vorrei di più?
8) Cosa mi manca? E perchè lui non può o non vuole darmi quello che mi manca?


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rosalbe può chiedersi:
> 1) Ma sono felice messa così?
> 2) Finalmente ho nella vita quello che cercavo?
> 3) Cosa mi dà quest'uomo di così irrinunciabile per me?
> ...


 :up:quoto
ma il problema p che cmq lui le ha già chiuso le porte di un possibile futuro insieme...in fin dei conti è stato chiaro no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Chiudi alla sofferenza ma anche alla gioia. Tutto si può fare con la forza della volontà. Però si sta parlando di persone che hanno un partner a casa, non di adolescenti alla prima cotta eh.
> 
> ps e 'sti partner che non si accorgono mai di nulla, mah.


Ho fatto i miei conti.
Rinuncio volentieri ad una piccola gioia, pur di non soffrire.
Non parlare a me di forza di volontà.
Se avessi "voluto" meno...quanti casini mi sarei risparmiato.
Embè?
Due adulti innamorati non fanno le "cazzate" degli adolescenti innamorati?
magari saranno solo immaturi no?
Magari recuperano quello che non hanno mai avuto in vita loro eh?
Che ne sappiamo?

A me colpisce solo una cosa:
Lei dice come me lo tolgo dalla testa?
Non dice come me lo tolgo dal cuore?

magari teme di finire in guai seri come la nostra Elisa, o come Rita...


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> magari teme di finire in guai seri come la nostra Elisa, o come Rita...


Elisa e Rita non sono sposate, cambia la questione. Cambia assai. Io vorrei sentire qualche frase sul marito, così tanto per capire qualcosa di più.

OT sei andato a votare?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:quoto
> ma il problema p che cmq lui le ha già chiuso le porte di un possibile futuro insieme...in fin dei conti è stato chiaro no?


Ma porco mondo cane...
Per volersi bene...per amarsi...bisogna a tutti i costi realizzare un futuro assieme?
Ma credi che non ci siano donne e uomini che raggiungono il loro equilibrio in determinati modi?
Noi due possiamo avere questo e ce lo pappiamo.
Il di più e il meglio...non sono possibili.
Bisogna vederla a 360 gradi...


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco mondo cane...
> Per volersi bene...per amarsi...bisogna a tutti i costi realizzare un futuro assieme?
> Ma credi che non ci siano donne e uomini che raggiungono il loro equilibrio in determinati modi?
> Noi due possiamo avere questo e ce lo pappiamo.
> ...


si ok! ma non mi pare che Rose voglia questo...da quello che scrive sembrerebbe che si aspetti molto di più!


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente! lei deve capire cosa vuole fare...se mantenere questa situazione...se lasciare il marito e "sperare" che il suo amante cambi idea...chiudere con l'amante e restare col marito....chiudere con entrambi!...insomma le scelte sono molte ma le valutazioni le può fare solo lei..


In effetti dovrei scegliere, ma non è così semplice. Capisco che per voi è facile giudicare, non chiedo la vostra comprensione e non voglio giustificare chi tradisce, però se non si è dentro non si può capire. Anch'o dicevo un tempo, se mai dovessi innamorarmi di qualcun'altro, lo dirò a mio marito perchè non potrei stare con 2 persone. E vi confesso che mi sento un verme, perchè tutti i giorni prendo in giro tutti quelli che mi vogliono bene. Ma la vita insegna, e non è così facile lasciare la mia vecchia vita alle spalle, anche perchè con mio marito ci sono cresciuta e mi ha donato 2 figli. IO ho una mia filosofia, innanzitutto sono convinta che nessuno voglia il suo male o quello delle persone con cui vive. non voglio dare la colpa ai consorti, ma se si trova un'altra persona è perchè nella coppia è venuta meno qualcosa, altrimenti nemmeno lo guarderesti un'altro. Avete presente il mito delle due metà di Platone, quello che dice: _Un tempo gli uomini erano esseri perfetti, non mancavano di nulla e non v'era la distinzione tra uomini e donne. Ma Zeus, invidioso di tale perfezione, li spaccò in due: da allora ognuno di noi è in perenne ricerca della propria metà, trovando la quale torna all'antica perfezione._
_Ecco io ho trovato la mia metà, solo che non è mio marito._


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

Rosalba scusa eh, ma non credo che il tuo amante la pensi allo stesso modo.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Rosalba scusa eh, ma non credo che il tuo amante la pensi allo stesso modo.


 :up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> In effetti dovrei scegliere, ma non è così semplice. Capisco che per voi è facile giudicare, non chiedo la vostra comprensione e non voglio giustificare chi tradisce, però se non si è dentro non si può capire. Anch'o dicevo un tempo, se mai dovessi innamorarmi di qualcun'altro, lo dirò a mio marito perchè non potrei stare con 2 persone. E vi confesso che mi sento un verme, perchè tutti i giorni prendo in giro tutti quelli che mi vogliono bene. Ma la vita insegna, e non è così facile lasciare la mia vecchia vita alle spalle, anche perchè con mio marito ci sono cresciuta e mi ha donato 2 figli. IO ho una mia filosofia, innanzitutto sono convinta che nessuno voglia il suo male o quello delle persone con cui vive. non voglio dare la colpa ai consorti, ma se si trova un'altra persona è perchè nella coppia è venuta meno qualcosa, altrimenti nemmeno lo guarderesti un'altro. Avete presente il mito delle due metà di Platone, quello che dice: _Un tempo gli uomini erano esseri perfetti, non mancavano di nulla e non v'era la distinzione tra uomini e donne. Ma Zeus, invidioso di tale perfezione, li spaccò in due: da allora ognuno di noi è in perenne ricerca della propria metà, trovando la quale torna all'antica perfezione._
> _Ecco io ho trovato la mia metà, solo che non è mio marito._


Bellissimo...
Ma lui che dice?
Guarda che se lui sente di non essere la tua metà...
Soffrirai eh?
E perfino ti dirà...tu mi hai sempre detto ti amo...ma io non te l'ho mai detto...quindi non è colpa mia se ti sei innamorata di me.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Elisa e Rita non sono sposate, cambia la questione. Cambia assai. Io vorrei sentire qualche frase sul marito, così tanto per capire qualcosa di più.
> 
> OT sei andato a votare?


Hai ragione per Rita...
Ma Elisa non è sposata? E anche mamma?
Si hai ragione se una è libera cambia la questione.
Ma cosa c'entra il marito?
Qua c'entra lei...
Per me ci vuole la Matra...


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> In effetti dovrei scegliere, ma non è così semplice. Capisco che per voi è facile giudicare, non chiedo la vostra comprensione e non voglio giustificare chi tradisce, però se non si è dentro non si può capire. Anch'o dicevo un tempo, se mai dovessi innamorarmi di qualcun'altro, lo dirò a mio marito perchè non potrei stare con 2 persone. E vi confesso che mi sento un verme, perchè tutti i giorni prendo in giro tutti quelli che mi vogliono bene. Ma la vita insegna, e non è così facile lasciare la mia vecchia vita alle spalle, anche perchè con mio marito ci sono cresciuta e mi ha donato 2 figli. IO ho una mia filosofia, innanzitutto sono convinta che nessuno voglia il suo male o quello delle persone con cui vive. non voglio dare la colpa ai consorti, ma se si trova un'altra persona è perchè nella coppia è venuta meno qualcosa, altrimenti nemmeno lo guarderesti un'altro. Avete presente il mito delle due metà di Platone, quello che dice: _Un tempo gli uomini erano esseri perfetti, non mancavano di nulla e non v'era la distinzione tra uomini e donne. Ma Zeus, invidioso di tale perfezione, li spaccò in due: da allora ognuno di noi è in perenne ricerca della propria metà, trovando la quale torna all'antica perfezione._
> _Ecco io ho trovato la mia metà, solo che non è mio marito._


 Cara nessuno ti sta giudicando...e capiamo che non sia semplice..
il problema è che tu ti sei innamorata e lui no..
e cmq è vero che non è facile lasciarsi alle spalle un matrimonio..ma per rispetto di tuo marito io penso che non sia giusto che tu ti comporti cosi nei suoi confronti...

per il fatto che si cerca altrove perchè manca qualcosa....a volte si a volte no....e cmq se nella coppia viene meno qualcosa non è una giustificazione per crecare altrove..ma si dovrebbe cercare di chiarire col proprio partner


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il marito?
> Qua c'entra lei...
> Per me ci vuole la Matra...


La Matra sta su un altro pianeta. Come cosa c'entra il marito? Magari lui il ti amo glielo dice eh...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La Matra sta su un altro pianeta. Come cosa c'entra il marito? Magari lui il ti amo glielo dice eh...


Ah si è vero...infatti io sono un satellite della Matra...
Già magari glielo dice...
Ma vedi quante cose non sappiamo e si giudica a vanvera?


----------



## Sabina (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco mondo cane...
> Per volersi bene...per amarsi...bisogna a tutti i costi realizzare un futuro assieme?
> Ma credi che non ci siano donne e uomini che raggiungono il loro equilibrio in determinati modi?
> Noi due possiamo avere questo e ce lo pappiamo.
> ...


Giusto. Perché dobbiamo mettere delle regole anche all'amore. Ognuno e' libero di viverlo come meglio crede.

PS. Conte!! Poi facciamo i conti.... immagino tu sappia per cosa


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si è vero...infatti io sono un satellite della Matra...
> Già magari glielo dice...
> *Ma vedi quante cose non sappiamo e si giudica a vanvera*?


Se lei non le racconta mica possiamo saperle eh.


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Cara nessuno ti sta giudicando...e capiamo che non sia semplice..
> il problema è che tu ti sei innamorata e lui no..
> e cmq è vero che non è facile lasciarsi alle spalle un matrimonio..ma per rispetto di tuo marito io penso che non sia giusto che tu ti comporti cosi nei suoi confronti...
> 
> per il fatto che si cerca altrove perchè manca qualcosa....a volte si a volte no....e cmq se nella coppia viene meno qualcosa non è una giustificazione per crecare altrove..ma si dovrebbe cercare di chiarire col proprio partner


 
Lo so bene che non mi sto comportando bene con  il mio consorte e l'ho pure detto. 
Forse sono priva di forza di volontà, ma non riesco proprio a pensare alla mia vita senza il mio amante.
Cmq qualche volta Ti amo l'ha detto, solo che è vero non gli piace molto fare discorsi seri, forse ha paura lui stesso di ciò che prova per me e non vuole ammetterlo.


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Giusto. Perché dobbiamo mettere delle regole anche all'amore. *Ognuno e' libero di viverlo come meglio crede.*
> 
> PS. Conte!! Poi facciamo i conti.... immagino tu sappia per cosa


Se non si ha un altro partner ignaro della situazione, nessun problema.


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> forse ha paura lui stesso di ciò che prova per me e non vuole ammetterlo.


Prova a dirgli che hai deciso di lasciare tuo marito per lui, e vediamo...


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so bene che non mi sto comportando bene con il mio consorte e l'ho pure detto.
> Forse sono priva di forza di volontà, ma non riesco proprio a pensare alla mia vita senza il mio amante.
> Cmq qualche volta Ti amo l'ha detto, solo che è vero non gli piace molto fare discorsi seri,* forse ha paura lui stesso di ciò che prova per me e non vuole ammetterlo*.


 o forse gli fa comodo tenerti "buona"????????


----------



## Sabina (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so bene che non mi sto comportando bene con  il mio consorte e l'ho pure detto.
> Forse sono priva di forza di volontà, ma non riesco proprio a pensare alla mia vita senza il mio amante.
> Cmq qualche volta Ti amo l'ha detto, solo che è vero non gli piace molto fare discorsi seri, forse ha paura lui stesso di ciò che prova per me e non vuole ammetterlo.


Non sono importanti i "ti amo" ma quello che lui ti "dice" con i suoi comportamenti non verbali, con i fatti. Non puoi cercare conferme qui tra utenti del forum che non conoscono la tua storia e non conoscono lui relativamente al fatto se lui ti ama. Una donna sa capire se e' amata, spazza via le tue insicurezze e ascolta dentro te stessa.


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se lei non le racconta mica possiamo saperle eh.


Fammi delle domande, ti risponderò, cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non sono importanti i "ti amo" ma quello che lui ti "dice" con i suoi comportamenti non verbali, con i fatti. Non puoi cercare conferme qui tra utenti del forum che non conoscono la tua storia e non conoscono lui relativamente al fatto se lui ti ama. Una donna sa capire se e' amata, spazza via le tue insicurezze e ascolta dentro te stessa.


 
Lo so bene che devo leggere dentro di me. Vorrei fare leggere a voi una mail che mi ha inviato lui quando stavamo insieme da soli 5 mesi. 
 ciao amore mio, sarà la lontananza ma ho una strana sensazione, che mi auguro sia solo solo una mia sensazione.
oggi ti ho sentito molto distante e mi hai dato l'impressione che volessi dirmi qualcosa di spiacevole.
ricordati, dolce amore mio, che tu hai il diritto di decidere quello che ritieni più opportuno. un giorno ti ho detto che alla fine di questa meravigliosa favola io sarei stato quello che avrebbe sofferto di più. lo confermo, però, non voglio che tu ti preoccupi. perchè questi mesi passati con te valgono veramente la pena di prossimi dolori. sei il regalo più bello che ho ricevuto negli ultimi anni. mi hai fatto vivere emozioni che pensavo non potessi più provare alla mia età e soprattutto nella mia situazione. mi hai fatto sentire veramente importante.   qualsiasi cosa tu stai provando in questo momento, non pensare a me, al fatto che io possa soffrire, per una volta pensa solo a te stessa, a quello che è meglio per te.  cmq resterai nel mio cuore.
ricordati che sei una persona meravigliosa.


----------



## Sabina (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so bene che non mi sto comportando bene con  il mio consorte e l'ho pure detto.
> Forse sono priva di forza di volontà, ma non riesco proprio a pensare alla mia vita senza il mio amante.
> Cmq qualche volta Ti amo l'ha detto, solo che è vero non gli piace molto fare discorsi seri, forse ha paura lui stesso di ciò che prova per me e non vuole ammetterlo.


Ma allora se ti sentissi veramente amata da lui, accetteresti di continuare la vostra storia così?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se lei non le racconta mica possiamo saperle eh.


Però si parte in quarta a dire il 53 enne è così, suo marito è colà...ecc..ecc...lei è così...
Saper ascoltare le persone prima di intervenire è diverso che da cercare sempre e ostinatamente di appioppare le proprie chiavi di lettura...
Altrimenti il forum anzichè arricchirsi si appiatisce come un tempo...in cui c'erano sempre le solite manfrine...


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so bene che devo leggere dentro di me. Vorrei fare leggere a voi una mail che mi ha inviato lui quando stavamo insieme da soli 5 mesi.
> ciao amore mio, sarà la lontananza ma ho una strana sensazione, che mi auguro sia solo solo una mia sensazione.
> oggi ti ho sentito molto distante e mi hai dato l'impressione che volessi dirmi qualcosa di spiacevole.
> ricordati, dolce amore mio, che tu hai il diritto di decidere quello che ritieni più opportuno. un giorno ti ho detto che alla fine di questa meravigliosa favola io sarei stato quello che avrebbe sofferto di più. lo confermo, però, non voglio che tu ti preoccupi. perchè questi mesi passati con te valgono veramente la pena di prossimi dolori. sei il regalo più bello che ho ricevuto negli ultimi anni. mi hai fatto vivere emozioni che pensavo non potessi più provare alla mia età e soprattutto nella mia situazione. mi hai fatto sentire veramente importante.   qualsiasi cosa tu stai provando in questo momento, non pensare a me, al fatto che io possa soffrire, per una volta pensa solo a te stessa, a quello che è meglio per te.  cmq resterai nel mio cuore.
> ricordati che sei una persona meravigliosa.



Ehmmm, tu mi hai appena fatto leggere una mail che mostra evidenti particolarità di un manipolatore. Allora se a  una donna debole parli di emozioni che non si pensa di poter più provare e bla bla bla e poi il dirti di pensare solo a te stessa...anche se lui soffrirà mette in luce tutt'altro meessaggio.
Il suo messaggio è: Io non sono disposto a cambiare la situazione, è vero, mi piaci, ma come mi piace la nutella e mi piace ogni tanto mettere il dito dentro il vasetto di nascosto, come quando ero bambino. Tu sei stupenda, sei magnifica e mi fai sentire bene...perchè dicendoti questo ovviamente tu ti sentirai alquanto apprezzata e solitamente non si nega nulla a chi apprezza, anzi aumento l'apprezzamento reciproco, anche se il mio è alquanto farlocco. Fai pure come meglio credi per te, ma sappi che così facendo farai del male a me (e se mi ami non vuoi il mio male, vero?).

Adesso io potrei sbagliarmi, ma qualche esperienza mi dice che le credulone ci cadono particolarmente...e non devo poi andare tanto lontano per averne la riprova.
Io l'ho fatto, stavo male e nel mio stare male, tra un coktail e un'altro, tra la mia rabbia e altro mi scopavo alla grande una tizia usando trucchetti di questo tipo, sapendo che lei ci sarebbe cascata, ovvio che non funziona con tutte le donne, ma con quelle che hanno una relativa stima di sè è una certezza.

Auguri per il tuo grande amore, ma per piacere lascia tuo marito, almeno l'inculata bestiale senza vaselina e con i cocci di vetro te la prenderai tu, non far sprecare del tempo a tuo marito, oppure nonostante tutto fai ancora delle opere di prestigiazione facendo scomparire il suo cetriolino con la tua patatina???


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però si parte in quarta a dire il 53 enne è così, suo marito è colà...ecc..ecc...lei è così...
> Saper ascoltare le persone prima di intervenire è diverso che da cercare sempre e ostinatamente di appioppare le proprie chiavi di lettura...
> Altrimenti il forum anzichè arricchirsi si appiatisce come un tempo...in cui c'erano sempre le solite manfrine...


Conte, qui una donna sta facendosi male e sta facendo del male a un uomo, cazzo, ma tu riesci a vedere solo la vicenda figa contro cazzo?


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma allora se ti sentissi veramente amata da lui, accetteresti di continuare la vostra storia così?


Sinceramente, non lo so! tutta questa storia è contro tutto ciò in cui credo, parlo di Dio, e lotto continuamente con me stessa.
Io starei con lui tutta la vita, ma non so se per stare bene noi, dobbiamo far soffrire tutte le persone che credono in noi.
Sono molto legata nel fare qualunque cosa, anche perchè mio padre ha lasciato mia madre e tutta la famiglia per la sua segretaria 30 anni più giovane.
Non vorrei rifar soffrire mia mamma. capito!?!?!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Rosalbe

dammi retta: cancella tutte le email! Non si sa mai!


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Sono molto legata nel fare qualunque cosa, anche perchè mio padre ha lasciato mia madre e tutta la famiglia per la sua segretaria 30 anni più giovane.
> Non vorrei rifar soffrire mia mamma. capito!?!?!


Ma lui non starà mai con te, dovrebbe lasciare la moglie per te e perchè lasciare la persona che ama per un'altra persona che ama (nel caso migliore e un poco schizzato) , quando la prima è venuta prima di te e ha vissuto con lui più bei momenti di te? Dimmi 2 buoni motivi per farlo.


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Rosalbe
> 
> dammi retta: cancella tutte le email! Non si sa mai!


Non si sa mai che sia Lothar??? :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Sinceramente, non lo so! tutta questa storia è contro tutto ciò in cui credo, parlo di Dio, e lotto continuamente con me stessa.
> Io starei con lui tutta la vita, ma non so se per stare bene noi, dobbiamo far soffrire tutte le persone che credono in noi.
> Sono molto legata nel fare qualunque cosa, anche perchè mio padre ha lasciato mia madre e tutta la famiglia per la sua segretaria 30 anni più giovane.
> Non vorrei rifar soffrire mia mamma. capito!?!?!


scusa ma non mi ricordo: hai dei figli? e poi cosa c'entra tua mamma, scusa? tua mamma la sua vita se l'è fatta... magari ci starà male, ma credo che sarà qualcun altro a soffrire di più


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non si sa mai che sia Lothar??? :carneval:


la moglie del mio inglese scoprì tutto leggendo le nostre email

ancora adesso mi sento male al pensiero


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa ma non mi ricordo: hai dei figli? e poi cosa c'entra tua mamma, scusa? tua mamma la sua vita se l'è fatta... magari ci starà male, ma credo che sarà qualcun altro a soffrire di più


E poi parliamo di Dio!!! Accidenti se uno crede in Dio sa anche che questo atteggiamento è alquanto punito con l'inferno se non c'è pentimento...e una vita con l'amante è un tipico caso di non pentimento. 
Ahhh, il bellissimo Luna Park solfureo ha conquistato una nuova fiammett sull'Ottovolante della pena.


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> la moglie del mio inglese scoprì tutto leggendo le nostre email
> 
> ancora adesso mi sento male al pensiero


Io mi sentirei male per lei, sai? In questo il tuo inglese è un fesso di prima categoria, non tu, ma lui che se le teneva. Le prove di un delitto vanno sempre cancellate, no??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E poi parliamo di Dio!!! Accidenti se uno crede in Dio sa anche che questo atteggiamento è alquanto punito con l'inferno se non c'è pentimento...e una vita con l'amante è un tipico caso di non pentimento.
> Ahhh, il bellissimo Luna Park solfureo ha conquistato una nuova fiammett sull'Ottovolante della pena.


ma ha figli o no?


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

Si, due!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io mi sentirei male per lei, sai? In questo il tuo inglese è un fesso di prima categoria, non tu, ma lui che se le teneva.


sì, lo so

ma pensa poverina, dai

che mazzata

non oso pensarci

dev'essere una cosa orribile

saranno state centinaia


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E poi parliamo di Dio!!! Accidenti se uno crede in Dio sa anche che questo atteggiamento è alquanto punito con l'inferno se non c'è pentimento...e una vita con l'amante è un tipico caso di non pentimento.
> Ahhh, il bellissimo Luna Park solfureo ha conquistato una nuova fiammett sull'Ottovolante della pena.


già

amor ch'a nullo amato amar perdona...


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, due!


ma chi?


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, lo so
> 
> ma pensa poverina, dai
> 
> ...


Per piacere, non dirmelo più, decisamente deve essere stata una brutta fine sai? E ora potrei capire un poco anche le pene che devi in paerte portarti dietro. Ma cazzo, uno sposato???? Trovati un buon uomo non sposato con dotazione non inferiore al ventello e voglia di stare con te!!! Ovviamente ti esorto nel caso di lasciare tuo marito.


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma chi?


Rosalbe, lo ha scritto. Ma tutt'ora mi chiedo se fa ancora la magia della scomparsa del fagiolino, sono curioso sai???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per piacere, non dirmelo più, decisamente deve essere stata una brutta fine sai? E ora potrei capire un poco anche le pene che devi in paerte portarti dietro. Ma cazzo, uno sposato???? Trovati un buon uomo non sposato con dotazione non inferiore al ventello e voglia di stare con te!!! Ovviamente ti esorto nel caso di lasciare tuo marito.


no, guarda, grazie dei consigli ma non voglio lasciare mio marito, quindi credo che mi terrò le ragnatele e vivrò come un'asceta

a meno che una sera non mi ubriachi a livelli imbarazzanti e non salti addosso a uno sconosciuto, che tale dovrà rimanere :carneval:

oppure aspetto che il Papero mi venga a rapire :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rosalbe, lo ha scritto. Ma tutt'ora mi chiedo se fa ancora la *magia della scomparsa del fagiolino*, sono curioso sai???


eh???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, due!


Scusa Rosalbe, ma hai due figli e un marito e ti preoccupi se tua mamma soffrirà?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, qui una donna sta facendosi male e sta facendo del male a un uomo, cazzo, ma tu riesci a vedere solo la vicenda figa contro cazzo?


Diremo solo che non ho la tua capacità di inquadrare le situazioni con la tua sicumera. E non sono abbastanza convinto dell'efficacia del tuo modo di offrire soluzioni alle vicende sentimentali altrui.
Non oso pensare a che cosa accadrebbe a sto mondo se tutti seguissero i tuoi consigli.


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Rosalbe, lo ha scritto. *Ma tutt'ora mi chiedo se fa ancora la magia della scomparsa del fagiolino, sono curioso sai???


Ah sì, trovato, mi era sfuggito.


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eh???


Cambiando parole, la magia per cui lil nido fa scomparire l'uccellino :carneval:
Oh, ma devo essere proprio esplicito, vorrei essere almeno un poco più elegante.


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Rosalbe, ma hai due figli e un marito e ti preoccupi se tua mamma soffrirà?


Pensa quanto è lucida 

Ahhh, conte, se il mondo seguisse i miei consigli, o almeno uno stato, ci sarebbe una ottima dittatura sotto me medesimo. Niente di meglio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cambiando parole, la magia per cui lil nido fa scomparire l'uccellino :carneval:
> Oh, ma devo essere proprio esplicito, vorrei essere almeno un poco più elegante.


ti stai chiedendo se trombano? ma non hanno una storia da due anni? perché non dovrebbero farlo?


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per piacere, non dirmelo più, decisamente deve essere stata una brutta fine sai? E ora potrei capire un poco anche le pene che devi in paerte portarti dietro. Ma cazzo, uno sposato???? Trovati un buon uomo non sposato con dotazione non inferiore al ventello e voglia di stare con te!!! Ovviamente ti esorto nel caso di lasciare tuo marito.


Ma parli con me, io non voglio trovare proprio nessuno. Non avevo cercato nessuno, questa storia mi è capitata. Quando finirà, perchè finirà, non vorrò saperne più di uomini, tranne mio marito, ovvio.
Piuttosto Daniele, sei troppo simpatico, ma queste belle frasi che scrivi sono frutto della tua esperienza immagino? Non pensare che tutte le persone siano uguali, capisco che hai ricevuto del male, però.....


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ti stai chiedendo se trombano? ma non hanno una storia da due anni? perché non dovrebbero farlo?


Il maritino, mi chiedo se il maritino faccia come Geppeto, che fece un figlio con una sega.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa quanto è lucida
> 
> Ahhh, conte, se il mondo seguisse i miei consigli, o almeno uno stato, ci sarebbe una ottima dittatura sotto me medesimo. Niente di meglio.


é quello che pensava lo zio Adolf no?
Dovresti studiare quell'uomo...in tante affermazioni sembri lui...
Lui scrisse Mein Kempf...tu Mein...beh hai capito...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma parli con me, io non voglio trovare proprio nessuno. Non avevo cercato nessuno, questa storia mi è capitata. Quando finirà, perchè finirà, non vorrò saperne più di uomini, tranne mio marito, ovvio.
> Piuttosto Daniele, sei troppo simpatico, ma queste belle frasi che scrivi sono frutto della tua esperienza immagino? Non pensare che tutte le persone siano uguali, capisco che hai ricevuto del male, però.....


No, parlava con me, stai tranquilla!


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma parli con me, io non voglio trovare proprio nessuno. Non avevo cercato nessuno, questa storia mi è capitata. Quando finirà, perchè finirà, non vorrò saperne più di uomini, tranne mio marito, ovvio.
> Piuttosto Daniele, sei troppo simpatico, ma queste belle frasi che scrivi sono frutto della tua esperienza immagino? Non pensare che tutte le persone siano uguali, capisco che hai ricevuto del male, però.....


Due tradimenti alle spalle da donne, infiniti da amici e da parenti, sono un ragionevole esperto a pigliar botte e nel cercare anche di farmi fuori per non fare fuori altri. Piacere.


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ti stai chiedendo se trombano? ma non hanno una storia da due anni? perché non dovrebbero farlo?


lui si riferiva a suo marito


scusate
mi scappa da ridere
:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> lui si riferiva a suo marito
> 
> 
> scusate
> ...


Sì, ora ho capito...



Allora Rosalbe? Tu e to marito trombate?


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

A differenza di Adolfino io sono più carino e con una più simpatica loquela...poi non ce l'ho contro gli ebrei, quindi siamo alquanto diversi.


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, ora ho capito...
> 
> 
> 
> Allora Rosalbe? Tu e to marito trombate?


OOOSssignoria, che volgarità quintina, sei proprio tamarra, se con siffatto modo rapisci la mia attenzione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A differenza di Adolfino io sono più carino e con una più simpatica loquela...poi non ce l'ho contro gli ebrei, quindi siamo alquanto diversi.


sei carino?

metti un po' di foto nel tuo album personale dai...

tipo quelle che aveva messo Giolovegio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> OOOSssignoria, che volgarità quintina, sei proprio tamarra, se con siffatto modo rapisci la mia attenzione.


chiedo scusa
ma tamarri si nasce... non ce la faccio proprio a trattenermi...


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sei carino?
> 
> metti un po' di foto nel tuo album personale dai...
> 
> tipo quelle che aveva messo Giolovegio


Carissima, l'unica foto che ho di me decente è questa, nelle altre sono così figo che se le vedo inzio a pensare di far sesso con me stesso...e poi si finisce a far il falegname...no no no, se devo far sesso almeno che sia con una pulzelletta che sia di bella presenza, no? Motivo per cui uso questa orribile foto mia.


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Due tradimenti alle spalle da donne, infiniti da amici e da parenti, sono un ragionevole esperto a pigliar botte e nel cercare anche di farmi fuori per non fare fuori altri. Piacere.


 
mi spiace per te, ma se tutti ti tradiscono, non avrai un pò colpa anche tu??
cmq si lo facciamo l'amore come abbiamo sempre fatto, anche se non sarebbero cavoli vostri.
E poi questa domanda proprio da una donna????


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> chiedo scusa
> ma tamarri si nasce... non ce la faccio proprio a trattenermi...


Ahhh, ti renderei più erudita guardando una ottima batracomiomachia, ma a ben vedere credo che sia difficile, ora e in codesto luogo, ma sicuramente cambiando i topi con le zanzare potrei farti vedere cose alquanto mirabili per far ingentilir il tuo core e renderti per qualche minuto meno tamarra.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> mi spiace per te, ma se tutti ti tradiscono, non avrai un pò colpa anche tu??
> cmq si lo facciamo l'amore come abbiamo sempre fatto, anche se non sarebbero cavoli vostri.
> E poi questa domanda proprio da una donna????


no, scusa, la domanda l'aveva fatta Daniele, ma in modo un po' ambiguo, io ho solo tradotto in maniera più diretta


ma comunque non vedo cosa ci sia di male se te lo chiede una donna o un uomo

qui si cerca solo di capire quali sono le dinamiche che ti portano ad avere una storia xtraconiugale da due anni

(io ad esempio con mio marito non trombo..., se la cosa ti può interessare)


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> chiedo scusa
> ma tamarri si nasce... non ce la faccio proprio a trattenermi...


...e io lo nacqui :rotfl:


però
tornando a Rosalbe
mi sembra singolare quello che ha detto a proposito di suo padre
pare quasi che lei voglia suo maglrado replicare la medesima situazione


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> mi spiace per te, ma se tutti ti tradiscono, non avrai un pò colpa anche tu??
> cmq si lo facciamo l'amore come abbiamo sempre fatto, anche se non sarebbero cavoli vostri.
> E poi questa domanda proprio da una donna????



Rosalbe, se la buona fede e la mancanza al tempo di cattiveria fossero una colpa allora io ero alquanto colpevole. Ma adesso non c'è nessun problema, sono una ragionevole serpe.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ahhh, ti renderei più erudita guardando una ottima batracomiomachia, ma a ben vedere credo che sia difficile, ora e in codesto luogo, ma sicuramente cambiando i topi con le zanzare potrei farti vedere cose alquanto mirabili per far ingentilir il tuo core e renderti per qualche minuto meno tamarra.


temo che sia un'impresa impossibile, messere


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> mi spiace per te, ma se tutti ti tradiscono, non avrai un pò colpa anche tu??
> cmq si lo facciamo l'amore come abbiamo sempre fatto, anche se non sarebbero cavoli vostri.
> E poi questa domanda proprio da una donna????


Quindi tu riesci farti possedere da un uomo e da un altro senza alcun problema di chi sia la persona? Hai mai pensato potesse essere un problemino?


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> temo che sia un'impresa impossibile, messere


Calo il pennacchio e ritorno alla mia bella corazza nera, con un bekl respiratore nero e che fa un rumore di...maniaco. "Luke, la forza scorre forte in te!"


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A differenza di Adolfino io sono più carino e con una più simpatica loquela...poi non ce l'ho contro gli ebrei, quindi siamo alquanto diversi.


Con questa frase invece dimostri che siete identici.
Tu sei uguale a lui, riguardo la questione ebraica, su come ti comporti con gli adulteri.
E' il profilo psicologico tuo che emerge ad essere simile al suo.
E guarda come è finito pur di non ammettere che il mondo non era come lo vedeva lui.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi tu riesci farti possedere da un uomo e da un altro senza alcun problema di chi sia la persona? Hai mai pensato potesse essere un problemino?


il verbo "trombare" proprio non ti piace, eh? devi per forza fare tutti sti giri di parole? "farsi possedere" mi sa tanto di esorcista...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con questa frase invece dimostri che siete identici.
> Tu sei uguale a lui, riguardo la questione ebraica, su come ti comporti con gli adulteri.
> E' il profilo psicologico tuo che emerge ad essere simile al suo.
> E guarda come è finito pur di non ammettere che il mondo non era come lo vedeva lui.


però a me vuole bene
non mi metterebbe in un forno
vero Danielino?


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con questa frase invece dimostri che siete identici.
> Tu sei uguale a lui, riguardo la questione ebraica, su come ti comporti con gli adulteri.
> E' il profilo psicologico tuo che emerge ad essere simile al suo.
> E guarda come è finito pur di non ammettere che il mondo non era come lo vedeva lui.


Io reputo alquanto minori di altre cerebralmente le persone che fanno del male agli altri, io non reputo persone degne di rispetto chi agisce per egoismo proprio nella rovina delle altre persone. Non auguro dei campi di sterminio, ma auguro che l'amore che seguono tutte queste persone sia falso e doloroso più di quanto abbiano fatto soffrire loro. Il fato mi è sempre stato favorevole nel lungo termine. Ma ho sempre pagato a caro prezzo tutto, più di quanto una persona potesse mai pagare.


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> però a me vuole bene
> non mi metterebbe in un forno
> vero Danielino?


Te  niente forno  Neppure la Matra se per questo, ma il resto...non forno, ma un inferno si.  Lo so, ultimamente sono meno coerente rispetto a un tempo.


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> mi spiace per te, ma se tutti ti tradiscono, non avrai un pò colpa anche tu??
> cmq si lo facciamo l'amore come abbiamo sempre fatto, anche se non sarebbero cavoli vostri.
> E poi questa domanda proprio da una donna????


Rose,
se vuoi rispondere

tu perché hai tradito tuo marito?
lo ami?
ti senti amata da lui?
e dal tuo amante ti senti amata?
che differenza c'è tra il tuo amante e tuo marito?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Te  niente forno  Neppure la Matra se per questo, ma il resto...non forno, ma un inferno si.  Lo so, ultimamente sono meno coerente rispetto a un tempo.



mi sono salvata dal forno!


----------



## Hirohito (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Te  niente forno  Neppure la Matra se per questo, ma il resto...non forno, ma un inferno si.  Lo so, ultimamente sono meno coerente rispetto a un tempo.


Daniele se continui così mi sa che fai sorgere il sospetto che il posseduto sia tu.....

Esci dal quel corpo, su....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> il verbo "trombare" proprio non ti piace, eh? devi per forza fare tutti sti giri di parole? "farsi possedere" mi sa tanto di esorcista...


Trombare è butto, pittosto direi "scusi signorina, potrei avventarmi nel infilare il mio augello nella sua cavità vaginale???" Ma dal momento che con la mia donna non funziona così devo dirle "scopa!" e non gioco a carte.  Come ho detto non sono soddisfattissimo della mia vita sessuale e il motivo forse è questo, o ma ho tutto quello che un uomo medio vorrebbe, ma purtroppo sono io incontentabile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Trombare è butto, pittosto direi "scusi signorina, potrei avventarmi nel infilare il mio augello nella sua cavità vaginale???" Ma dal momento che con la mia donna non funziona così devo dirle "scopa!" e non gioco a carte.  Come ho detto non sono soddisfattissimo della mia vita sessuale e il motivo forse è questo.


ma perché le dici "scopa"???

semmai dovresti dirle: "ora ti scopo!!!"

ahiahi Danielino.... dai....


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché le dici "scopa"???
> 
> semmai dovresti dirle: "ora ti scopo!!!"
> 
> ahiahi Danielino.... dai....


Al massimo piglio la clava e le dico "Ugh!" con fare minaccioso e agisco :carneval:
Purtroppo per via dello stress e di altro nella mia attuale situazione pre discussione di tesi a volte vorrei essere meno partecipe e più rilassato


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi tu riesci farti possedere da un uomo e da un altro senza alcun problema di chi sia la persona? Hai mai pensato potesse essere un problemino?


 
Un problemino lo è. Infatti non c'è la stessa partecipazione da parte mia, nell'uno e nell'altro caso. Cmq io sono molto particolare, già da prima di sposarmi, non mi interessava molto fare l'amore, mio marito è stato il primo, e non tradisco  per sesso. Io amo l'amore, soprattutto quello platonico. E cmq il mio amico, non mi ha mai imposto di fare l'amore, se io non voglio, figurati che ha aspettato un mese, per la nostra prima volta.


----------



## Hirohito (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Un problemino lo è. Infatti non c'è la stessa partecipazione da parte mia, nell'uno e nell'altro caso. Cmq io sono molto particolare, già da prima di sposarmi, non mi interessava molto fare l'amore, mio marito è stato il primo, e non tradisco  per sesso. Io amo l'amore, soprattutto quello platonico. E cmq il mio amico, non mi ha mai imposto di fare l'amore, se io non voglio, figurati che ha aspettato un mese, per la nostra prima volta.


Mi interessa questa cosa, posso chiederti un approfondimento ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mi interessa questa cosa, posso chiederti un approfondimento ?



curioso!


----------



## rosalbe (12 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mi interessa questa cosa, posso chiederti un approfondimento ?


 
che genere di approfondimento?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> mi spiace per te, ma se tutti ti tradiscono, non avrai un pò colpa anche tu??
> cmq si lo facciamo l'amore come abbiamo sempre fatto, anche se non sarebbero cavoli vostri.
> E poi questa domanda proprio da una donna????


Brava...
Senti Rosalbe...
Credimi tu non hai idea di quanti siano le leggende metropolitane da sfatare...
Credimi io aprii un 3d che voleva spiegare perchè si tradisce...ma non ne siamo ancora venuti a capo.
Comunque guarda che esistono persone che hanno bisogno dei torti subiti.
Usano questi come scudi...per mascherare la loro debolezza...
So che tu hai chiesto una cosa diversa...
Però Rosalbe, ascoltami, dai...non postare pezzi di una sua mail...sono parole private dirette solo a te...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Al massimo piglio la clava e le dico "Ugh!" con fare minaccioso e agisco :carneval:
> Purtroppo per via dello stress e di altro nella mia attuale situazione pre discussione di tesi a volte vorrei essere meno partecipe e più rilassato


capisco...

fai fare tutto a lei, vedrai come ti rilassi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava...
> Senti Rosalbe...
> Credimi tu non hai idea di quanti siano le leggende metropolitane da sfatare...
> Credimi io aprii un 3d che voleva spiegare perchè si tradisce...ma non ne siamo ancora venuti a capo.
> ...


no, le email dovrebbe proprio cancellarle! è pericoloso!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> però a me vuole bene
> non mi metterebbe in un forno
> vero Danielino?


Fossi in te non mi fiderei...:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fossi in te non mi fiderei...:carneval:


dici che mi mette in forno con le patate?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dici che mi mette in forno con le patate?


Mah sai com'è...uno che aveva detto che veniva al raduno...e poi insomma...mah...non so...


----------



## rosalbe (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Rose,
> se vuoi rispondere
> 
> tu perché hai tradito tuo marito?
> ...


 
Allora, non ho idea perchè ho tradito e successo tutto così in fretta. Certo non era nei miei programmi. Diciamo che in quel periodo il mio consorte, prendeva ogni possibile spunto per litigare, sembrava parlassimo 2 lingue diverse. Se io dicevo nero, lui bianco ecc.... 
Credo di amare mio marito, anche se a modo mio, direte non si fa soffrire un uomo che si ama, ma anch'io soffro tanto per ciò che faccio. Mio marito, credo che mi ami, ha un modo strano per dimostrarmelo. E' molto possessivo e si altera facilmente.
Dal mio amico, mi sento amata a tratti e la nostra situazione non è il massimo per dimostrare amore.
C'è da dire che sono una persona molto insicura e chiedo sempre conferme sia al marito che all'amico.
La principale differenza tra loro è che il mio amico è una persona premurosissima, fino all'inverosimile. 
E che l'amore che sento per lui non l'ho mai provato per altri.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, le email dovrebbe proprio cancellarle! è pericoloso!


E perchè?
Sai proprio oggi prima di pranzo parlavo con una persona...che mi chiese conto di una determinata mia musica. Lei ci trovava qualcosa che io non ci ho messo.
Sono persuaso che se leggiamo la posta privata di un'altra persona, non riconosciamo quella persona.
Ed è un problema enorme di chi vive certe cose come Rosalba.
Lei con quest'uomo ha un rapporto tutto diverso che dal marito.
Non possono esserci le stesse espressioni, gli stessi lemmi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Allora, non ho idea perchè ho tradito e successo tutto così in fretta. Certo non era nei miei programmi. Diciamo che in quel periodo il mio consorte, prendeva ogni possibile spunto per litigare, sembrava parlassimo 2 lingue diverse. Se io dicevo nero, lui bianco ecc....
> Credo di amare mio marito, anche se a modo mio, direte non si fa soffrire un uomo che si ama, ma anch'io soffro tanto per ciò che faccio. Mio marito, credo che mi ami, ha un modo strano per dimostrarmelo. E' molto possessivo e si altera facilmente.
> Dal mio amico, mi sento amata a tratti e la nostra situazione non è il massimo per dimostrare amore.
> C'è da dire che sono una persona molto insicura e chiedo sempre conferme sia al marito che all'amico.
> ...


Visto?
Cerchiamo sempre fuori quello che non abbiamo dentro no?
E non dirmi...che le premure del tuo amico...è impensabile riceverle da tuo marito no?
Sai per esperienza vissuta, chi ci sta accanto neanche sa quanto ci tratta male alle volte, e guai a farglielo notare...ti dice che fai la povera vittima...
Egli è seriamente convinto di trattarci bene.
Chi ci ama...è ben lieto di confermarci.
Non è un peso per lui.


----------



## rosalbe (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava...
> Senti Rosalbe...
> Credimi tu non hai idea di quanti siano le leggende metropolitane da sfatare...
> Credimi io aprii un 3d che voleva spiegare perchè si tradisce...ma non ne siamo ancora venuti a capo.
> ...


hai ragione! sono stata superficiale, non lo farò più, Volevo far capire che tipo d'uomo fosse, visto che lo hanno chiamato vecchio maiale o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Daniele (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dici che mi mette in forno con le patate?


Ma no Quinti....te li faccio cucinare io a ffuoco lento, contenta???:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè?
> Sai proprio oggi prima di pranzo parlavo con una persona...che mi chiese conto di una determinata mia musica. Lei ci trovava qualcosa che io non ci ho messo.
> Sono persuaso che se leggiamo la posta privata di un'altra persona, non riconosciamo quella persona.
> Ed è un problema enorme di chi vive certe cose come Rosalba.
> ...


perché se la persona tradita per qualche strano caso dovesse leggerle soffrirebbe come un cane
e noi tutti che tradiamo o abbiamo tradito i nostri coniugi non vogliamo questo


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Cerchiamo sempre fuori quello che non abbiamo dentro no?
> E non dirmi...che le premure del tuo amico...è impensabile riceverle da tuo marito no?
> Sai per esperienza vissuta, chi ci sta accanto neanche sa quanto ci tratta male alle volte, e guai a farglielo notare...ti dice che fai la povera vittima...
> ...


ma lei si sente amata a tratti e perciò cerca conferme 
da entrambi


ed ecco che appare davanti ai miei occhi l'ombra della dipendenza affettiva...


suo padre andatosene da casa perché innamorato di una donna di 30 anni più giovane
e lei che adesso ha una storia con un uomo più grande di 16 anni
e non sa spiegarsi il perché


----------



## Daniele (13 Giugno 2011)

Chi ci ama non deve confermarci ogni giorno, se ci ama non lo deve fare, perchè risulta essere un nostro problema enorme quello....e chi ci ama cerca di darci anche una mano non solo guadagnarsi la pagnotta con conferme per avere gnocca o cazzo.


----------



## Daniele (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché se la persona tradita per qualche strano caso dovesse leggerle soffrirebbe come un cane
> e noi tutti che tradiamo o abbiamo tradito i nostri coniugi non vogliamo questo


Una volta ogni tanto quoto...e anche perchè quelle mail sono la conferma del disprezzo del rispettom per il coniuge o compagno, cioè la mancanza di rispetto dentro la mancanza di rispetto.
La realtà buona è che R<osalbe ha una dipendenza affettiva, quando non andava bene con suo marito si è trovata il sostituto placebo a quello che lei aveva bisogno come una droga, cioè conferme di sè e ha chiamato questa droga amore.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> hai ragione! sono stata superficiale, non lo farò più, Volevo far capire che tipo d'uomo fosse, visto che lo hanno chiamato vecchio maiale o qualcosa di simile.


Senti deve sempre vedere da che pulpito viene la predica no?
Stai introducendo cose molto interessanti...
E mi chiedo a quante persone capiti di scegliere e sposare una persona per poi incontrarne un'altra che ci smuove qualcosa di profondo dentro.
Fidati, nessuno qui sarà in grado di vedere quest'uomo con i tuoi occhi.
Capisci che certe persone temono altre come la peste bubbonica.
Tu guarda sempre l'albero e i suoi frutti.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché se la persona tradita per qualche strano caso dovesse leggerle soffrirebbe come un cane
> e noi tutti che tradiamo o abbiamo tradito i nostri coniugi non vogliamo questo


Ok....
Ma per certe persone dovrebbe essere anche un bello schiaffo nel muso...
Ah visto? Io ero poco amabile per te...guarda qui invece come sono amato da un'altra persona che non sei tu.
Ripeto...chi va a leggere le mail altrui...si sottopone a certi rischi...
e ne paga le conseguenze.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Chiudi alla sofferenza ma anche alla gioia. Tutto si può fare con la forza della volontà. Però si sta parlando di persone che hanno un partner a casa, non di adolescenti alla prima cotta eh.
> 
> ps *e 'sti partner che non si accorgono mai di nulla, mah*.


Infatti....io non capisco come sia possibile essere presi per i fondelli per 2 anni e passa...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> *perchè? perchè, non sopporto l'idea di lui con la moglie, perchè vorrei stare sempre con lui, perchè se si venisse a sapere di questa storia perderei la mia credibilità sul lavoro, in famiglia e in tanti posti in cui sono inserita*. E perchè quello che sto facendo è una cosa che non avrei mai pensato di fare in vita mia e va oltre ogni mio principio. Perchè pur essendo sempre smentita da lui, ho mille dubbi sul suo amore per me. perchè non ho mai capito perchè pur andando d'accordo con la moglie, in tutti sensi, così dice lui, la tradisce. questa è una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi e che più volte ho chiesto a lui. lui puntualmente risponde che non ci deve essere per forza un motivo, capita. Tu perchè mi chiedi perchè?


 
Ecco....pensa un pò a come stai messa.

Vuoi pensare un pò di più a te stessa, gioia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma un po di Onesta', di Lealta', di Rispetto verso gli/le altri/e e se stessi no eh?
> 
> Sempre in incognito, nell'ombra, alle spalle e a danno di qualcuno eh?
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Ma di cosa vuoi discutere con uno che gia' dall'inizio ti dice che con la moglie E' tutto OK, e che di lasciarla non se ne parla proprio.
> 
> Questo individuo e' un incallito traditore, nei suoi 53anni ne ha fatta di strada, e' un esperto, stupida chi ci cade.


 
:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione per Rita...
> Ma Elisa non è sposata? E anche mamma?
> Si hai ragione se una è libera cambia la questione.
> *Ma cosa c'entra il marito?*
> ...


Ma niente dai...cosa vuoi che centri il marito....meglio tenererlo ignaro e cornuto....non vorrai che soffra troppo eh :rotfl:
Bah....


----------



## Niko74 (13 Giugno 2011)

simy ha detto:


> cara nessuno ti sta giudicando...e capiamo che non sia semplice..
> Il problema è che tu ti sei innamorata e lui no..
> E cmq è vero che non è facile lasciarsi alle spalle un matrimonio..ma per rispetto di tuo marito io penso che non sia giusto che tu ti comporti cosi nei suoi confronti...
> 
> Per il fatto che si cerca altrove perchè manca qualcosa....a volte si a volte no....e cmq *se nella coppia viene meno qualcosa non è una giustificazione per crecare altrove..ma si dovrebbe cercare di chiarire col proprio partner*


parole sante!!!!


----------



## Niko74 (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so bene che devo leggere dentro di me. Vorrei fare leggere a voi una mail che mi ha inviato lui quando stavamo insieme da soli 5 mesi.
> ciao amore mio, sarà la lontananza ma ho una strana sensazione, che mi auguro sia solo solo una mia sensazione.
> oggi ti ho sentito molto distante e mi hai dato l'impressione che volessi dirmi qualcosa di spiacevole.
> ricordati, dolce amore mio, che tu hai il diritto di decidere quello che ritieni più opportuno. un giorno ti ho detto che alla fine di questa meravigliosa favola io sarei stato quello che avrebbe sofferto di più. lo confermo, però, non voglio che tu ti preoccupi. perchè questi mesi passati con te valgono veramente la pena di prossimi dolori. sei il regalo più bello che ho ricevuto negli ultimi anni. mi hai fatto vivere emozioni che pensavo non potessi più provare alla mia età e soprattutto nella mia situazione. mi hai fatto sentire veramente importante. qualsiasi cosa tu stai provando in questo momento, non pensare a me, al fatto che io possa soffrire, per una volta pensa solo a te stessa, a quello che è meglio per te. cmq resterai nel mio cuore.
> ricordati che sei una persona meravigliosa.


Mmmmmhhhhh....ti fare i leggere gli scambi di sms tra mia moglie e il suo amichetto....sembrano fatti con lo stampino 

Ahhhh...il suo amichetto quando ho scoperto la cosa dicendole "tu hai il diritto di decidere quello che ritieni più opportuno" si è defilato e se ne è andato a gambe levate 
Pure lui provava tutte quelle belle cose che scrivi sopra


----------



## Niko74 (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma parli con me, io non voglio trovare proprio nessuno. Non avevo cercato nessuno, questa storia mi è capitata. *Quando finirà, perchè finirà, non vorrò saperne più di uomini, tranne mio marito, ovvio.*
> Piuttosto Daniele, sei troppo simpatico, ma queste belle frasi che scrivi sono frutto della tua esperienza immagino? Non pensare che tutte le persone siano uguali, capisco che hai ricevuto del male, però.....


Aaaaahhhh.....allora va tutto bene eh 
Augurati di non essere beccata sai....perché poi magari è tuo marito che non vorrà più stare con te.....OVVIO.

Anche a mia moglie questa storia è "capitata"


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmmhhhhh....ti fare i leggere gli scambi di sms tra mia moglie e il suo amichetto....sembrano fatti con lo stampino
> 
> Ahhhh...il suo amichetto quando ho scoperto la cosa dicendole "tu hai il diritto di decidere quello che ritieni più opportuno" si è defilato e se ne è andato a gambe levate
> Pure lui provava tutte quelle belle cose che scrivi sopra


Però scusa se io sono l'amante di tua moglie...e le voglio davvero bene...perchè dovrei permetterle di far cagate?
Pensaci...lui defilandosi...le ha fornito la possibilità di scegliere...
Pensa invece come restiamo noi uomini, visto che ci sono passato, quando una inizia come un ducetto a puntare i piedi...e a dirti...Se vuoi che stiamo assieme devi lasciare tua moglie.
Fanculizzata...perchè anch'io eh non mi faccio comandare da nessuno.
Niko...se io e mia moglie ci lasciamo perchè è finita e diciamo ognuno per la sua strada è un discorso...ma se la lascio perchè me lo ha chiesto un'altra donna...non me lo perdonerebbe MAI.

Se n'è andato a gambe levate perchè lui era disponibile come amichetto e non come compagno no?

Senti...nel matrimonio ci sono vantaggi e svantaggi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Aaaaahhhh.....allora va tutto bene eh
> Augurati di non essere beccata sai....perché poi magari è tuo marito che non vorrà più stare con te.....OVVIO.
> 
> Anche a mia moglie questa storia è "capitata"


Possibile...
Ma allora visto che l'hai detto?
Visto che tu ora non la vuoi più lei?


----------



## Niko74 (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però scusa se io sono l'amante di tua moglie...e le voglio davvero bene...perchè dovrei permetterle di far cagate?
> Pensaci...*lui defilandosi...le ha fornito la possibilità di scegliere...*
> Pensa invece come restiamo noi uomini, visto che ci sono passato, quando una inizia come un ducetto a puntare i piedi...e a dirti...Se vuoi che stiamo assieme devi lasciare tua moglie.
> Fanculizzata...perchè anch'io eh non mi faccio comandare da nessuno.
> ...


Si si, lo ha fatto proprio per amore....
Peccato che se non scoprivo la tresca magari a quest'ora ero nella situazione del marito di rosalbe che è cornuto da più di due anni....

Troppo facile toglersi dalla palle DOPO....
Ti dirò che prima che gli mandassi quel sms dove gli dicevo che era troppo comodo prendersi solo la parte bella e che se voleva doveva prendersi il pacchetto completo, lui era ancora li che ci provava con messaggini idioti.....
Dopo quello stranamente lui "si è fatto da parte"....


----------



## Niko74 (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Possibile...
> Ma allora visto che l'hai detto?
> Visto che tu ora non la vuoi più lei?


Per ora la cosa mi costa fatica ci sto male, però mi sono imposto di non cercarla più.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so bene che devo leggere dentro di me. Vorrei fare leggere a voi una mail che mi ha inviato lui quando stavamo insieme da soli 5 mesi.
> ciao amore mio, sarà la lontananza ma ho una strana sensazione, che mi auguro sia solo solo una mia sensazione.
> oggi ti ho sentito molto distante e mi hai dato l'impressione che volessi dirmi qualcosa di spiacevole.
> ricordati, dolce amore mio, che tu hai il diritto di decidere quello che ritieni più opportuno. un giorno ti ho detto che alla fine di questa meravigliosa favola io sarei stato quello che avrebbe sofferto di più. lo confermo, però, non voglio che tu ti preoccupi. perchè questi mesi passati con te valgono veramente la pena di prossimi dolori. sei il regalo più bello che ho ricevuto negli ultimi anni. mi hai fatto vivere emozioni che pensavo non potessi più provare alla mia età e soprattutto nella mia situazione. mi hai fatto sentire veramente importante. qualsiasi cosa tu stai provando in questo momento, non pensare a me, al fatto che io possa soffrire, per una volta pensa solo a te stessa, a quello che è meglio per te. cmq resterai nel mio cuore.
> ricordati che sei una persona meravigliosa.


 
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Allora, non ho idea perchè ho tradito e successo tutto così in fretta. Certo non era nei miei programmi. Diciamo che in quel periodo il mio consorte, prendeva ogni possibile spunto per litigare, sembrava parlassimo 2 lingue diverse. Se io dicevo nero, lui bianco ecc....
> Credo di amare mio marito, anche se a modo mio, direte non si fa soffrire un uomo che si ama, ma *anch'io soffro tanto per ciò che faccio*. Mio marito, credo che mi ami, ha un modo strano per dimostrarmelo. E' molto possessivo e si altera facilmente.
> Dal mio amico, mi sento amata a tratti e la nostra situazione non è il massimo per dimostrare amore.
> C'è da dire che sono una persona molto insicura e chiedo sempre conferme sia al marito che all'amico.
> ...


Un motivo in più per smettere di pacca, gioia.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un motivo in più per smettere di pacca, gioia.


Beh in effetti Rosalbe ci sta chiedendo come fare eh?
Come se lo leva dalla testa contessa?

Ma in ogni caso a me piace tanto questa storia di Rosalbe.
Non possiamo parlarne un attimo?

Postulato: Rosalbe e suo marito: coppia sposata da anni.
53 enne e sua moglie: coppia sposata da anni.
Due matrimoni in cui c'è fedeltà e benessere.

Non si sa come nè perchè tra il 53 enne e Rosalbe nasce qualcosa.
Come abbiamo letto, non si tratta affatto di una storietta di letto.
Si parla qui di 28 mesi di relazione, una storia d'amore quindi.

Allora non è che le storie d'amore parallele, abbiano una loro nascita, delle dinamiche ben precise, un'evoluzione e uno sfociare o in qualcosa d'altro o in morte naturale per impossibilità pratica di realizzare con compiutezza un sogno?

Di fatto mi pare di capire che molti di noi mirano al matrimonio toutcourt, ad avere un compagno, una compagna...e si fanno andare bene: leggi si adeguano a quanto trovano.

Poi un giorno incontrano una persona che corrisponde a tutti i loro ideali, anzi questa persona è molto al di là di quanto loro avessero mai potuto immaginare...e come fare allora a sto punto?


----------



## minnie (13 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io invece credo che in queste storie che durano da tempo (anni), in cui ci si sente tutti i giorni, ci si vede con regolarità, si sta male entrambi nel non sentirsi, c'è comunque un forte coinvolgimento e si crea un legame fondato sull'amore. Un uomo che vuole solo sesso lo può fare senza doversi impelagare con una sola così, che magari essendoci un rapporto non solo di sesso "pretende" anche qualcosa in più rispetto ad una storia passeggera. Si parla sempre di Amore, ma l'amore ha molte sfaccettature, non e' sempre tutto bianco o tutto nero, non e' sempre così facile buttare all'aria un matrimonio.
> Quando ho avuto il mio primo figlio sentivo di provare per lui un amore così grande che non capivo e temevo di non poterne provare altrettanto per altri figli. Quando sono arrivati gli altri ho capito che c'è amore per tutti, che ognuno nel mio cuore ha un posto particolare, ognuno e' diverso e speciale per alcune cose, uno mi da' delle emozioni per una cosa, gli altri per un'altra. Tra di loro non voglio neanche cercare se ci sia un preferito. Nel mio cuore ora c'e' posto anche per due uomini, molto diversi tra loro, ma entrambi importanti per me.
> 
> Sono un'illusa perché difendo i sentimenti degli amanti?? Io direi che sono anche realista, perché credo si possa essere innamorate ma poter vedere lo stesso certe cose. Credo che Rosalba debba valutare i fatti, i comportamenti di lui, che debba chiarire cosa veramente vuole. Deve mettere sui piatti di una bilancia i pro e i contro. Lui ha detto di non voler lasciare la sua famiglia fin dall'inizio? Anche lei pero' dice di non volerla lasciare. Strada facendo si può cambiare idea... Rosa devi riflettere, se credi di essere più serena senza di lui preparati questa strada e quando ti sentirai pronta imboccala.


 .... non mi sembra che a lei basti quanto le da e le dice..... 
Mi sembra molto "succube" di lui (dice lei stessa che non prende  una decisione senza di lui ecc ecc) e pertanto si "adatta" a questo uomo così fantastico che ha una vita soddisfacente con la moglie (e glielo dice).
Mi sembra una nuova Elisa....  
Ma tutti (io per prima) sono liberi di scegliere la corda con cui impiccarsi.... Salvo poi dire che il cappio lo hanno appeso gli altri....
Scusate, sono di nuovo in un periodo di poca nanna e divento acida come uno yogurt.......


----------



## minnie (13 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un motivo in più per smettere di pacca, gioia.


 
Bisognerebbe imparare tutti ad amarsi, per poter saper amare.


----------



## Hirohito (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> curioso!


Più che curioso direi volenteroso di apprendere


----------



## Hirohito (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> che genere di approfondimento?


Su platonicità e orgasmo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Su platonicità e orgasmo.





puoi essere più chiaro?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> No scusate...io non vorrei sbottare però...
> Svegliaaaaa!!!!! Ma secondo te a 53 anni non ha mai detto "ti amo" a nessuna?
> Ma fammi il piacere!
> A massimo posso accettare che sia abbastanza navigato da fartelo credere...
> ...


quoto e approvo

magari, poi, è abituato a scrivere amore a gioia anche alla moglie
e per evitare di incasinarsi fa così anche con confusa

e magari oltre alla moglie e a confusa ce n'è pure qualcun'altra


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è stata nessuna illazione...ma se lei ama un altro abbiamo semplicemnte espresso la nostra sensazione per il suo matrimonio!
> scusa la franchezza ma se lei ama il suo amante non vedo *che senso abbia continuare a stare col marito al di la di come andrà con l'amante* (visto che lui ha già chiarito questa cosa); ma per come la vedo io è *davvero triste il fatto che lei resti comunque con il marito...* dal mio punto di vista non ha senso.


quoto


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto e approvo
> 
> magari, poi, è abituato a scrivere amore a gioia anche alla moglie
> e per evitare di incasinarsi fa così anche con confusa
> ...



Mà, secondo me non serve immaginare scenari di subdole manipolazioni... nel senso che la storia è "chiara" anche così.
Confusa sogna qualcosa che lui non vuole darle, punto. Quali che siano i motivi.
Se ne sta rendendo conto e comincia finalmente a chiedersi come uscirne. Ed è intrappolata, al momento, dal desiderio di lui e da una crescente insoddisfazione, dai ricordi e da una consapevolezza che comincia a farsi strada.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2011)

ma questo non è il thread di Rosalbe? perché parlate di Confusa?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io invece credo che in queste storie che durano da tempo (anni), in cui ci si sente tutti i giorni, ci si vede con regolarità, si sta male entrambi nel non sentirsi, c'è comunque un forte coinvolgimento e si crea un legame fondato sull'amore. *Un uomo che vuole solo sesso lo può fare senza doversi impelagare con una sola così,* che magari essendoci un rapporto non solo di sesso "pretende" anche qualcosa in più rispetto ad una storia passeggera. Si parla sempre di Amore, ma l'amore ha molte sfaccettature, non e' sempre tutto bianco o tutto nero, non e' sempre così facile buttare all'aria un matrimonio.
> Quando ho avuto il mio primo figlio sentivo di provare per lui un amore così grande che non capivo e temevo di non poterne provare altrettanto per altri figli. Quando sono arrivati gli altri ho capito che c'è amore per tutti, che ognuno nel mio cuore ha un posto particolare, ognuno e' diverso e speciale per alcune cose, uno mi da' delle emozioni per una cosa, gli altri per un'altra. Tra di loro non voglio neanche cercare se ci sia un preferito. Nel mio cuore ora c'e' posto anche per due uomini, molto diversi tra loro, ma entrambi importanti per me.
> 
> Sono un'illusa perché difendo i sentimenti degli amanti?? Io direi che sono anche realista, perché credo si possa essere innamorate ma poter vedere lo stesso certe cose. Credo che Rosalba debba valutare i fatti, i comportamenti di lui, che debba chiarire cosa veramente vuole. Deve mettere sui piatti di una bilancia i pro e i contro. Lui ha detto di non voler lasciare la sua famiglia fin dall'inizio? Anche lei pero' dice di non volerla lasciare. Strada facendo si può cambiare idea... Rosa devi riflettere, se credi di essere più serena senza di lui preparati questa strada e quando ti sentirai pronta imboccala.


maddai

perchè dovrebbe accontentarsi solo del sesso?

così ottiene anche ammirazione, gratificazione, si esalta che "a 53 ne soddisfo 2", non si sbatte per trovare il trastullo quando gli aggrada

tutto questo vale immensamente di più che il mero sesso


----------



## Mari' (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma questo non è il thread di Rosalbe? perché parlate di Confusa?


... si son confuse :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma questo non è il thread di Rosalbe? perché parlate di Confusa?



Bèèèèèèèè
Bèèèèèèèè...


Io sono piccola pecorella che segue chiunque come una scempotta senza pensare ... 

Bèèèèèèèè
Bèèèèèèèè


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si son confuse :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so bene che devo leggere dentro di me. Vorrei fare leggere a voi una mail che mi ha inviato lui quando stavamo insieme da soli 5 mesi.
> ciao amore mio, sarà la lontananza ma ho una strana sensazione, che mi auguro sia solo solo una mia sensazione.
> oggi ti ho sentito molto distante e mi hai dato l'impressione che volessi dirmi qualcosa di spiacevole.
> ricordati, dolce amore mio, che tu hai il diritto di decidere quello che ritieni più opportuno. un giorno ti ho detto che alla fine di questa meravigliosa favola io sarei stato quello che avrebbe sofferto di più. lo confermo, però, non voglio che tu ti preoccupi. perchè questi mesi passati con te valgono veramente la pena di prossimi dolori. sei il regalo più bello che ho ricevuto negli ultimi anni. mi hai fatto vivere emozioni che pensavo non potessi più provare alla mia età e soprattutto nella mia situazione. mi hai fatto sentire veramente importante. qualsiasi cosa tu stai provando in questo momento, non pensare a me, al fatto che io possa soffrire, per una volta pensa solo a te stessa, a quello che è meglio per te. cmq resterai nel mio cuore.
> ricordati che sei una persona meravigliosa.


un mail da coniglio mannaro rifinito


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Sinceramente, non lo so! tutta questa storia è contro tutto ciò in cui credo, parlo di Dio, e lotto continuamente con me stessa.
> Io starei con lui tutta la vita, ma non so se per stare bene noi, dobbiamo far soffrire tutte le persone che credono in noi.
> Sono molto legata nel fare qualunque cosa, anche perchè mio padre ha lasciato mia madre e tutta la famiglia per la sua segretaria 30 anni più giovane.
> *Non vorrei rifar soffrire mia mamma.* capito!?!?!


il marito vince il guinness del tradito più sfigato

persino il pensiero della mamma viene prima di lui miiiii


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il marito vince il guinness del tradito più sfigato
> 
> persino il pensiero della mamma viene prima di lui miiiii



Rosalbe tira fuori la parte migliore di te vedo


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il marito vince il guinness del tradito più sfigato
> 
> persino il pensiero della mamma viene prima di lui miiiii


eppure secondo me il vissuto di Rosalbe ha molto a che fare con tutta questa storia...
lei si è infilata in una situazione simile a quella vissuta da suo padre
dalla parte dell'amante più giovane


----------



## rosalbe (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh in effetti Rosalbe ci sta chiedendo come fare eh?
> Come se lo leva dalla testa contessa?
> 
> Ma in ogni caso a me piace tanto questa storia di Rosalbe.
> ...


 
Grazie per la tua interpretazione. Infatti, a discapito di ciò che stanno dicendo tutti, la nostra è proprio una storia d'amore che, a causa di principi e credenze mie, non riesco a vivere come dovrei.
Non dovrei essere qui a chiedere come togliermelo dal cuore, dalla mente, dall'anima...dovrei viverla al massimo, fino a che dura. Ma purtroppo, come mi dice sempre lui, mi so fare solo del male e rovino i momenti più belli.
Hai ragione anche nel dire come fare quando si incontra uno che incarna tutto ciò che più può piacerti in un uomo?
Quando dico che è la mia metà, ne sono certa, siamo telepatici, se sto per chiamarlo, lo fa lui, se ho un propblema lo capisce in due secondi e siamo simili in tantissime cose, come se fosse la parte maschile di me.
Non ha mai preteso di fare l'amore con me, ma ha sempre aspettato che anch'io volessi farlo.
Per fare un esempio di com'è, vi racconto cosa è successo un giorno.
Era un pomeriggio sul tardi, mi trovavo in giro per negozi, ad un certo punto, un black out paralizza la città. Lui mi chiama e sentendo che sono terrorizzata dal buio, lascia una riunione e viene a prendermi. E lo stesso è successo quando ero in giro e stava iniziando a piovere è venuto a prendermi per non farmi bagnare....e tante altre cose potrei raccontare. Come non si può amare un uomo del genere!?!?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua interpretazione. Infatti, a discapito di ciò che stanno dicendo tutti, la nostra è proprio una storia d'amore che, a causa di principi e credenze mie, non riesco a vivere come dovrei.
> Non dovrei essere qui a chiedere come togliermelo dal cuore, dalla mente, dall'anima...dovrei viverla al massimo, fino a che dura. Ma purtroppo, come mi dice sempre lui, mi so fare solo del male e rovino i momenti più belli.
> Hai ragione anche nel dire come fare quando si incontra uno che incarna tutto ciò che più può piacerti in un uomo?
> Quando dico che è la mia metà, ne sono certa, siamo telepatici, se sto per chiamarlo, lo fa lui, se ho un propblema lo capisce in due secondi e siamo simili in tantissime cose, come se fosse la parte maschile di me.
> ...



Ehm.... in effetti fa venire le stelline negli occhi... cavoli...


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua interpretazione. Infatti, a discapito di ciò che stanno dicendo tutti, la nostra è proprio una storia d'amore che, a causa di principi e credenze mie, non riesco a vivere come dovrei.
> Non dovrei essere qui a chiedere come togliermelo dal cuore, dalla mente, dall'anima...dovrei viverla al massimo, fino a che dura. Ma purtroppo, come mi dice sempre lui, mi so fare solo del male e rovino i momenti più belli.
> Hai ragione anche nel dire come fare quando si incontra uno che incarna tutto ciò che più può piacerti in un uomo?
> Quando dico che è la mia metà, ne sono certa, siamo telepatici, se sto per chiamarlo, lo fa lui,* se ho un propblema lo capisce in due secondi e siamo simili in tantissime cose, come se fosse la parte maschile di me.*
> ...


Bellissimo quello che ho evidenziato! conosco quelle sensazioni! :up:


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il marito vince il guinness del tradito più sfigato
> 
> persino il pensiero della mamma viene prima di lui miiiii


In effetti...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Allora, non ho idea perchè ho tradito e successo tutto così in fretta. Certo non era nei miei programmi. Diciamo che in quel periodo il mio consorte, prendeva ogni possibile spunto per litigare, sembrava parlassimo 2 lingue diverse. Se io dicevo nero, lui bianco ecc....
> Credo di amare mio marito, anche se a modo mio, direte non si fa soffrire un uomo che si ama, ma anch'io soffro tanto per ciò che faccio. Mio marito, credo che mi ami, ha un modo strano per dimostrarmelo. E' molto possessivo e si altera facilmente.
> Dal mio amico, mi sento amata a tratti e la nostra situazione non è il massimo per dimostrare amore.
> C'è da dire che sono una persona molto insicura e chiedo sempre conferme sia al marito che all'amico.
> ...




mamma mia

un'altra che se la racconta alla grande

(sempre secondo me)


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti deve sempre vedere da che pulpito viene la predica no?
> Stai introducendo cose molto interessanti...
> E mi chiedo a quante persone capiti di scegliere e sposare una persona per poi incontrarne un'altra che ci smuove qualcosa di profondo dentro.
> Fidati, nessuno qui sarà in grado di vedere quest'uomo con i tuoi occhi.
> ...


*ma piantala con queste boiate "cicero pro domo sua"*

*i frutti sono: trombate e paroline per tenerla buona *
*non ci sono altri fatti tra le cose che racconta*


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm.... in effetti fa venire le stelline negli occhi... cavoli...


Pensa che su di me invece queste cose non fanno presa per niente. Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto in un uomo è l'istinto di protezione nei miei confronti... preferire morire di paura e prendermi una polmonite piuttosto che farmi venire a prendere in caso di pioggia o black out!


----------



## Mari' (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua interpretazione. Infatti, a discapito di ciò che stanno dicendo tutti, la nostra è proprio una storia d'amore che, a causa di principi e credenze mie, non riesco a vivere come dovrei.
> Non dovrei essere qui a chiedere come togliermelo dal cuore, dalla mente, dall'anima...dovrei viverla al massimo, fino a che dura. Ma purtroppo, come mi dice sempre lui, mi so fare solo del male e rovino i momenti più belli.
> Hai ragione anche nel dire come fare quando si incontra uno che incarna tutto ciò che più può piacerti in un uomo?
> Quando dico che è la mia metà, ne sono certa, siamo telepatici, se sto per chiamarlo, lo fa lui, se ho un propblema lo capisce in due secondi e siamo simili in tantissime cose, come se fosse la parte maschile di me.
> ...



... una sorta tra Arcangelo Gabriele e :








​


----------



## Hirohito (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> puoi essere più chiaro?


Riporto il post in questione :

"Un problemino lo è. Infatti non c'è la stessa partecipazione da parte mia, nell'uno e nell'altro caso. *Cmq io sono molto particolare, già da prima di sposarmi, non mi interessava molto fare l'amore, mio marito è stato il primo, e non tradisco per sesso. Io amo l'amore, soprattutto quello platonico.* E cmq il mio amico, non mi ha mai imposto di fare l'amore, se io non voglio, figurati che ha aspettato un mese, per la nostra prima volta. "

Mi chiedevo se questo modesto interesse al sesso in quanto tale la portasse anche ad avere problemi di anorgasmìa.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Pensa che su di me invece queste cose non fanno presa per niente. Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto in un uomo è l'istinto di protezione nei miei confronti... preferire morire di paura e prendermi una polmonite piuttosto che farmi venire a prendere in caso di pioggia o black out!



Io invece adoro queste cose!
Ho imparato a fare tutto da me, anzi, a fare per me e per gli altri, e adesso queste cose mi mandano in sollucchero!
Direi che ho già avuto abbastanza paura nella mia vita, se qualcuno mi protegge e mi consola, è il benvenuto 
[l'assunto fondamentale è però che il potenziale lui sappia che io me la caverei anche da sola, e che l'istinto di protezione nasca dalla voglia di farmi stare bene e non dalla convinzione che sono una inetta deficente ]


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si son confuse :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


esatto:carneval:

in fondo mi par molto confusa pure rosalbe


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rosalbe tira fuori la parte migliore di te vedo


chi, mi pare, abbocchi ai vermi marci mi fa quest'effetto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Pensa che su di me invece queste cose non fanno presa per niente. Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto in un uomo è l'istinto di protezione nei miei confronti... preferire morire di paura e prendermi una polmonite piuttosto che farmi venire a prendere in caso di pioggia o black out!


 
Quoto.

E se il tizio arrivasse lo stesso credo che si beccherebbe un bel calcio nelle  @@


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io invece adoro queste cose!
> Ho imparato a fare tutto da me, anzi, a fare per me e per gli altri, e adesso queste cose mi mandano in sollucchero!
> Direi che ho già avuto abbastanza paura nella mia vita, se qualcuno mi protegge e mi consola, è il benvenuto
> [*l'assunto fondamentale è però che il potenziale lui sappia che io me la caverei anche da sola, e che l'istinto di protezione nasca dalla voglia di farmi stare bene e non dalla convinzione che sono una inetta deficente* ]


e quello che ho evidenziato è fondamentale
bisogna essere autonomi e indipendenti, come dice il Conte
altrimenti c'è sempre in agguato il pericolo della dipendenza emotiva

credo stiano emergendo interessanti spunti di discussione
indipendetemtne dalla storia particolare di ROsalbe


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> eppure secondo me il vissuto di Rosalbe ha molto a che fare con tutta questa storia...
> lei si è infilata in una situazione simile a quella vissuta da suo padre
> dalla parte dell'amante più giovane


lo trovo estremamente probabile

probabilmente ha visto "vincente" la trentenne
e soccombente la madre

e si è messa nella situazione che ha ritenuto preferibile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh in effetti Rosalbe ci sta chiedendo come fare eh?
> 
> ......
> Poi un giorno incontrano una persona che corrisponde a tutti i loro ideali, anzi questa persona è molto al di là di quanto loro avessero mai potuto immaginare...e come fare allora a sto punto?


 
Si lascia il marito e si va con questo ideale di uomo.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Pensa che su di me invece queste cose non fanno presa per niente. Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto in un uomo è l'istinto di protezione nei miei confronti... preferire morire di paura e prendermi una polmonite piuttosto che farmi venire a prendere in caso di pioggia o black out!


a me fa l'effetto: crede che io sia una che non se la può cavare?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> e quello che ho evidenziato è fondamentale
> bisogna essere autonomi e indipendenti, come dice il Conte
> altrimenti c'è sempre in agguato il pericolo della dipendenza emotiva
> 
> ...



E quando sei realmente indipendente e autonoma, ti puoi permettere cose che quando sei dipendente emotivamente rappresentano solo legacci e catene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua interpretazione. Infatti, a discapito di ciò che stanno dicendo tutti, la nostra è proprio una storia d'amore che, a causa di principi e credenze mie, non riesco a vivere come dovrei.
> Non dovrei essere qui a chiedere come togliermelo dal cuore, dalla mente, dall'anima...dovrei viverla al massimo, fino a che dura. Ma purtroppo, come mi dice sempre lui, mi so fare solo del male e rovino i momenti più belli.
> *Hai ragione anche nel dire come fare quando si incontra uno che incarna tutto ciò che più può piacerti in un uomo?*
> Quando dico che è la mia metà, ne sono certa, siamo telepatici, se sto per chiamarlo, lo fa lui, se ho un propblema lo capisce in due secondi e siamo simili in tantissime cose, come se fosse la parte maschile di me.
> ...


 
Neretto: non lasciartelo scappare! Elimina la tua vita precedente e ricomincia con lui.

Rosso: ci mancherebbe altro che uno pretende, ma in che mondo vivi?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me fa l'effetto: crede che io sia una che non se la può cavare?



Auff.
Ma se lui sapendoti sotto un acquazzone di quelli da diluvio universale ti dicesse "Amore, so che te la cavi, ma vorrei venirti a prendere e portarti a casa, non ti faciliterebbe le cose?"
Così' sarebbe abbastanza evidente che sa che sei donna in gamba, solo che, bè, gli viene spontaneo fare cose carine per te.

In effetti, all'epoca, anche ai tempi migliori, non è che credessi che il mio uomo non sapesse farsi un uovo al tegamino. Solo che mi piaceva cucinare per lui.


----------



## minnie (13 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... una sorta tra Arcangelo Gabriele e :​


 
:up:


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Si lascia il marito e si va con questo ideale di uomo.


ma siccome quest'uomo non vuole lasciare sua moglie
Rosalbe dovrebbe lasciare il marito per diventarne l'amante?
chi glielo fa fare?
perderebbe credibilità... 
cosa ci guadagna?

nella mail che lui le ha scritto si parla di ciò che per lei è più opportuno...ci leggo poco amore in questo...
l'amore se ne frega di ciò che è più opportuno


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Auff.
> Ma se lui sapendoti sotto un acquazzone di quelli da diluvio universale ti dicesse "Amore, so che te la cavi, ma vorrei venirti a prendere e portarti a casa, non ti faciliterebbe le cose?"
> Così' sarebbe abbastanza evidente che sa che sei donna in gamba, solo che, bè, gli viene spontaneo fare cose carine per te.
> 
> In effetti, all'epoca, anche ai tempi migliori, non è che credessi che il mio uomo non sapesse farsi un uovo al tegamino. Solo che mi piaceva cucinare per lui.


massì
non sono un'estremista

nel senso che gli direi che non c'è problema
ma se insiste mica mi sdraio per terra per protesta


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma siccome quest'uomo non vuole lasciare sua moglie
> Rosalbe dovrebbe lasciare il marito per diventarne l'amante?
> chi glielo fa fare?
> perderebbe credibilità...
> ...


ci guadagna in dignità


sull'ultima riga hai ragione
e dato che rosalbe non se ne frega affatto di ciò che per lei è più opportuno abbiamo già il primo dato oggettivo della vicenda


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> massì
> non sono un'estremista
> 
> nel senso che gli direi che non c'è problema
> ma se insiste *mica mi sdraio per terra per protesta*



:rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:

Mi sono vista la scena di te che ti sdrai sul marciapiede sotto l'acquazzone col viso imbronciato a gridare slogan di protesta!  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2011)

Se avessi un amante del genere, sono quasi sicura che penserei:"meno male che ho 'sto pirlo che non mi fa bagnare le scarpe...come al solito non le scelgo mai adeguate al tempo!".


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *ma piantala con queste boiate "cicero pro domo sua"*
> 
> *i frutti sono: trombate e paroline per tenerla buona *
> *non ci sono altri fatti tra le cose che racconta*


Immagino che ai tuoi occhi sia così.
E immagino che per te sia comodo vederla così.
Che ne sai tu?
Hai vissuto una cosa del genere?
E non parlarmi con sti toni...per piacere.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> ...
> Era un pomeriggio sul tardi, mi trovavo in giro per negozi, ad un certo punto, un black out paralizza la città. Lui mi chiama e sentendo che sono terrorizzata dal buio, lascia una riunione e viene a prendermi. E lo stesso è successo quando ero in giro e stava iniziando a piovere è venuto a prendermi per non farmi bagnare....e tante altre cose potrei raccontare. *Come non si può amare un uomo del genere!?!?*


Già...come si può non amarlo uno che fa queste grandi cose?
Se chiamavi tuo marito non veniva immagino....

Si bada di più a queste piccolezze che magari agli sforzi del cornuto per pagare il mutuo, non far mancare niente a te e ai figli, ecc.....

Eeeehhh si.....lui si merita di essere preso per il culo da 2 anni e poi quando finirà la tua "favola" farà da tappabuco :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Auff.
> Ma se lui sapendoti sotto un acquazzone di quelli da diluvio universale ti dicesse "Amore, so che te la cavi, ma vorrei venirti a prendere e portarti a casa, non ti faciliterebbe le cose?"
> Così' sarebbe abbastanza evidente che sa che sei donna in gamba, solo che, bè, gli viene spontaneo fare cose carine per te.
> 
> In effetti, all'epoca, anche ai tempi migliori, non è che credessi che il mio uomo non sapesse farsi un uovo al tegamino. Solo che mi piaceva cucinare per lui.


Eccazzo mettiti sotto un balcone, entri in un negozio o in un portone ed aspetti che spiove, no...

che gente...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Si lascia il marito e si va con questo ideale di uomo.



Certo ma bisogna vedere se lui può no?
Lui non è libero.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Immagino che ai tuoi occhi sia così.
> E immagino che per te sia comodo vederla così.
> Che ne sai tu?
> Hai vissuto una cosa del genere?
> E non parlarmi con sti toni...per piacere.


 
magari smetto dopo che tu avrai smesso di dir cose come queste



contepinceton ha detto:


> ........
> Capisci che certe persone temono altre come la peste bubbonica.
> ................


----------



## Niko74 (13 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Si lascia il marito e si va con questo ideale di uomo.


Oh....per una volta ti quoto :up:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Immagino che ai tuoi occhi sia così.*
> E immagino che per te sia comodo vederla così.
> Che ne sai tu?
> Hai vissuto una cosa del genere?
> E non parlarmi con sti toni...per piacere.


anche a me e semo gia' in 2...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari smetto dopo che tu avrai smesso di dir cose come queste



Perchè ti senti tirata in causa?
Tutte le persone che hanno granitiche certezze, temono il confronto con chi manda in crisi il loro sistema.
Ti è mai capitato di vedere persone che vivono in un modo diametralmente opposto al tuo e sono realizzate e felici?
Non ci sarà mai spazio per accogliere e capire il diverso, se usiamo sempre e solo il nostro sistema di riferimento.
Chi invece non ha granitiche certezze, ma si dice e perchè no?
Cerca e si confronta continuamente.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè ti senti tirata in causa?
> Tutte le persone che hanno granitiche certezze, temono il confronto con chi manda in crisi il loro sistema.
> Ti è mai capitato di vedere persone che vivono in un modo diametralmente opposto al tuo e sono realizzate e felici?
> Non ci sarà mai spazio per accogliere e capire il diverso, se usiamo sempre e solo il nostro sistema di riferimento.
> ...


Ma piantala che a te tutta sta "diversita" e' perche' nesssuna t'ha mai cagato la seppur piccola "normalita'" ed adesso e' giocoforza fare quello "aperto de vedute"...

madeche' che sei solo ridicolo...

giorno e notte sul forum, anche nei festivi e scopa le altre solo nei sogni...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io invece adoro queste cose!
> Ho imparato a fare tutto da me, anzi, a fare per me e per gli altri, e adesso queste cose mi mandano in sollucchero!
> Direi che ho già avuto abbastanza paura nella mia vita, se qualcuno mi protegge e mi consola, è il benvenuto
> [l'assunto fondamentale è però che il potenziale lui sappia che io me la caverei anche da sola, e che l'istinto di protezione nasca dalla voglia di farmi stare bene e non dalla convinzione che sono una inetta deficente ]


Tranquilla conosco bene la differenza sottile che tu hai descritto.
Ti parlo da uomo...
Cara vuoi che ti aiuti a lavare i piatti?
No, lascia stare, tanto non li sai lavare come vanno lavati.

Fidati: per il resto dei miei giorni, io non laverò mai i piatti per te, fidati, neanche se piangi...

Invece una che sa che non li so lavare bene...dice...ok dai...io li lavo e tu asciughi...no?

Certo che te la caveresti da sola no?
Ma che palle sempre cavarsela da soli no?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla conosco bene la differenza sottile che tu hai descritto.
> Ti parlo da uomo...
> Cara vuoi che ti aiuti a lavare i piatti?
> No, lascia stare, tanto non li sai lavare come vanno lavati.
> ...


Se, come quando non cambiavi i pannolini pieni di merda di tua figlia perche' il grand'uomo vomitava...

 :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè ti senti tirata in causa?
> Tutte le persone che hanno granitiche certezze, temono il confronto con chi manda in crisi il loro sistema.
> Ti è mai capitato di vedere persone che vivono in un modo diametralmente opposto al tuo e sono realizzate e felici?
> Non ci sarà mai spazio per accogliere e capire il diverso, se usiamo sempre e solo il nostro sistema di riferimento.
> ...


non mi sento tirara in causa
lo trovo scorretto
ripropone in nuce il solito refrain della contrapposizione

io applico esclusivamente un principio di lealtà
in primis con sè stessi
secondariamente con le persone con le quali siamo impegnati
e poi anche con tutti gli altri

se in una coppia si concorda sulla coppia aperta e lealmente la si realizza senza inganni neanche a terzi io non ho veramente nulla da eccepire
posso al massimo dire che non andrebbe bene per me


se questo "sistema di riferimento" è per te troppo rigido è un problema tuo
e del tuo "sistema di riferimento"


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè ti senti tirata in causa?
> Tutte le persone che hanno granitiche certezze, temono il confronto con chi manda in crisi il loro sistema.
> Ti è mai capitato di vedere persone che vivono in un modo diametralmente opposto al tuo e sono realizzate e felici?
> Non ci sarà mai spazio per accogliere e capire il diverso, se usiamo sempre e solo il nostro sistema di riferimento.
> ...


ti riferisci ad Amoremio?
perché per quel poco che sono stata qui e ho letto
mi pare che Amoremio riesca ad aprirsi e a comprendere altri sistemi di riferimento che non sono suoi
e del resto fino a poco tempo fa mi pare che ti avesse messo in ignore
invece adesso quota i tuoi messaggi
insomma non mi pare che lei abbia granitiche certezze 
IHMO


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ti riferisci ad Amoremio?
> perché per quel poco che sono stata qui e ho letto
> mi pare che Amoremio riesca ad aprirsi e a comprendere altri sistemi di riferimento che non sono suoi
> *e del resto fino a poco tempo fa mi pare che ti avesse messo in ignore*
> ...


mi è stato chiesto
e ho detto sì

ma in verità mi sto sforzando di mantenere ciò che ho detto


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi è stato chiesto
> e ho detto sì
> 
> ma in verità mi sto sforzando di mantenere ciò che ho detto


ti confesso che quando l'ho notato mi ha fatto molto piacere


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ti confesso che quando l'ho notato mi ha fatto molto piacere


a me molto meno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo ma bisogna vedere se lui può no?
> Lui non è libero.


Ma lui che c'entra?

Io parlavo di quello che vorrebbe/dovrebbe fare lei.

Se lei ritiene che quest'uomo incarni tutto ciò che può desiderare in un uomo, io penso che dovrebbe assolutamente lasciar perdere suo marito.

Poi è da vedere se lei incarna tutto ciò che il tizio può desiderare in una donna.

Ma a quanto pare.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma siccome quest'uomo non vuole lasciare sua moglie
> Rosalbe dovrebbe lasciare il marito per diventarne l'amante?
> chi glielo fa fare?
> perderebbe credibilità...
> ...


Appunto per questo lei dovrebbe lasciare il marito.

perchè se  così innamorata di quest'altro, dovrebbe fregarsene di cosa è più opportuno

dovrebbe fregarsene anche del fatto che lui sia già legato

ma lei non se ne frega, a quanto pare


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appunto per questo lei dovrebbe lasciare il marito.
> 
> perchè se così innamorata di quest'altro, dovrebbe fregarsene di cosa è più opportuno
> 
> ...


esci da questo mio splendido corpo 



Amoremio ha detto:


> ci guadagna in dignità
> 
> 
> sull'ultima riga hai ragione
> e dato che rosalbe non se ne frega affatto di ciò che per lei è più opportuno abbiamo già il primo dato oggettivo della vicenda


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se, come quando non cambiavi i pannolini pieni di merda di tua figlia perche' il grand'uomo vomitava...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Sbagliato cambiavo i pannolini e vomitavo tra le risate divertite di mia figlia.
Erano problemi di turni di lavoro di mia moglie.
I guai seri erano quando era mia figlia a vomitare.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi sento tirara in causa
> lo trovo scorretto
> ripropone in nuce il solito refrain della contrapposizione
> 
> ...


Non è che è troppo rigido: è che non funziona.
TU dici: io concedo esclusività ergo pretendo esclusività.
Sto sistema non ti ha messo a riparo dall'essere vittima di un adulterio.
Tutto lì.
Io poi non ho nessun sistema di riferimento eh?
Mettimi assieme con la donna X divento un seriale...
Mettimi assieme con la donna y divento fedelissimo...

Contesto solo le deduzioni aristoteliche...per cui ci si permette di descrivere la personalità di un individuo solo a partire dal fatto se ha tradito o meno.

Ma hai ragione tanti di noi se la raccontano...hai ragione.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che è troppo rigido: è che non funziona.
> TU dici: io concedo esclusività ergo pretendo esclusività.
> Sto sistema non ti ha messo a riparo dall'essere vittima di un adulterio.
> Tutto lì.
> ...


 concordo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ti riferisci ad Amoremio?
> perché per quel poco che sono stata qui e ho letto
> mi pare che Amoremio riesca ad aprirsi e a comprendere altri sistemi di riferimento che non sono suoi
> e del resto fino a poco tempo fa mi pare che ti avesse messo in ignore
> ...


Ma infatti io non l'ho mai nè citata nè nominata...
Parlavo in generale...
Per questo le ho chiesto se si è sentita tirata in causa...

Sono persuaso che ognuno di noi nelle proprie vicende affettive è Cicero pro modo sua.

Perchè dovrei essere persuaso che l'uomo che tu Elena ami...sia un vecchio maiale? Uno che te la racconta? Perchè dovrei dirti che sei una sfogacazzi? Una rubamariti? Solo perchè sei innamorata di un uomo sposato?
Perchè dovrei essere persuaso che chi è vittima di un adulterio è un povero sfigato?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma lui che c'entra?
> 
> Io parlavo di quello che vorrebbe/dovrebbe fare lei.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.
Vero...giusto intanto lei può scegliere se lasciare suo marito a prescindere.
Ok, può dirgli: basta balle, senti invornito io amo un altro, quindi me ne vado per la mia strada.
Poi può dire a lui: ora io sono libera, se mi vuoi, fai anche tu le scelte che credi opportune.
Contessa...quello che incarna lei in lui, lo sa solo lui.
Ma mi interessa sta storia che ha delle premure per lei.
Mica le dice...ah scusa, tutto quello che non è scopare con te, a me non interessa.


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non l'ho mai nè citata nè nominata...
> Parlavo in generale...
> Per questo le ho chiesto se si è sentita tirata in causa...
> 
> ...


domande retoriche
non lo sei perché non fai pregiudizi

mi ha fatto piacere vedere che non sei più in ignore
perché mi interessano tantissimo gli scambi tra te e Amoremio
e li considero una vera ricchezza per tutto il forum 
e non lo dico per lusingarvi entrambi
ma perché sono sincera


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che è troppo rigido: è che non funziona.
> TU dici: io concedo esclusività ergo pretendo esclusività.
> Sto sistema non ti ha messo a riparo dall'essere vittima di un adulterio.
> Tutto lì.
> ...


il grassetto lo affermi tu


ma questo forum parla di tradimento
quindi è quello il profilo prevalente

il sistema basato sulla lealtà funziona benissimo
è ininfluente che io sia stata tradita

non serve a mettersi al riparo
ma come metro di valutazione
cioè quello che intendevi nel  tuo precedente post, 


contepinceton ha detto:


> ........
> Ti è mai capitato di vedere persone che vivono in un modo diametralmente opposto al tuo e sono realizzate e felici?
> Non ci sarà mai spazio per accogliere e capire il diverso, se usiamo sempre e solo il nostro sistema di riferimento.
> Chi invece non ha granitiche certezze, ma si dice e perchè no?
> Cerca e si confronta continuamente.


ma ora la butti in caciara, come al solito

provare a dialogare con chi gira le frittate è una perdita di tempo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> domande retoriche
> non lo sei perché non fai pregiudizi
> 
> mi ha fatto piacere vedere che non sei più in ignore
> ...


Farò il possibile: ma a me non piacciono i filtri.
Non posso scrivere su un forum pensando...ah ma se scrivo così di sicuro Amoremio s'incazzerà ecc..ecc..ecc...
Siamo due persone molto diverse, con esperienze di vita molto diverse, e non ci piacciamo.
A me non piace comunque che vengano manipolati i miei scritti e che ci si veda sotto un'intenzionalità che non c'è.
Ammetto tante volte mi esprimo in modo contorto e poco comprensibile.
Ma sono un uomo molto diretto e mai sibillino.
Non mi piace far intendere le cose, io le dico solo come le ho vissute.

Quindi io non ho mai fatto inni al tradimento ecc..ecc..ecc....
A me solo non piace venir dipinto per quello che non sono.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il grassetto lo affermi tu
> 
> 
> ma questo forum parla di tradimento
> ...


Ripeto:
Io non credo al sistema di riferimento che descrivi tu.
Liberissima di usarlo tu, per te, per la tua vita, liberissima di proporlo ( e non imporlo ) agli altri.
Non la sto buttando in caciara.
Non sto girando le frittate.

Allora tu stai dicendo che una persona che è sempre stata leale in un rapporto amoroso ha il diritto di giudicare chi invece per diverse vicissitudini non lo è stato?
Ti sembra giusto questo?
Allora mia cara: manca non un imperativo categorico, ma una premessa.

Tu sai come sei vissuta TU nel tuo percorso affettivo: sai quanto e come hai amato, sai quanto e come sei stata amata...ecc..ecc..ecc..

Ma per dove sono passate le altre donne TU non lo puoi sapere.

Per questo io prima di esprimere una valutazione particolare su una persona...bisogna vederci molto chiaro...e sapere per dove è passata.


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Farò il possibile: ma a me non piacciono i filtri.
> Non posso scrivere su un forum pensando...ah ma se scrivo così di sicuro Amoremio s'incazzerà ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Siamo due persone molto diverse, con esperienze di vita molto diverse, e non ci piacciamo.
> A me non piace comunque che vengano manipolati i miei scritti e che ci si veda sotto un'intenzionalità che non c'è.
> ...


però siete capaci di dialogare e discutere alla pari
e questo è importantissimo
e ti posso dire che per chi legge il vostro confronto è interessantissimo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> però siete capaci di dialogare e discutere alla pari
> e questo è importantissimo
> e ti posso dire che per chi legge il vostro confronto è interessantissimo


Beh siamo pur sempre "avversari" leali.
Lei porta avanti i suoi valori: quelli in cui crede.
Io porto avanti i miei: quelli in cui io credo.
Penso che sia bello che le persone qui dentro possano papparsi il meglio del COnte e il meglio di Amoremio.

Un dato confortante è che tra me e lei, gli insulti e le offese non sono mai volati.

Non ho mai inteso mancarle di rispetto, mai.
Nè di prenderla per il culo.


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh siamo pur sempre "avversari" leali.
> Lei porta avanti i suoi valori: quelli in cui crede.
> Io porto avanti i miei: quelli in cui io credo.
> Penso che sia bello che le persone qui dentro possano papparsi il meglio del COnte e il meglio di Amoremio.
> ...


lo si percepisce a pelle 
e lo rende ancora più interessante


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto:
> Io non credo al sistema di riferimento che descrivi tu.
> Liberissima di usarlo tu, per te, per la tua vita, liberissima di proporlo ( e non imporlo ) agli altri.
> Non la sto buttando in caciara.
> ...


 
io non lo impongo 

non pretendo che altri lo avallino e non mi interessa se lo fanno o no

è il mio e lo rivendico
e spiego su cosa è fondato (la lealtà)
e aggiungo che poi entrano in gioco una serie di variabili per le sensazioni che mi da ogni singola storia

da questo non discende che io scagli epiteti su altri utenti che la lealtà non la tengono in gran conto
nei miei post non trovi epiteti ingiuriosi diretti a chi tradisce e solo perchè tradisce

le opinioni sono il motore di un forum
anche tu esprimi implicitamente o esplicitamente opinioni 
anche in questo post

sul grassetto

io ritengo che qualunque utente, se ritiene di farlo, abbia il diritto di esprimere la propria opinione sulle vicende che vengono postate
*tutti*
indipendentemente che siano traditi o traditori
(persino chi, come te, non è nè l'uno nè l'altro)
e indipendentemente dal fatto che la vicenda su cui si esprime sia raccontata da un tradito o un traditore

e ognuno ha il diritto di esprimersi per ciò che coglie da quel che legge


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh siamo pur sempre "avversari" leali.
> Lei porta avanti i suoi valori: quelli in cui crede.
> Io porto avanti i miei: quelli in cui io credo.
> Penso che sia bello che le persone qui dentro possano papparsi il meglio del COnte e il meglio di Amoremio.
> ...


ricordi male
ma non è che me ne freghi più che tanto

e con questo chiudo l'OT
per quel che mi riguarda


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ricordi male
> ma non è che me ne freghi più che tanto
> 
> e con questo chiudo l'OT
> per quel che mi riguarda


Se ti sei sentita presa per il culo da parte mia:
è solo un problema tuo: non mio.
Il bisogno di offendere e di insultare di un Daniele, Marì e Sterminator: è un problema loro. Non degli utenti.
Capisci?

Il passato poi...e soprattutto quel passato: è lontano...

Oppure se ti ho preso per il culo, fai mente locale, a quanto tu mi hai tirato per la giacchetta eh?

Un conto è se mio mi diverto a fare il buffone...
Un conto è se tenti di farmi veicolare come tale...

Sono molto soddisfatto: ora, del nuovo volto del forum.
Ora mi piace moltissimo.

Quindi piaccia o non piaccia: qui dentro ho raggiunto il mio scopo.

Guarda....Guardate...quanto tempo che Admin non interviene nè si fa sentire...anche lui ha raggiunto il suo scopo.

Tutti ora a loro modo possono dare il loro contributo alle storie di vita dei nostri utenti no?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato cambiavo i pannolini e vomitavo tra le risate divertite di mia figlia.
> Erano problemi di turni di lavoro di mia moglie.
> I guai seri erano quando era mia figlia a vomitare.


Un vero uomo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (13 Giugno 2011)

:nuke:   cosa hai votato al referendum? ( se hai votato)?:idea:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma parli con me, io non voglio trovare proprio nessuno. Non avevo cercato nessuno, *questa storia mi è capitata*. Quando finirà, perchè finirà, non vorrò saperne più di uomini, tranne mio marito, ovvio.
> Piuttosto Daniele, sei troppo simpatico, ma queste belle frasi che scrivi sono frutto della tua esperienza immagino? Non pensare che tutte le persone siano uguali, capisco che hai ricevuto del male, però.....


mi ero ripromessa di riprendere questo post

le cose di solito non capitano
le si fa capitare

lui avrà colto il tuo interesse e si è fatto avanti


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> ..........
> Io starei con lui tutta la vita, ma *non so se per stare bene noi, dobbiamo far soffrire tutte le persone* che credono in noi.
> ...........


le persone cui ti riferisci credono in voi sulla base di quel che mostrate di essere
crederebbero molto meno se sapessero la verità

il grassetto comunque non è un'alternativa per te
a meno che lui non sposti il paletto che ha piantato sin dall'inizio


l'alternativa vera è 
continuo a mentire o, in un modo o nell'altro e indipendentemente dalle decisioni di lui, smetto ?


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> anche perchè mio padre ha lasciato mia madre e tutta la famiglia per la sua segretaria 30 anni più giovane.
> Non vorrei rifar soffrire mia mamma. capito!?!?!


 
Ah ecco, c'era un motivo... Rosalba mi racconti qualcosa di tuo marito, please?


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Infatti....io non capisco come sia possibile essere presi per i fondelli per 2 anni e passa...


Eh sai, l'amore platonico


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma se la lascio perchè me lo ha chiesto un'altra donna...non me lo perdonerebbe MAI.


Sicuro?


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Non ha mai preteso di fare l'amore con me, ma ha sempre aspettato che anch'io volessi farlo.


E ci mancherebbe altro!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sicuro?


SI.
Conosco lei.
Significherebbe che per una volta nella vita, avrei fatto una cosa che non volevo fare, sotto ricatto di un'altra persona.
I ricatti affettivi sono la peggior cosa del mondo.
Se mi ami, allora farai quello che voglio io.
Se vuoi stare con me, allora devi lasciare tua moglie.
E' il sistema più diretto perchè io ti mandi a fare in culo.

Nel mio mondo:
Due persone si separano perchè entrambi non vogliono più stare assieme: non si sopportano più, non si possono vedere, si insultano e denigrano a vicenda, si criticano, ecc..ecc..ecc...un inferno impiantato.
E vediamo bene che un tradimento può scatenare sto inferno eh?

Sono persuaso che se uno si sveglia una mattina e dice all'altro...bon ciao, ti lascio, senza tante spiegazioni, infligge un dolore ben peggiore del tradimento.

In fondo un tradimento mette alla luce no?
Una si dice...ah ora capisco perchè per me non avevi mai tempo...perchè nel tuo cuore albergava un'altra persona...ah ma allora non ero io che esigevo da te cose che non puoi darmi...

Cioè lei mi dice...
Perchè mi hai lasciato?
E che ne so?
E' stato il mio amore a chiedermi di farle questo regalo.


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Conosco lei.
> Significherebbe che per una volta nella vita, avrei fatto una cosa che non volevo fare, sotto ricatto di un'altra persona.
> I ricatti affettivi sono la peggior cosa del mondo.
> ...


Per me sarebbe un ricatto affettivo il contrario. Pensa che strano il mondo :mrgreen:.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe un ricatto affettivo il contrario. Pensa che strano il mondo :mrgreen:.


Cioè?
Quale?
Mah...sarà colpa del collegio...là ti insegnano a convivere anche con chi detesti.:mexican:


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Quale?
> Mah...sarà colpa del collegio...là ti insegnano a convivere anche con chi detesti.:mexican:


Sto con mia moglie e sto con te. Col cazzo che accetterei. Eh si sa che i collegi fanno un sacco di danni...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sto con mia moglie e sto con te. Col cazzo che accetterei. Eh si sa che i collegi fanno un sacco di danni...


Ma infatti...
Chi è che fa ste robe?
Cosa sono un oggetto da contendere?
Come si fa a stare con due donne contemporaneamente? Me lo spieghi?
Lo dice anche il Vangelo: Non si può servire a due padroni. O si amerà uno o si odierà l'altro.


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Chi è che fa ste robe?
> Cosa sono un oggetto da contendere?
> Come si fa a stare con due donne contemporaneamente? Me lo spieghi?
> Lo dice anche il Vangelo: Non si può servire a due padroni. O si amerà uno o si odierà l'altro.


Boh, dici una cosa e poi il suo contrario. Ma quale oggetto e quali padroni?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Boh, dici una cosa e poi il suo contrario. Ma quale oggetto e quali padroni?


Io sono l'oggetto no?
Come potrei amare contemporanemente due donne?
Poi sullo starci assieme è un altro paio di maniche eh?
Amare è una roba...
Starci assieme un'altra eh?


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono l'oggetto no?
> Come potrei amare contemporanemente due donne?
> Poi sullo starci assieme è un altro paio di maniche eh?
> Amare è una roba...
> Starci assieme un'altra eh?


Senza amore stare assieme a un uomo per me sarebbe impossibile.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Senza amore stare assieme a un uomo per me sarebbe impossibile.


Per te...
Ma per molte altre è possibile...
Di necessità, molte fanno virtù.
Vedi MK tu vedi il mondo dal punto di vista ideale.
Io da quello reale.
Infatti una può sempre scegliere di rimanere sola no?

Poi per te l'amore è una cosa, magari per me un'altra.


----------



## MK (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per te...
> Ma per molte altre è possibile...
> Di necessità, molte fanno virtù.
> Vedi MK *tu vedi il mondo dal punto di vista ideale.*
> ...


 
E' il mio mondo reale non ideale. Mai stata con un uomo per paura di restare sola. Io.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' il mio mondo reale non ideale. Mai stata con un uomo per paura di restare sola. Io.


 bè nemmeno io.... (infatti sto da sola)


----------



## MK (14 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè nemmeno io.... (infatti sto da sola)


:up: mi piacerebbe sapere quanti uomini la pensano come noi...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' il mio mondo reale non ideale. Mai stata con un uomo per paura di restare sola. Io.


Io invece si.
Non mi piaceva stare da solo.
Poi ho trovato una sai che mi ha detto: "Tranquillo, buono, buono, ora ci sono io e non sarai mai più solo!".
Ok pupa! Affare fatto, vieni qui vicino.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> :up: mi piacerebbe sapere quanti uomini la pensano come noi...


 ma...non lo so...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè nemmeno io.... (infatti sto da sola)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6MnkyTRlKU&feature=related


----------



## rosalbe (14 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ecco, c'era un motivo... Rosalba mi racconti qualcosa di tuo marito, please?


Chiedimi ciò che vuoi. Ti risponderò.
Oggi,  dopo una settimana, vedrò il mio amore, e credo proprio che gli dirò che la nostra storia è giunta alla fine. Non riesco più a vivere in questo modo. Questa storia mi sta facendo vivere una vita che non è la mia e comportare come mai avrei augurato al mio peggior nemico. Credo che sono poche le persone leali come me, o almeno fino a 28 mesi fa ero così. Io raccontavo tutto a mio marito, anche la cosa più banale, e dover tacere su una parte della mia vita mi fa stare troppo male. Se non mi sentirete per un pò, vuol dire che sono a pezzi, altrimenti non ci sono riuscita.
Cmq volevo dire a tutti quelli che giudicano i "traditori", che non è una cosa che si fa a cuor leggero e se io mi trovo in questa sistuazione è perchè amo troppo il mio amico speciale. Auguro a tutti loro di non trovarsi mai in tali questioni. E come si dice dalle mie parti: mai dire mai, e nulla è per sempre! un bacio a tutti e grazie per le risposte.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Chiedimi ciò che vuoi. Ti risponderò.
> Oggi,  dopo una settimana, vedrò il mio amore, e credo proprio che gli dirò che la nostra storia è giunta alla fine. Non riesco più a vivere in questo modo. Questa storia mi sta facendo vivere una vita che non è la mia e comportare come mai avrei augurato al mio peggior nemico. Credo che sono poche le persone leali come me, o almeno fino a 28 mesi fa ero così. Io raccontavo tutto a mio marito, anche la cosa più banale, e dover tacere su una parte della mia vita mi fa stare troppo male. Se non mi sentirete per un pò, vuol dire che sono a pezzi, altrimenti non ci sono riuscita.
> Cmq volevo dire a tutti quelli che giudicano i "traditori", che non è una cosa che si fa a cuor leggero e se io mi trovo in questa sistuazione è perchè amo troppo il mio amico speciale. Auguro a tutti loro di non trovarsi mai in tali questioni. E come si dice dalle mie parti: mai dire mai, e nulla è per sempre! un bacio a tutti e grazie per le risposte.


Ciao Rosalbe,
Sei così umana.
Vedi noi umani siamo tendenzialmente perfetti, tendenzialmente leali, tendenzialmente fedeli...ecc..ecc...
Ma grazie per la tua testimonianza.
E sono contento per te.
Ok, chiudi, ma porterai dentro di te, il ricordo di aver vissuto una bellissima storia d'amore che non è finita in tragedia.
Ego te absolvo.
I sentimenti sono i sentimenti.
Ciao...noi siamo qui!


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Chiedimi ciò che vuoi. Ti risponderò.
> Oggi, dopo una settimana, vedrò il mio amore, e credo proprio che gli dirò che la nostra storia è giunta alla fine. Non riesco più a vivere in questo modo. Questa storia mi sta facendo vivere una vita che non è la mia e comportare come mai avrei augurato al mio peggior nemico. Credo che sono poche le persone leali come me, o almeno fino a 28 mesi fa ero così. Io raccontavo tutto a mio marito, anche la cosa più banale, e dover tacere su una parte della mia vita mi fa stare troppo male. Se non mi sentirete per un pò, vuol dire che sono a pezzi, altrimenti non ci sono riuscita.
> Cmq *volevo dire a tutti quelli che giudicano i "traditori",* che non è una cosa che si fa a cuor leggero e se io mi trovo in questa sistuazione è perchè amo troppo il mio amico speciale. Auguro a tutti loro di non trovarsi mai in tali questioni. E come si dice dalle mie parti: mai dire mai, e nulla è per sempre! un bacio a tutti e grazie per le risposte.


quindi, in primis, a te stessa?

perchè il motivo per cui ti colpiscono quei "giudizi" è che, sostanzialmente, li condividi


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Chiedimi ciò che vuoi. Ti risponderò.
> Oggi, dopo una settimana, vedrò il mio amore, e credo proprio che gli dirò che la nostra storia è giunta alla fine. Non riesco più a vivere in questo modo. Questa storia mi sta facendo vivere una vita che non è la mia e comportare come mai avrei augurato al mio peggior nemico. Credo che sono poche le persone leali come me, o almeno fino a 28 mesi fa ero così. Io raccontavo tutto a mio marito, anche la cosa più banale, e dover tacere su una parte della mia vita mi fa stare troppo male. Se non mi sentirete per un pò, vuol dire che sono a pezzi, altrimenti non ci sono riuscita.
> Cmq volevo dire a tutti quelli che giudicano i "traditori", che non è una cosa che si fa a cuor leggero e se io mi trovo in questa sistuazione è perchè amo troppo il mio amico speciale. Auguro a tutti loro di non trovarsi mai in tali questioni. E come si dice dalle mie parti: mai dire mai, e nulla è per sempre! un bacio a tutti e grazie per le risposte.


Ammetto di non aver letto tutto quello che è stato scritto.
Mi ritrovo molto in quello che hai scritto. Ho vissuto in parte quello che hai vissuto tu e so come ti senti. Con il senno di poi, se posso permettermi un suggerimento, pensa se quello che ti fa stare male è il tuo comportamento o il pensiero di quello che ti ha mosso a fare quello che hai fatto finora. La mia relazione è chiusa da più di un anno e ancora mi sa che il cammino per guardarmi dentro è lungo ma so che quello che mi faceva stare male non è la mia relazione....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi, in primis, a te stessa?
> 
> perchè il motivo per cui ti colpiscono quei "giudizi" è che, sostanzialmente, li condividi


a malincuore ma ti devo quotare


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> a malincuore ma ti devo quotare


 
se non si accettano certe consapevolezze non si cresce


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ammetto di non aver letto tutto quello che è stato scritto.
> Mi ritrovo molto in quello che hai scritto. Ho vissuto in parte quello che hai vissuto tu e so come ti senti. Con il senno di poi, se posso permettermi un suggerimento, pensa se quello che ti fa stare male è il tuo comportamento o il pensiero di quello che ti ha mosso a fare quello che hai fatto finora. La mia relazione è chiusa da più di un anno e ancora mi sa che il cammino per guardarmi dentro è lungo ma so che quello che mi faceva stare male non è la mia relazione....



Ma va? Ti ho sempre detto che sei una donna come dire..." Che sprigiona sensualità" no?
Non si sfugge alla maledizione del Conte.
E non fare la santarellina con me.
Bisogna passarci per certe cose per capirle.
Oppure ok, se tu fossi un'invornita ti saresti bevuta tutto quanto eh?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma va? Ti ho sempre detto che sei una donna come dire..." Che sprigiona sensualità" no?
> Non si sfugge alla maledizione del Conte.
> E non fare la santarellina con me.
> Bisogna passarci per certe cose per capirle.
> Oppure ok, se tu fossi un'invornita ti saresti bevuta tutto quanto eh?


Non avevo niente da bere. Ho avuto ciò che mi è stato detto avrei avuto e anche lei probabilmente. Io non ho mai fatto film sulla mia relazione ed è stata perfetta (se è un aggettivo che si può usare in questo caso) proprio per questo. Se avessi fantasticato (già detto milioni di volte) lui mi avrebbe tappato le ali prima ancora che avessi fatto il tentativo di aprirle. Il suo amante invece tenta di lasciarle uno spiraglio che invece è evidente non ci sia

Lui non dice ti amo semplicemente perchè non la ama. Sicuramente c'è un affetto profondo, un sentimento ma non è amore. Sarà un anno che ribadisco questo concetto eppure mi sembra che ai più non sia chiaro....boh...


----------



## rosalbe (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ammetto di non aver letto tutto quello che è stato scritto.
> Mi ritrovo molto in quello che hai scritto. Ho vissuto in parte quello che hai vissuto tu e so come ti senti. Con il senno di poi, se posso permettermi un suggerimento, pensa se quello che ti fa stare male è il tuo comportamento o il pensiero di quello che ti ha mosso a fare quello che hai fatto finora. La mia relazione è chiusa da più di un anno e ancora mi sa che il cammino per guardarmi dentro è lungo ma so che quello che mi faceva stare male non è la mia relazione....[/QUO
> 
> quindi, vorresti intendere, che dovrei tenermi la storia, perchè sto male per altro??? E  tu hai scoperto qual'era il male???


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ammetto di non aver letto tutto quello che è stato scritto.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2011)

> Non so se devi tenerti la storia.
> Se la tieni la devi tenere per quello che è: una parentesi, un'isola felice e non una storia con un futuro.
> Tu non dovresti stare male per l'altro. Lui è stato chiaro con te. ci tiene a voi ma non a discapito di sua moglie. Il tuo atteggiamento speranzoso probabilmente lo porta, sbagliando, a dirti qualcosa in più che non sente. Mente per tenerti con lui.
> Io stavo, sto (non lo so) male perchè mi sono resa conto di essere molto diversa da come pensavo di essere. *Perchè questa mia nuova consapevolezza si scontra con quello che mio marito ha sempre creduto io fossi.* Un passo alla volta, alternato da momenti di apatia totale, cerco di rinserirmi nel mio matrimonio sapendo che il grosso rischio è scoprire che in quel matrimonio non ci voglio più stare.


e far conoscere a tuo marito questa nuova parte di te è in contrasto con quello che senti di volere per il tuo futuro?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e far conoscere a tuo marito questa nuova parte di te è in contrasto con quello che senti di volere per il tuo futuro?


No assolutamente. Anzi. Faccio il possibile, cerco un dialogo che a volte non trovo. Siamo anche in un momento in cui entrambi siamo molto presi tra lavoro e figli e abbiamo poco tempo per poter parlare. Per questo mi accorgo che il tempo passa e non faccio grandi passi avanti.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No assolutamente. Anzi. Faccio il possibile, cerco un dialogo che a volte non trovo. *Siamo anche in un momento in cui entrambi siamo molto presi tra lavoro e figli e abbiamo poco tempo per poter parlare*. Per questo mi accorgo che il tempo passa e non faccio grandi passi avanti.


Balle...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Balle...


Ovviamente.
Mi diverto ad entrare qui e a raccontarle, tanto ci sei tu che mi sgami sempre


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente.
> Mi diverto ad entrare qui e a raccontarle, tanto ci sei tu che mi sgami sempre


Ma per il "semplice" motivo che non hai le palle per metterti nella giusta luce con tuo marito e preferisci chiaramente che ti veda per quello che non sei...


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma per il "semplice" motivo che non hai le palle per metterti nella giusta luce con tuo marito e preferisci chiaramente che ti veda per quello che non sei...


 ma cosa vuol dire giusta luce?
però sono convinta anch'io che il tempo per  chiarirsi  lo si debba comunque trovare se il rischio è lo sfacelo.
ne hanno diritto entrambi


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa vuol dire giusta luce?
> però sono convinta anch'io che il tempo per  chiarirsi  lo si debba comunque trovare se il rischio è lo sfacelo.
> ne hanno diritto entrambi


Il dimostrarsi per quello che si e'...

tutt'altro che mogliettina perfettina...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

se sapesse...boh magari se ne sbatte il casso lo stesso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avevo niente da bere. Ho avuto ciò che mi è stato detto avrei avuto e anche lei probabilmente. Io non ho mai fatto film sulla mia relazione ed è stata perfetta (se è un aggettivo che si può usare in questo caso) proprio per questo. Se avessi fantasticato (già detto milioni di volte) lui mi avrebbe tappato le ali prima ancora che avessi fatto il tentativo di aprirle. Il suo amante invece tenta di lasciarle uno spiraglio che invece è evidente non ci sia
> 
> Lui non dice ti amo semplicemente perchè non la ama. Sicuramente c'è un affetto profondo, un sentimento ma non è amore. Sarà un anno che ribadisco questo concetto eppure mi sembra che ai più non sia chiaro....boh...


C'è chi dice "ti amo" anche troppo spesso ma poi nei fatti non lo dimostra, c'è chi invece fa fatica a dirlo ma i fatti parlano da soli. C'è chi grida il suo amore, c'è chi lo vive in silenzio. C'è amore e amore, amori diversi ma non meno importanti.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> C'è chi dice "ti amo" anche troppo spesso ma poi nei fatti non lo dimostra, c'è chi invece fa fatica a dirlo ma i fatti parlano da soli. C'è chi grida il suo amore, c'è chi lo vive in silenzio. C'è amore e amore, amori diversi ma non meno importanti.


Infatti basarsi sul sentirselo dire o no e' fuorviante...


----------



## rosalbe (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> rosalbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non so se devi tenerti la storia.
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma per il "semplice" motivo che non hai le palle per metterti nella giusta luce con tuo marito e *preferisci chiaramente che ti veda per quello che non sei.*..


o forse preferisce non manifestarsi per qualcosa di diverso da ciò che lui conosce fino a che non è ragionevolmente convinta che questa diversità sia reale e quale sia


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> ma io non sono speranzosa, forse ho dato questa idea. Io non gli ho mai detto lasciamo i nostri consorti e andiamo insieme. Non vorrei mai rovinare famiglie già formate, anche se così sono già rovinate, secondo me. Figurati che, una volta, tra le tante di quelle in cui l'ho lasciato è stato perchè gli ho detto che pensavo a come poteva sentirsi sua moglie se avesse saputo una storia così, lei ha 51 anni e sta con lui da quando ne aveva 15. Ho detto pure che una donna non dovrebbe fare una vigliaccata del genere ad un'altra donna. Cmq lui non parla mai male di lei, dice che anche se non c'è l'amore di prima, il rispetto dopo tanti anni vale più dell'amore. Il mio problema è che sono l'eterna indecisa, e ripeto che se non lo amassi come lo amo, non ci avrei pensato a lasciarlo.


nella tua storia trovo grandi somiglianze con quella di elisa


----------



## Sole (14 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma lui che c'entra?
> 
> *Io parlavo di quello che vorrebbe/dovrebbe fare lei.*
> 
> ...


Anch'io lo credo.

Quando si arriva ad amare un altro uomo tanto intensamente, quando si è convinte che quest'uomo incarni tutto ciò di cui si ha bisogno, si dovrebbe avere il coraggio di guardare in faccia la realtà e capire che il proprio matrimonio è finito.

Non tanto per rispetto nei confronti del proprio marito (anche se un po' di rispetto non guasta eh...), quanto per se stessi, per dare una ventata di autenticità alla propria vita.

Certo che poi, me ne rendo conto, che un conto è la teoria, nella quale siamo tutti bravissimi, e un conto è la pratica, molto più difficile.


----------



## Mari' (14 Giugno 2011)

*O t*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti basarsi sul sentirselo dire o no e' fuorviante...




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo, Stermi' questo avatar e' vecchio oramai 



meglio questo poi :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (14 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nella tua storia trovo grandi somiglianze con quella di elisa


L'amante di Elisa le diceva continuamente che prima o poi avrebbero avuto una vita assieme e che avrebbe lasciato sua moglie.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo, Stermi' questo avatar e' vecchio oramai
> 
> 
> 
> meglio questo poi :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Vecchio un par de palle...

di peso lo porteranno via...ed a calci in culo...

e poi ricordando Montecatini, e' un bell'augurio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> rosalbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non so se devi tenerti la storia.
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> o forse preferisce non manifestarsi per qualcosa di diverso da ciò che lui conosce fino a che non è ragionevolmente convinta che questa diversità sia reale e quale sia


Campa cavallo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No assolutamente. Anzi. Faccio il possibile, cerco un dialogo che a volte non trovo. Siamo anche in un momento in cui entrambi siamo molto presi tra lavoro e figli e abbiamo poco tempo per poter parlare. Per questo mi accorgo che il tempo passa e non faccio grandi passi avanti.


Bello no?
Quando tu cerchi di parlare e di dire certe cose...e vedi che a lui non interessano e ti risponde parlando di tutt'altro eh?
In questo modo uno smette di parlare...no?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma per il "semplice" motivo che non hai le palle per metterti nella giusta luce con tuo marito e preferisci chiaramente che ti veda per quello che non sei...


hai capito come sempre tutto........:up::up::up::up::up:







Sto dicendo che sto facendo o cercando di fare l'esatto opposto.....Ma tu vai avanti per la tua strada come sempre........tanto lo sappiamo tutti che c'hai ragione:up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il dimostrarsi per quello che si e'...
> 
> tutt'altro che mogliettina perfettina...
> 
> ...


Mogliettina perfettina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ah Stermi stai veramente anni luce lontano dalla realtà che sto vivendo.....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> C'è chi dice "ti amo" anche troppo spesso ma poi nei fatti non lo dimostra, c'è chi invece fa fatica a dirlo ma i fatti parlano da soli. C'è chi grida il suo amore, c'è chi lo vive in silenzio. C'è amore e amore, amori diversi ma non meno importanti.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. Ma i presupposti questa volta mi sembrano diversi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> o forse preferisce non manifestarsi per qualcosa di diverso da ciò che lui conosce fino a che non è ragionevolmente convinta che questa diversità sia reale e quale sia


Ti adoro:up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bello no?
> Quando tu cerchi di parlare e di dire certe cose...e vedi che a lui non interessano e ti risponde parlando di tutt'altro eh?
> In questo modo uno smette di parlare...no?


In parte è così, in parte forse io non riesco a manifestare esattamente quello che ho dentro. La "colpa" è sicuramente da entrambe le parti.
Sto cercando di buttare giù un muro una mattonella alla volta ma se mi accorgessi che è proprio cemento armato dovrò farmi forza e prendere una decisione che al momento non sono pronta a prendere


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mogliettina perfettina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ah Stermi stai veramente anni luce lontano dalla realtà che sto vivendo.....


Ah pure?

manco la brava mogliettina fai?..:rotfl:

allora tuo marito sta gia' "attrezzato"...che dici?

o hai sposato San Martino?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti adoro:up:


Scusa Farfa', ho capito che adori Amo', pero' e' ben 1 anno che non "frequenti" in quel modo il tipo, quanto tempo te ce vole per appalesarti in tutto il tuo splendore a tuo marito?

Non ti ridurre in punto di morte che fa squallido assai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah pure?
> 
> manco la brava mogliettina fai?..:rotfl:
> 
> ...


No ho sposato un uomo che mi ama nonostante i miei numerosi difetti, nonostante non sia una perfetta casalinga, e adesso divertiti a commentare su come l'ho gratificato io......
L'attrezzato non l'ho capito.....e sinceramente manco mi interessa.
Ribadisco con una persona che sa rispondere solo con battute stupide e faccette sorridenti il dialogo è impossibile


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa Farfa', ho capito che adori Amo', pero' e' ben 1 anno che non "frequenti" in quel modo il tipo, quanto tempo te ce vole per appalesarti in tutto il tuo splendore a tuo marito?
> 
> Non ti ridurre in punto di morte che fa squallido assai...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai Stermì mi domandavo: ma tu nella vita hai mai commesso un errore, hai mai avuto un dubbio? Ci hai sempre messo un minuto a risolvere le tue questioni senza ferire gli altri?
Se ben ricordi sono entrata in questo forum a luglio in uno stato d'animo che non mi permetteva di fare nessun tipo di azione. Diciamo che l'anno si riduce a sei mesi, durante i quali scusa se non ti ho aggiornato con i piccoli cambiamenti che la mia vita ha avuto. Non butto all'aria una storia di 25 anni se non sono più che sicura che sia la scelta giusta per me e anche per lui......


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ho sposato un uomo che mi ama nonostante i miei numerosi difetti, nonostante non sia una perfetta casalinga, e adesso divertiti a commentare su come l'ho gratificato io......
> *L'attrezzato non l'ho capito.....e sinceramente manco mi interessa.*
> Ribadisco con una persona che sa rispondere solo con battute stupide e faccette sorridenti il dialogo è impossibile


Se tuo marito non ti cornifica a sua volta, saresti piu' contenta delle battute di estranei, damme retta...:mrgreen:

il problema del dialogo sifulo e' di chi ha 4 facce e che pure in un forum anonimo dice una cosa ma fa il contrario...

e si offende pure se qualcuno lo fa notare...

che spettacolo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se tuo marito non ti cornifica a sua volta, saresti piu' contenta delle battute di estranei, damme retta...:mrgreen:
> 
> il problema del dialogo sifulo e' di chi ha 4 facce e che pure in un forum anonimo dice una cosa ma fa il contrario...
> 
> ...


 
Io non mi offendo. IOo ti dico dove sbagli. Poi puoi credermi o no, la cosa poco mi riguarda.
Sul fatto che mio marito mi cornifichi, direi che non ho motivo per pensarlo. 
Fa le stesse cose che fa tua moglie: non esce la sera, quando lo fa lo facciamo insieme, il cellulare è sempre sul mobile della cucina, conosco il suo pin, quindi ho le stesse possibilità di essere cornuta che hai tu.  (questo secondo il tuo ridicolo modo di vedere le cose).


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai Stermì mi domandavo: ma tu nella vita hai mai commesso un errore, hai mai avuto un dubbio? Ci hai sempre messo un minuto a risolvere le tue questioni senza ferire gli altri?
> Se ben ricordi sono entrata in questo forum a luglio in uno stato d'animo che non mi permetteva di fare nessun tipo di azione. Diciamo che l'anno si riduce a sei mesi, durante i quali scusa se non ti ho aggiornato con i piccoli cambiamenti che la mia vita ha avuto. Non butto all'aria una storia di 25 anni se non sono più che sicura che sia la scelta giusta per me e anche per lui......


Certo che li ho commessi i miei errori, pero' per abitudine non sparo cazzate dando la colpa al mondo infame e che per colpa sua o de tizio o de caio, e bla bla bla....

anzi certi li ho commessi soppesando perfettamente il rischio che correvo e nun me lamento se poi non e' andata come sarebbe stato meglio che fosse andata.....

piccolo particolare, il correre rischi non ineriva la sfera dei sentimenti, quindi del giocare una partita avendone un'altra gia' in gioco...

quindi, ricapitolo....uno che non soppesa i rischi delle cazzate di un certo tipo che sta per combinare e poi se lamenta pure, per me non merita rispetto....

non e' un concetto ostico, Farfa' ce la puoi fare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non mi offendo. IOo ti dico dove sbagli. Poi puoi credermi o no, la cosa poco mi riguarda.
> Sul fatto che mio marito mi cornifichi, direi che non ho motivo per pensarlo.
> Fa le stesse cose che fa tua moglie: non esce la sera, quando lo fa lo facciamo insieme, il cellulare è sempre sul mobile della cucina, conosco il suo pin, quindi ho le stesse possibilità di essere cornuta che hai tu.  (questo secondo il tuo ridicolo modo di vedere le cose).


Sara' pure ridicolo pero' nun e' che potemo fa' gli investigatori anche quando non ci sono i motivi, anche perche' io parto dal presupposto della fiducia che ripongo in mia moglie e che reciprocamente, comportandomi correttamente non le do' adito a dubbi...

invece se fossi io a cornificare, come nel tuo caso, allora sarei piu' sospettoso....

comunque e' inutile girarci intorno, tu se vuoi avere un quadro piu' chiaro della situazione devi vomitare tutto a tuo marito, cosi' conoscendo tutti gli elementi, puo' prendere decisioni piu' consapevoli...e di tempo ce ne e' stato a sufficienza se  avessi voluto...

percio' Farfa' fino a che non lo farai, avrai soltanto un comportamento squallido e da vigliacchi...

e le giustificazioni farlocche che darai suoneranno false come na' banconota da 15 euro

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo che li ho commessi i miei errori, pero' per abitudine non sparo cazzate dando la colpa al mondo infame e che per colpa sua o de tizio o de caio, e bla bla bla....
> 
> anzi certi li ho commessi soppesando perfettamente il rischio che correvo e nun me lamento se poi non e' andata come sarebbe stato meglio che fosse andata.....
> 
> ...


Ma Stermì dimmi dove sto dando la colpa a qualcuno di quello che mi è accaduto. Dimmi dove e come mi sto lamentando. So benissimo che sono responsabile di tutto quello che è accaduto e proprio perchè so che la responsabilità di quello che accadrà al mio matrimonio è solo mia sto cercando di fare i passi giusti.

non è un concetto ostico, Stermì ce la puoi fare.....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sara' pure ridicolo pero' nun e' che potemo fa' gli investigatori anche quando non ci sono i motivi, anche perche' io parto dal presupposto della fiducia che ripongo in mia moglie e che reciprocamente, comportandomi correttamente non le do' adito a dubbi...
> 
> invece se fossi io a cornificare, come nel tuo caso, allora sarei piu' sospettoso....
> 
> ...


Non ho nessuna intenzione di confessare il mio tradimento a mio marito. Questa è l'unica granitica certezza che ho al momento....


----------



## Mari' (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho nessuna intenzione di confessare il mio tradimento a mio marito. Questa è l'unica granitica certezza che ho al momento....



:up: questo e' stato stabilito fin dall'inizio, condivido ... per il bene di TUTTI.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up: questo e' stato stabilito fin dall'inizio, condivido ... per il bene di TUTTI.


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho nessuna intenzione di confessare il mio tradimento a mio marito. Questa è l'unica granitica certezza che ho al momento....


Oh hai confessato...

percio' altro che non trovi il tempo per dirglielo...

e' perche' sai che potreste fare il botto...

e ci voleva tanto?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pero' confermo che non e' bello...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Oh hai confessato...
> 
> percio' altro che non trovi il tempo per dirglielo...
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che io non ho mai detto di volergli confessare il tradimento. Mai pensato mai voluto mai detto.
Allora forse veramente non hai capito nulla


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non ho mai detto di volergli confessare il tradimento. Mai pensato mai voluto mai detto.
> Allora forse veramente non hai capito nulla


Ah bella, io l'ho sempre capito che non vuoi dire un cazzo a tuo marito perche' oseno' scoppia la bomba ed anche perche' gia' le corna con un estraneo so' na' chiavica, farle poi con un tuo amico che mo' frequenta pure tuo marito e sta nella situazione in cui sta e tu per par condicio frequenti anche sua moglie, e' il massimo dello squallore...:mrgreen:

pero' gentilmente evita di pigliarci per il culo dicendo che non confessi le corna a tuo marito perche' non avete tempo per parlare......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

incredibile...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (14 Giugno 2011)

Farfy e Stermi 

vi voglio bene eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN-oilweAU0&feature=related


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah bella, io l'ho sempre capito che non vuoi dire un cazzo a tuo marito perche' oseno' scoppia la bomba ed anche perche' gia' le corna con un estraneo so' na' chiavica, farle poi con un tuo amico che mo' frequenta pure tuo marito e sta nella situazione in cui sta e tu per par condicio frequenti anche sua moglie, e' il massimo dello squallore...:mrgreen:
> 
> *pero' gentilmente evita di pigliarci per il culo dicendo che non confessi le corna a tuo marito perche' non avete tempo per parlare......*
> 
> ...


Ma non l'ho mai detto. Stermì sei fuori strada. Non so come spiegartelo.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non l'ho mai detto. Stermì sei fuori strada. Non so come spiegartelo.


????

scusa ma il muro che non sai come abbattere e' perche' nun ve mettete d'accordo sulle tendine in bagno?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Farfy e Stermi
> 
> vi voglio bene eh?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN-oilweAU0&feature=related


Sembriamo un muto che parla a un sordo......Io dico una cosa e lui ne risponde un'altra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ????
> 
> scusa ma il muro che non sai come abbattere e' perche' nun ve mettete d'accordo sulle tendine in bagno?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Magari..........alla fine le lascerei scegliere a lui

Stermì se hai voglia rileggiti quello che ho scritto, altrimenti va bene così. Non ce la faccio a rispiegare per la ventesima volta come mi sento e soprattutto il fatto che il mio tradimento non c'entra nulla. 
Sono solo cambiata dopo quello che è successo, cambiata in molte cose e tutto questo si riversa sul mio matrimonio e sul mio essere moglie.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembriamo un muto che parla a un sordo......Io dico una cosa e lui ne risponde un'altra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E te sei abituata a parla' coi sordi, neh?...

e che erigono muri difficili poi da abbattere...

che cattivoni...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari..........alla fine le lascerei scegliere a lui
> 
> Stermì se hai voglia rileggiti quello che ho scritto, altrimenti va bene così. Non ce la faccio a rispiegare per la ventesima volta come mi sento e soprattutto il fatto che il mio tradimento non c'entra nulla.
> Sono solo cambiata dopo quello che è successo, cambiata in molte cose e tutto questo si riversa sul mio matrimonio e sul mio essere moglie.


Farfa' il problema e' solo tuo se senti di dover rispiegare per la ventesima volta il tuo pensiero, perche' puoi benissimo risparmiarti la fatica in quanto e' super chiaro e limpido....dal tuo punto di vista naturalmente...

ora, dici che il tuo malessere stai cercando di comunicarlo a tuo marito ma non trovi il tempo per dirglielo...:mrgreen:...scusa...:mrgreen: e che questo muro di incomunicabilita' sta uccidendo il tuo matrimonio ma vorresti pero' che tuo marito fosse messo nelle condizioni di decidere anch'egli sulle vostre sorti....

appunto dico, mettigli tutte le carte in tavola ed allora si' che l'ignaro sara' messo nelle condizioni di potere effettivamente decidere e fino a quando non lo farai, e' solo un giocare sporco...

altro che il tuo tradimento, perpetrato in quella maniera poi, non c'entra un cazzo....troppo comodo, cara lei...:mrgreen:

cazzo eppure me pareva troooppo semplice il concetto, me sa che fai pure finta che nun te entri nella capoccia...

e ce credo...il rischiare di essere sfankulata dal maritino e di non poter coronare sogni di gloria perche' l'amante sta come sta, costringe a giocare sporco....

che skifus, Farfa'...lassatelo di'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Farfa' il problema e' solo tuo se senti di dover rispiegare per la ventesima volta il tuo pensiero, perche' puoi benissimo risparmiarti la fatica in quanto e' super chiaro e limpido....dal tuo punto di vista naturalmente...
> 
> ora, dici che il tuo malessere stai cercando di comunicarlo a tuo marito ma non trovi il tempo per dirglielo...:mrgreen:...scusa...:mrgreen: e che questo muro di incomunicabilita' sta uccidendo il tuo matrimonio ma vorresti pero' che tuo marito fosse messo nelle condizioni di decidere anch'egli sulle vostre sorti....
> 
> ...


Bravissimo. Non so come fai a leggermi così bene nel pensiero. 
Mi hai proprio scoperto....non ti facevo così intelligente e perspicace


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bravissimo. Non so come fai a leggermi così bene nel pensiero.
> Mi hai proprio scoperto....non ti facevo così intelligente e perspicace
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ridi, ridi....finche' puoi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ocio pero', ancora qualcuno, una volta messo a conoscenza, te facesse salta' la dentiera...e ce starebbe pure tutto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io il linguaggio dei segni, non lo capisco...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> lui 53 anni e tu 37
> uomo elegante, collega stimato e discreto, gentile e pieno di attenzioni
> 28 mesi (questo particolare esclude che sia Lothar :mrgreen
> fin dal primo momento ha messo le cose in chiaro
> ...


 
.


----------



## elena (14 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti leggo solo ora,e mi sento sul serio identico a lui,eta'compresa,mi ha colpito il particolare della gentilezza,anch'io vecchia,giovane,bella o brutta,ad una donna apro la porta..non perdere un'uomo simile.
> Poi confesso che  mantenere una relazione con 16 anni di differenza,soddisfando pure la moglie,non e'da tutti,anche questo e'un particolare che lo rende simpatico.
> In piu'ha messo le cose in chiaro,subito,io ho sempre fatto lo stesso..una moglie ho e non la cambio,i signori fanno cosi'.
> Lasciare stare i giudizi,che non saranno lusinghieri,tienilo stretto Elena...come lui e di conseguenza come me..non ne esistono tanti...
> fregatene dei commenti...vivi la storia....e basta.ciao,buona serata.



:sorpreso:senza parole



:rofl::rofl::rofl: Lothar che lavora troppo e legge di fretta

ma...Lothar... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (14 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma io non sono speranzosa, forse ho dato questa idea. Io non gli ho mai detto lasciamo i nostri consorti e andiamo insieme. Non vorrei mai rovinare famiglie già formate, anche se così sono già rovinate, secondo me. Figurati che, una volta, tra le tante di quelle in cui l'ho lasciato è stato perchè gli ho detto che pensavo a come poteva sentirsi sua moglie se avesse saputo una storia così, lei ha 51 anni e sta con lui da quando ne aveva 15. Ho detto pure che una donna non dovrebbe fare una vigliaccata del genere ad un'altra donna. Cmq lui non parla mai male di lei, dice che anche se non c'è l'amore di prima,* il rispetto dopo tanti anni vale più dell'amore*. Il mio problema è che sono l'eterna indecisa, e ripeto che se non lo amassi come lo amo, non ci avrei pensato a lasciarlo.
> ...


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono solo cambiata dopo quello che è successo, cambiata in molte cose e tutto questo si riversa sul mio matrimonio e sul mio essere moglie.


Posso dirti una cosa brutta? La frase che ho quotato non può essere vera in nessun modo e ora mi prenderò delle parole da tutti. 
L'idea che si possa cambiare è quanto di più bello per spiegare molte cose per la gente, spiega alcune cose fatte e quindi fa quadrare il cerchio, ma se ti viene detto che sei troppo vecchia per cambiare, che anzi, saresti probabilmente troppo vecchia per poter sopportare un altro uomo che non sia tuo marito vista la vostra convivenza lunga, scopriresti che il tuo cambiamento non è altro che qualcosa che dentro di te già c'era. Non so come dirtelo, forse ti sei fottuta del tutto sposandoti con tuo marito troppo presto, forse dovevi fare un certo rodaggio, non lo hai però fatto e come molte nella tua stessa condizione sei ceduta alla tentazione. 
La realtà è che il tuo errore è di lunghissima data e ti sei data dellle spiegazioni eccelse nel passato, che mal si addicono con quello che hai fatto.
Sarebbe brutto dirti che hai sbagliato a sposare tuo marito? Sarebbe brutto dirti che i tuoi figli sono un errore di valutazione tuo per come sei sul serio, vista la persona sbagliata? Lo sai che sapendo che oltre i 30 anni non si può cambiare ( e tra i 20 e i 30 i cambiamenti non sono sotanziali) si imparano molte cose? L'unico modo per cambiare e in peggio è subire un forte shock che modifica la nostra totale esistenza e non te lo auguro, solitamente si finisce con fobie assurde e strani atteggiamenti che non voglio spiegarti.
Ora sei disposta a dirti che sei poco fedele di tua natura? Che sei dobole e che lo sei sempre stata? Se lo farai sarà dura, ma ne uscirai.

Non si cambia mai alla tua età, ricordalo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembriamo un muto che parla a un sordo......Io dico una cosa e lui ne risponde un'altra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ma ti sei accorta adesso?
Guarda che il meccanismo è prevedibilissimo...
Ed è sempre il solito...
Lui non ha mai argomenti di spessore...
Si difende da certe realtà che appunto non può conoscere.
Stessa cosa fa con la politica, stessa cosa con la religione, stessa cosa con l'economia.
Stermì è come un uovo...o come na sfera...non sta mai in piedi...
Lui ragiona così: Io sono intelligente e sono fedele, gli stupidi si fanno l'amante, dunque il mio essere fedele è la prova incanfutabile della mia intelligenza.

Attenta che adesso scrive che sono un fallito...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa brutta? La frase che ho quotato non può essere vera in nessun modo e ora mi prenderò delle parole da tutti.
> L'idea che si possa cambiare è quanto di più bello per spiegare molte cose per la gente, spiega alcune cose fatte e quindi fa quadrare il cerchio, ma se ti viene detto che sei troppo vecchia per cambiare, che anzi, saresti probabilmente troppo vecchia per poter sopportare un altro uomo che non sia tuo marito vista la vostra convivenza lunga, scopriresti che il tuo cambiamento non è altro che qualcosa che dentro di te già c'era. Non so come dirtelo, forse ti sei fottuta del tutto sposandoti con tuo marito troppo presto, forse dovevi fare un certo rodaggio, non lo hai però fatto e come molte nella tua stessa condizione sei ceduta alla tentazione.
> La realtà è che il tuo errore è di lunghissima data e ti sei data dellle spiegazioni eccelse nel passato, che mal si addicono con quello che hai fatto.
> Sarebbe brutto dirti che hai sbagliato a sposare tuo marito? Sarebbe brutto dirti che i tuoi figli sono un errore di valutazione tuo per come sei sul serio, vista la persona sbagliata? Lo sai che sapendo che oltre i 30 anni non si può cambiare ( e tra i 20 e i 30 i cambiamenti non sono sotanziali) si imparano molte cose? L'unico modo per cambiare e in peggio è subire un forte shock che modifica la nostra totale esistenza e non te lo auguro, solitamente si finisce con fobie assurde e strani atteggiamenti che non voglio spiegarti.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...un maschietto trent'enne che non ha mai convissuto con una donna...che non ha figli con lei...AHAHAHAHAHA...fa il maestro di vita ad una come farfalla...AHAHAHAHAHAH...
Mi sa che non sono proprio un fallito ad avere avuto la grazia di saper ascoltare le donne...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...altro che muri....
Scemo...non capisci proprio na mazza di donne tu...
Farfalla sta arrivando ad un certo punto.
Ci passano in molte alla sua età ( e ovvio non dico la sua età), da lì alcune fioriscono come mai in vita loro...altre si invorniscono.
E' proprio lei come persona che ora ha certi bisogni di considerazione e riconoscimento...che un tempo non aveva....
Lei ha solo capito che lei non è solo quello che è stata.

La storia adulterina...ehehehehehe...è già nel suo passato e nel suo archivio...e ha solo scoperto di essere passata per una cosa...comunissima a tantissime donne...( Piaccia o non piaccia).

Farfalla: so che si vorrebbe anche "quello", ma sovente per "quello" il marito è l'ultima persona...

Il muro è che lui è troppo abituato a vederti e percepirti solo in un certo modo.

Farfalla i figli crescono eh?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> rosalbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io sono esterrefatto a leggere queste parole!!!
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> :sorpreso:senza parole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensa se canna cosi' anche gli sms ed e' convinto de mannalli alla mugliera...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...un maschietto trent'enne che non ha mai convissuto con una donna...che non ha figli con lei...AHAHAHAHAHA...fa il maestro di vita ad una come farfalla...AHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Mi sa che non sono proprio un fallito ad avere avuto la grazia di saper ascoltare le donne...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...altro che muri....
> Scemo...non capisci proprio na mazza di donne tu...
> Farfalla sta arrivando ad un certo punto.
> ...


Fallito non fare sempre l'avvocato delle cause perse, perche' io mi gioco i coglioni che se all'ex amico poi amante non gli fosse venuto il cancro, si sarebbe esibita come cozza in tutto il suo splendore continuando a scopa' in macchina per ogni secula seculorum...ed a breve sostituira'' il disco rotto con uno nuovo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (14 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa brutta? La frase che ho quotato non può essere vera in nessun modo e ora mi prenderò delle parole da tutti.
> L'idea che si possa cambiare è quanto di più bello per spiegare molte cose per la gente, spiega alcune cose fatte e quindi fa quadrare il cerchio, ma se ti viene detto che sei troppo vecchia per cambiare, che anzi, saresti probabilmente troppo vecchia per poter sopportare un altro uomo che non sia tuo marito vista la vostra convivenza lunga, scopriresti che il tuo cambiamento non è altro che qualcosa che dentro di te già c'era. Non so come dirtelo, forse ti sei fottuta del tutto sposandoti con tuo marito troppo presto, forse dovevi fare un certo rodaggio, non lo hai però fatto e come molte nella tua stessa condizione sei ceduta alla tentazione.
> La realtà è che il tuo errore è di lunghissima data e ti sei data dellle spiegazioni eccelse nel passato, che mal si addicono con quello che hai fatto.
> Sarebbe brutto dirti che hai sbagliato a sposare tuo marito? Sarebbe brutto dirti che i tuoi figli sono un errore di valutazione tuo per come sei sul serio, vista la persona sbagliata? Lo sai che sapendo che oltre i 30 anni non si può cambiare ( e tra i 20 e i 30 i cambiamenti non sono sotanziali) si imparano molte cose? L'unico modo per cambiare e in peggio è subire un forte shock che modifica la nostra totale esistenza e non te lo auguro, solitamente si finisce con fobie assurde e strani atteggiamenti che non voglio spiegarti.
> ...



Si cambia si cambia...... fidati


----------



## elena (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Attenta che adesso scrive che sono un fallito...:carneval:





Sterminator ha detto:


> Fallito non fare sempre l'avvocato delle cause perse, ...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


c.v.d. :mexican:


----------



## elena (14 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si cambia si cambia...... fidati


o forse semplicemente si scopre una parte di noi che non sapevamo


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> c.v.d. :mexican:


Ma perche' lo sa che lo e', oseno' nun romperebbe er cazzo a tutto il forum per testimoniare che non e' vero...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pensa se canna cosi' anche gli sms ed e' convinto de mannalli alla mugliera...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sto ancora ridendo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> c.v.d. :mexican:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:carneval:
Però dai è simpatico eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Fallito non fare sempre l'avvocato delle cause perse, perche' io mi gioco i coglioni che se all'ex amico poi amante non gli fosse venuto il cancro, si sarebbe esibita come cozza in tutto il suo splendore continuando a scopa' in macchina per ogni secula seculorum...ed a breve sostituira'' il disco rotto con uno nuovo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


I soliti meccanicismi da marxista.
Mica detto eh?
Poteva anche succedere che venivano pizzicati eh?
Poteva succedere che lei si innamorava e lui troncava.
Poteva succedere che lei si stufasse e troncasse.
poteva anche succedere che io, lei, e lui, e qualche altra mia amichetta si banchetasse in un privè eh?

Poteva anche succedere che lui si ammalasse e lei si dileguasse nel nulla.
Invece ha saputo fare ciò che andava fatto per il bene di tutti.

Lo so...Stermì...certe possibilità capitano sempre e solo agli altri...stanne certo...

Poteva anche succedere che Farfalla lasciasse suo marito e il suo amante...

L'unico fatto certo è che nessun essere vivente è immune dal cancro.


----------



## elena (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' lo sa che lo e', oseno' nun  romperebbe er cazzo a tutto il forum per testimoniare che non e' vero...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:carneval:
> Però dai è simpatico eh?


simpaticissimo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' lo sa che lo e', oseno' nun romperebbe er cazzo a tutto il forum per testimoniare che non e' vero...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si tratta di una credibilità e una immagine ( la mia) che tu non riesci a scalfire in nessun modo.
Perchè vedi...io posso mostrare a te e a tutto il forum come è fatta Farfalla: tu no.
Non è che a furia di ridere e urlare e offendere il forum si convince che io sia il compianto Chen Samurai eh?

Sei riuscito a dimostrarlo? No?

Io posso mostrare ( se voglio) a tutto il forum, che una come Farfalla, se le dico...usciamo a cena...lei risponde Conte dimmi quando sei libero e dove...
Con te...neanche un caffè ci prende...e puoi fare tutto quel che vuoi...
Scommettiamo?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si tratta di una credibilità e una immagine ( la mia) che tu non riesci a scalfire in nessun modo.
> Perchè vedi...io posso mostrare a te e a tutto il forum come è fatta Farfalla: tu no.
> Non è che a furia di ridere e urlare e offendere il forum si convince che io sia il compianto Chen Samurai eh?
> 
> ...


Possibile che in un posto cosi' limitato, ci siano due teste di cazzo identiche e che si siano conosciute al Dams.?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Naaaaaa...non credo alle coincidenze e tu in molte risposte hai ricalcato oltre che i suoi schemi anche le sue parole...e manco buona memoria hai..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma comunque tu pensa a farce diverti', fallito...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e Farfalla a malincuore te la lascio tutta mentre io mi flagellero' per lo sfregio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si cambia si cambia...... fidati



E comunque, non si cambiasse...
Ok Daniele, si è sempre state così e per qualche decennio non ce ne siamo accorte.

Quindi?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> simpaticissimo


Un po' ripetitivo eh?
Ti confesso che oggi mi aspettavo l'ennesimo 3d dialogico tra lui e Marì sul successo dei referendum...invece no...ma loro due mi sembrano così nel forum...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14njUwJUg1I&feature=related


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> o forse semplicemente si scopre una parte di noi che non sapevamo



Non ti avevo letto


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un po' ripetitivo eh?
> Ti confesso che oggi mi aspettavo l'ennesimo 3d dialogico tra lui e Marì sul successo dei referendum...invece no...ma loro due mi sembrano così nel forum...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14njUwJUg1I&feature=related


Tanto sappiamo benissimo che rosichi e te brusa er culo...:mrgreen:

pijate na' pomata...pe' via orale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un po' ripetitivo eh?
> Ti confesso che oggi mi aspettavo l'ennesimo 3d dialogico tra lui e Marì sul successo dei referendum...invece no...ma loro due mi sembrano così nel forum...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14njUwJUg1I&feature=related


dai...
ma quello è il muppet show 

bellissimo!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-_QLNkh-zI&feature=related


----------



## elena (14 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti avevo letto


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti leggo solo ora,e mi sento sul serio identico a lui,eta'compresa,mi ha colpito il particolare della gentilezza,anch'io vecchia,giovane,bella o brutta,ad una donna apro la porta..non perdere un'uomo simile.
> Poi confesso che mantenere una relazione con 16 anni di differenza,soddisfando pure la moglie,non e'da tutti,anche questo e'un particolare che lo rende simpatico.
> In piu'ha messo le cose in chiaro,subito,io ho sempre fatto lo stesso..una moglie ho e non la cambio,i signori fanno cosi'.
> Lasciare stare i giudizi,che non saranno lusinghieri,tienilo stretto Elena...come lui e di conseguenza come me..non ne esistono tanti...
> fregatene dei commenti...vivi la storia....e basta.ciao,buona serata.


:confuso:  :confuso:      :confuso: 
 ma che hai fumato?????????? 
:canna::canna::canna::canna:
  .....o bevuto?????
:bere::bere::bere:​


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Possibile che in un posto cosi' limitato, ci siano due teste di cazzo identiche e che si siano conosciute al Dams.?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...e questa sarebbe la prova che io e Chen Samurai siamo la stessa persona....??? AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
E poi sono sempre gli altri che se la raccontano eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ora mi spiego come tu "leggi" la società attuale e gli individui che la compongono...lo sfascio attuale...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Tu vivi così guardati Stermì...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx6TYcVJ6RI&feature=related

Tu non pensi che io sia un fallito...tu hai bisogno di vedermi così...altrimenti ti si scompagina il tuo sistema di valori...
Tranquillo buono, buono...arriva la pensione, stai lì sul tuo divano...pazienza l'era comunista arriverà fra qualche secolo...e speriamo che non facciano leggi contro la tua pensione...
Buono eh?....
Nessuno ti porta via la casetta....buono...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MK (14 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Chiedimi ciò che vuoi. Ti risponderò.
> Oggi, dopo una settimana, vedrò il mio amore, e credo proprio che gli dirò che la nostra storia è giunta alla fine. Non riesco più a vivere in questo modo. Questa storia mi sta facendo vivere una vita che non è la mia e comportare come mai avrei augurato al mio peggior nemico. Credo che sono poche le persone leali come me, o almeno fino a 28 mesi fa ero così. Io raccontavo tutto a mio marito, anche la cosa più banale, e dover tacere su una parte della mia vita mi fa stare troppo male. Se non mi sentirete per un pò, vuol dire che sono a pezzi, altrimenti non ci sono riuscita.
> Cmq volevo dire a tutti quelli che giudicano i "traditori", che non è una cosa che si fa a cuor leggero e se io mi trovo in questa sistuazione è *perchè amo troppo il mio amico speciale*. Auguro a tutti loro di non trovarsi mai in tali questioni. E come si dice dalle mie parti: mai dire mai, e nulla è per sempre! un bacio a tutti e grazie per le risposte.


Quindi con tuo marito tutto perfetto fino a quando non ti sei innamorata di lui? Ti ha fatto un incantesimo?


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si cambia si cambia...... fidati


Su questo ho la sicurezza certa che non si cambia data da studi incrontrovertibili. Mi spiace, ma il mio cambiamento ha destato non poche preoccupazioni, perchè è follia cambiare, è dannoso e questo provoca sovente  problemi che sono contrari al buon vivere nella società. Io non parlo per paroline, semplicemente prendo per vere degli studi alquanto consolidati e da li parto a ragionare.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E comunque, non si cambiasse...
> Ok Daniele, si è sempre state così e per qualche decennio non ce ne siamo accorte.
> 
> Quindi?


Questo dovrebbe far pensare assai di quanto una persona possa non essere come crede, cioè la percezione di sè stessi è stata sempre falsata...perchè dovrebbe ora diventare normale? E' come il non possedere quella innata capacità di percepire la posizione el proprio corpo. Secondo me bisogna lavorare sulla percezione di sè stessi e per anni e anni e dopo forse si sarebbe persone normali.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Su questo ho la sicurezza certa che non si cambia data da studi incrontrovertibili. Mi spiace, ma il mio cambiamento ha destato non poche preoccupazioni, perchè è follia cambiare, è dannoso e questo provoca sovente  problemi che sono contrari al buon vivere nella società. Io non parlo per paroline, semplicemente prendo per vere degli studi alquanto consolidati e da li parto a ragionare.


Ok...allora pena di morte per tutti i reati.
Tanto uno non cambia eh?
Non si può rieducare...
Daniele c'è chi cambia dal peggio in meglio eh?
Guarda me...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Non trovi che sono sempre migliorato?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...e questa sarebbe la prova che io e Chen Samurai siamo la stessa persona....??? AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> E poi sono sempre gli altri che se la raccontano eh?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Ora mi spiego come tu "leggi" la società attuale e gli individui che la compongono...lo sfascio attuale...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> ...



Ahahahahahah

Ed uno non fallito come dici d'esse, se inchiavica cosi' la vita e sputa sopra a cio' che non e' mai stato capace di ottenere??

il mondo al contrario...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

mo' te saluto Fally e se fossi veramente capace di ignorarmi come a chacchiere sbandieri, te risparmieresti sti siparietti...

io di te me ne fotto, sfighe'...manco un cazzo de pannolino eri bono a cambia'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mentre te scleri ogni vorta che vedi er nikke..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah
> 
> Ed uno non fallito come dici d'esse, se inchiavica cosi' la vita e sputa sopra a cio' che non e' mai stato capace di ottenere??
> 
> ...


Io?
Ho imparato a dosare le attenzioni a te no?
Che non mi capiti di diventare un dipendente affettivo tuo eh?
AHAHAHAHAAH
Ma scusa una cosa...
Cos'è che non sarei stato capace di ottenere?
L'amore si dona e si riceve:
Non si può estorcere.
E' da folli pretendere di venir amati come si vorrebbe essere amati.
Magari chi ti ama sul serio ti dimostra con i fatti che il suo modo concreto di amare supera ogni aspettativa che ti eri fatto nei tuoi idioti schemi mentali. Eh?
Non ho niente da ottenere io...
CHe mi manca?

Che dialogo ci può essere con chi ribadisce non la sua ragione, ma solo il suo dissenso battendo i pugni sulla tavola e insultando?
Uno si dice...lasciamolo lì è un poveretto.
Tu Stermì, e scusa se te lo faccio notare, non sai tanto ascoltare le altre persone. E finisci per apparire solo una ridicola macchietta.
Un ologramma.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io?
> Ho imparato a dosare le attenzioni a te no?
> Che non mi capiti di diventare un dipendente affettivo tuo eh?
> AHAHAHAHAAH
> ...


ihihihihihih

sei solo un povero fesso e sei costretto a circondarti solo di fessi/e...:rotfl:

e la merda in cui sguazzi e' tutta meritata...

bye bye...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (14 Giugno 2011)

*Intervallo*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrpBv3_rdP0


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrpBv3_rdP0


 :up:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti adoro:up:


buongustaia :carneval:


----------



## rosalbe (15 Giugno 2011)

Mi pare che si sia perso il senso di questa discussione.
Cmq ieri l'ho visto e gli ho parlato. Gli ho detto: la mia vita è con la mia famiglia e la tua con moglie e figlia. Non avremo mai una vita per noi due e io non ce la faccio più a vivere così. Anche perchè se venissimo scoperti  ci troverremmo a dover prendere delle decisioni dettate non dal nostro amore ma dal momento. meglio chiudere adesso quando ancoria la nostra storia ci lascerà un bel ricordo. Aveva un faccino....sto veramnete male, la sensazione è come se mi mancasse l'aria, spero di farcela, per la mia famiglia e per me.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah bella, *io l'ho sempre capito che non vuoi dire un cazzo a tuo marito *perche' oseno' scoppia la bomba ed anche perche' gia' le corna con un estraneo so' na' chiavica, farle poi con un tuo amico che mo' frequenta pure tuo marito e sta nella situazione in cui sta e tu per par condicio frequenti anche sua moglie, e' il massimo dello squallore...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' gentilmente evita di pigliarci per il culo dicendo che *non confessi le corna a tuo marito perche' non avete tempo per parlare*......
> 
> ...


non è che servisse tanto acume

l'ha detto da sempre che se il lavoro che sta facendo su sè stessa la portasse su una strada diversa da quella del marito 
prenderebbe quella strada senza dirle di quel tradimento

non ha detto il secondo grassettato
ma che non riesce a chiarire sè stessa perchè non riesce a parlare


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è che servisse tanto acume
> 
> l'ha detto da sempre che se il lavoro che sta facendo su sè stessa la portasse su una strada diversa da quella del marito
> prenderebbe quella strada senza dirle di quel tradimento
> ...


Posso assumerti come interprete tra me e Stermì?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :confuso: :confuso: :confuso:
> 
> ma che hai fumato??????????
> :canna::canna::canna::canna:
> ...


 
niente

è questo il grave


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Mi pare che si sia perso il senso di questa discussione.
> Cmq ieri l'ho visto e gli ho parlato. Gli ho detto: la mia vita è con la mia famiglia e la tua con moglie e figlia. Non avremo mai una vita per noi due e io non ce la faccio più a vivere così. Anche perchè se venissimo scoperti ci troverremmo a dover prendere delle decisioni dettate non dal nostro amore ma dal momento. meglio chiudere adesso quando ancoria la nostra storia ci lascerà un bel ricordo. Aveva un faccino....sto veramnete male, la sensazione è come se mi mancasse l'aria, spero di farcela, per la mia famiglia e per me.


Scusa se ho invaso il tuo tread non era mia intenzione.
Volevo portarti il mio esempio e cercare di darti una mano.
Sono contenta per te tu sia riuscita a dirgli quello che pensi. Adesso cerca di mantenere la tua decisione, cosa secondo me non facile. Posso solo augurarti di riuscire a tornare alla tua famiglia con serenità


----------



## Sterminator (15 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è che servisse tanto acume
> 
> l'ha detto da sempre che se il lavoro che sta facendo su sè stessa la portasse su una strada diversa da quella del marito
> prenderebbe quella strada senza dirle di quel tradimento
> ...


Veramente il mio "l'avevo capito" deriva dal fatto di averlo interpretato dai suoi scritti che solo recentissimamente sto leggendo, non avendola incocciata dal suo esordio...

ma comunque, ripeto per me so' tutte balle...perche' ha anche confessato di aver sbagliato ma che lo rifarebbe se ci fossero le stesse condizioni, percio' se perdurera' col marito l'incomunicabilita' glije scattera' di nuovo il riflesso di Pavlov...

per me poi, la vera chicca e' il modus operandi che lo differenzia da un tradimento "normale" e che lascia presagire che si puo' fare di tutto e di piu'...no limits..

perche' parliamoci chiaro, io potrei essere possibilista, anche se con fatica...forse...boh...vedremo...su una ricucitura per una sbandata "normale", ma proprio al limite, in un tradimento del genere ti cancello dalla faccia della terra...non esisterebbe proprio possibilita'...

tanto le dovevo...

con immutata stima...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (15 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Mi pare che si sia perso il senso di questa discussione.
> Cmq ieri l'ho visto e gli ho parlato. Gli ho detto: la mia vita è con la mia famiglia e la tua con moglie e figlia. Non avremo mai una vita per noi due e io non ce la faccio più a vivere così. Anche perchè se venissimo scoperti  ci troverremmo a dover prendere delle decisioni dettate non dal nostro amore ma dal momento. meglio chiudere adesso quando ancoria la nostra storia ci lascerà un bel ricordo. Aveva un faccino....sto veramnete male, la sensazione è come se mi mancasse l'aria, spero di farcela, per la mia famiglia e per me.


In bocca al lupo Rosa.


----------



## rosalbe (15 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo Rosa.


Speriamo che crepi. Ma si sta veramente male. Non augurerei nemmeno al mio peggior nemico, ciò che sto passando.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Mi pare che si sia perso il senso di questa discussione.
> Cmq ieri l'ho visto e gli ho parlato. Gli ho detto: la mia vita è con la mia famiglia e la tua con moglie e figlia. Non avremo mai una vita per noi due e io non ce la faccio più a vivere così. Anche perchè se venissimo scoperti ci troverremmo a dover prendere delle decisioni dettate non dal nostro amore ma dal momento. meglio chiudere adesso quando ancoria la nostra storia ci lascerà un bel ricordo. Aveva un faccino....sto veramnete male, la sensazione è come se mi mancasse l'aria, spero di farcela, per la mia famiglia e per me.


Ieri erroneamente l'ho postato da un'altra parte....

Mi calo molto in lui,eta',educazione,etc...siamo identici,poi bravo a mantenere comunque bene la moglie,non economico ovvio,e anche te.
Anche qui'similitudini enormi..anche se io ora ho solo parvenze di storia.
Immagino per lui sia dura...28 mesi sono tanti,troppi,per quello io sostengo sarebbe meglio troncare molto prima dopo e'difficile.
Se fossi in lui non ti mollerei facilmente.
D'altronde per quanto in gamba e valido,tra dieci anni fanno 63 lui,e 47 tu...troppo.
Mi sento tanto identico a lui......
Coraggio forse la scelta che fai alla lunga,premia......


----------



## Sterminator (15 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ieri erroneamente l'ho postato da un'altra parte....
> 
> Mi calo molto in lui,eta',educazione,etc...siamo identici,poi bravo a mantenere comunque bene la moglie,non economico ovvio,e anche te.
> Anche qui'similitudini enormi..anche se io ora ho solo parvenze di storia.
> ...


Giochino:   scopri le differenze...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



lothar57 ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *lothar57*
> _Ti leggo solo  ora,e mi sento sul serio identico a lui,eta'compresa,mi ha colpito il  particolare della gentilezza,anch'io vecchia,giovane,bella o brutta,ad  una donna apro la porta..non perdere un'uomo simile.
> Poi confesso che  mantenere una relazione con 16  anni di differenza,soddisfando pure la moglie,non e'da tutti,anche  questo e'un particolare che lo rende simpatico.
> In piu'ha messo le cose in chiaro,subito,io ho sempre fatto lo stesso..una moglie ho e non la cambio,i signori fanno cosi'.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

minchia pepe' come se cambia parere in sole ventiquattr'ore...

anche meno...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Giochino: scopri le differenze...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 mahhh Chiara non ti offendere...io ormai qua' non mi stupisco piu'di niente...

vi facevo piu'intelligenti;allora e'ovvio che ieri non potevo sapere ne avevo letto che lei volesse chiudere..cosi' mi e'sembrato indelicato,di fronte ad una scelta sofferta,scrivere ''che bello continuate cosi''...gia'lei e'disperata....quindi ho cambiato il finale...penso che l'aiuti....vi si e'accesa  la lampadina??????

ma io che sono uno sporco traditore,senza scrupoli,ho avuto una delicatezza che a voi non appartiene...infatti tu e Stermi non l'avete capito....


----------



## Sterminator (15 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhh Chiara non ti offendere...io ormai qua' non mi stupisco piu'di niente...
> 
> vi facevo piu'intelligenti;allora e'ovvio che ieri non potevo sapere ne avevo letto che lei volesse chiudere..cosi' mi e'sembrato indelicato,di fronte ad una scelta sofferta,scrivere ''che bello continuate cosi''...gia'lei e'disperata....quindi ho cambiato il finale...penso che l'aiuti....vi si e'accesa  la lampadina??????
> 
> ma io che sono uno sporco traditore,senza scrupoli,ho avuto una delicatezza che a voi non appartiene...infatti tu e Stermi non l'avete capito....


Sbagli pero'....

invece ho molto apprezzato il tuo tatto nel dirle che tra 10anni gli farebbe da badante...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sbagli pero'....
> 
> invece ho molto apprezzato il tuo tatto nel dirle che tra 10anni gli farebbe da badante...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cerchi il pelo nell'uovo come sempre esagerando...ma cosa credi che lei non pensi che un conto e'averlo come amante.altro come marito....
interessi.amicizie..abitudini,,,io suo coetaneo non mi vedrei a vivere vicino ad una donna tanto piu'giovane..

hai capito zuccone di un compagno????ahahhahaha mi verra'la nostalgia di Stermi....quando Quintina accettera'l'invito porto anche te d a Savini,,,,ok?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cerchi il pelo nell'uovo come sempre esagerando...ma cosa credi che lei non pensi che un conto e'averlo come amante.altro come marito....
> interessi.amicizie..abitudini,,,io suo coetaneo non mi vedrei a vivere vicino ad una donna tanto piu'giovane..
> 
> hai capito zuccone di un compagno????ahahhahaha mi verra'la nostalgia di Stermi....quando Quintina accettera'l'invito porto anche te d a Savini,,,,ok?



Ao' ma se due minuti fa' hai affermato che e' praticamente tuo fratello gemello e v'hanno separato alla nascita, mo' per come sei te lui e' diverso?

ma fare pace col cervello no?

Comunque Savini quale, in galleria al dom?...me gusta...:mrgreen:

Per te e' l'istess se poi me faccio fa' le buste?

....per il cane...graaaaande cane...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ao' ma se due minuti fa' hai affermato che e' praticamente tuo fratello gemello e v'hanno separato alla nascita, mo' per come sei te lui e' diverso?
> 
> ma fare pace col cervello no?
> 
> ...


certo savini e'li....ma e'vero che molti negozi sono chiusi li'sotto??
oppure Glock,,,si chiama cosi'???la rosticceria super cara...anche ristorante..

Parlo croata cosi capisci???daiiiiiiiii...... a parte che non sappiamo se lui vivrebbe con lei.....ma la mia e'una posizione personalissima


----------



## rosalbe (15 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ieri erroneamente l'ho postato da un'altra parte....
> 
> Mi calo molto in lui,eta',educazione,etc...siamo identici,poi bravo a mantenere comunque bene la moglie,non economico ovvio,e anche te.
> Anche qui'similitudini enormi..anche se io ora ho solo parvenze di storia.
> ...


Grazie per il tuo intervento, forse, avendo la stessa età, solo tu puoi capire come si sente lui.
LUI è proprio una persona speciale, figurati che porta il caffè a letto, alla moglie tutte le mattine...
Purtroppo anch'io penso che dovevamo chiudere prima, non essendoci i presupposti per avere una vita in due, ma è stato molto difficile, ci abbiamo tentato infinite volte, ma senza riuscirci mai. 
Anche a discapito di quello che potranno dire in molti, lui è una persona molto corretta e se io ho preso questa decisione, lui non mi disturberebbe mai, per farmi ricadere.
Io non ho mai pensato alla differenza d'età, considerando che il mio consorte ha 50. 
Speriamo che premi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente il mio "l'avevo capito" deriva dal fatto di averlo interpretato dai suoi scritti che solo recentissimamente sto leggendo, non avendola incocciata dal suo esordio...
> 
> ma comunque, ripeto per me so' tutte balle...perche' ha anche confessato di aver sbagliato ma che lo rifarebbe se ci fossero le stesse condizioni, percio' se perdurera' col marito l'incomunicabilita' glije scattera' di nuovo il riflesso di Pavlov...
> 
> ...


Tu parli troppo per teorie...
Quanti qua dentro magari dicevano se mi cornifica la cancello dalla faccia della terra, o lo cancello ecc...spacco qui e spacco là...
Ma poi quando si sono trovati difronte il problema...
Non hanno agito così?

Gli esseri umani non sono macchine.
Hanno un anima e un cuore.

Ok, tu si forse sei una macchina.
Ma appunto perchè ragioni non certo per sentimenti, ma per convenzioni etiche...


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma appunto perchè ragioni non certo per sentimenti, ma per convenzioni etiche...


Perchè, sentimento ed etica non possono andare d'accordo?


----------



## Eliade (15 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Anche a discapito di quello che potranno dire in molti, lui è una persona molto corretta e se io ho preso questa decisione, lui non mi disturberebbe mai, per farmi ricadere..


Vorrei chiederti una cosa e premetto che no sono assolutamente ironica.
Sulla base di quali concetti/valutazioni/pensieri/fatti affermi che lui è una persona corretta?


----------



## Sole (15 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> LUI è proprio una persona speciale, figurati che porta il caffè a letto, alla moglie tutte le mattine...


Scusa Rosalbe, non mi permetto di giudicare il tuo amante, ma colgo una tendenza da parte tua a farti un po' incantare da certe cose che lui fa (venirti a prendere nella pioggia o nel black out, portare il caffè alla moglie...).

Sicuramente sono bei gesti, che lo rendono un uomo molto attento a soddisfare le esigenze delle sue donne. Ma non sempre i gesti 'esteriori', né le parole o le lettere d'amore sono il segno di un sentimento vero e autentico. Io sarò troppo moderna, ma per valutare la sostanza di una persona di solito mi baso su altre variabili.

Pensa un po' la moglie, che si vede portare il caffè a letto ogni mattina, come si sentirebbe presa in giro sapendo che lo stesso premuroso marito la tradisce da molto tempo, vivendo la sua favola con un'altra...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa Rosalbe, non mi permetto di giudicare il tuo amante, ma colgo una tendenza da parte tua a farti un po' incantare da certe cose che lui fa (venirti a prendere nella pioggia o nel black out, portare il caffè alla moglie...).
> 
> Sicuramente sono bei gesti, che lo rendono un uomo molto attento a soddisfare le esigenze delle sue donne. Ma non sempre i gesti 'esteriori', né le parole o le lettere d'amore sono il segno di un sentimento vero e autentico. Io sarò troppo moderna, ma per valutare la sostanza di una persona di solito mi baso su altre variabili.
> 
> Pensa un po' la moglie, che si vede portare il caffè a letto ogni mattina, come si sentirebbe presa in giro sapendo che lo stesso premuroso marito la tradisce da molto tempo, vivendo la sua favola con un'altra...


Scusa Sole se ti rispondo io. Lui non vive nessuna favola con un'altra. Sono uomini così, a cui non basta la moglie o semplicemente cercano conferme al di fuori del matrimonio. Ma nonostante tutto la moglie resta l'unico punto fermo e non per lavare e stirare come pensa qualcuno.
Le altre sono un contorno, al quale tengono, al quale sono legate da un altro tipo di sentimento. 
Se hanno bisogno di un sostegno emotivo di un incoraggiamento di una spalla non è certo la nostra che cercano. 
Lo so che tanto non mi sono spiegata. Ma mi ritrovo così tanto nella storia di Rosalbe...


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2011)

Cioè sono uomini a metà??? Incapaci di vivere normalmente devono mettere il salsiccino in qualche posticino per sentirsi grandi? Ammazza, se a 50 anni sono così mi chiedo come fossero infantili a 20.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa Rosalbe, non mi permetto di giudicare il tuo amante, ma colgo una tendenza da parte tua a farti un po' incantare da certe cose che lui fa (venirti a prendere nella pioggia o nel black out, portare il caffè alla moglie...).
> 
> Sicuramente sono bei gesti, che lo rendono un uomo molto attento a soddisfare le esigenze delle sue donne. Ma non sempre i gesti 'esteriori', né le parole o le lettere d'amore sono il segno di un sentimento vero e autentico. Io sarò troppo moderna, ma per valutare la sostanza di una persona di solito mi baso su altre variabili.
> 
> Pensa un po' la moglie, che si vede portare il caffè a letto ogni mattina, come si sentirebbe presa in giro sapendo che lo stesso premuroso marito la tradisce da molto tempo, vivendo la sua favola con un'altra...



Io sono una persona affettuosa e premurosa di natura.
Certi gesti mi vengono spontanei.
Con chi amo.
Se non amo, continuo, mi sforzo, vado avanti, mi lambicco per ritrovare quei pensieri che mi venivano spontanei, prima... ma poi non vengono più.
I fiori in un giardino continuano a sbocciare solo se il terreno è fertile.

Il COnte dice che si lava il sederino con i sentimenti.Tu dici che non sono certi gesti esteriori che dicono qualcosa sui sentimenti.
Ma è dai sentimenti che nascono i gesti. E dopo un pò, non puoi fingere più. Dopo 28 mesi, certe cose non le fai se non ci sono sentimenti forti dietro.

IMHO, ovviamente


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma è dai sentimenti che nascono i gesti. E dopo un pò, non puoi fingere più. Dopo 28 mesi, certe cose non le fai se non ci sono sentimenti forti dietro.


Quanto è bello quando le donne pensano questo!!! Grandioso, pi noi uomini ci divertiamo come dei beati alle loro spalle. Nausicaa, l'uomo saggio sa cosa fare alla propria donna per renderla felice, ma credimi, se fosse per lui non agirebbe così, non ci sarebbe bisogno.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quanto è bello quando le donne pensano questo!!! Grandioso, pi noi uomini ci divertiamo come dei beati alle loro spalle. Nausicaa, l'uomo saggio sa cosa fare alla propria donna per renderla felice, ma credimi, se fosse per lui non agirebbe così, non ci sarebbe bisogno.


Daniele è da quando ti "conosco" che mi domando che razza di uomini conosci e sono fortunata di averne conosciuti pochi come li descrivi tu e di averli cancellati immediatamente dalla mia vita.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono una persona affettuosa e premurosa di natura.
> Certi gesti mi vengono spontanei.
> Con chi amo.
> Se non amo, continuo, mi sforzo, vado avanti, mi lambicco per ritrovare quei pensieri che mi venivano spontanei, prima... ma poi non vengono più.
> ...


Sono d'accordo l'importante è non dare termini inapropriati a certi sentimenti e soprattutto a non costruirci sopra castelli......


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè, sentimento ed etica non possono andare d'accordo?


NO.
E lo sai benissimo.
Lo vediamo qui.
Una persona innamorata persa fa pazzie contro ogni minimo principio etico.
Pensa a chi arriva ad uccidere per amore.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioè sono uomini a metà??? Incapaci di vivere normalmente devono mettere il salsiccino in qualche posticino per sentirsi grandi? Ammazza, se a 50 anni sono così mi chiedo come fossero infantili a 20.


No sono uomini troppi. No?
La moglie da sola non basta a loro.
Noto una punta di invidia...
Di sicuro sono uomini che non si fanno cambiare la vita da una storia di corna.
Pensaci.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quanto è bello quando le donne pensano questo!!! Grandioso, pi noi uomini ci divertiamo come dei beati alle loro spalle. Nausicaa, l'uomo saggio sa cosa fare alla propria donna per renderla felice, ma credimi, se fosse per lui non agirebbe così, non ci sarebbe bisogno.


Non ne sono persuaso.
E te lo dice uno che era convintissimo che comportandosi in un certo modo avrebbe fatto felice una persona. Per poi scontrarsi con i fatti che dicevano: Conte, anche se a te sembra assurdo, così la farai infelice.
Per noi uomini, pensa per te.
Perchè non ho mai preso per il culo nessuna donna.

Guarda anche qua: scrivo forse nel forum alle spalle di mia moglie?
Tu puoi venire qui e chiederglielo...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono una persona affettuosa e premurosa di natura.
> Certi gesti mi vengono spontanei.
> Con chi amo.
> Se non amo, continuo, mi sforzo, vado avanti, mi lambicco per ritrovare quei pensieri che mi venivano spontanei, prima... ma poi non vengono più.
> ...


Ma scusa...
Tu fai una cosa per me.
Io ti dico...ehi pazza...ma cosa fai...chi te lo fa fare...dai no...non occorre...
Ti vedo mortificata.
Ti chiedo: Perchè stai facendo questo?
E tu: perchè ti voglio bene no?
Io, ah ho capito.
Voglio dire che io sono una persona che guarda molto a cosa riceve in termini concreti, in dimostrazioni concrete di affetto, e non sente molto i sentimenti.

Sarà perchè sono musicista no?
Vediamo io posso descrivere una musica con parole eccelse, ma questa descrizione non sarà mai pari alla materializzazione di questi suoni nell'aere aperto. Ci sono per esempio in certi pezzi delle indicazioni agocigo/espressive molto particolari...come con espressione di intimo sentimento...

Nell'autunno del 1912 Alban Berg scriveva alla moglie: «Ho suonato di nuovo la Nona di Mahler. Il primo movimento è la cosa più Splendida che Mahler abbia scritto. È l'espressione di un amore inaudito per questa terra, del desiderio [Sehnsucht] di vivere in pace con la natura e di poterla godere fino in fondo, in tutta la sua profondità, prima che giunga la morte. Perché essa arriva senza scampo. L'intero movimento è permeato dal presentimento della morte. Si presenta in continuazione. Ogni sogno terreno culmina in questo (da qui la sempre nuova agitazione che cresce impetuosa dopo i passi più delicati), al massimo grado naturalmente in quel passo incredibile in cui il presentimento della morte diviene certezza, in cui la morte stessa si annuncia "con forza inaudita" proprio nel mezzo della più profonda e più dolorosa gioia di vivere. E poi il lugubre assolo di violino e viola e quei suoni soldateschi: la morte in corazza! Contro tutto ciò non c'è più resistenza! Ciò che ancora sopraggiunge mi sembra come rassegnazione. Sempre con il pensiero all'aldilà, che si manifesta proprio in quel passo "misterioso" simile all'aria rarefatta - ancor più in alto delle montagne - sì, come nello spazio che si fa più rarefatto (Etere). E di nuovo, per l'ultima volta, Mahler si rivolge verso la terra - non più alle lotte e alle azioni, di cui si sbarazza (come già nel Lied von der Erde, con i mordenti passaggi cromatici discendenti), bensì soltanto ormai completamente alla natura. Come e quanto a lungo vuole godere ancora delle bellezze della terra! Lontano da ogni fastidio, egli vuole mettere casa [Heimat] nell'aria libera e pura dello Semmerin, per respirare a pieni polmoni questa aria, la più pura di questa terra, con respiri sempre più profondi, perché questo cuore, il più splendido che mai abbia pulsato tra gli uomini, possa espandersi sempre di più, prima di dover cessare di battere».

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgNBF8M3nyI&feature=related


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniele è da quando ti "conosco" che mi domando che razza di uomini conosci e sono fortunata di averne conosciuti pochi come li descrivi tu e di averli cancellati immediatamente dalla mia vita.


Il tuo amico era una di quelle persone che dici di non aver mai conosciuto, decisamente una persona abbastanza falsa che forse non sa neppure di dove sia di casa l'amore, forse l'amicizia, ma che sfiga essere sposati con una amica, no?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quanto è bello quando le donne pensano questo!!! Grandioso, pi noi uomini ci divertiamo come dei beati alle loro spalle. Nausicaa, l'uomo saggio sa cosa fare alla propria donna per renderla felice, ma credimi, se fosse per lui non agirebbe così, non ci sarebbe bisogno.



Lo puoi fare per una settimana, un mese, due mesi, tre... poi se non ti viene spontaneo molli.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tuo amico era una di quelle persone che dici di non aver mai conosciuto, decisamente una persona abbastanza falsa che forse non sa neppure di dove sia di casa l'amore, forse l'amicizia, ma che sfiga essere sposati con una amica, no?


Grazie Daniele se non ci fossi tu a farmi fare una sana risata non so come farei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie Daniele se non ci fossi tu a farmi fare una sana risata non so come farei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma per te ama sua moglie un uomo che le fa del male? Il fatto che lei non lo sappia non vuol dire che lui non lo faccia, come il ladro che ruba poco a poco, non è che ha rubato solo quando scoperto. Semplicemente si vede che si sarà abituato al suo status, stop. Pochi uomini vorrebbero perdere il loro status per una cosa così naturale come il mettere il fagiolino in umido.


----------



## Sole (15 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Sole se ti rispondo io. Lui non vive nessuna favola con un'altra.


Lo so. Ho ripreso un'espressione di Rosalbe che mi aveva colpito e l'ho riproposta in modo ironico.


----------



## rosalbe (15 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vorrei chiederti una cosa e premetto che no sono assolutamente ironica.
> Sulla base di quali concetti/valutazioni/pensieri/fatti affermi che lui è una persona corretta?


Perchè lo conoscevo prima della nostra storia e lo conosco sul lavoro e a parte la storia con me, che sappiamo essere una cosa sbagliata, lo stimano  e lo rispettano tutti. Per farti un esempio di com'è fatto, chiunque dei colleghi, che ha bisogno chiede sempre il suo aiuto, perchè sanno che è sempre disponibile con tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo so. Ho ripreso un'espressione di Rosalbe che mi aveva colpito e l'ho riproposta in modo ironico.


Scusa


----------



## Sole (15 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu dici che non sono certi gesti esteriori che dicono qualcosa sui sentimenti.
> Ma è dai sentimenti che nascono i gesti. E dopo un pò, non puoi fingere più. Dopo 28 mesi, certe cose non le fai se non ci sono sentimenti forti dietro.


Non dico che chi compie certi gesti non provi sentimenti. Dico che valutare una persona da come si presta per gli altri è riduttivo.

Faccio un esempio che non riguarda l'amante di Rosalbe, ma rende ciò che voglio dire.
Ho un'amica che si presta molto per gli altri ed è sempre molto gentile con tutti. Ma io, che la conosco bene, so per certo che, accanto ai buoni sentimenti che senz'altro prova, la sua gentilezza appaga in realtà un suo bisogno. Il bisogno di essere considerata importante e speciale, di essere ringraziata, di avere un posto nel cuore e nei pensieri di certe persone.

Non voglio dire che tutte le persone gentili siano così, ma la gentilezza, oltre che dai sentimenti, può nascere anche da bisogni egoistici, magari nemmeno del tutto consapevoli.


----------



## Eliade (15 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Perchè lo conoscevo prima della nostra storia e lo conosco sul lavoro e a parte la storia con me, che sappiamo essere una cosa sbagliata, lo stimano  e lo rispettano tutti. *Per farti un esempio di com'è fatto, chiunque dei colleghi, che ha bisogno chiede sempre il suo aiuto, perchè sanno che è sempre disponibile con tutti*.


Perché nella valutazione non tieni conto del tradimento verso la moglie?
Sai che è una cosa sbagliata..e basta? Non pesa nell'opinione che hai di lui perché per te queste cose non contano o solo perché è con te che sta tradendo (e quindi il torto non lo sta facendo a te)?

Più ti leggo e più credo che tu stia idealizzando questo uomo, che tu ami più l'idea che hai di lui...anche perché, perdonami, ma il grassetto non fa di lui una persona stimabile. Quello che hai scritto potrebbe essere il contrario, magari chiedono a lui perché sanno che vanno a colpo sicuro, non perché lo stimano...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma per te ama sua moglie un uomo che le fa del male? Il fatto che lei non lo sappia non vuol dire che lui non lo faccia, come il ladro che ruba poco a poco, non è che ha rubato solo quando scoperto. Semplicemente si vede che si sarà abituato al suo status, stop. Pochi uomini vorrebbero perdere il loro status per una cosa così naturale come il mettere il fagiolino in umido.


Forse non la ama per me o per te.  Puoi non capirlo, non condividerlo ma resta il fatto che io ho vissuto questa storia e io so che non mi sono sbagliata su di lui. Le prove le ho avuto adesso che la nostra storia è finita. Non voglio convincerti, non mi interessa, sono solo felice di avere la controprova che il film che avevo nella testa era la realtà.  A me basta questo.


----------



## Sole (15 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa


Figurati. Sono io che uso poco le faccine e spesso do per scontato che chi legge sia nella mia testa e interpreti il tono dei miei messaggi


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non dico che chi compie certi gesti non provi sentimenti. Dico che valutare una persona da come si presta per gli altri è riduttivo.
> 
> Faccio un esempio che non riguarda l'amante di Rosalbe, ma rende ciò che voglio dire.
> Ho un'amica che si presta molto per gli altri ed è sempre molto gentile con tutti. Ma io, che la conosco bene, so per certo che, accanto ai buoni sentimenti che senz'altro prova, la sua gentilezza appaga in realtà un suo bisogno. Il bisogno di essere considerata importante e speciale, di essere ringraziata, di avere un posto nel cuore e nei pensieri di certe persone.
> ...


Anch'io conosco una persona così.
Quello che a volte lei non capisce è che...non sempre gli altri sono lì che aspettano il suo aiuto, e magari vivono il suo darsi da fare, come un intromettersi. Mi dispiace poi quando dice...Ecco, neanche grazie mi hanno detto. Il problema di queste persone è che sono come dire prede ambite dei profittatori. 
Poi come si incazza con me...quando sentenzia: Tu conte, non fai mai niente per niente.
Ho sempre avuto tanta paura di dare le perle ai porci io.

Poi anche mia madre è un po' così.
Incredibile come mia madre strumentalizza le disgrazie altrui, per fari bella agli occhi delle persone.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioè sono uomini a metà??? Incapaci di vivere normalmente devono mettere il salsiccino in qualche posticino per sentirsi grandi? Ammazza, se a 50 anni sono così *mi chiedo come fossero infantili a 20*.


In effetti...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse non la ama per me o per te.  Puoi non capirlo, non condividerlo ma resta il fatto che io ho vissuto questa storia e io so che non mi sono sbagliata su di lui. Le prove le ho avuto adesso che la nostra storia è finita. Non voglio convincerti, non mi interessa, sono solo felice di avere la controprova che il film che avevo nella testa era la realtà.  A me basta questo.


Tenta.
Inutile farsi paranoie.
Sarò brutale: C'era Daniele assieme a voi che vi guardava? No.
La tua storia è una cosa tra te e lui. In quell'auto c'eri tu e lui.

Al massimo possiamo aggiungere che magari a vostra insaputa di nascosto c'erano quelli come Stermì: prima si fanno le seghe spiandoti, poi vanno a casa e dicono...ma che schifo, che indecenza, ho purtroppo visto una che scopava in auto con uno...che sfascio, che immoralità, che società di merda, che mondo schifoso, se ci fosse chi dico io al governo avremo una buon costume più efficente della gestapo XD.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> *E lo sai benissimo.*
> Lo vediamo qui.
> Una persona innamorata persa fa pazzie contro ogni minimo principio etico.
> Pensa a chi arriva ad uccidere per amore.


No Conte. Io non lo so. Posso vederlo, leggerlo, ma non condividerlo.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Perchè lo conoscevo prima della nostra storia e lo conosco sul lavoro e a parte la storia con me, che sappiamo essere una cosa sbagliata, lo stimano e lo rispettano tutti. Per farti un esempio di com'è fatto, chiunque dei colleghi, che ha bisogno chiede sempre il suo aiuto, perchè sanno che è sempre disponibile con tutti.


La facciata pubblica può essere ben diversa da quella privata.


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse non la ama per me o per te.  Puoi non capirlo, non condividerlo ma resta il fatto che io ho vissuto questa storia e io so che non mi sono sbagliata su di lui. Le prove le ho avuto adesso che la nostra storia è finita. Non voglio convincerti, non mi interessa, sono solo felice di avere la controprova che il film che avevo nella testa era la realtà.  A me basta questo.


se a te piacciono le femminucce, nessun problema! Un uomo che tradisce rimane un vile e un vigliacco, l'ultima persona a cui affidare la propria vita se può vedere un suo vantaggio nel fotterti. Per me ogni traditore è una persona a cui non si deve dare fiducia, un conto è il tradimento di una sola volta, schifoso e alquanto stupido, un conto un tradimento reiterato che per me è quanto di più brutto possa fare una persona...appena prima di rivoltarsi nel letame.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tenta.
> Inutile farsi paranoie.
> Sarò brutale: C'era Daniele assieme a voi che vi guardava? No.
> La tua storia è una cosa tra te e lui. In quell'auto c'eri tu e lui.
> ...


Cazzone fallito, sarebbe un comportamento piu' probabile ad una deficiente come tua moglie invece, visto che non scopa dalla caduta dell'impero romano...

che famigghia emmerd'..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rosalbe (15 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché nella valutazione non tieni conto del tradimento verso la moglie?
> Sai che è una cosa sbagliata..e basta? Non pesa nell'opinione che hai di lui perché per te queste cose non contano o solo perché è con te che sta tradendo (e quindi il torto non lo sta facendo a te)?
> 
> Più ti leggo e più credo che tu stia idealizzando questo uomo, che tu ami più l'idea che hai di lui...anche perché, perdonami, ma il grassetto non fa di lui una persona stimabile. Quello che hai scritto potrebbe essere il contrario, magari chiedono a lui perché sanno che vanno a colpo sicuro, non perché lo stimano...


Forse è vero che un pò lo idealizzo. Le colleghe, che ovviamento non sanno nulla di noi, mi dicono che io lo metto su un piedistallo. Spero di poter andare oltre, perchè per ora non vedo nessun spiraglio.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cazzone fallito, sarebbe un comportamento piu' probabile ad una deficiente come tua moglie invece, visto che non scopa dalla caduta dell'impero romano...
> 
> che famigghia emmerd'..
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...Si dimena come cento bisce...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Lothar senti come spara...AHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Forse è vero che un pò lo idealizzo. Le colleghe, che ovviamento non sanno nulla di noi, mi dicono che io lo metto su un piedistallo. Spero di poter andare oltre, perchè per ora non vedo nessun spiraglio.


Tu hai conosciuto solo il meglio di lui eh?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie per il tuo intervento, forse, avendo la stessa età, solo tu puoi capire come si sente lui.
> LUI è proprio una persona speciale, figurati che porta il caffè a letto, alla moglie tutte le mattine...
> Purtroppo anch'io penso che dovevamo chiudere prima, non essendoci i presupposti per avere una vita in due, ma è stato molto difficile, ci abbiamo tentato infinite volte, ma senza riuscirci mai.
> Anche a discapito di quello che potranno dire in molti, lui è una persona molto corretta e se io ho preso questa decisione, lui non mi disturberebbe mai, per farmi ricadere.
> ...


 
Cavolo se lo capisco...anch'io ho un enorme rispetto per mia moglie,se ha bisogno corro,la notte,anche questa appena passata,mica ho dormito...eppure....
Eppure come lui ho un'altro pensiero,stamattina gia'scambio di sms con una  che non so'neanche chi sia,o quasi....
Io non voglio auto lodarmi,ma lui e'come me,io per primo metto la famiglia,poi il resto.
Scusa il raffronto sull'eta'..non potevo sapere,chissa'perche'penso sempre che marito e moglie,come nel mio caso,ci sia un'piccolissima differenza d'eta.

Certo che premia...


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cavolo se lo capisco...*anch'io ho un enorme rispetto per mia moglie*,se ha bisogno corro,la notte,anche questa appena passata,mica ho dormito...eppure....
> Eppure come lui ho un'altro pensiero,stamattina gia'scambio di sms con una che non so'neanche chi sia,o quasi....
> Io non voglio auto lodarmi,ma lui e'come me,io per primo metto la famiglia,poi il resto.
> Scusa il raffronto sull'eta'..non potevo sapere,chissa'perche'penso sempre che marito e moglie,come nel mio caso,ci sia un'piccolissima differenza d'eta.
> ...


Mah.....vedo che ne sei proprio convinto....forse non hai chiaro il significato della parola rispetto 

In effetti assomigli molto all'amante di rosalbe....pure lui rispetta cosi tanto la moglie da tradirla ininterrottaemte da 2 anni....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah.....vedo che ne sei proprio convinto....forse non hai chiaro il significato della parola rispetto
> 
> In effetti assomigli molto all'amante di rosalbe....pure lui rispetta cosi tanto la moglie da tradirla ininterrottaemte da 2 anni....


Lo so'NIko spiace che proprio tu mi legga,sono sincero.
Ma e'la verita'...e'una questione soggettiva,io riesco,come sto'facendo in questo preciso momento,a lavorare..in primis,a prenotare la vacanza che non vedo l'ora di fare con mia moglie,da soli,e........ho gia'scambiato diversi sms con la tipa''nuova'',''conoscenza''di ieri..
sbagliato certo..ma molto affascinante


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa Rosalbe, non mi permetto di giudicare il tuo amante, ma colgo una tendenza da parte tua a farti un po' incantare da certe cose che lui fa (venirti a prendere nella pioggia o nel black out, portare il caffè alla moglie...).
> 
> Sicuramente sono bei gesti, che lo rendono un uomo molto attento a soddisfare le esigenze delle sue donne. Ma non sempre i gesti 'esteriori', né le parole o le lettere d'amore sono il segno di un sentimento vero e autentico. Io sarò troppo moderna, ma per valutare la sostanza di una persona di solito mi baso su altre variabili.
> 
> *Pensa un po' la moglie, che si vede portare il caffè a letto ogni mattina, come si sentirebbe presa in giro sapendo che lo stesso premuroso marito la tradisce da molto tempo, vivendo la sua favola con un'altra*...


un uomo imperdibile per una moglie


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Sole se ti rispondo io. Lui non vive nessuna favola con un'altra. Sono uomini così, a cui non basta la moglie o semplicemente cercano conferme al di fuori del matrimonio. Ma nonostante tutto la moglie resta l'unico punto fermo e non per lavare e stirare come pensa qualcuno.
> Le altre sono un contorno, al quale tengono, al quale sono legate da un altro tipo di sentimento.
> Se hanno bisogno di un sostegno emotivo di un incoraggiamento di una spalla non è certo la nostra che cercano.
> Lo so che tanto non mi sono spiegata. Ma mi ritrovo così tanto nella storia di Rosalbe...


un uomo imperdibile pure per un'amante che ci costruisce castelli 
tipo rosalbe


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono una persona affettuosa e premurosa di natura.
> Certi gesti mi vengono spontanei.
> Con chi amo.
> Se non amo, continuo, mi sforzo, vado avanti, mi lambicco per ritrovare quei pensieri che mi venivano spontanei, prima... ma poi non vengono più.
> ...


non concordo affatto
ne leggiamo spesso di uomini i cui gesti sono funzionali al mantenimento di uno status che gli aggrada


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Sole se ti rispondo io. Lui non vive nessuna favola con un'altra. Sono uomini così, a cui non basta la moglie o semplicemente cercano conferme al di fuori del matrimonio. Ma nonostante tutto la moglie resta l'unico punto fermo e non per lavare e stirare come pensa qualcuno.
> Le altre sono un contorno, al quale tengono, al quale sono legate da un altro tipo di sentimento.
> Se hanno bisogno di un sostegno emotivo di un incoraggiamento di una spalla non è certo la nostra che cercano.
> Lo so che tanto non mi sono spiegata. Ma mi ritrovo così tanto nella storia di Rosalbe...


 
Ehm ehm brava Farfalla...piu'o meno e'quello che succede ora a me...e che ho sempre sostenuto....


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Sole se ti rispondo io. Lui non vive nessuna favola con un'altra. Sono uomini così, a cui non basta la moglie o semplicemente cercano conferme al di fuori del matrimonio. Ma nonostante tutto la moglie resta l'unico punto fermo e non per lavare e stirare come pensa qualcuno.
> Le altre sono un contorno, al quale tengono, al quale sono legate da un altro tipo di sentimento.
> Se hanno bisogno di un sostegno emotivo di un incoraggiamento di una spalla non è certo la nostra che cercano.
> Lo so che tanto non mi sono spiegata. Ma *mi ritrovo così tanto nella storia di Rosalbe*...


ci sono dettagli non da poco che fanno una grande differenza

rosalbe se ne sente innamorata


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non concordo affatto
> ne leggiamo spesso di uomini i cui gesti sono funzionali al mantenimento di uno status che gli aggrada



Non si può mentire oltre un certo punto, oltre un certo limite di tempo.
Se tratti coi guanti una donna, se le dimostri costantemente il tuo affetto, non può non esserci un sentimento dietro. Non sto parlando necessariamente del grande Amore.
Ma di un affetto sincero sì.
Per quanto discutibile, essendo adulterino. Ingiusto, irrispettoso, tutto quello che vuoi, ma lui secondo me Rosalbe la apprezza e le vuole bene davvero.
Quando non serve sbatterti così, perchè tanto, l'amante già l'hai conquistata, e continui a dimostrarti affettuoso, premuroso, attento, disponibile... secondo me è perchè lo sei.

Amanti che corteggiano per un pò, e poi si godono i frutti del loro investimento iniziale... è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sono dettagli non da poco che fanno una grande differenza
> 
> rosalbe se ne sente innamorata



E però, intanto, sembra sia riuscita a chiudere....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sono dettagli non da poco che fanno una grande differenza
> 
> rosalbe se ne sente innamorata


Si è vero. Infatti ho detto che l"errore" sia proprio questo.
Ma in lui rivedo per molte cose il mio amante e mi sento di comprenderla.
Forse l'ha idealizzato troppo o forse conosce benissimo i suoi difetti (come del resto li conosco io) ma non li ritiene così importanti.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cavolo se lo capisco...anch'io ho un enorme rispetto per mia moglie,se ha bisogno corro,la notte,anche questa appena passata,mica ho dormito...eppure....
> Eppure come lui ho un'altro pensiero,stamattina gia'scambio di sms con una  che non so'neanche chi sia,o quasi....
> Io non voglio auto lodarmi,ma lui e'come me,io per primo metto la famiglia,poi il resto.
> Scusa il raffronto sull'eta'..non potevo sapere,chissa'perche'penso sempre che marito e moglie,come nel mio caso,ci sia un'piccolissima differenza d'eta.
> ...


Lothar. sorvolo sul tuo rispetto per tua moglie oseno' dici che t'offendo...:mrgreen:...ma le tue premure so' tipiche manifestazioni di sensi di colpa che ti  devastano...

fatte un favore, a te mica a noi, evitando termini a sproposito...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...Si dimena come cento bisce...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Lothar senti come spara...AHAHAHAHAAH


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

altro bersaglio colpito ed affondato...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

ue' coco', continua pure ad addossare a me i tuoi comportamenti da debosciato e sciroccato, visto che hai affermato che ti spareresti le seghe vedendo tua moglie che si fa sbattere da sconosciuti...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:

te calunni io invece racconto solo la cronaca del tuo fallimento merdoso...

continua cosi' che vai forte per la tua corte de sciroccati...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non si può mentire oltre un certo punto, oltre un certo limite di tempo.
> Se tratti coi guanti una donna, se le dimostri costantemente il tuo affetto, non può non esserci un sentimento dietro. Non sto parlando necessariamente del grande Amore.
> Ma di un affetto sincero sì.
> Per quanto discutibile, essendo adulterino. Ingiusto, irrispettoso, tutto quello che vuoi, ma lui secondo me Rosalbe la apprezza e le vuole bene davvero.
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo so'NIko spiace che proprio tu mi legga,sono sincero.
> Ma e'la verita'...e'una questione soggettiva,io riesco,come sto'facendo in questo preciso momento,a lavorare..in primis,a prenotare la vacanza che non vedo l'ora di fare con mia moglie,da soli,e........ho gia'scambiato diversi sms con la tipa''nuova'',''conoscenza''di ieri..
> sbagliato certo..ma molto affascinante


 ma quanto tempo da perdere avete dalle vostre parti?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non si può mentire oltre un certo punto, oltre un certo limite di tempo.
> Se tratti coi guanti una donna, se le dimostri costantemente il tuo affetto, non può non esserci un sentimento dietro. Non sto parlando necessariamente del grande Amore.
> Ma di un affetto sincero sì.
> Per quanto discutibile, essendo adulterino. Ingiusto, irrispettoso, tutto quello che vuoi, ma lui secondo me Rosalbe la apprezza e le vuole bene davvero.
> ...


Ma certo Nausicaa due anni e piu'non possono non lasciare traccia,loro erano o sono una coppia clandestina,non amanti,per me e'diverso.
Io sono un diavolo,ma prego il cielo che non mi succeda mai una cosa simile,due anni  sono un fardello pesante,da eliminare.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma certo Nausicaa due anni e piu'non possono non lasciare traccia,loro erano o sono una coppia clandestina,non amanti,per me e'diverso.
> Io sono un diavolo,ma prego il cielo che non mi succeda mai una cosa simile,due anni sono un fardello pesante,da eliminare.


Perchè lo consideri un fardello?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E però, intanto, sembra sia riuscita a chiudere....


se è riuscita non lo sappiamo ancora

il dato oggettivo è che prova a chiudere con lui, di cui si dice così presa 
e non con il marito "litigioso"


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè lo consideri un fardello?


Lo chiamo cosi'Farfalla perche'lo immagino un''contenitore''di tante cose che in due anni avranno fatto assieme,ricordi belli,perche'con l'amante in genere i problemi casalinghi si lasciano fuori.
E appunto diventa fardello...difficile da rottamare..


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto tempo da perdere avete dalle vostre parti?


 
pochissimo a mandare un sms pero'impiego 2 sec..mica scriviamo poesie


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo chiamo cosi'Farfalla perche'lo immagino un''contenitore''di tante cose che in due anni avranno fatto assieme,ricordi belli,perche'con l'amante in genere i problemi casalinghi si lasciano fuori.
> E appunto diventa fardello...difficile da rottamare..


Ma infatti non lo devi rottamare. Lo tieni in un angolo di te e quando riesci a pensarci senza soffrire lo rielabori. A me capita questo adesso. C'è voluto del tempo....


----------



## Sabina (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè lo consideri un fardello?


Perché non ha il cuore così duro come può sembrare. Teme il coinvolgimento emotivo, l'affezionarsi ad un'altra donna. Poi staccassi in questo caso e' molto dura e doloroso.


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma infatti non lo devi rottamare. Lo tieni in un angolo di te e quando riesci a pensarci senza soffrire lo rielabori. A me capita questo adesso. C'è voluto del tempo....


Come fai a a tenere in un tuo angolino il ricordo e ad andarlo a ripescare senza soffrirci? Io non ci riesco. Il segreto qual'è?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Come fai a a tenere in un tuo angolino il ricordo e ad andarlo a ripescare senza soffrirci? Io non ci riesco. Il segreto qual'è?


Nel mio caso il fatto che tutto si sia chiuso per causa di forza maggiore. Quindi non essendo stato nessuno dei due a chiudere non ho il brutto ricordo di reazioni da parte di nessuno dei due.
Non credo che esista un segreto, solo il tempo aiuta in questo..


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel mio caso il fatto che tutto si sia chiuso per causa di forza maggiore. Quindi non essendo stato nessuno dei due a chiudere non ho il brutto ricordo di reazioni da parte di nessuno dei due.
> Non credo che esista un segreto, solo il tempo aiuta in questo..


Le cause di forza maggiore (come dici tu) rendono il ricordo ancora più amaro o triste, proprio per il fatto che la chiusura non sia da addebitarsi ad una causa di uno dei due. Per cui non essendoci stata volontà, il boccone è ancora più amaro. Non trovi?


----------



## Sabina (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non si può mentire oltre un certo punto, oltre un certo limite di tempo.
> Se tratti coi guanti una donna, se le dimostri costantemente il tuo affetto, non può non esserci un sentimento dietro. Non sto parlando necessariamente del grande Amore.
> Ma di un affetto sincero sì.
> Per quanto discutibile, essendo adulterino. Ingiusto, irrispettoso, tutto quello che vuoi, ma lui secondo me Rosalbe la apprezza e le vuole bene davvero.
> ...



Quoto  anch'io :up:


----------



## Sabina (16 Giugno 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Le cause di forza maggiore (come dici tu) rendono il ricordo ancora più amaro o triste, proprio per il fatto che la chiusura non sia da addebitarsi ad una causa di uno dei due. Per cui non essendoci stata volontà, il boccone è ancora più amaro. Non trovi?



Probabilmente dipende anche dal tipo di storia, dal tipo di coinvolgimento di entrambi, dalle eventuali aspettative o speranze che ci sono state, ecc.....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma infatti non lo devi rottamare. Lo tieni in un angolo di te e quando riesci a pensarci senza soffrire lo rielabori. A me capita questo adesso. C'è voluto del tempo....


in questo momento sono diciamo cosi'single,anche se prevedo duri poco,e ti diro'che leggere il post di cui parliamo mi ha messo un po'in crisi....sai lui sembra un mio clone..e penso se con la tipa che proprio si e'fatta viva succedesse cosi??cosa farei???brrrrrrr...30 gradi ma tremo..

Angolo???impresa titanica credo..


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Giugno 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Le cause di forza maggiore (come dici tu) rendono il ricordo ancora più amaro o triste, proprio per il fatto che la chiusura non sia da addebitarsi ad una causa di uno dei due. Per cui non essendoci stata volontà, il boccone è ancora più amaro. Non trovi?


sliding doors... le cose vanno come devono andare, non sempre si trova il senso. personalmente non riesco spesso a trovarlo.  io penso, ogni giorno, alla mia amante. anche cose stupide, cosa stia facendo, se è felice, che mamma potrebbe essere.... etc.  ma è un pensero "dolce". le cose sono andate così, non possono tornare e alla fine non è stato un male. questo non significa che a volte il ricordo non possa essere più "amaro", e che torni in maniera più prepotente. tutte le persone, uomini e donne, che sono state parte della mia vita, a più riprese, tornano nella mia mente. perchè non dovrebbe essere così nel caso di una storia così importante per cui si è messo a repentaglio tutto?? l'unica sola, ma siginficativa, differenza è che anche qualora se ne sentisse la mancanza non è possibile chiamare...mandare mail...o inviare messaggini... si può solo ricordare....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Le cause di forza maggiore (come dici tu) rendono il ricordo ancora più amaro o triste, proprio per il fatto che la chiusura non sia da addebitarsi ad una causa di uno dei due. Per cui non essendoci stata volontà, il boccone è ancora più amaro. Non trovi?


E' solo il ricordo del perchè che è triste e lascia l'amaro in bocca. Tutto il resto no.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> altro bersaglio colpito ed affondato...
> 
> ...


Certo che continuerò così mi diverto un mondo...
Tanto tu, non puoi competere con uno come me, in nessun punto di vista...
Come dire...io ti vedo come na moschetta che continua...zzzzzzzzz...qui e zzzzzzzzzzzz....là...sai no gli omuncoli che non sanno fare un cazzo oltre che a lamentarsi ed indignarsi per lo sfascio istituzionale, etico, morale...ma intanto...menano pugni a vuoto e non sanno dirti nessuna cosa rilevante da loro compiuta. La paura è na brutta bestia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo che continuerò così mi diverto un mondo...
> Tanto tu, non puoi competere con uno come me, in nessun punto di vista...
> Come dire...io ti vedo come na moschetta che continua...zzzzzzzzz...qui e zzzzzzzzzzzz....là...sai no gli omuncoli che non sanno fare un cazzo oltre che a lamentarsi ed indignarsi per lo sfascio istituzionale, etico, morale...ma intanto...menano pugni a vuoto e non sanno dirti nessuna cosa rilevante da loro compiuta. La paura è na brutta bestia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ed allora divertiti e godi del tuo splendore, fallito...:mrgreen:

io nun chiedo de mejo...:mrgreen:

buffoni falliti come te e "chen" (cappitto mi hai, aio'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl..non e' facile trovare in giro per il web...

sei uno stimolo nel leggerti....

e te dovrebbe passa' la mutua...ed e' un vero peccato...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ed allora divertiti e godi del tuo splendore, fallito...:mrgreen:
> 
> io nun chiedo de mejo...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ma chi caxxo è sto chen?

io conosco solo questo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqBMJfY8nMQ


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma chi caxxo è sto chen?
> 
> io conosco solo questo
> 
> ...


E' uno degli incubi di Stermì...
Io sono un altro...
Lui pontifica...
Io me la godo no?


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pochissimo a mandare un sms pero'impiego 2 sec..*mica scriviamo poesie*


 ah, ecco.beh, allora capisco


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' uno degli incubi di Stermì...
> Io sono un altro...
> Lui pontifica...
> Io me la godo no?


Il mio incubo?..ma scherzi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ue' cazzone il forum e' testimone che quando dopo la tua cacciata ritornasti a fa' casino e pe' evita' altri ban , visto che stavi sul cazzo a tutti e tutte...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:, chiedesti la stanza 101 leccando a piu' non posso anche Bruja, le calasti te le braghe nei mie confronti, facendo scoppiare la pace...io accettai l'armistizio....la pace armata....infatti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque t'accontento e "se nun sei chen", allora fattelo racconta' da quella grandissima testa di cazzo tuo pari......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il mio incubo?..ma scherzi?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma cosa dici su...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Quel forum...
NON ESISTE PIU'...
Piaccia o non piaccia...

Quando mai io ho calato le braghe nei tuoi confronti...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Hai le visioni...

Io ora sono qui...
E loro fuori.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

che ne dite di smetterla per un pò?
giusto per dare un pò di respiro agli altri utenti... mh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> che ne dite di smetterla per un pò?
> giusto per dare un pò di respiro agli altri utenti... mh?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...dai ti plegoooooooo....dai no...un giocattolino...
Fra un po' dirà lui Help...help...help...
Dai sto ridendo come un matto, sia io, mia moglie...AHAHAHAAH...
La stanza 101? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

apritevi un 3d tutto per voi.
Utenti estranei alle vostre beghe potrebbero non divertirsi e perdere la voglia di intervenire nelle storie del Confessionale se devono apparire tra uno scazzo e l'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> apritevi un 3d tutto per voi.
> Utenti estranei alle vostre beghe potrebbero non divertirsi e perdere la voglia di intervenire nelle storie del Confessionale se devono apparire tra uno scazzo e l'altro.


Ah vero...siamo in diretta ben dai è andata così oggi...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vero...siamo in diretta ben dai è andata così oggi...



smack!


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Che tristezza, ho pensato alle parole del Conte, che una donna tradisce chi pensa non valere, bene, ma si è sempre detto che chi tradisce vale meno di chi non tradisce e quindi chi viene tradito vale poco, vorrà dire che il traditore è a livello di un sorcio, no?


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Forse è vero che un pò lo idealizzo. Le colleghe, che ovviamento non sanno nulla di noi, mi dicono che io lo metto su un piedistallo. Spero di poter andare oltre, perchè per ora non vedo nessun spiraglio.


Ma possibile che non vedi nemmeno un difetto in lui?


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma certo Nausicaa due anni e piu'non possono non lasciare traccia,loro erano o sono una coppia clandestina,non amanti,per me e'diverso.
> Io sono un diavolo,ma prego il cielo che non mi succeda mai una cosa simile,due anni sono un fardello pesante,da eliminare.


Vorrei capire la differenza tra coppia clandestina e amanti.
In ogni caso la nostra storia era senza futuro e non potevamo continuare a vivere qualcosa destinata a finire.
Meglio averla conclusa adesso, in cui  le ultime parole che ci siamo detti sono state ti amo, piuttosto che aspettare i tempi in cui avremmo litigato perchè scoperti o perchè io sarei arrivata ad obbligarlo a stare con me. 
E' difficile vivere questi giorni, anche perchè ripenso a tutto ciò che abbiamo fatto insieme, ma serebbe stato ancora più brutto lasciarci tra altri 4 o 5 anni perchè avremmo avuto ancor di più da ricordare e inoltre se dobbiamo continuare a vivere la nostra vita con i relativi coniugi, meglio impiegare, su loro, le nostre energie fin da adesso.

Cmq volevo chiederti, come facevo spesso con lui, ma se con tua moglie è tutto ok da tutti i punti di vista, perchè cerchi altro???


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vero...siamo in diretta ben dai è andata così oggi...


 
Conte stop.........mi meraviglio di te...lascia perdere...pensa alla gnocca.
Allora adesso forse una mi cresce e la passo a te...separata e figlio..e mi prendo l'altra..sposata e figlio....ahahahhaha prendiamo due stanze al motel...poi alla fine una bella mangiata...che il movimento fa'venire appetito...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Vorrei capire la differenza tra coppia clandestina e amanti.
> In ogni caso la nostra storia era senza futuro e non potevamo continuare a vivere qualcosa destinata a finire.
> Meglio averla conclusa adesso, in cui le ultime parole che ci siamo detti sono state ti amo, piuttosto che aspettare i tempi in cui avremmo litigato perchè scoperti o perchè io sarei arrivata ad obbligarlo a stare con me.
> E' difficile vivere questi giorni, anche perchè ripenso a tutto ciò che abbiamo fatto insieme, ma serebbe stato ancora più brutto lasciarci tra altri 4 o 5 anni perchè avremmo avuto ancor di più da ricordare e inoltre se dobbiamo continuare a vivere la nostra vita con i relativi coniugi, meglio impiegare, su loro, le nostre energie fin da adesso.
> ...


 
Non avrei tempo ma la tua storia mi interessa,non sto'a ripetere perche'
 Ho usato un termone diverso perche'dopo tanti anni si diventa coppia clandestina,perche'si condivide,credo qualcosa di piu'del motel al mercoledi',e tanti saluti fino al prossimo come in genere fanno gli amanti.

Bella domanda.....bella famiglia,bella casa,seconda al mare,lavoro ok,moglie che meglio di cosi'non potevo trovare,non mi manca niente.. ma voglio di piu'......
Sai a 53 anni mi piace rimettermi in gioco,vedere che posso ancora fare tante cose,e'una smania che mi prende,esagerare in tutto..ieri sera ho ascoltato''Forever young''in tutte le versioni e ''Anna'' solo da Lucio,con le cuffie a palla....sopratutto Anna mi si adatta benissimo,,,potrei averla scritta io...
La cosa buffa e'che il sesso a casa non mi manca.anzi.....ne ho fin troppo......l'unica scusa che spesso tiro fuori e'''sai do 24 anni di matrimonio.......''ma ci credo poco anch'io...ma la bevono.
Non sono il tipo di''moglie malate'' .....che non me la da'piu',,,,etcccc


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

*charmant*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte stop.........mi meraviglio di te...lascia perdere...pensa alla gnocca.
> Allora adesso forse una mi cresce e la passo a te...separata e figlio..e mi prendo l'altra..sposata e figlio....ahahahhaha prendiamo due stanze al motel...poi alla fine una bella mangiata...che il movimento fa'venire appetito...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 come non a:mrgreen:marlo


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma cosa dici su...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Quel forum...
> NON ESISTE PIU'...
> ...


ihihihihihihihihihih come no...

(alla samurai...)

sayonara cumpa'.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque lassa fa' che chissa' come ce godono a vederti in difficolta' e sderenato...:rotfl:

ocio che sanguini dal culo e te servono dei punti de sutura...

usa i verdi che hai...spera che bastino...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte stop.........mi meraviglio di te...lascia perdere...pensa alla gnocca.
> Allora adesso forse una mi cresce e la passo a te...separata e figlio..e mi prendo l'altra..sposata e figlio....ahahahhaha prendiamo due stanze al motel...poi alla fine una bella mangiata...che il movimento fa'venire appetito...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Dai, dai dai....AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Una notte e via...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non avrei tempo ma la tua storia mi interessa,non sto'a ripetere perche'
> Ho usato un termone diverso perche'dopo tanti anni si diventa coppia clandestina,perche'si condivide,credo qualcosa di piu'del motel al mercoledi',e tanti saluti fino al prossimo come in genere fanno gli amanti.
> 
> Bella domanda.....bella famiglia,bella casa,seconda al mare,lavoro ok,moglie che meglio di cosi'non potevo trovare,non mi manca niente.. ma voglio di piu'......
> ...


 
Ma infatti io non mi sono sentita mai amante, noi condividevamo tutto. Esempio della nostra giornata: mattina presto sms o saluto verbale del tipo Buongiorno amore, ti auguro una spendida giornata a più tardi. Durante la mattinata sms e telefonate per sapere cosa facevamo o avremmo fatto di li a poco. Saluto verbale prima del rientro a casa per il pranzo. Pomeriggio quando non ci vedevamo, ci sentivamo al telefono anche per 2 ore. Quel pomeriggio che capitava di incontraci, non era solo per fare l'amore, ma siamo andati per negozi, al mare ecc..La sera dopo cena e fino alle 23 circa, ci inviavamo sms. Capisci perchè non posso più vivere senza di lui??? Anche lui sta soffrendo tantissimo, ne sono sicura, perchè era sempre molto apprensivo e interessato a tutto ciò che mi riguardava. La cosa bella che mi rimarrà di questa favola, quando smetterò di soffrire è che è stata pulita e naturale.
A proposito, non è vero che non vedo in lui nessun difetto, ne ha, soprattutto il suo senso del dovere. Ma sono più i pregi e oltre alle gentilezze, mi ha sempre spronato a migliorarmi, nel lavoro intendo, e mi è stato sempre vicino in tutto ciò che ho fatto.
Non dico che non esistono storie come la nostra, a parte il contesto, ma è stata veramente fantastica. IO dicevo sempre a lui che solo i tempi erano sbagliati.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> La cosa bella che mi rimarrà di questa favola, quando smetterò di soffrire è che è stata pulita e naturale.




Come un bellissimo letamaio!!! prova a dire a un maiale che è un porco, non ti ascolterà.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come un bellissimo letamaio!!! prova a dire a un maiale che è un porco, non ti ascolterà.


oink oink...


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come un bellissimo letamaio!!! prova a dire a un maiale che è un porco, non ti ascolterà.


Grazie per le tue bellissime affermazioni. Immagino che tu abbia sofferto troppo per gli altri. Mi auguro che non ti capiti mai, di vivere una storia del genere. Perchè nel caso, spero ripenserai a tutto ciò che hai scritto fin'adesso.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue bellissime affermazioni. Immagino che tu abbia sofferto troppo per gli altri. Mi auguro che non ti capiti mai, di vivere una storia del genere. Perchè nel caso, spero ripenserai a tutto ciò che hai scritto fin'adesso.


Non c'è pericolo...
Lui ha sempre e solo alcune cose a cui pensare...
Tutto il resto non conta.

Ehi scusami per aver lordato con scemenze il tuo 3d...non era mia intenzione.
Ciao


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non c'è pericolo...
> Lui ha sempre e solo alcune cose a cui pensare...
> Tutto il resto non conta.
> 
> ...


Noooo....:mrgreen:

ma quando mai?...

e' solo posseduto o glie clonano er nick quanno je brusa er culo......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

Stermi, Conte...ancora?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELDE00m1uQY


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Stermi, Conte...ancora?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELDE00m1uQY


Ecco se c'e' quello che scorreggia, gielo dedico ar conte de sto paro de palle...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e se no, prot istess......mejo...

toh'...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk8NTlfS1N4&feature=related

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

mon dieu:unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mon dieu:unhappy:


Apri la finestra Mine', curr...fa subt'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue bellissime affermazioni. Immagino che tu abbia sofferto troppo per gli altri. Mi auguro che non ti capiti mai, di vivere una storia del genere. Perchè nel caso, spero ripenserai a tutto ciò che hai scritto fin'adesso.


Lo sai che se solo avessi sofferto nella tua ben misera vita forse non parleresti così della merdosa scelta che tu, nonstante impegnata, hai fatto scopandoti un uomo anche lui impegnato. L'amore non è un diritto fondamentale, ma il rispetto lo si deve alle persone e tra le persone ci sono anche i coniugi e i compagni, che non compaiono mai in queste luride storielle banali e stupide, che poi accadonoal lavoro, come sempre. L'amore della vita a lavoro, renditi conto quanto possa essere una idea idiota.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non mi sono sentita mai amante, noi condividevamo tutto. Esempio della nostra giornata: mattina presto sms o saluto verbale del tipo Buongiorno amore, ti auguro una spendida giornata a più tardi. Durante la mattinata sms e telefonate per sapere cosa facevamo o avremmo fatto di li a poco. Saluto verbale prima del rientro a casa per il pranzo. Pomeriggio quando non ci vedevamo, ci sentivamo al telefono anche per 2 ore. Quel pomeriggio che capitava di incontraci, non era solo per fare l'amore, ma siamo andati per negozi, al mare ecc..La sera dopo cena e fino alle 23 circa, ci inviavamo sms. Capisci perchè non posso più vivere senza di lui??? Anche lui sta soffrendo tantissimo, ne sono sicura, perchè era sempre molto apprensivo e interessato a tutto ciò che mi riguardava. La cosa bella che mi rimarrà di questa favola, quando smetterò di soffrire è che è stata pulita e naturale.
> A proposito, non è vero che non vedo in lui nessun difetto, ne ha, soprattutto il suo senso del dovere. Ma sono più i pregi e oltre alle gentilezze, mi ha sempre spronato a migliorarmi, nel lavoro intendo, e mi è stato sempre vicino in tutto ciò che ho fatto.
> Non dico che non esistono storie come la nostra, a parte il contesto, ma è stata veramente fantastica. IO dicevo sempre a lui che solo i tempi erano sbagliati.


condividevate tutto ... tranne quello che annoia o stanca o stressa in un matrimonio
con in più l'adrenalina della clandestinità
del "noi due contro il mondo e le convenzioni"

non so se ti rendi conto di quanto era (è) "dopato" quel rapporto

il senso del dovere non è mai stato un difetto
e se lo avesse avuto avrebbe evitato di chiamarti 28 mesi fa o lo avrebbe fatto dopo aver chiarito con la moglie 

per lui i tempi erano quelli giusti


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo sai che se solo avessi sofferto nella tua ben misera vita forse non parleresti così della merdosa scelta che tu, nonstante impegnata, hai fatto scopandoti un uomo anche lui impegnato. L'amore non è un diritto fondamentale, ma *il rispetto lo si deve alle persone e tra le persone ci sono anche i coniugi e i compagni*, che non compaiono mai in queste luride storielle banali e stupide, che poi accadonoal lavoro, come sempre. L'amore della vita a lavoro, renditi conto quanto possa essere una idea idiota.


quoto


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non mi sono sentita mai amante, noi condividevamo tutto. Esempio della nostra giornata: mattina presto sms o saluto verbale del tipo Buongiorno amore, ti auguro una spendida giornata a più tardi. Durante la mattinata sms e telefonate per sapere cosa facevamo o avremmo fatto di li a poco. Saluto verbale prima del rientro a casa per il pranzo. Pomeriggio quando non ci vedevamo, ci sentivamo al telefono anche per 2 ore. Quel pomeriggio che capitava di incontraci, non era solo per fare l'amore, ma siamo andati per negozi, al mare ecc..La sera dopo cena e fino alle 23 circa, ci inviavamo sms. Capisci perchè non posso più vivere senza di lui??? Anche lui sta soffrendo tantissimo, ne sono sicura, perchè era sempre molto apprensivo e interessato a tutto ciò che mi riguardava. La cosa bella che mi rimarrà di questa favola, quando smetterò di soffrire è che è stata pulita e naturale.
> A proposito, non è vero che non vedo in lui nessun difetto, ne ha, soprattutto il suo senso del dovere. Ma sono più i pregi e oltre alle gentilezze, mi ha sempre spronato a migliorarmi, nel lavoro intendo, e mi è stato sempre vicino in tutto ciò che ho fatto.
> Non dico che non esistono storie come la nostra, a parte il contesto, ma è stata veramente fantastica. IO dicevo sempre a lui che solo i tempi erano sbagliati.


Ehh sia amica mia ti capisco....vita da coppia clandestina.
Confesso,e qui'lo dico per la prima volta,di averne perse tante prima di averle,l'ultima qualche giorno fa',perche' cercavano proprio quello....ma almeno una giornata per noi...ma almeno una sera....e io sono onesto,non garantisco quello che non posso dare.E non voglio dare,perche'ne ho un grande paura.
E ti confesso che quando l'ultima qualche giorno fa'mi ha detto lasciamo perdere,prima che cominciasse....,mi sono sentito sollevato.sai gli avevo promesso un pomeriggio alla settimana ,e l'avrei fatto...due volte,alla terza arrivederci.. e chissa'che casino sarebbe successo

Io sono particolare e fatto a modo mio..ma tuo marito non si accorgeva di tutti questi sms...come facevi??
Io a mia moglie,elegantemente,faccio sempre capire che non sono nato ieri...vabbe'adesso dirai e direte,,che coraggio,,si'ne ho tanto..sono molto geloso.....


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non mi sono sentita mai amante, *noi condividevamo tutto*. Esempio della nostra giornata: mattina presto sms o saluto verbale del tipo Buongiorno amore, ti auguro una spendida giornata a più tardi. Durante la mattinata sms e telefonate per sapere cosa facevamo o avremmo fatto di li a poco. Saluto verbale prima del rientro a casa per il pranzo. Pomeriggio quando non ci vedevamo, ci sentivamo al telefono anche per 2 ore. Quel pomeriggio che capitava di incontraci, non era solo per fare l'amore, ma siamo andati per negozi, al mare ecc..La sera dopo cena e fino alle 23 circa, ci inviavamo sms. Capisci perchè non posso più vivere senza di lui??? Anche lui sta soffrendo tantissimo, ne sono sicura, perchè era sempre molto apprensivo e interessato a tutto ciò che mi riguardava. La cosa bella che mi rimarrà di questa favola, quando smetterò di soffrire è che è stata pulita e naturale.
> A proposito, non è vero che non vedo in lui nessun difetto, ne ha, soprattutto il suo senso del dovere. Ma sono più i pregi e oltre alle gentilezze, *mi ha sempre spronato a migliorarmi, nel lavoro intendo, e mi è stato sempre vicino in tutto ciò che ho fatto.*
> Non dico che non esistono storie come la nostra, a parte il contesto, ma *è stata veramente fantastica*. IO dicevo sempre a lui che solo i tempi erano sbagliati.


Rosalbe
ma com'è con tuo marito? ho notato che ne parli malvolentieri

altra cosa che mi chiedo: come lui abbia potuto fare a nascondere tutto questo a sua moglie, dato il notevole tempo che trascorrevate insieme 
e come abbia potuto sua moglie non accorgersi di niente


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ehh sia amica mia ti capisco....vita da coppia clandestina.
> Confesso,e qui'lo dico per la prima volta,di averne perse tante prima di averle,l'ultima qualche giorno fa',perche' cercavano proprio quello....ma almeno una giornata per noi...ma almeno una sera....e io sono onesto,non garantisco quello che non posso dare.E non voglio dare,perche'ne ho un grande paura.
> E ti confesso che quando l'ultima qualche giorno fa'mi ha detto lasciamo perdere,prima che cominciasse....,mi sono sentito sollevato.sai gli avevo promesso un pomeriggio alla settimana ,e l'avrei fatto...due volte,alla terza arrivederci.. e chissa'che casino sarebbe successo
> 
> ...


Vero...tu sei fatto a modo tuo.
Vero ho proprio visto i giochini tra te e tua moglie.
E ho colto anche la tua gelosia, quando lei mi guardava in quel modo...parlando dei suoi capelli...
Inutile negartelo Lothar, se la trascuri i cavalier serventi si fanno avanti...
Tua moglie è splendida!
Veramente sai, e hai visto quando le ho detto quella verità...che dimostra almeno dieci anni meno della sua età?
Poi è perfetta bolognese!
Occhio che quella lì...na scappatella te la perdonerebbe, ma se ti beccasse ad avere un'amante fissa, ti caccerebbe da lei.
A me piaceva tanto quando ci guardava con quell'aria complice...Voi due non me la raccontate giusta, siete due ragazzacci!

Neanche si rendono conto, qua dentro quanto tu sia diverso nel reale.
Sei come dire, solo giocattolone.

E quando hai detto alzando gli occhi al cielo...Conte a me dispiace per quelle che si rovinano la vita facendosi l'amante fisso...poi finiranno nei casini...e mi dispiace per loro...

Le maestre non sanno che batte un cuore dietro quella scorza dura di vecchio lupo spellacchiato XD!:up:


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Vorrei capire la differenza tra coppia clandestina e amanti.
> In ogni caso la nostra storia era senza futuro e non potevamo continuare a vivere qualcosa destinata a finire.
> Meglio averla conclusa adesso, in cui le ultime parole che ci siamo detti sono state ti amo, piuttosto che aspettare i tempi in cui avremmo litigato perchè scoperti o perchè io sarei arrivata ad obbligarlo a stare con me.
> E' difficile vivere questi giorni, anche perchè ripenso a tutto ciò che abbiamo fatto insieme, ma serebbe stato ancora più brutto lasciarci tra altri 4 o 5 anni perchè avremmo avuto ancor di più da ricordare e inoltre *se dobbiamo continuare a vivere la nostra vita con i relativi coniugi*, meglio impiegare, su loro, le nostre energie fin da adesso.
> ...


Ma non è mica obbligatorio eh? Non è che DEVI.
Diciamo magari che LUI vuole continuare con la moglie e allora TU ti "accontenti" di vivere con il tuo ignaro marito....

Hai fatto proprio una scelta coraggiosa, brava :up:


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> condividevate tutto ... tranne quello che annoia o stanca o stressa in un matrimonio
> con in più l'adrenalina della clandestinità
> del "noi due contro il mondo e le convenzioni"
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni parola :up:
Ovvio che in una storia cosi sono di più i momenti belli che quelli brutti


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma non è mica obbligatorio eh? Non è che DEVI.
> Diciamo magari che LUI vuole continuare con la moglie e allora TU ti "accontenti" di vivere con il tuo ignaro marito....
> 
> Hai fatto proprio una scelta coraggiosa, brava :up:


Ma molti la pensano proprio come lei.
Io lei la capisco.
Per molti è vorremmo, ma non si può.
Te lo dico, come uno a cui si è sollevato un macigno dal cuore...dopo quella sera che lei mi disse: " Ascolta, tu ce l'hai messa veramente tutta per far andare bene la nostra storia, ma ora devi accettare che è andata a puttane, non è che devi per forza fare andare sempre bene tutto!".
Per questo non riesci tanto a capirmi.
Fidati se una ti vuole...ti cerca...se deve, mi dispiace ma avrai al tuo fianco una donna insoddisfatta e triste.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> *Ma infatti io non mi sono sentita mai amante, noi condividevamo tutto. Esempio della nostra giornata: mattina presto sms o saluto verbale del tipo Buongiorno amore, ti auguro una spendida giornata a più tardi. Durante la mattinata sms e telefonate per sapere cosa facevamo o avremmo fatto di li a poco. Saluto verbale prima del rientro a casa per il pranzo. Pomeriggio quando non ci vedevamo, ci sentivamo al telefono anche per 2 ore. Quel pomeriggio che capitava di incontraci, non era solo per fare l'amore, ma siamo andati per negozi, al mare ecc..La sera dopo cena e fino alle 23 circa, ci inviavamo sms*. Capisci perchè non posso più vivere senza di lui??? Anche lui sta soffrendo tantissimo, ne sono sicura, perchè era sempre molto apprensivo e interessato a tutto ciò che mi riguardava. La cosa bella che mi rimarrà di questa favola, quando smetterò di soffrire è che è stata pulita e naturale.
> A proposito, non è vero che non vedo in lui nessun difetto, ne ha, soprattutto il suo senso del dovere. Ma sono più i pregi e oltre alle gentilezze, mi ha sempre spronato a migliorarmi, nel lavoro intendo, e mi è stato sempre vicino in tutto ciò che ho fatto.
> Non dico che non esistono storie come la nostra, a parte il contesto, ma è stata veramente fantastica. IO dicevo sempre a lui che solo i tempi erano sbagliati.


Io credo che tuo marito non sia decisamente molto sveglio sai? Cioè...stavi praticamente fino alle 23 di sera a messaggiare e lui non si insopettiva minimamente? Io dopo solo 2 mesi l'ho beccata....

Penso quasi che pure a lui vada bene cosi  Che abbia pure lui una storia parallela? Solo cosi mi quadrerebbero i conti altrimenti non riuscirei a spiegarmi tanta indifferenza riguardo ciò che fa la moglie.

Comunque in bocca al lupo per la fantastica vita coniugale che ti aspetta con il tuo fortunato marito :unhappy: (ma che diamine ci stai a fare assieme a lui mi domando )


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma molti la pensano proprio come lei.
> Io lei la capisco.
> Per molti è vorremmo, ma non si può.
> Te lo dico, come uno a cui si è sollevato un macigno dal cuore...dopo quella sera che lei mi disse: " Ascolta, tu ce l'hai messa veramente tutta per far andare bene la nostra storia, ma ora devi accettare che è andata a puttane, non è che devi per forza fare andare sempre bene tutto!".
> ...


Se ti riferisci alla mia storia, ti devo quotare riguardo al grassetto.....lei non mi cerca minimamente e pensandoci in tutti questi 18 anni forse non mi ha MAI cercato (lo ho sempre fatto io)
Sto prendendo delle decisioni piuttosto drastiche in questi giorni


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma non è mica obbligatorio eh? Non è che DEVI.
> Diciamo magari che LUI vuole continuare con la moglie e allora *TU ti "accontenti" di vivere con il tuo ignaro marito....*
> 
> Hai fatto proprio una scelta coraggiosa, brava :up:


è purtroppo la stessa impressione che ho avuto anch'io
e per una cosa del genere penso potrei arrivare a comprendere una reazione daniele's style


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci alla mia storia, ti devo quotare riguardo al grassetto.....lei non mi cerca minimamente e pensandoci in tutti questi 18 anni forse non mi ha MAI cercato (lo ho sempre fatto io)
> Sto prendendo delle decisioni piuttosto drastiche in questi giorni


Immagino.
Dev'essere molto doloroso per te.
Coraggio.
So cosa significa fare sempre il primo passo.
Lo so.
Ma so anche cosa significa, quando una dice, eh no non ti lascerò andar via così.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Immagino.
> Dev'essere molto doloroso per te.
> Coraggio.
> So cosa significa fare sempre il primo passo.
> ...


Bah....secondo me rimarrà impassibile come negli ultimi mesi....non credo si smuoverà più di tanto.

Rosalbe mi ricorda tanto mia moglie e se dovrà tornare con il marito ed essere come lei...meglio che lo lasci (ma immagino che sia più comodo restare con l'ignaro e far finta di nulla )


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Bah....secondo me rimarrà impassibile come negli ultimi mesi....non credo si smuoverà più di tanto.
> 
> Rosalbe mi ricorda tanto mia moglie e se dovrà tornare con il marito ed essere come lei...meglio che lo lasci (ma immagino che sia più comodo restare con l'ignaro e far finta di nulla )


Non amo molto i paragoni, cmq  1) non so come sia tua moglie. 2) mio marito non è scemo per nulla, si fida di me e poi io prima di avere questa storia, ho sempre messaggiato, con amiche alunni ecc....ormai è abituato e non ci fa più caso.
Piuttosto non si può pensare che l'indifferenza dei maritini, spingano ad interessarsi di qualcuno che ti dia attenzioni??
Ovviamente non voglio dare la colpa a lui per ciò che sta succedendo, ma in parte....


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Bah....secondo me rimarrà impassibile come negli ultimi mesi....non credo si smuoverà più di tanto.
> 
> Rosalbe mi ricorda tanto mia moglie e se dovrà tornare con il marito ed essere come lei...meglio che lo lasci (ma immagino che sia più comodo restare con l'ignaro e far finta di nulla )


Ok...ma Rosalbe non è tua moglie...
Suo malgrado Rosalbe è qui per chidere come chiudere...
Penso servano consigli pratici ed efficaci.
Quello di...ma pensa a tuo marito...non mi pare tanto efficace...


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> condividevate tutto ... tranne quello che annoia o stanca o stressa in un matrimonio
> con in più l'adrenalina della clandestinità
> del "noi due contro il mondo e le convenzioni"
> 
> ...


ma perchè secondo te non è stressante vivere una storia del genere?? Ti pare semplice? preferirei molto di più la tranquillità della vita matrimoniale. Per voi gli unici problemi in una famiglia, sono pagare il mutuo o le bollette??? credo ci sia molto altro...
Noi insieme, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose, anche sistemare casa.
La moglie  è poco presente si incontrano solo a pranzo e cena e pur essendo dipendente non si assenta mai dal lavoro e lui fa tutto da solo, chiedendo ovviamente aiuto a me. Quando stanno insieme, il sabato e la domenica lo soffoca, non gli fa muovere nemmeno un passo.


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo sai che se solo avessi sofferto nella tua ben misera vita forse non parleresti così della merdosa scelta che tu, nonstante impegnata, hai fatto scopandoti un uomo anche lui impegnato. L'amore non è un diritto fondamentale, ma il rispetto lo si deve alle persone e tra le persone ci sono anche i coniugi e i compagni, che non compaiono mai in queste luride storielle banali e stupide, che poi accadonoal lavoro, come sempre. L'amore della vita a lavoro, renditi conto quanto possa essere una idea idiota.


NOn mi sembra il caso di essere così indisponente, la mia vita non è misera, e tu non sai quanto e come abbiano sofferto e soffrano le persone.
La mia non  una storiella banale e stupida, altrimenti, non avrei avuto problemi nel troncarla. Ma se tu vuoi vederla così, mi sta bene, solo non insultare le persone che non conosci. Se puoi dare un aiuto bene altrimenti taci, che è meglio.


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma Rosalbe non è tua moglie...
> Suo malgrado Rosalbe è qui per chidere come chiudere...
> Penso servano consigli pratici ed efficaci.
> Quello di...ma pensa a tuo marito...non mi pare tanto efficace...


haimè per esperienza vissuta sulla propria pelle... l'unico consiglio pratico che mi sento di dare è quello di chiudere, senza se e senza ma. solo in questo modo, a mio avviso si può fare chiarezza e capire cosa si vuole veramente dal marito/moglie e dall'amante. certo è veramente molto molto doloroso....

bastardo dentro


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> haimè per esperienza vissuta sulla propria pelle... l'unico consiglio pratico che mi sento di dare è quello di chiudere, senza se e senza ma. solo in questo modo, a mio avviso si può fare chiarezza e capire cosa si vuole veramente dal marito/moglie e dall'amante. certo è veramente molto molto doloroso....
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
:up:Grazie, l'ho fatto 2 giorni fa, spero di riuscire a portare in fondo la mia decisione.


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> :up:Grazie, l'ho fatto 2 giorni fa, spero di riuscire a portare in fondo la mia decisione.


te lo auguro ma il tuo gradodi coinvolgimento mi dice che non sarà così e lui ti deve aiutare altrimenti diviene ancora più complicato.... come mi disse il mio migliore amico quando gli raccontai la mia storia sciagurata lui mi disse ... soffrirai, soffrirai molto.... mai ci furono parole più vere....

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> ma perchè secondo te non è stressante vivere una storia del genere?? Ti pare semplice? preferirei molto di più la tranquillità della vita matrimoniale. Per voi gli unici problemi in una famiglia, sono pagare il mutuo o le bollette??? credo ci sia molto altro...
> Noi insieme, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose, anche sistemare casa.
> La moglie  è poco presente si incontrano solo a pranzo e cena e pur essendo dipendente non si assenta mai dal lavoro e lui fa tutto da solo, chiedendo ovviamente aiuto a me. Quando stanno insieme, il sabato e la domenica lo soffoca, non gli fa muovere nemmeno un passo.


Si hai ragione.
Allora senti:
Da Amoremio, puoi sentire tutto quello che può provare una moglie che si ritrova con lui, che si è innamorato di un'altra.
Lei non ha mai vissuto un'esperienza come la tua.
Ma credimi, l'unico vizio che io riconosco ai traditi, è quello di continuamente dipingere la personalità del traditore, e omologare tutte le storie.
Stesso errore che fai tu.
Tu vedi che sua moglie è soffocante. Lui no.
Perchè se per lui lei fosse soffocante, agirebbe di conseguenza.
Posso dirti che proprio la mia amante mi ha fatto vedere mia moglie sotto luci che non l'avevo mai vista.
Io mi incazzai come una iena, come potevo accettare che io, il grande Conte, avessi una moglie "difettosa"?
Però quando anch'io vidi mia moglie sotto un'altra luce, mi resi conto che la mia amante aveva proprio ragione: mia moglie è 80% come la vide lei, e 20% come l'ho sempre vista io.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si hai ragione.
> Allora senti:
> Da Amoremio, puoi sentire tutto quello che può provare una moglie che si ritrova con lui, che si è innamorato di un'altra.
> Lei non ha mai vissuto un'esperienza come la tua.
> ...


miii mi parte l'embolo, lo sentomiiiii


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> ma perchè secondo te non è stressante vivere una storia del genere?? Ti pare semplice? preferirei molto di più la tranquillità della vita matrimoniale. Per voi gli unici problemi in una famiglia, sono pagare il mutuo o le bollette??? credo ci sia molto altro...
> Noi insieme, abbiamo fatto tantissime cose, anche sistemare casa.
> La moglie è poco presente si incontrano solo a pranzo e cena e pur essendo dipendente non si assenta mai dal lavoro e lui fa tutto da solo, chiedendo ovviamente aiuto a me. Quando stanno insieme, il sabato e la domenica lo soffoca, non gli fa muovere nemmeno un passo.


porello!


e perchè resta lì, se lì c'è così poco e fuori di lì ci sei tu?

ah sì: per senso del dovere 







comunque quello stress non te lo ha imposto nessuno

tu lo hai accettato

per te e per lui, con sovrapprezzo di quello che potreste provocare ad altri


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Non amo molto i paragoni, cmq 1) non so come sia tua moglie. 2) *mio marito non è scemo per nulla*, *si fida di me* e poi io prima di avere questa storia, ho sempre messaggiato, con amiche alunni ecc....ormai è abituato e non ci fa più caso.
> Piuttosto non si può pensare che l'indifferenza dei maritini, spingano ad interessarsi di qualcuno che ti dia attenzioni??
> Ovviamente non voglio dare la colpa a lui per ciò che sta succedendo, ma in parte....


rosso e nero .... miiiii

nessuno ha detto che tuo marito è scemo
nè, peraltro, lo è niko


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> miii mi parte l'embolo, lo sentomiiiii


Mi dispiace.
Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà eh?
A distanza di 8 anni eh?
Tutto quello che mi aveva detto la mia amante: si è puntualmente verificato, solo dopo anni io ho compreso che la mia amante, mi ha voluto molto, ma molto bene. E io ho sacrificato una donna che mi ha amato, per una che non mi ha amato così.
E mi faccio schifo per questo.
Non lo farò mai più.
Perchè ora IO, non ho più nessuna ragione di stato, da salvaguardare.
Ti piaccia, o non ti piaccia.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ................
> *Tu vedi che sua moglie è soffocante. Lui no.*
> Perchè se per lui lei fosse soffocante, agirebbe di conseguenza.
> ..................


  

ussignur

ho scritto praticamente la stessa cosa 2 post più sotto


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io credo che tuo marito non sia decisamente molto sveglio sai? Cioè...stavi praticamente fino alle 23 di sera a messaggiare e lui non si insopettiva minimamente? Io dopo solo 2 mesi l'ho beccata....
> 
> Penso quasi che pure a lui vada bene cosi  Che abbia pure lui una storia parallela? Solo cosi mi quadrerebbero i conti altrimenti non riuscirei a spiegarmi tanta indifferenza riguardo ciò che fa la moglie.
> 
> Comunque in bocca al lupo per la fantastica vita coniugale che ti aspetta con il tuo fortunato marito :unhappy: (ma che diamine ci stai a fare assieme a lui mi domando )


Con tutto il rispetto per Rosalba stra concordo,,,ma come si fa' 28 mesi e non si accorge di niente...come si fa'ovvio Niko,,,lui ha un'altra ed era strafelice che qualcun'altro pensasse a scoparsi la moglie..fatica in meno...sai quando non te ne frega piu'niente farlo diventa uno schifo...credo


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> te lo auguro ma il tuo gradodi coinvolgimento mi dice che non sarà così e lui ti deve aiutare altrimenti diviene ancora più complicato.... come mi disse il mio migliore amico quando gli raccontai la mia storia sciagurata lui mi disse ... soffrirai, soffrirai molto.... mai ci furono parole più vere....
> 
> bastardo dentro


In che modo credi mi debba aiutare? secondo me lo sta già facendo, da persona seria qual'è,  rispettando la mia scelta, senza disturbarmi.
lo so. lo so quanto si soffre, non è la prima volta che provo a lasciarlo. Ma stavolta mi sento più matura, sono arrivata al bivio. O continuare con lui e vedere la mia famiglia naufragare, senza nessun futuro o staccarmi da lui e cercare di ripristinare quello che di buono che c'è nella mia vita di coppia.
So che molti lo continueranno a giudicare, ma credo che lui abbia sempre messo i paletti, per autoprogrammarsi la vita e perchè poi, vista la sua età,  lasciare la moglie 3 anni più piccola per andare con una 16 anni più piccola, con il rischio di rimanere solo invecchiando è una bella preoccupazione, non tutto è facile nella vita. Per non parlare dell'immenso amore per la figlia che è attaccata morbosamente a lui, a cui non  darebbe mai un dolore del genere


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> In che modo credi mi debba aiutare? secondo me lo sta già facendo, da persona seria qual'è, rispettando la mia scelta, senza disturbarmi.
> lo so. lo so quanto si soffre, non è la prima volta che provo a lasciarlo. Ma stavolta mi sento più matura, sono arrivata al bivio. O continuare con lui e vedere la mia famiglia naufragare, senza nessun futuro o staccarmi da lui e cercare di ripristinare quello che di buono che c'è nella mia vita di coppia.
> So che molti lo continueranno a giudicare, ma credo che lui abbia sempre messo i paletti, per autoprogrammarsi la vita e perchè poi, vista la sua età, lasciare la moglie 3 anni più piccola per andare con una 16 anni più piccola, *con il rischio di rimanere solo invecchiando* è una bella preoccupazione, *non tutto è facile nella vita*. Per non parlare dell'immenso amore per la figlia che è attaccata morbosamente a lui, a cui non darebbe mai un dolore del genere


quindi non si fida del tuo amore?

certo in tal caso meglio una moglie collaudata miiiii

se leggessi quello che scrivi come fosse scritto da altri forse ti renderesti conto delle cose che dici
forse

e quanti anni ha la figlia?


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non mi sono sentita mai amante, noi condividevamo tutto. Esempio della nostra giornata: mattina presto sms o saluto verbale del tipo Buongiorno amore, ti auguro una spendida giornata a più tardi. Durante la mattinata sms e telefonate per sapere cosa facevamo o avremmo fatto di li a poco. Saluto verbale prima del rientro a casa per il pranzo. Pomeriggio quando non ci vedevamo, ci sentivamo al telefono anche per 2 ore. Quel pomeriggio che capitava di incontraci, non era solo per fare l'amore, ma siamo andati per negozi, al mare ecc..La sera dopo cena e fino alle 23 circa, ci inviavamo sms. Capisci perchè non posso più vivere senza di lui??? Anche lui sta soffrendo tantissimo, ne sono sicura, perchè era sempre molto apprensivo e interessato a tutto ciò che mi riguardava. La cosa bella che mi rimarrà di questa favola, quando smetterò di soffrire è che è stata *pulita *e naturale.
> A proposito, non è vero che non vedo in lui nessun difetto, ne ha, soprattutto il suo senso del dovere. Ma sono più i pregi e oltre alle gentilezze, mi ha sempre spronato a migliorarmi, nel lavoro intendo, e mi è stato sempre vicino in tutto ciò che ho fatto.
> Non dico che non esistono storie come la nostra, a parte il contesto, ma è stata veramente fantastica. IO dicevo sempre a lui che solo i tempi erano sbagliati.


Pulita?  
Non c'è nulla di pulito in una storia extra coniugale. Per quanto possano essere sinceri i vostri sentimenti (tuoi o suoi), il tutto perde purezza per la presenza di un marito che da 28 mesi ripone la sua fiducia cieca in te.
Poi potrai aver avuto tutte le ragioni più sincere di questo mondo per tradire, però vediamo i fatti per come sono..almeno io la vedo così.

Il senso del dovere non è certo un difetto scusa.
In ogni persona ci sono delle cose che ci piacciono e delle cose che non ci piacciono, è la realtà.
Più ti leggo e più sono convinta che eri innamorata di quello che lui ti dava e non di lui.



Amoremio ha detto:


> ussignur
> 
> ho scritto praticamente la stessa cosa 2 post più sotto


Non so perché ma questo mi ricorda quando ti mettesti l'avatar con le mutande maschili...e io ti scambiai per il conte. :rotfl:

Per il resto quoto in toto Amoremio. :up:


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> In che modo credi mi debba aiutare? secondo me lo sta già facendo, da persona seria qual'è, rispettando la mia scelta, senza disturbarmi.
> lo so. lo so quanto si soffre, non è la prima volta che provo a lasciarlo. Ma stavolta mi sento più matura, sono arrivata al bivio. O continuare con lui e vedere la mia famiglia naufragare, senza nessun futuro o staccarmi da lui e cercare di ripristinare quello che di buono che c'è nella mia vita di coppia.
> So che molti lo continueranno a giudicare, ma credo che lui abbia sempre messo i paletti, per autoprogrammarsi la vita e perchè poi, vista la sua età, lasciare la moglie 3 anni più piccola per andare con una 16 anni più piccola, con il rischio di rimanere solo invecchiando è una bella preoccupazione, non tutto è facile nella vita. Per non parlare dell'immenso amore per la figlia che è attaccata morbosamente a lui, a cui non darebbe mai un dolore del genere


Deve eiutarti dicendo che il Tuo bene deve essere il suo. chi è sincero e vive una storia coinvolgente a latere con una furia iconoclasta uccide giorno per giorno il suo matrimonio, lo vede come un ostacolo, lo vuole eliminare, moglie o non moglie, figli o non figli. io sono stato vittimadi quella furia. ho vituperato mia miglie e tutto ciò che insieme a lei avevo costruito ma, compreso che non vi era futuro, ho rispettato la volontà della mia amante. io ho 39 anni non ho preoccupazioni e conomiche e potevo decidere ciò che volevo ma se una persona cui vuoi bene (davvero) ti chiede di tornare alla propria vita lo si deve consentire. senza messaggi strappalacrime. si è adulti e si sa cosa si rischia (e cosa si soffre...) quando si vive un amore clandestino. non si dovrebbe ma... shit happens... e ci si trova a gestire un mare di merda.... la mia amante decise di tornare indietro io gliel'ho consentito non perchè sono più bravo o più forte degli altri ma semplicemente perchè non volevo più vederla soffrire.... poi accettai di lavorare 5 mesi fuori dall'italia - via da mia moglie e via dalla mia amante -... ho fatto di tutto per dimenticare l'amante in quel periodo in russia, di tutto... e me ne vergogno profondamente... con il passare delle settimane mi interrogavo su che tipo di rapporto - se mai mia moglie (ignara di tutto) avesse voluto ricominciare... - avrei potuto darle.... ho chiesto di fare una settimana con lei, senza i bambini e ho trovato una persona che (incredibilmente ...) era ancora lì.... era pronta, mi diceva dai, riproviamoci, è stato solo un periodo buio..... il suo entusiasmo, la sua voglia di riavermi accanto hanno vinto su ogni cosa....sono stato un uomo molto molto fortunato. e ora sono in debito... un debito che non potrò mai pagare del tutto.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi non si fida del tuo amore?
> 
> certo in tal caso meglio una moglie collaudata miiiii
> 
> ...


Forse hai ragione tu, non so più cosa scrivo.
La figlia ha 25 anni, ma il loro rapporto è pazzesco. Lei è più gelosa della madre.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ussignur
> 
> ho scritto praticamente la stessa cosa 2 post più sotto


Ti rode eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Non si sfugge alla maledizone del conte.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per Rosalba stra concordo,,,ma come si fa' 28 mesi e non si accorge di niente...come si fa'ovvio Niko,,,lui ha un'altra ed era strafelice che qualcun'altro pensasse a scoparsi la moglie..fatica in meno...sai quando non te ne frega piu'niente farlo diventa uno schifo...credo


No Lothar quando non te ne frega più niente, non fai più sesso e amen.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ....bella famiglia,bella casa,seconda al mare,lavoro ok,moglie che meglio di cosi'non potevo trovare,non mi manca niente.. ma voglio di piu'......


Posso capire il voglio di più ma mi rattrista vedere cosa ci sta dentro quel voglio di più. Possibile che sia tutto lì?


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Ragazzi, è chiaro come la luna piena, il marito va con le mignotte, si pagherà anche ma il costo è inferiore alla lunga di una stressante amante.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non mi sono sentita mai amante, noi condividevamo tutto. Esempio della nostra giornata: mattina presto sms o saluto verbale del tipo Buongiorno amore, ti auguro una spendida giornata a più tardi. Durante la mattinata sms e telefonate per sapere cosa facevamo o avremmo fatto di li a poco. Saluto verbale prima del rientro a casa per il pranzo. Pomeriggio quando non ci vedevamo, ci sentivamo al telefono anche per 2 ore. Quel pomeriggio che capitava di incontraci, non era solo per fare l'amore, ma siamo andati per negozi, al mare ecc..La sera dopo cena e fino alle 23 circa, ci inviavamo sms.


Ma questo tutti i giorni?


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Rosalbe
> ma com'è con tuo marito? ho notato che ne parli malvolentieri
> 
> altra cosa che mi chiedo: *come lui abbia potuto fare a nascondere tutto questo a sua moglie, dato il notevole tempo che trascorrevate insieme *
> *e come abbia potuto sua moglie non accorgersi di niente*


Che la moglie sappia già e sia complice?


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che la moglie sappia già e sia complice?


non lo so
Rosalbe non mi ha risposto


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> non lo so
> Rosalbe non mi ha risposto


La moglie non lo aiuta mai e quando c'è non lo molla un momento, la figlia di 25 anni è gelosa. Rosalbe, SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Deve eiutarti dicendo che il Tuo bene deve essere il suo. chi è sincero e vive una storia coinvolgente a latere con una furia iconoclasta uccide giorno per giorno il suo matrimonio, lo vede come un ostacolo, lo vuole eliminare, moglie o non moglie, figli o non figli. io sono stato vittimadi quella furia. ho vituperato mia miglie e tutto ciò che insieme a lei avevo costruito ma, compreso che non vi era futuro, ho rispettato la volontà della mia amante. io ho 39 anni non ho preoccupazioni e conomiche e potevo decidere ciò che volevo ma se una persona cui vuoi bene (davvero) ti chiede di tornare alla propria vita lo si deve consentire. senza messaggi strappalacrime. si è adulti e si sa cosa si rischia (e cosa si soffre...) quando si vive un amore clandestino. non si dovrebbe ma... shit happens... e ci si trova a gestire un mare di merda.... la mia amante decise di tornare indietro io gliel'ho consentito non perchè sono più bravo o più forte degli altri ma semplicemente perchè non volevo più vederla soffrire.... poi accettai di lavorare 5 mesi fuori dall'italia - via da mia moglie e via dalla mia amante -... ho fatto di tutto per dimenticare l'amante in quel periodo in russia, di tutto... e me ne vergogno profondamente... con il passare delle settimane mi interrogavo su che tipo di rapporto - se mai mia moglie (ignara di tutto) avesse voluto ricominciare... - avrei potuto darle.... ho chiesto di fare una settimana con lei, senza i bambini e ho trovato una persona che (incredibilmente ...) era ancora lì.... era pronta, mi diceva dai, riproviamoci, è stato solo un periodo buio..... il suo entusiasmo, la sua voglia di riavermi accanto hanno vinto su ogni cosa....sono stato un uomo molto molto fortunato. e ora sono in debito... un debito che non potrò mai pagare del tutto.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


e se lei non si fosse tirata indietro?
tu potevi decidere ciò che volevi, ma cosa volevi al di là di quella furia?

ad ogni buon conto, sì, sei stato fortunato


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Ah, Rosalbe, tuo marito ti avrà anche trascurato, ma si parla in questi casi, Dio ti creò con una bocca non solo per fare pompini agli amanti, ma forse anche per comunicare. La mancanza di comunicazione è il primo fenomeno di una crisi e molto spesso è alimentata dalla persona che dice di essere trascurata, poi quella diventa la scusa per atti tendenzialmente criminosi (nel senso che sono lesivi di una persona), sempre con l'idea di avere si torto, ma l'altro ha fatto...bla bla bla. me le sono sentite dire per due volte queste stronzate, sono balle e lo sai anche tu, se volevi comunicazione e attenzione dovevi parlare, poi non siamo animali che bisognano di attenzioni continue se no fanno dispetti.
Impara a parlare con chi di dovere e non con i mentecatti qualsiasi nel posto di lavoro.


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La moglie non lo aiuta mai e quando c'è non lo molla un momento, la figlia di 25 anni è gelosa. Rosalbe, SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAAA!


che anche la figlia sospetti qualcosa?


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> che anche la figlia sospetti qualcosa?


Queste cose le racconta lui. Mette le mani avanti.


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> e se lei non si fosse tirata indietro?
> tu potevi decidere ciò che volevi, ma cosa volevi al di là di quella furia?
> 
> ad ogni buon conto, sì, sei stato fortunato


 
non lo so per certo... ma credo che se fossi stato scoperto non avrei negato... mamma mia che periodo orrendo....brrrr


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non lo so per certo... ma credo che se fossi stato scoperto non avrei negato... mamma mia che periodo orrendo....brrrr


quanto tempo è durato quel periodo?

(scusami, questa è l'ultima domanda)


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non lo so per certo... ma credo che se fossi stato scoperto non avrei negato... mamma mia che periodo orrendo....brrrr


Ti dirò, se scoperti mai negare, l'opposto di quello che dicevano, chi nega l'evidenza si ritrova solitamente molto male, è una estrema presa per il culo, come dare del pazzo o della pazza al tradito.


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Queste cose le racconta lui. Mette le mani avanti.


e di sicuro la situazione è molto più complessa di quanto Rosalbe scrive qui...ma vedi...lei non parla del suo rapporto con il marito


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> quanto tempo è durato quel periodo?
> 
> (scusami, questa è l'ultima domanda)


la storia in tutto 18 mesi. 6 di "euforia", 6 di "consapevolezza" e 6 di delirio...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione tu, *non so più cosa scrivo*.
> La figlia ha 25 anni, ma il loro rapporto è pazzesco. Lei è più gelosa della madre.


quoto il grassetto


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La moglie non lo aiuta mai e quando c'è non lo molla un momento, la figlia di 25 anni è gelosa. Rosalbe, SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAAA!


ecco 
appunto

elisa prima maniera


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Queste cose le racconta lui. Mette le mani avanti.


ammazza

che è la dea kalì, 'sto marpione?


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> la storia in tutto 18 mesi. 6 di "euforia", 6 di "consapevolezza" e 6 di delirio...


posso farti un'altra domanda?
anche lei aveva famiglia?


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> posso farti un'altra domanda?
> anche lei aveva famiglia?


la storia è cominciata in sostanza al suo addio al nubilato .... si è sposata e dopo è continuata....


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> la storia è cominciata in sostanza al suo addio al nubilato .... si è sposata e dopo è continuata....


Ma che bella ragazzuola, troia prima di sposarsi, troia dopo, scusa le parole, ma una che agisce in questo modo deve essere proprio fuori di melone.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> e di sicuro la situazione è molto più complessa di quanto Rosalbe scrive qui...ma vedi...lei non parla del suo rapporto con il marito


Lo so, infatti ho smesso di farle domande al riguardo. Tanto non risponde -


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ammazza
> 
> che è la dea kalì, 'sto marpione?


Dici che sono un po' prevenuta?


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> la storia è cominciata in sostanza al suo addio al nubilato .... si è sposata e dopo è continuata....


ah...capito...



resto ferma nella mia decisione di non sposarmi mai


----------



## kay76 (16 Giugno 2011)

*rifletti*

Io quando sento queste cose, rabbrividisco. E non sono nè religiosa nè antica. Sono consapevole che tutti possiamo sbagliare, che tutti, in un momento di debolezza,di crisi, possiamo cedere alla tentazione di un nuovo flirt, di qualcosa che ci faccia sentire vivi, che rompa la nostra routine. Ma per cortesia, non parliamo di amore. Amore è dedicarsi totalmente a una persona, aver cura e rispetto dell'altro, anche nei giorni difficili.Ma che cazzo le facciamo a fare quelle promesse, il giorno del matrimonio, se poi alla prima difficoltà o tentazione cadiamo e non sappiamo mantenerle?Se ami un altro, lascia tuo marito, forse potrai guardarti ancora allo specchio.Io posso capire una sbandata, ma 28 mesi???????come si fà??????Ti assicuro che non voglio giudicarti, ma solo farti capire il male che stai facendo, soprattutto a te stessa. Io non tradirei mai, ma non perchè sono una santa , ma perchè a 35 anni, con un matrimono di 8 anni (e un fidanzamento di 10), due figli, non tradirei mai mè stessa, le cose in cui credo, le cose che con tanta fatica e sacrifici ho costruito.Se mi innamorassi di un altro, significherebbe che non amo più mio marito e lo lascerei, per rispetto nei suoi confronti.
E poi essere l'amante di un uomo..credo sia la cosa più squallida al mondo.Ti chiedo scusa per la mia durezza. Ma se fossi nella tua situazione, vorrei che un'amica mi prenesse a sberle, e mi dicesse "che cazzo fai???". Guarda dentro te stessa, al di là del tuo amante. Con chi vuoi passare il resto della tua vita?Ti saluto con affetto.


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io quando sento queste cose, rabbrividisco. E non sono nè religiosa nè antica. Sono consapevole che tutti possiamo sbagliare, che tutti, in un momento di debolezza,di crisi, possiamo cedere alla tentazione di un nuovo flirt, di qualcosa che ci faccia sentire vivi, che rompa la nostra routine. Ma per cortesia, non parliamo di amore. Amore è dedicarsi totalmente a una persona, aver cura e rispetto dell'altro, anche nei giorni difficili.Ma che cazzo le facciamo a fare quelle promesse, il giorno del matrimonio, se poi alla prima difficoltà o tentazione cadiamo e non sappiamo mantenerle?Se ami un altro, lascia tuo marito, forse potrai guardarti ancora allo specchio.Io posso capire una sbandata, ma 28 mesi???????come si fà??????Ti assicuro che non voglio giudicarti, ma solo farti capire il male che stai facendo, soprattutto a te stessa. Io non tradirei mai, ma non perchè sono una santa , ma perchè a 35 anni, con un matrimono di 8 anni (e un fidanzamento di 10), due figli, non tradirei mai mè stessa, le cose in cui credo, le cose che con tanta fatica e sacrifici ho costruito.Se mi innamorassi di un altro, significherebbe che non amo più mio marito e lo lascerei, per rispetto nei suoi confronti.
> E poi essere l'amante di un uomo..credo sia la cosa più squallida al mondo.Ti chiedo scusa per la mia durezza. Ma se fossi nella tua situazione, vorrei che un'amica mi prenesse a sberle, e mi dicesse "che cazzo fai???". Guarda dentro te stessa, al di là del tuo amante. Con chi vuoi passare il resto della tua vita?Ti saluto con affetto.


ciao kay,
ma...ehm...tu perché sei qui?


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La moglie non lo aiuta mai e quando c'è non lo molla un momento, la figlia di 25 anni è gelosa. Rosalbe, SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAAA!


Ma sveglia de che scusa????
Saprò bene come funziona la sua vita, sono 28 mesi che sto con lui.
Lui non parla mai della moglie, ma si capisce che sta solo tutta la settimana, per poi stare, sabato e domenica, sotto la sua gonna. E della figlia gelosa, lo so perchè mi raccontava degli aneddoti, non riferiti a me.


----------



## oceansize (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma sveglia de che scusa????
> Saprò bene come funziona la sua vita, sono 28 mesi che sto con lui.
> Lui non parla mai della moglie, ma si capisce che sta solo tutta la settimana, per poi stare, sabato e domenica, sotto la sua gonna. E della figlia gelosa, lo so perchè mi raccontava degli aneddoti, non riferiti a me.


ma è un uomo o uno zerbino? te c'hai 2 prosciutti grossi così sugli occhi secondo me. 
cmq pensa davvero a cosa vuoi dal futuro e costruiscilo, per le favole sei un po' grande.


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma sveglia de che scusa????
> *Saprò bene come funziona la sua vita, sono 28 mesi che sto con lui.*
> Lui non parla mai della moglie, ma si capisce che sta solo tutta la settimana, per poi stare, sabato e domenica, sotto la sua gonna. E della figlia gelosa, lo so perchè mi raccontava degli aneddoti, non riferiti a me.




Riflettendoci...mi sa che è la moglie a non sapere con chi sta da tanti anni.

Quoto ocean...soprattutto sulle fette di prosciutto.


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ma è un uomo o uno zerbino? te c'hai 2 prosciutti grossi così sugli occhi secondo me.
> cmq pensa davvero a cosa vuoi dal futuro e costruiscilo, per le favole sei un po' grande.


Per quanto riguarda la sua vita familiare, uno zerbino. Dice che non ha litigato mai con la moglie, ma perchè lui è uno sempre accondiscendente. Cmq avrò i prosciutti, ma non credo che sappiano nulla ne moglie, ne figlia. Ma tanto ormai x me è finita, non occorre che parliate male di lui. ormai è fatta.


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma sveglia de che scusa????
> Saprò bene come funziona la sua vita, sono 28 mesi che sto con lui.
> Lui non parla mai della moglie, ma si capisce che sta solo tutta la settimana, per poi stare, sabato e domenica, sotto la sua gonna. E della figlia gelosa, lo so perchè mi raccontava degli aneddoti, non riferiti a me.


allora Rosalbe,
premesso che nessuno meglio di te conosce la situazione che stai vivendo
lasciati dire che una donna a 25 anni dovrebbe essere abbastanza grande da provvedere alla propria vita emancipandosi dai propri genitori
ergo se sua figlia è morbosamente attaccata a lui
qui gatta ci cova
ma bada bene
non si vuole insinuare che lui ti abbia mentito
ma solo che la situazione potrebbe essere molto più complicata di quanto sai tu

quanto poi al fatto che lui non parli mai di sua moglie...beh...nemmeno tu parli molto di tuo marito 
per cui è difficile capire cosa hai cercato fuori che ti mancava dentro il tuo matrimonio


----------



## oceansize (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma tanto ormai x me è finita, non occorre che parliate male di lui. ormai è fatta.


buon per te :up: 
e se dovessi fallire, siamo sempre qui


----------



## kay76 (16 Giugno 2011)

*ti spiego subito*

Perchè sono stata tradita.Dopo un mese che avevo partorito il  mio secondo filglio. Mi porto dentro un dolore che solo chi l'ha provato può capire. che dici, sono legittimata a dire la mia???????????sempre con il solito affetto e massima comprensione per tutti....


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la sua vita familiare, uno zerbino. *Dice che non ha litigato mai con la moglie, ma perchè lui è uno sempre accondiscendente*. Cmq avrò i prosciutti, ma non credo che sappiano nulla ne moglie, ne figlia. Ma tanto ormai x me è finita, non occorre che parliate male di lui. ormai è fatta.


il grassetto mi fa pensare...e invece ci sarebbe tanto da dire, senza necessariamente parlare male


comunque leggo fermezza nelle tue parole
e ti auguro semplicemente ciò che desideri
qualunque cosa sia


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la sua vita familiare, uno zerbino. Dice che non ha litigato mai con la moglie, ma perchè lui è uno sempre accondiscendente. Cmq avrò i prosciutti, ma non credo che sappiano nulla ne moglie, ne figlia. *Ma tanto ormai x me è finita, non occorre che parliate male di lui. ormai è fatta*.



Stavo per dirlo io...


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Perchè sono stata tradita.Dopo un mese che avevo partorito il  mio secondo filglio. Mi porto dentro un dolore che solo chi l'ha provato può capire. che dici, sono legittimata a dire la mia???????????sempre con il solito affetto e massima comprensione per tutti....


lo avevo intuito...
beh qui potrai trovare voci capaci di ascoltarti 
potrai dare sfogo alla tua delusione e alla tua rabbia
raccontarti
e persino ascoltare la voce dell'altra campana

in certi momenti tutto è utile per capire

benvenuta


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma questo tutti i giorni?


Si tutti i giorni da 28 mesi, con una riduzione della comunicazione, nelle feste e sabato e domenica.
Cmq la moglie non si può accorgere di nulla, perchè la sera, lei sta davanti la televisione in salotto e lui se ne va in camera da letto.


----------



## kay76 (16 Giugno 2011)

Cara Elena, mi rendo conto di essere stata molto dura. Ma io credo che alle persone in una situazione simile bisogna dare una scrollata.Soprattutto quando la cosa dura da così tanto tempo. Arriva un'età in cui bisogna fare i conti con sè stessi e con la propria vita. Con ciò in cui si crede e che si vuole proteggere. Ho il massimo rispetto per una persona, anche sposata e con figli, che dice "mi sono innamorata di un'altra persona, voglio stare con lei, non ti amo più".Quelo che non capisco è la menzogna...soprattutto con sè stessi...come si pùò stare con una persona che non si ama più?. Con affetto


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Cara Elena, mi rendo conto di essere stata molto dura. Ma io credo che alle persone in una situazione simile bisogna dare una scrollata.Soprattutto quando la cosa dura da così tanto tempo.* Arriva un'età in cui bisogna fare i conti con sè stessi e con la propria vita.* Con ciò in cui si crede e che si vuole proteggere. Ho il massimo rispetto per una persona, anche sposata e con figli, che dice "mi sono innamorata di un'altra persona, voglio stare con lei, non ti amo più".Quelo che non capisco è la menzogna...soprattutto con sè stessi...come si pùò stare con una persona che non si ama più?. Con affetto


arriva sempre il momento di fare i conti

leggendo qua e là troverai le storie di Diletta, Niko, Lemon, Sienne...e sono solo alcune tra le tante 

poi se e quando vorrai potrai aprire tu una tua discussione


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Quelo che non capisco è la menzogna...soprattutto con sè stessi*...come si pùò stare con una persona che non si ama più?. *Con affetto


E ancora te lo chiedi?


----------



## kay76 (16 Giugno 2011)

era una domanda, ovviamente, retorica. Non potrei mai stare con una persona che non amo.


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2011)

Rosalbe ho letto la tua storia.
Volevo chiederti: ma tutte queste domande sul fatto che forse il tuo amante ti ama davvero o forse no... mi ha colpito, davvero; guarda, secondo me il "m'ama - non m'ama" con l'amante è l'ultimo lusso che ti puoi permettere in una situazione come la tua . Ci sta come i cavoli a merenda, non so se mi spiego.
Se tu fossi amante single capirei tutto questo struggimento, ma ricorda che con marito, casa in comune, baracca e burattini ci vuole un minimo di... realismo. Chiamiamolo così.
Posso chiederti Rosalbe se hai dei bambini?


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Non amo molto i paragoni, cmq 1) non so come sia tua moglie. 2) mio marito non è scemo per nulla, *si fida di me* e poi io prima di avere questa storia, ho sempre messaggiato, con amiche alunni ecc....ormai è abituato e non ci fa più caso.
> Piuttosto non si può pensare che l'indifferenza dei maritini, spingano ad interessarsi di qualcuno che ti dia attenzioni??
> *Ovviamente non voglio dare la colpa a lui per ciò che sta succedendo, ma in parte.*...


Ed evidentemente fa molto male a fidarsi....pure io mi fidavo (e facevo male)

Non dai la colpa a lui, però....in parte....sotto sotto....se lui non fosse cosi......
Io sono dell'idea che se non ti va bene una persona non continui a starci assieme ingannandolo e prendendolo per i fondelli per poi usarlo da tappabuchi quando hai finito la tua storia....Sbaglio in qualcosa?


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

Mi dite che non parlo mai di mio marito, adesso lo farò.
Premetto che io mai ho pensato: ti tradisco per farti un dispetto, solo dei pazzi potrebbero pensare ciò.
Altra premessa, la mia famiglia è stata un pò sui generis, papà assente, mamma permanentemente occupata. Ero la più piccola della famiglia e mia sorella 12 anni più grande, si è sposata prestissimo, per divorziare subito dopo. Mi mamma contrarissima a questo, continua ancora a dire che il matrimonio è uno solo e nel bene o male bisogna tenersi quello.
Mio padre, quando io avevo 28 anni, dopo anni di relazione, va via con la sua segretaria più giovane di 30 anni.
Cmq La storia tra me e mio marito inizia quando io avevo 17 anni, mio marito 28. Ero una studentessa  e stavo per frequentare il 5 anno, lui molto possessivo, mi voleva tutta per se e più volte abbiamo litigato per questo. Speravo che con il matrimonio migliorasse, e fino a quando sono rimasta mamma e moglie, lui era molto tranquillo. Quando ho rispreso a lavorare e a studiare, è cambiato nuovamente, si arrabbiava per un non nulla e qualche volta ho preso qualche schiaffone, e gli dicevo sempre in quei momenti di rabbia, ti meriteresti un bel paio di corna, ma non lo pensavo lontanamente. Mi accompagnava ovunque e mi sentivo molto limitata, tanto da aver paura di guidare da sola in autostrada, così che per spostarmi avevo sempre bisogno di lui. Da tre anni a questa parte ho cominciato ad essere più indipendente  e lui mi rimproverava che sono cambiata. Non potevo avere delle iniziative perchè gli davano fastidio. NOn so cosa mi ha spinto nelle braccia di un altro. L'hanno scorso ho organizzato le vacanze estive pere stare un pò insieme e cercare di allontanare l'idea del mio amico, ma si è comportato malissimo, mi ha fatto vivere un vero inferno, tanto che pensavo che fosse ciò che dovevo pagare per ciò che facevo. Ad agosto, sono esplosa e dopo una notte insonne, non mi ha fatto dormire, gli ho detto che era meglio finisse tutto. Forse spaventato da questo o forse ha trovato un'altra, come dicono alcuni di voi, da agosto a casa mia è paradiso, qualunque cosa faccio o organizzo, non ha più nulla da ridire ed è tutto molto tranquillo, senza più liti o altro.


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ed evidentemente fa molto male a fidarsi....pure io mi fidavo (e facevo male)
> 
> Non dai la colpa a lui, però....in parte....sotto sotto....se lui non fosse cosi......
> Io sono dell'idea che se non ti va bene una persona non continui a starci assieme ingannandolo e prendendolo per i fondelli per poi usarlo da tappabuchi quando hai finito la tua storia....Sbaglio in qualcosa?


No, non sbagli e nel mondo *Iperuranio,* il mondo delle idee perfette, secondo Platone, quello che dici tu sarebbe realizzabilissimo.
Ma secondo te potrei distruggere la vita dei miei figli e di mio marito, per un errore tutto mio?


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> allora Rosalbe,
> premesso che nessuno meglio di te conosce la situazione che stai vivendo
> lasciati dire che una donna a 25 anni dovrebbe essere abbastanza grande da provvedere alla propria vita emancipandosi dai propri genitori
> ergo se sua figlia è morbosamente attaccata a lui
> ...


che intendi per situazione complicata??? cmq lo sento come parla con sua figlia al telefono e sembre lei la moglie.


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> che intendi per situazione complicata???* cmq lo sento come parla con sua figlia al telefono e sembre lei la moglie*.


Ma tu sei l'amante quindi queste considerazioni non ti competono. Davvero. 
Il rapporto con sua figlia se lo smazza lui, com'è giusto.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Si tutti i giorni da 28 mesi, con una riduzione della comunicazione, nelle feste e sabato e domenica.
> Cmq *la moglie non si può accorgere di nulla, perchè la sera, lei sta davanti la televisione in salotto e lui se ne va in camera da letto*.


AH AH AH AH :rotfl:
Scusa se rido, ma tu non hai idea delle cose che si fanno quando ti viene il sospetto :mrgreen:
Mi stupisce il fatto che ne lei ne tuo marito in tutto quel tempo se la siano bevuta...quando ci sono problemi è cosi evidente


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Cara Elena, mi rendo conto di essere stata molto dura. Ma io credo che alle persone in una situazione simile bisogna dare una scrollata.Soprattutto quando la cosa dura da così tanto tempo. Arriva un'età in cui bisogna fare i conti con sè stessi e con la propria vita. Con ciò in cui si crede e che si vuole proteggere. Ho il massimo rispetto per una persona, anche sposata e con figli, che dice "mi sono innamorata di un'altra persona, voglio stare con lei, non ti amo più".Quelo che non capisco è la menzogna...soprattutto con sè stessi...*come si pùò stare con una persona che non si ama più?*. Con affetto


Io pure non lo capisco sai? Sarà che sono nella tua stessa situazione.

Chiedilo al Conte....lui lo sa


----------



## kay76 (16 Giugno 2011)

Rosalbe, prenditi un attimo di tregua. Guarda bene dentro te stessa.tu ami quest'uomo?E' lui il tuo migliore amico, quello che ti fà sentire "a casa" quando sei fra le sue braccia?E' lui la persona che vuoi chiamare per prima quando ti succede qualcosa, che sia bella o brutta?E' lui la persona che quando ti abbraccia , non ti manca nulla?E' lui persona con cui condividi ogni tuo intimo pensiero?E' lui che se subisce una sconfitta, tu soffri come fosse stata tua?Se lui è contento per qualcosa, tu ne godi, come fosse una tua vittoria?. Non capisco cosa c'entri sua figlia etc...non sono cose di cui ti devi occupare.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Mi dite che non parlo mai di mio marito, adesso lo farò.
> Premetto che io mai ho pensato: ti tradisco per farti un dispetto, solo dei pazzi potrebbero pensare ciò.
> Altra premessa, la mia famiglia è stata un pò sui generis, papà assente, mamma permanentemente occupata. Ero la più piccola della famiglia e mia sorella 12 anni più grande, si è sposata prestissimo, per divorziare subito dopo. Mi mamma contrarissima a questo, continua ancora a dire che il matrimonio è uno solo e nel bene o male bisogna tenersi quello.
> Mio padre, quando io avevo 28 anni, dopo anni di relazione, va via con la sua segretaria più giovane di 30 anni.
> Cmq La storia tra me e mio marito inizia quando io avevo 17 anni, mio marito 28. Ero una studentessa e stavo per frequentare il 5 anno, lui molto possessivo, mi voleva tutta per se e più volte abbiamo litigato per questo. Speravo che con il matrimonio migliorasse, e fino a quando sono rimasta mamma e moglie, lui era molto tranquillo. Quando ho rispreso a lavorare e a studiare, è cambiato nuovamente, si arrabbiava per un non nulla e qualche volta ho preso qualche schiaffone, e gli dicevo sempre in quei momenti di rabbia, ti meriteresti un bel paio di corna, ma non lo pensavo lontanamente. Mi accompagnava ovunque e mi sentivo molto limitata, tanto da aver paura di guidare da sola in autostrada, così che per spostarmi avevo sempre bisogno di lui. Da tre anni a questa parte ho cominciato ad essere più indipendente e lui mi rimproverava che sono cambiata. Non potevo avere delle iniziative perchè gli davano fastidio. NOn so cosa mi ha spinto nelle braccia di un altro. L'hanno scorso ho organizzato le vacanze estive pere stare un pò insieme e cercare di allontanare l'idea del mio amico, ma si è comportato malissimo, mi ha fatto vivere un vero inferno, tanto che pensavo che fosse ciò che dovevo pagare per ciò che facevo. Ad agosto, sono esplosa e dopo una notte insonne, non mi ha fatto dormire, gli ho detto che era meglio finisse tutto. Forse spaventato da questo o forse ha trovato un'altra, come dicono alcuni di voi, *da agosto a casa mia è paradiso, qualunque cosa faccio o organizzo, non ha più nulla da ridire ed è tutto molto tranquillo, senza più liti o altro*.


Mmmmhhh, certo da come la descivi e già il fatto che ti sei presa degli schiaffoni la mettono su un piano diverso (sono sempre dell'idea che dovresti mollarlo eh...non giustifico il tradimento )

Per il grassetto, potrebbe essere spaventato o essersi trovato un'altra, però le stesse cose succedono tuttora a casa mia e io ti assicuro non ho amanti e non sono più tanto spaventato....


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2011)

Che poi, per fare l'amante ci vuole anche il physique du role. Insomma...
Scegli di imbarcarti in questa vicenda, almeno fallo bene. 
Le "interpretazioni" da psicologa della domenica non si addicono al coniuge adultero.
Fondamentale è il buon gusto e il saper stare al proprio posto. 

Sempre. 

ari


----------



## kay76 (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io pure non lo capisco sai? Sarà che sono nella tua stessa situazione.
> 
> Chiedilo al Conte....lui lo sa


Caro Niko, a volte penso che vivere nella menzogna sia peggio che subirla..almeno ti rimane il rispetto di tè stesso.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> No, non sbagli e nel mondo *Iperuranio,* il mondo delle idee perfette, secondo Platone, quello che dici tu sarebbe realizzabilissimo.
> *Ma secondo te potrei distruggere la vita dei miei figli e di mio marito, per un errore tutto mio*?


Non c'è bisogno del mondo di Iper Uranio , una cosa o è giusta o è sbagliata....quindi se tu dici che non sbaglio...allora dico il giusto.

In effetti tendo a ragionare in base alla mia vicenda e trascuro il fatto che io ho scoperto tutto e ti assicuro che le cose cambiano parecchio.
Se la cosa rimane all'oscuro e riesci a gestirla forse è meglio che la tieni per te, perché ti assicuro che è una sofferenza incredibile


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Caro Niko, a volte penso che vivere nella menzogna sia peggio che subirla..a*lmeno ti rimane il rispetto di tè stesso.*


ne sei sicura?


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Rosalbe, prenditi un attimo di tregua. Guarda bene dentro te stessa.tu ami quest'uomo?E' lui il tuo migliore amico, quello che ti fà sentire "a casa" quando sei fra le sue braccia?E' lui la persona che vuoi chiamare per prima quando ti succede qualcosa, che sia bella o brutta?E' lui la persona che quando ti abbraccia , non ti manca nulla?E' lui persona con cui condividi ogni tuo intimo pensiero?E' lui che se subisce una sconfitta, tu soffri come fosse stata tua?Se lui è contento per qualcosa, tu ne godi, come fosse una tua vittoria?. Non capisco cosa c'entri sua figlia etc...non sono cose di cui ti devi occupare.


E' lui che chiamo quando mi succede qualunque cosa, figurati che ho avuto un incidente con la macchina, ed ho chiamato lui prima di mio marito.
Infatti, oggi a mia figlia è successa una cosa molto bella e ci sono rimasta troppo male di non averglielo potuto dire. Mi manca un pezzo di me.
Forse hai frainteso, io stavo rispondendo agli altri riguardo la figlia, io sono felicissima del rapporto che ha con la figlia, l'ho amo ancor di più, per il padre che è.


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno del mondo di Iper Uranio , una cosa o è giusta o è sbagliata....quindi se tu dici che non sbaglio...allora dico il giusto.
> 
> In effetti tendo a ragionare in base alla mia vicenda e trascuro il fatto che io ho scoperto tutto e ti assicuro che le cose cambiano parecchio.
> Se la cosa rimane all'oscuro e riesci a gestirla forse è meglio che la tieni per te, perché ti assicuro che è una sofferenza incredibile


Mi spiace tantissimo, ma io mai avrei pensato che, nella mia vita, avrei potuto fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## kay76 (16 Giugno 2011)

Rosalbe....Se ami LUI, io penso dovresti lasciare tuo marito. Fare chiarezza nella tua vita. Pensaci.Rifletti. Vuoi stare per sempre con un uomo che non ami?-Scusa ma, piuttosto da sola.Da quello che dici,  la vita con tuo marito non è stata facile, da quando tu hai deciso di essere una donna indipendente,ti ha addirittura picchiato(cosa che per me è intollerabile).Un primo passo potrebbe essere quello di lasciarlo. Fallo per te stessa. La storia con l'altro...boh...lui mi sembra di capire che non lascerà la moglie quindi non sò quanto ne valga la pena.Innanzitutto pensa a te stessa e ai tuoi figli.Con affetto


----------



## oceansize (16 Giugno 2011)

mah mi chiedevo una cosa:
come si può amare una persona che ha 2 facce? che magari torna a casa e si mette (o toglie ) la maschera e sta in famiglia come se niente fosse? che non ha l'intenzione di prendere una posizione chiara e decisa per la propria vita?
*come ci si può fidare*? o si è così ingenui da pensare che "con me è sincero solo con gli altri mente"?
come si può amare la falsità?

così eh, tanto per pensare un po'.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Mi spiace tantissimo, ma io mai avrei pensato che, nella mia vita, avrei potuto fare una cosa del genere.


Nemmeno mia moglie 

"è capitata" "non lo ho cercato" "lui è diverso dagli altri" "mi fa sentire viva" "per te non contavo più niente"....sono le cose che mi dice mia moglie...

Noti qualche analogia?


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Rosalbe....Se ami LUI, io penso dovresti lasciare tuo marito. Fare chiarezza nella tua vita. Pensaci.Rifletti. Vuoi stare per sempre con un uomo che non ami?-Scusa ma, piuttosto da sola.Da quello che dici, la vita con tuo marito non è stata facile, da quando tu hai deciso di essere una donna indipendente,ti ha addirittura picchiato(cosa che per me è intollerabile).Un primo passo potrebbe essere quello di lasciarlo. Fallo per te stessa. La storia con l'altro...boh...lui mi sembra di capire che non lascerà la moglie quindi non sò quanto ne valga la pena.Innanzitutto pensa a te stessa e ai tuoi figli.Con affetto


 
Grazie, spero di riuscire a pensare un pò a me e ai miei figli. Loro sono molto legati al padre e non potrei mai farli soffrire. Non volevo raccontare niente sul mio consorte perchè in fondo gli voglio bene e lui che piano ha distrutto tutto, ma non per questo giustifico ciò che ho fatto.
Cmq io prima dicevo sempre: se un giorno dovessi innamorarmi di un altro lo direi per primo a mio marito, ma vi assicuro che a trovarsi dentro non è facile farlo.


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Nemmeno mia moglie
> 
> "è capitata" "non lo ho cercato" "lui è diverso dagli altri" "mi fa sentire viva" "per te non contavo più niente"....sono le cose che mi dice mia moglie...
> 
> Noti qualche analogia?


Non so com'è andata la storia di tua moglie, ma non credo ci siano frasi ciclostilate.
Piuttosto vorrei sapere ma secondo te tu hai qualche parte di colpa? e poi, ma come l'hai scoperto?


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Non so com'è andata la storia di tua moglie, ma non credo ci siano frasi ciclostilate.
> Piuttosto vorrei sapere ma secondo te tu hai qualche parte di colpa? e poi, ma come l'hai scoperto?


Io ho la colpa di non essere riuscito a darle quello di cui aveva bisogno...
Ho un carattere un pò chiuso ma non è certo una novità, siamo stati assieme 11 anni prima di sposarci...lei stessa mi dice che io sono sempre stato cosi....
Però di certo tengo a lei e su questo non si discute...solo che lei non lo vede....

Poi volendo dirla tutta pure lei ha le sue mancanze che io non gli ho MAI fatto pesare e non per questo ho pensato di cercare furoi quello che non trovavo...

Per come lo ho scoperto: beh...la situazione si percepiva, lei era diversa, distaccata, nervosa...cosi ho iniziato per la prima volta dopo 18 anni insieme a controllare e ho trovatu subito tutto....

Quindi cancella tutti gli sms e cose varie visto che la tua storia è conclusa....non si sa mai che tuo marito si svegli e non ti becchi proprio adesso, poi non sarebbe più un problema solo tuo


----------



## rosalbe (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io ho la colpa di non essere riuscito a darle quello di cui aveva bisogno...
> Ho un carattere un pò chiuso ma non è certo una novità, siamo stati assieme 11 anni prima di sposarci...lei stessa mi dice che io sono sempre stato cosi....
> Però di certo tengo a lei e su questo non si discute...solo che lei non lo vede....
> 
> ...


cercherò di cancellare sms e mail, ma per adesso non ce la faccio è troppo presto. Ognitanto li rileggo così mi sfogo un pò piangendo.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> cercherò di cancellare sms e mail, ma per adesso non ce la faccio *è troppo presto*. Ognitanto li rileggo così mi sfogo un pò piangendo.


Non è MAI troppo presto....fidati e dopo sarebbe anche peggio. Diciamo che se per più di due anni non e ne è accorto dubito lo faccia ora....però è un rischio notevole.

Ora mia moglie cancella qualsiasi sms che invia.....ma non è sufficiente :diffi:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko, e con tua moglie allora? Io in te sento la voglia di sfancularla pian piano, sbaglio forse?


----------



## kay76 (16 Giugno 2011)

Ragazzi scusate, ma io non capisco.Allora: convivenza, figli, lavoro, responsabilità....ma chi non sbaglia?Saremmo veramente presuntuosi a dire che non si sbaglia.Io ho sbagliato con mio marito, ne sono consapevole. Ma sò anche che lui è sempre stato l'uomo della mia vita e che lo amavo.Avevo la certezza che nonostante tutte le difficoltà noi saremmo stati per sempre insieme. Perchè lui era il mio migliore amico, la persona a cui potevo, senza vergogna, far vedere la parte peggiore di me.La persona con cui ridevo per le stesse cose, un film di Troisi o di Woody Allen, la persona che come me si emozionava per una canzone di De Andrè, Battisti, Litfiba, Sting..etc...la mia metà...chi non è esente da errori?bisogna guardarsi dentro e capire se la persona che abbiamo al nostro fianco è la persona con cui vogliamo condividere la vita.Che sia marito o amante.Con il consueto affetto


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, e con tua moglie allora? Io in te sento la voglia di sfancularla pian piano, sbaglio forse?


Già...leggi nel mio post cosa ho appena scoperto...la voglia di sfanculare è altissima ormai...


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già...leggi nel mio post cosa ho appena scoperto...la voglia di sfanculare è altissima ormai...


Leggi il tuo post, per me devi fare qualcosa, lei ti sta mancando di rispetto troppo senza alcuna comunicazione con te, è indicibile.


----------



## kay76 (17 Giugno 2011)

Caro Aristocat....ne sono prorio sicura.........il rispetto per sè stessi è la cosa più importante..............gli altri si comportino come credono...affari loro e e della loro coscienza.      Affettuosamente


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Caro Aristocat....ne sono prorio sicura.........il rispetto per sè stessi è la cosa più importante..............gli altri si comportino come credono...affari loro e e della loro coscienza.      Affettuosamente


Il tradimento mi ha fatto mancare la fiducia in me stesso e sono caduto in una spirale di devastazione totale, ho bevuto, non poco, direi troppo, ho fatto cazzate e decisamente il rispetto per me non c'era, ho cercato di tutto per far fuori la mia stessa persona. Adesso sono quanto di più vicino al 10% del me stesso prima del tradimento, ho solo dovuto avere attestati di stima per 2 anni consecutivi non ti dico da quante persone...e non mi basta per credermi una persona.


----------



## kay76 (17 Giugno 2011)

Cara Rosalbe, con tutta la comprensione del mondo.....ma come fai a tornare a casa da tuo marito, da così tanto tempo, come se niente fosse?non sarebbe forse il caso di parlargli?non dico confessare il tradimento, ma dirgli che qualcosa nel vostro rapporto non và??????Dai tuoi racconti mi sembra di capire che tu AMI L'ALTRO....... che sia il tuo punto di riferimento.Non dico che sia facile far finire un matrimonio,per di più con figli, però non puoi andare avanti così........Affetuosamente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento mi ha fatto mancare la fiducia in me stesso e sono caduto in una spirale di devastazione totale, ho bevuto, non poco, direi troppo, ho fatto cazzate e decisamente il rispetto per me non c'era, ho cercato di tutto per far fuori la mia stessa persona. Adesso sono quanto di più vicino al 10% del me stesso prima del tradimento, ho solo dovuto avere attestati di stima per 2 anni consecutivi non ti dico da quante persone...e non mi basta per credermi una persona.


Danielino

tu SEI una persona

adesso basta dai

non puoi mica andare avanti tutta la vita così

ma perché non te ne fotti di quelle due? insomma dai... sei giovane... stai per laurearti... okay, hai sofferto, ma adesso basta dai, su su!


----------



## kay76 (17 Giugno 2011)

Caro Daniele..tu non hai idea di quanto ti capisca....non ho mai bevuto e così tanto in vita mia..e me ne vergogno, perchè ho due figli da crescere.Il tradimento mi ha ucciso, come donna, come moglie, come madre. Mi sono sentita per mesi, uno straccio. La mia autostima, faticosamente conquistata, è andata in pezzi..Con affetto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Caro Daniele..tu non hai idea di quanto ti capisca....non ho mai bevuto e così tanto in vita mia..e me ne vergogno, perchè ho due figli da crescere.Il tradimento mi ha ucciso, come donna, come moglie, come madre. Mi sono sentita per mesi, uno straccio. La mia autostima, faticosamente conquistata, è andata in pezzi..Con affetto


Scusa, io sono l'ultima che dovrebbe parlare perché ho un passato da sconvoltona ma....... cerca di non bere se hai due figli da crescere. I tuoi figli sono più importanti del resto


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Perchè sono stata tradita.Dopo un mese che avevo partorito il  mio secondo filglio. Mi porto dentro un dolore che solo chi l'ha provato può capire. che dici, sono legittimata a dire la mia???????????sempre con il solito affetto e massima comprensione per tutti....


Ma certo...dai benvenuta...
Si ogni dolore, solo chi lo ha provato lo può capire.
E credimi chi non ha provato nella propria vita il vero dolore, non capisce quello degli altri.
Grazie per il rosso.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Si tutti i giorni da 28 mesi, con una riduzione della comunicazione, nelle feste e sabato e domenica.
> Cmq la moglie non si può accorgere di nulla, perchè la sera, lei sta davanti la televisione in salotto e lui se ne va in camera da letto.


Non è che non si accorga di nulla...
Lei fa la sua vita e lui la sua...
COnosco benissimo sto sistema...credimi.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> arriva sempre il momento di fare i conti
> 
> leggendo qua e là troverai le storie di Diletta, Niko, Lemon, Sienne...e sono solo alcune tra le tante
> 
> poi se e quando vorrai potrai aprire tu una tua discussione


Donna per te non è ancora giunto.:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> era una domanda, ovviamente, retorica. Non potrei mai stare con una persona che non amo.


Io invece si sai?
Quella con cui non posso stare è quella che non ama me.
Poi non ne parliamo con quella che mi sta sui coglioni.
ma se io sto sui coglioni a lei...ehm non me ne accorgo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Mi dite che non parlo mai di mio marito, adesso lo farò.
> Premetto che io mai ho pensato: ti tradisco per farti un dispetto, solo dei pazzi potrebbero pensare ciò.
> Altra premessa, la mia famiglia è stata un pò sui generis, papà assente, mamma permanentemente occupata. Ero la più piccola della famiglia e mia sorella 12 anni più grande, si è sposata prestissimo, per divorziare subito dopo. Mi mamma contrarissima a questo, continua ancora a dire che il matrimonio è uno solo e nel bene o male bisogna tenersi quello.
> Mio padre, quando io avevo 28 anni, dopo anni di relazione, va via con la sua segretaria più giovane di 30 anni.
> Cmq La storia tra me e mio marito inizia quando io avevo 17 anni, mio marito 28. Ero una studentessa  e stavo per frequentare il 5 anno, lui molto possessivo, mi voleva tutta per se e più volte abbiamo litigato per questo. Speravo che con il matrimonio migliorasse, e fino a quando sono rimasta mamma e moglie, lui era molto tranquillo. Quando ho rispreso a lavorare e a studiare, è cambiato nuovamente, si arrabbiava per un non nulla e qualche volta ho preso qualche schiaffone, e gli dicevo sempre in quei momenti di rabbia, ti meriteresti un bel paio di corna, ma non lo pensavo lontanamente. Mi accompagnava ovunque e mi sentivo molto limitata, tanto da aver paura di guidare da sola in autostrada, così che per spostarmi avevo sempre bisogno di lui. Da tre anni a questa parte ho cominciato ad essere più indipendente  e lui mi rimproverava che sono cambiata. Non potevo avere delle iniziative perchè gli davano fastidio. NOn so cosa mi ha spinto nelle braccia di un altro. L'hanno scorso ho organizzato le vacanze estive pere stare un pò insieme e cercare di allontanare l'idea del mio amico, ma si è comportato malissimo, mi ha fatto vivere un vero inferno, tanto che pensavo che fosse ciò che dovevo pagare per ciò che facevo. Ad agosto, sono esplosa e dopo una notte insonne, non mi ha fatto dormire, gli ho detto che era meglio finisse tutto. Forse spaventato da questo o forse ha trovato un'altra, come dicono alcuni di voi, da agosto a casa mia è paradiso, qualunque cosa faccio o organizzo, non ha più nulla da ridire ed è tutto molto tranquillo, senza più liti o altro.


:up::up::up:
Spinta tra le braccia di un altro...
Ma cazzo...non sei stata capace di resistere eh?
Uno ti tratta male, e l'altro ti tratta bene...
Non matematico...ma possibile eh?
Ma scusa io non sono capace di pensare che il tuo amico ti abbia intortata...
Ste robe capitano...così...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Rosalbe....Se ami LUI, io penso dovresti lasciare tuo marito. Fare chiarezza nella tua vita. Pensaci.Rifletti. Vuoi stare per sempre con un uomo che non ami?-Scusa ma, piuttosto da sola.Da quello che dici,  la vita con tuo marito non è stata facile, da quando tu hai deciso di essere una donna indipendente,ti ha addirittura picchiato(cosa che per me è intollerabile).Un primo passo potrebbe essere quello di lasciarlo. Fallo per te stessa. La storia con l'altro...boh...lui mi sembra di capire che non lascerà la moglie quindi non sò quanto ne valga la pena.Innanzitutto pensa a te stessa e ai tuoi figli.Con affetto


Senti...
Dammi una buona ragione perchè lei debba lasciare suo marito.
Solo perchè non l'ama più?
Finiamola con ste cazzate e matrimoni stile telenovelas di rete4.
Cazzo...tante coppie non vanno d'accordo e vanno a farsi aiutare.
Tanti non si amano di quella passione travolgente...ma si adattano...
Sfasciare una famiglia solo perchè non lo ami più?

Ma porco cazzo...
Io lascerei una donna...
Perchè lei non ama me, non perchè io non amo più lei...
Ma in che mondo vivete io non lo so...XD.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie, spero di riuscire a pensare un pò a me e ai miei figli. Loro sono molto legati al padre e non potrei mai farli soffrire. Non volevo raccontare niente sul mio consorte perchè in fondo gli voglio bene e lui che piano ha distrutto tutto, ma non per questo giustifico ciò che ho fatto.
> Cmq io prima dicevo sempre: se un giorno dovessi innamorarmi di un altro lo direi per primo a mio marito, ma vi assicuro che a trovarsi dentro non è facile farlo.


Senti 
Dire non ti amo più è facile.
Ma dire amo un'altra persona è durissima, è crudele.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento mi ha fatto mancare la fiducia in me stesso e sono caduto in una spirale di devastazione totale, ho bevuto, non poco, direi troppo, ho fatto cazzate e decisamente il rispetto per me non c'era, ho cercato di tutto per far fuori la mia stessa persona. Adesso sono quanto di più vicino al 10% del me stesso prima del tradimento, ho solo dovuto avere attestati di stima per 2 anni consecutivi non ti dico da quante persone...e non mi basta per credermi una persona.


Tutte scelte tue.
Non te l'ha ordinato il medico.
Infatti non sei una belle persona.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa, io sono l'ultima che dovrebbe parlare perché ho un passato da sconvoltona ma....... cerca di non bere se hai due figli da crescere. I tuoi figli sono più importanti del resto


Cara...
adesso hai un presente da sconvoltina no?:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh, certo da come la descivi e già il fatto che ti sei presa degli schiaffoni la mettono su un piano diverso (sono sempre dell'idea che dovresti mollarlo eh...non giustifico il tradimento )
> 
> Per il grassetto, potrebbe essere spaventato o essersi trovato un'altra, però le stesse cose succedono tuttora a casa mia e io ti assicuro non ho amanti e non sono più tanto spaventato....


 
Concordo io non ho mai sfiorato una donna,chi lo fa'e'un bastardo che non si merita altro che corna....ben gli sta'....io ne ho preso uno in faccia da mia moglie,e ci stava....,sono rimasto immobile ovviamente senza renderlo...perche'gli uomini,se sono tali,fanno cosi'


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Dammi una buona ragione perchè lei debba lasciare suo marito.
> Solo perchè non l'ama più?
> Finiamola con ste cazzate e matrimoni stile telenovelas di rete4.
> ...


Boh....mi sa che sei tu che vivi in un mondo tutto tuo 

Tu continui a considerare solo te stesso, visto che TU la lasceresti se non ti ama mentre rimani se tu non ami più lei.
Peccato che nel matrimonio si sia in 2 quindi non conta solo quello che vuoi tu...peccato che generalmente i traditori non lo considerano questo


----------



## kay76 (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Dammi una buona ragione perchè lei debba lasciare suo marito.
> Solo perchè non l'ama più?
> Finiamola con ste cazzate e matrimoni stile telenovelas di rete4.
> ...


 
Innanzitutto c'è una bella differenza tra non andare più d'accordo e non amarsi più. Se non si va d'accordo, se c'è una crisi, bisognerebbe cercare in tutti i modi di superarla etc...ma questo lo si può fare solo se ci sono i presupposti.E i presupposti sono che le due persone si devono amare.E guarda che per amarsi non intendo "cuci cuci tesorino",intendo un sentimento profondo, che ti porta ad aver cura, rispetto e dedizione nei confronti dell'altro.Neanche io starei con una persona che non mi ama..perchè la coppia vada avanti i sentimenti ci devono essere da entrambe le parti.E già è difficile così,perchè nessuno è esente da errori, figuriamoci se uno dei due non ama più,che vita di sofferenze!!!
Un motivo per cui lei dovrebbe lasciare suo marito?Perchè da più di due anni sta con un altro. Mi sembra un buon motivo.Che senso ha per sè stessa e anche per il marito?Certo i figli un pò cambiano la prospettiva....ma ho sentito amici, figli di "separati in casa"dire di essersi augurati la separazione dei genitori, piuttosto che subire le loro liti o, peggio ancora, l'atmosfera di gelo che si respirava in famiglia. 
con questo non voglio affatto sostenere che distruggere una famiglia sia una cosa da prendere alla leggera. Voglio solo dire che ci sono tanti modi per distruggerla e la separazione non è l'unico modo.Per esempio tradire una persona per anni non è già di per sè un modo per distruggere la coppia??????


----------



## bastardo dentro (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Cara Elena, mi rendo conto di essere stata molto dura. Ma io credo che alle persone in una situazione simile bisogna dare una scrollata.Soprattutto quando la cosa dura da così tanto tempo. Arriva un'età in cui bisogna fare i conti con sè stessi e con la propria vita. Con ciò in cui si crede e che si vuole proteggere. Ho il massimo rispetto per una persona, anche sposata e con figli, che dice "mi sono innamorata di un'altra persona, voglio stare con lei, non ti amo più".Quelo che non capisco è la menzogna...soprattutto con sè stessi...come si pùò stare con una persona che non si ama più?. Con affetto


perchè non è mai così....non smetti di amare da un momento all'altro una donna ovvero un uomo con cui hai condiviso tanto ed hai avuto magari dei bimbi. nasce prima l'alchimia fisica, il sesso che dà euforia e sembra, sottolineo sembra, non coinvolgere, con il passare delle settimane le cose cambiano e si evolvono in un senso o nell'altro... io ero un talebano del matrimonio ed avevo una granitica sicurezza in me stesso e nei mie sentimenti... forese la mia supponenza e la mia presunzione sono stati adeguatamente puntiti.... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## rosalbe (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto c'è una bella differenza tra non andare più d'accordo e non amarsi più. Se non si va d'accordo, se c'è una crisi, bisognerebbe cercare in tutti i modi di superarla etc...ma questo lo si può fare solo se ci sono i presupposti.E i presupposti sono che le due persone si devono amare.E guarda che per amarsi non intendo "cuci cuci tesorino",intendo un sentimento profondo, che ti porta ad aver cura, rispetto e dedizione nei confronti dell'altro.Neanche io starei con una persona che non mi ama..perchè la coppia vada avanti i sentimenti ci devono essere da entrambe le parti.E già è difficile così,perchè nessuno è esente da errori, figuriamoci se uno dei due non ama più,che vita di sofferenze!!!
> Un motivo per cui lei dovrebbe lasciare suo marito?Perchè da più di due anni sta con un altro. Mi sembra un buon motivo.Che senso ha per sè stessa e anche per il marito?Certo i figli un pò cambiano la prospettiva....ma ho sentito amici, figli di "separati in casa"dire di essersi augurati la separazione dei genitori, piuttosto che subire le loro liti o, peggio ancora, l'atmosfera di gelo che si respirava in famiglia.
> con questo non voglio affatto sostenere che distruggere una famiglia sia una cosa da prendere alla leggera. Voglio solo dire che ci sono tanti modi per distruggerla e la separazione non è l'unico modo.Per esempio tradire una persona per anni non è già di per sè un modo per distruggere la coppia??????


Lo so che per me sarebbe la cosa migliore, ma non per andare con l'amico, ma perchè meglio sola che con una vita di continui compromessi.
Però ho detto che 1) non lo farei mai per i miei figli; 2) non lo farei per mia mamma, che tante ne ha già viste e che mi considera la figlia ideale; 3) mio marito mi ha sempre detto che senza di me non potrebbe vivere e certe volte mi ha fatto pure spaventare dicendomi e non solo, che si sarebbe ucciso. capitoooo????
C'è da dire che devo ringraziare questa storia, anche se per alcuni è sbagliata e dovrei maledirla, per avermi insegnato ad essere più indipendente e riuscire a fare delle scelte.
 Voglio inoltre puntualizzare che il mio matrimonio andava male prima della mia storia ed è stata questa che mi ha fatto andare avanti e superare molti momenti critici e mi sembra che adesso che tutto procede meglio io stia abbandonando il mio amico.
Non voglio lasciare mio marito perchè c'è un altro, ma voglio capire se posso ancora stare con lui, per questo ho lasciato il mio amore.
Lasciare una persona per un altro lascia un marchio, far capire che ci si lascia perchè nulla più va bene è diverso e lo si accetta meglio.
L'impresa sarà ardua perchè, iO ho sempre cercato di comunicare al consorte che nel nostro rapporto qualcosa non va, ma lui dice che sono matta ed è tutto a posto, mette  la testa sotto la terra come gli struzzi. Non trovo nessuna via d'uscita


----------



## kay76 (17 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> perchè non è mai così....non smetti di amare da un momento all'altro una donna ovvero un uomo con cui hai condiviso tanto ed hai avuto magari dei bimbi. nasce prima l'alchimia fisica, il sesso che dà euforia e sembra, sottolineo sembra, non coinvolgere, con il passare delle settimane le cose cambiano e si evolvono in un senso o nell'altro... io ero un talebano del matrimonio ed avevo una granitica sicurezza in me stesso e nei mie sentimenti... forese la mia supponenza e la mia presunzione sono stati adeguatamente puntiti....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Sono d'accordo con te.Non smetti di amare da un momento all'altro e non è detto che non ami più se tradisci. Capisco che ci si possa far coinvolgere da un'altra persona, pur continuando ad amare il proprio partner, che si possa essere confusi etc...Però quando si sta in questa situazione per anni...boh..arriverà bene il giorno in cui si riesce a guardare onestamente dentro se stessi e  capire ciò che si vuole veramente.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dici che sono un po' prevenuta?


no
dico che di mani ne ha parecchie
e le ha messe avanti tutte tutte
e il fatto che rosalbe non veda altro che il suo "senso del dovere" è tipico della fase in cui si trova


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Perchè sono stata tradita.Dopo un mese che avevo partorito il mio secondo filglio. Mi porto dentro un dolore che solo chi l'ha provato può capire. che dici, sono legittimata a dire la mia???????????sempre con il solito affetto e massima comprensione per tutti....


benvenuta

tutti qui sono legittimati a dire la propria


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh....mi sa che sei tu che vivi in un mondo tutto tuo
> 
> Tu continui a considerare solo te stesso, visto che TU la lasceresti se non ti ama mentre rimani se tu non ami più lei.
> Peccato che nel matrimonio si sia in 2 quindi non conta solo quello che vuoi tu...peccato che generalmente i traditori non lo considerano questo


Il problema enorme e' che vuole sempre imporre la sua visione sballata e da sciroccato al punto tale da aver fatto bannare tutti quelli che prima di adesso gli contestavano appunto che e' uno sciroccato, ed io aggiungo anche la moglie ma e' un dettaglio...e sta ancora continuando...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E' fuori come un balcone e non vorrei che gente fragile, come ci si trova in questi frangenti, se sciroccasse al suo livello...

serve l'antidoto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Perchè sono stata tradita.Dopo un mese che avevo partorito il mio secondo filglio. Mi porto dentro un dolore che solo chi l'ha provato può capire. che dici, sono legittimata a dire la mia???????????sempre con il solito affetto e massima comprensione per tutti....


 
Cara Kay

io sono stata tradita quando ero incinta di 8 mesi... e poi è andata ancora avanti per un bel po'... l'ultima volta che ho beccato messaggini mio figlio aveva un anno... quindi ti capisco bene

però non bere, per favore


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Concordo io non ho mai sfiorato una donna,chi lo fa'e'un bastardo che non si merita altro che corna....ben gli sta'....io ne ho preso uno in faccia da mia moglie,e ci stava....,sono rimasto immobile ovviamente senza renderlo...perche'gli uomini,se sono tali,fanno cosi'


E se po' sape' perche' la gentile signora t'ha stampato la sua manina sulla tua faccia?

Se e' cosi' "sanguigna" m'incuriosisco nel sapere che te farebbe se te beccasse....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Caro Niko, a volte penso che vivere nella menzogna sia peggio che subirla..almeno ti rimane il rispetto di tè stesso.


molto vero


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la cosa migliore, ma non per andare con l'amico, ma perchè meglio sola che con una vita di continui compromessi.
> Però ho detto che 1) non lo farei mai per i miei figli; 2) non lo farei per mia mamma, che tante ne ha già viste e che mi considera la figlia ideale; 3) mio marito mi ha sempre detto che senza di me non potrebbe vivere e certe volte mi ha fatto pure spaventare dicendomi e non solo, che si sarebbe ucciso. capitoooo????
> C'è da dire che devo ringraziare questa storia, anche se per alcuni è sbagliata e dovrei maledirla, per avermi insegnato ad essere più indipendente e riuscire a fare delle scelte.
> Voglio inoltre puntualizzare che il mio matrimonio andava male prima della mia storia ed è stata questa che mi ha fatto andare avanti e superare molti momenti critici e mi sembra che adesso che tutto procede meglio io stia abbandonando il mio amico.
> ...


 
cara Rosalbe io sono qua'da 6 mesi,sempre di fretta,ma ne ho  lette tante,e tra che non sono affatto cuore tenero,anzi.....,e che forse molte storie erano banali,le seguivo poco e niente.
La tua invece e'importante,percepisco il tuo essere in grande difficolta',scelta dura e difficile,ma tu sei tosta hai deciso cosi',e cosi'farai.
Per un po'da stasera staro fuori dal forum,spero tanto quando e se ritornero'di leggerti,tranquilla e distesa,per avere superato questo momento che immagino essere tremendo.
Sinceramente in bocca al lupo......ciao Rosalbe....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> E' lui che chiamo quando mi succede qualunque cosa, figurati che ho avuto un incidente con la macchina, ed ho chiamato lui prima di mio marito.
> Infatti, oggi a mia figlia è successa una cosa molto bella e ci sono rimasta troppo male di non averglielo potuto dire. Mi manca un pezzo di me.
> Forse hai frainteso, io stavo rispondendo agli altri riguardo la figlia, io sono felicissima del rapporto che ha con la figlia, l'ho amo ancor di più, per il padre che è.


mah ....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Rosalbe....Se ami LUI, io penso dovresti lasciare tuo marito. Fare chiarezza nella tua vita. Pensaci.Rifletti. Vuoi stare per sempre con un uomo che non ami?-Scusa ma, piuttosto da sola.Da quello che dici, la vita con tuo marito non è stata facile, da quando tu hai deciso di essere una donna indipendente,ti ha addirittura picchiato(cosa che per me è intollerabile).Un primo passo potrebbe essere quello di lasciarlo. Fallo per te stessa. La storia con l'altro...boh...lui mi sembra di capire che non lascerà la moglie quindi non sò quanto ne valga la pena.Innanzitutto pensa a te stessa e ai tuoi figli.Con affetto





oceansize ha detto:


> mah mi chiedevo una cosa:
> come si può amare una persona che ha 2 facce? che magari torna a casa e si mette (o toglie ) la maschera e sta in famiglia come se niente fosse? che non ha l'intenzione di prendere una posizione chiara e decisa per la propria vita?
> *come ci si può fidare*? o si è così ingenui da pensare che "con me è sincero solo con gli altri mente"?
> come si può amare la falsità?
> ...


quoto entrambe


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la cosa migliore, ma non per andare con l'amico, ma perchè meglio sola che con una vita di continui compromessi.
> Però ho detto che 1) non lo farei mai per i miei figli; 2) non lo farei per mia mamma, che tante ne ha già viste e che mi considera la figlia ideale; 3) mio marito mi ha sempre detto che senza di me non potrebbe vivere e certe volte mi ha fatto pure spaventare dicendomi e non solo, che si sarebbe ucciso. capitoooo????
> C'è da dire che devo ringraziare questa storia, anche se per alcuni è sbagliata e dovrei maledirla, per avermi insegnato ad essere più indipendente e riuscire a fare delle scelte.
> Voglio inoltre puntualizzare che il mio matrimonio andava male prima della mia storia ed è stata questa che mi ha fatto andare avanti e superare molti momenti critici e mi sembra che adesso che tutto procede meglio io stia abbandonando il mio amico.
> ...


Rosa' so' palle la 1, la 2, e la 3...

la 2 e' proprio assurda...


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Rosa' so' palle la 1, la 2, e la 3...
> 
> *la 2 e' proprio assurda...*



Perche sei sempre stato un "Birichino e paciarotto" :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Caro Daniele..tu non hai idea di quanto ti capisca....non ho mai bevuto e così tanto in vita mia..e me ne vergogno, perchè ho due figli da crescere.Il tradimento mi ha ucciso, come donna, come moglie, come madre. Mi sono sentita per mesi, uno straccio. La mia autostima, faticosamente conquistata, è andata in pezzi..Con affetto


io in quei mesi ho bevuto tutto il bevibile e anche l'imbevibile
compreso l'alchermes per i dolci (ammazza che schifezza!) e certe grapponzole aromatizzate in confezione pseudo souvenir eek: orribili) che giacevano in fondo a un mobiletto da 15 anni, regalate da non so neanche chi
ma quando ci si risolleva ci si rende conto di quanto è vera la frase di quel tuo post :up:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche sei sempre stato un "Birichino e paciarotto" :mrgreen:


Ma perche' nun te pare na' strunzat' che il marito la meni e non lo sfankuli per non dare un dispiacere alla madre?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> ma perchè secondo te non è stressante vivere una storia del genere?? Ti pare semplice? preferirei molto di più la tranquillità della vita matrimoniale. Per voi gli unici problemi in una famiglia, sono pagare il mutuo o le bollette??? credo ci sia molto altro...
> Noi insieme, *abbiamo fatto tantissime cose, anche sistemare casa*.
> La moglie è poco presente si incontrano solo a pranzo e cena e pur essendo dipendente non si assenta mai dal lavoro e lui fa tutto da solo, chiedendo ovviamente aiuto a me. Quando stanno insieme, il sabato e la domenica lo soffoca, non gli fa muovere nemmeno un passo.


scusa 
ma quale casa avete sistemato?
avete un nido?


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' nun te pare na' strunzat' che il marito la meni e non lo sfankuli per non dare un dispiacere alla madre?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




:yes:


​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCNO_ZAHfR8


----------



## rosalbe (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Rosalbe io sono qua'da 6 mesi,sempre di fretta,ma ne ho lette tante,e tra che non sono affatto cuore tenero,anzi.....,e che forse molte storie erano banali,le seguivo poco e niente.
> La tua invece e'importante,percepisco il tuo essere in grande difficolta',scelta dura e difficile,ma tu sei tosta hai deciso cosi',e cosi'farai.
> Per un po'da stasera staro fuori dal forum,spero tanto quando e se ritornero'di leggerti,tranquilla e distesa,per avere superato questo momento che immagino essere tremendo.
> Sinceramente in bocca al lupo......ciao Rosalbe....


Grazie per le tue parole e spero di riuscire in questa lotta contro i mulini a vento.
So che ho scelto così e così faro, anche se il mio cuore aspetta sempre un segno o un sms che so, conoscendolo, non arriverà più. :nuke:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole e spero di riuscire in questa lotta contro i mulini a vento.
> So che ho scelto così e così faro, anche se il mio cuore aspetta sempre un segno o un sms che so, *conoscendolo*, non arriverà più. :nuke:



Conoscendoloooooooo???  ... in cosi breve tempo???  

:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


----------



## kay76 (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la cosa migliore, ma non per andare con l'amico, ma perchè meglio sola che con una vita di continui compromessi.
> Però ho detto che 1) non lo farei mai per i miei figli; 2) non lo farei per mia mamma, che tante ne ha già viste e che mi considera la figlia ideale; 3) mio marito mi ha sempre detto che senza di me non potrebbe vivere e certe volte mi ha fatto pure spaventare dicendomi e non solo, che si sarebbe ucciso. capitoooo????
> C'è da dire che devo ringraziare questa storia, anche se per alcuni è sbagliata e dovrei maledirla, per avermi insegnato ad essere più indipendente e riuscire a fare delle scelte.
> Voglio inoltre puntualizzare che il mio matrimonio andava male prima della mia storia ed è stata questa che mi ha fatto andare avanti e superare molti momenti critici e mi sembra che adesso che tutto procede meglio io stia abbandonando il mio amico.
> ...


 

Mi sembra che tu sia lucidamente consapevole di tutto.
Quindi se hai preso questa decisione, portala avanti con tutte le tue forze, cercando di sistemare le cose con tuo marito.
ti auguro di ritovare almeno un pò di serenità.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Conoscendoloooooooo???  ... in cosi breve tempo???
> 
> :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


Per me invece mo' che dovra' cambiare le tendine in bagno, la chiamera' senz'altro...oseno' sai che schifo de casa che se ritrova la mugliera?...

o anche per quelle della cucina...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la cosa migliore, ma non per andare con l'amico, ma perchè meglio sola che con una vita di continui compromessi.
> Però ho detto che 1) non lo farei mai per i miei figli; 2) non lo farei per mia mamma, che tante ne ha già viste e che mi considera la figlia ideale; 3) mio marito mi ha sempre detto che senza di me non potrebbe vivere e certe volte mi ha fatto pure spaventare dicendomi e non solo, che si sarebbe ucciso. capitoooo????
> C'è da dire che devo ringraziare questa storia, anche se per alcuni è sbagliata e dovrei maledirla, per avermi insegnato ad essere più indipendente e riuscire a fare delle scelte.
> Voglio inoltre puntualizzare che il mio matrimonio andava male prima della mia storia ed è stata questa che mi ha fatto andare avanti e superare molti momenti critici e mi sembra che adesso che tutto procede meglio io stia abbandonando il mio amico.
> ...


Ti capisco benissimo Rosa, tanto! Ma mi fa ansia leggerti così perché la vita deve essere prima di tutto per se stessi. I ricatti affettivi non sono segno di amore, ma di egoismo, di "amore" malato. Si da' alla luce un figlio e lo si cresce in base alle SUE predisposizioni non le nostre, e si deve essere pronti a capire e sostenere le sue scelte qualsiasi siano. 
I figli crescono e se gli abbiamo insegnato ad amare potranno anche capire.
Tuo marito mi spaventa: mi sembri "imprigionata" in una gabbia dorata. Desideri mai fare le valige e scappare da qualche parte da sola?
Un abbraccio, ti sono vicina


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa
> ma quale casa avete sistemato?
> avete un nido?


A me sembra di aver capito che il bricolage glielo faceva nella casa coniugale...

pensa se per un mal de testa la moglie se ritirava prima e li beccava...

ma porca troja, da vomito....


----------



## rosalbe (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa
> ma quale casa avete sistemato?
> avete un nido?


 
Una casa che lui, da buon padre, ha comprato alla figlia. Nella quale la moglie non è quasi mai andata e che lui ha interamente sistemato, pulito, agghindato ecc..tutta da solo.
Proprio questo è il mio consiglio, non lasciate mai i consorti troppo soli, bisogna interessarsi di tutto ciò che fanno. Quando si è soli è facile fare tante cose, anche sbagliare.
IO non giudico la moglie, ma se pensasse un pò meno al lavoro e desse un pò più di importanza al marito, forse, non saremmo qui  a parlare.
Lui fa tutto da solo dal comprarsi i vestiti a svolgere altre faccende, figuratevi che quando è con lei, lui non compra nulla per se, per non togliere il tempo a lei che deve fare shopping. Ma per favore, mio marito non ha comprato mai nulla senza me, anzi certe volte, se non gli porto a casa io delle cose, andrebbe nudo... scherzo ovviamente!!!


----------



## rosalbe (17 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo Rosa, tanto! Ma mi fa ansia leggerti così perché la vita deve essere prima di tutto per se stessi. I ricatti affettivi non sono segno di amore, ma di egoismo, di "amore" malato. Si da' alla luce un figlio e lo si cresce in base alle SUE predisposizioni non le nostre, e si deve essere pronti a capire e sostenere le sue scelte qualsiasi siano.
> I figli crescono e se gli abbiamo insegnato ad amare potranno anche capire.
> Tuo marito mi spaventa: mi sembri "imprigionata" in una gabbia dorata. Desideri mai fare le valige e scappare da qualche parte da sola?
> Un abbraccio, ti sono vicina


Scappando, non si affrontano i problemi. Questa storia, mi ha rigenereta e ricaricata, io voglio vedere fino a che punto riuscirò a ritrovare un pò di pace, se mai c'è stata.
La cosa ancor più brutta di mio marito, che ho dimenticato di dire, è che da quando ho conseguito la laurea, sette anni fa, lui è molto peggiorato, come se avesse una sorta di invidia su di me, cerca sempre di denigrarmi, di dirmi che non faccio bene le cose, che le persone mi prendono in giro e cose del genere....forse un pò mi ha pure convinta, visto che ho sempre pensato che il mio amico non mi amasse sul serio, ma mi prendesse in giro.


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Una casa che lui, da buon padre, ha comprato alla figlia. Nella quale la moglie non è quasi mai andata e che lui ha interamente sistemato, pulito, agghindato ecc..tutta da solo.
> Proprio questo è il mio consiglio, non lasciate mai i consorti troppo soli, bisogna interessarsi di tutto ciò che fanno. Quando si è soli è facile fare tante cose, anche sbagliare.
> IO non giudico la moglie, ma se pensasse un pò meno al lavoro e desse un pò più di importanza al marito, forse, non saremmo qui  a parlare.
> Lui fa tutto da solo dal comprarsi i vestiti a svolgere altre faccende, figuratevi che quando è con lei, lui non compra nulla per se, per non togliere il tempo a lei che deve fare shopping. Ma per favore, mio marito non ha comprato mai nulla senza me, anzi certe volte, se non gli porto a casa io delle cose, andrebbe nudo... scherzo ovviamente!!!


Pensa a come sarebbero felici la figlia e la moglie se un giorno lo vengono a sapere :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensa a come sarebbero felici la figlia e la moglie se un giorno lo vengono a sapere :mrgreen:


Me sa che se ne accorgeranno da sole e tra poco...

senza Rosalbe, quella casa diventera' a breve un vero cesso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Scappando, non si affrontano i problemi. Questa storia, mi ha rigenereta e ricaricata, io voglio vedere fino a che punto riuscirò a ritrovare un pò di pace, se mai c'è stata.
> La cosa ancor più brutta di mio marito, che ho dimenticato di dire, è che da quando ho conseguito la laurea, sette anni fa, lui è molto peggiorato, come se avesse una sorta di invidia su di me, cerca sempre di denigrarmi, di dirmi che non faccio bene le cose, che le persone mi prendono in giro e cose del genere....forse un pò mi ha pure convinta, visto che ho sempre pensato che il mio amico non mi amasse sul serio, ma mi prendesse in giro.



Rosalbe  stai proprio messa male.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Una casa che lui, da buon padre, ha comprato alla figlia. Nella quale la moglie non è quasi mai andata e che lui ha interamente sistemato, pulito, agghindato ecc..tutta da solo.
> Proprio questo è il mio consiglio, non lasciate mai i consorti troppo soli, bisogna interessarsi di tutto ciò che fanno. Quando si è soli è facile fare tante cose, anche sbagliare.
> *IO non giudico la moglie, ma se pensasse un pò meno al lavoro e desse un pò più di importanza al marito, forse, non saremmo qui a parlare.*
> Lui fa tutto da solo dal comprarsi i vestiti a svolgere altre faccende, figuratevi che quando è con lei, lui non compra nulla per se, per non togliere il tempo a lei che deve fare shopping. Ma per favore, mio marito non ha comprato mai nulla senza me, anzi certe volte, se non gli porto a casa io delle cose, andrebbe nudo... scherzo ovviamente!!!


 e meno male che non la giudichi.


----------



## Sabina (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Scappando, non si affrontano i problemi. Questa storia, mi ha rigenereta e ricaricata, io voglio vedere fino a che punto riuscirò a ritrovare un pò di pace, se mai c'è stata.
> La cosa ancor più brutta di mio marito, che ho dimenticato di dire, è che da quando ho conseguito la laurea, sette anni fa, lui è molto peggiorato, come se avesse una sorta di invidia su di me, cerca sempre di denigrarmi, di dirmi che non faccio bene le cose, che le persone mi prendono in giro e cose del genere....forse un pò mi ha pure convinta, visto che ho sempre pensato che il mio amico non mi amasse sul serio, ma mi prendesse in giro.


Il comportamento di tuo marito non dimostra amore ma egoismo. Invece di dimostrarsi orgoglioso di te cerca di farti perdere autostima in te stessa, denigrando non solo te direttamente ma riportandoti anche cose di altri esterni. Devi imparare a volerti più bene, e quando lui ha questi atteggiamenti parlagli apertamente dei tuoi sentimenti e mettilo di fronte ai SUOI: chiedigli che bisogno ha di denigrarti, digli che questo non e' amore ma egoismo, he se ha problemi di inferiorità nei tuoi confronti si prenda una laurea anche lui e che se continua così prosegua da solo, suicidio o no. Tira fuori le palle, come hai già fatto l'anno scorso per esigere rispetto. Lui si comporta così se glielo lasci fare.


----------



## rosalbe (17 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rosalbe  stai proprio messa male.


E che vuoi farci, menomale che ci siete, tu e sterminetor, a stare messi bene.


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Me sa che se ne accorgeranno da sole e tra poco...
> 
> senza Rosalbe, quella casa diventera' a breve un vero cesso...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



PSSSSSSSssssssssss ... Stermi' detto tra noi :cooldue: pensi che sia stato anche il loro "nido d'amore" a tempo perso? 


:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> E che vuoi farci, menomale che ci siete, tu e sterminetor, a stare messi bene.




:sic:

​


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> E che vuoi farci, menomale che ci siete, tu e sterminetor, a stare messi bene.


Rosa' da fuori le cose se vedono meglio ed averti a portata di mano per trombare ed in piu' farsi mettere pure su' la casa, e' il massimo che si puo' avere dalla vita....

di puttaniere...

non c'entra un cazzo, ma in cosa te sei laureata 7 anni fa?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## rosalbe (17 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il comportamento di tuo marito non dimostra amore ma egoismo. Invece di dimostrarsi orgoglioso di te cerca di farti perdere autostima in te stessa, denigrando non solo te direttamente ma riportandoti anche cose di altri esterni. Devi imparare a volerti più bene, e quando lui ha questi atteggiamenti parlagli apertamente dei tuoi sentimenti e mettilo di fronte ai SUOI: chiedigli che bisogno ha di denigrarti, digli che questo non e' amore ma egoismo, he se ha problemi di inferiorità nei tuoi confronti si prenda una laurea anche lui e che se continua così prosegua da solo, suicidio o no. Tira fuori le palle, come hai già fatto l'anno scorso per esigere rispetto. Lui si comporta così se glielo lasci fare.


Hai perfettamente ragione, io sono una persona troppo accondiscendente e difficilmente dico no o faccio volontariamente male a qualcuno. Mi dice che sono cambiata, ovvio, ci siamo conosciuti che ero studentessa alle superiori, poi mi sono laureata, sono diventata insegnante e ho rivestito diverse cariche importanti; mentre lui è rimasto sempre con il lavoro che aveva 21 anni fa. E' chiaro che si cambia, si migliora, si conosce gente, si aprono le nostre vedute ecc...


----------



## Sabina (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> E che vuoi farci, menomale che ci siete, tu e sterminetor, a stare messi bene.


:up: :up:

Brava 

Se li conosci li ignori


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> PSSSSSSSssssssssss ... Stermi' detto tra noi :cooldue: pensi che sia stato anche il loro "nido d'amore" a tempo perso?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Profanare la casa della figlia, un buon padre non lo farebbe mai, manco se lo sparassero...

e lui E' un otttimo padre...

percio' se arrangiavano in macchina...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> :up: :up:
> 
> Brava
> 
> Se li conosci li ignori


Infatti, caso strano pero', certe visioni danno al cazzo solo a teste di cazzo come te, visto che sei nella stessa sua situazione de zocc...ops...traditrice...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, io sono una persona troppo accondiscendente e difficilmente dico no o faccio volontariamente male a qualcuno. Mi dice che sono cambiata, ovvio, ci siamo conosciuti che ero studentessa alle superiori, poi mi sono laureata, sono diventata insegnante e ho rivestito diverse cariche importanti; mentre lui è rimasto sempre con il lavoro che aveva 21 anni fa. E' chiaro che si cambia, si migliora, si conosce gente, si aprono le nostre vedute ecc...


E soprattutto gli altri ci trattano come noi ci lasciamo trattare. Se tu non glielo permetterai vedrai che lui non lo farà più per non perderti. Devi capire perché tu glielo permettevi. 
Devi imparare ad volerti più bene, tirare fuori la vera te stessa con  chi ti sta accanto non ritagliarti uno spazio parallelo solo per "lei".


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Una casa che lui, da buon padre, ha comprato alla figlia. Nella quale la moglie non è quasi mai andata e che lui ha interamente sistemato, pulito, agghindato ecc..tutta da solo.
> Proprio questo è il mio consiglio, non lasciate mai i consorti troppo soli, bisogna interessarsi di tutto ciò che fanno. Quando si è soli è facile fare tante cose, anche sbagliare.
> IO non giudico la moglie, ma se pensasse un pò meno al lavoro e desse un pò più di importanza al marito, forse, non saremmo qui a parlare.
> Lui fa tutto da solo dal comprarsi i vestiti a svolgere altre faccende, figuratevi che quando è con lei, lui non compra nulla per se, per non togliere il tempo a lei che deve fare shopping. Ma per favore, mio marito non ha comprato mai nulla senza me, anzi certe volte, se non gli porto a casa io delle cose, andrebbe nudo... scherzo ovviamente!!!


le "ricette" sono sempre sbagliate
e in amore non si può imparare a memoria le lezioni 

poi, scusami, non voglio offendere, ma impartite da te queste lezioni mi risultano vagamente oscene


PS

un buon padre sistema con l'amante la casa della figlia gelosa e possessiva che è uno dei motivi con cui argomenta perchè con quell'amante no si rifà una vita?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E soprattutto gli altri ci trattano come noi ci lasciamo trattare. Se tu non glielo permetterai vedrai che lui non lo farà più per non perderti. Devi capire perché tu glielo permettevi.
> Devi imparare ad volerti più bene, tirare fuori la vera te stessa con chi ti sta accanto non ritagliarti uno spazio parallelo solo per "lei".


quoto tutto :up:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> E che vuoi farci, menomale che ci siete, tu e sterminetor, a stare messi bene.


 
non li ascoltare sono fuori di testa.....vai per la tuua strada...sai anche mia moglie mi compra i vestiti e il resto..ionon compro mai niente da solo,,non ne ho voglia e aseptatre nei negozi mi rompe....ahahahaha grande Rosalbe......passa e non ti curar di loro come disse quel bischero e grullo poeta...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non li ascoltare sono fuori di testa.....vai per la tuua strada...sai anche mia moglie mi compra i vestiti e il resto..ionon compro mai niente da solo,,non ne ho voglia e aseptatre nei negozi mi rompe....ahahahaha grande Rosalbe......passa e non ti curar di loro come disse quel bischero e grullo poeta...


Ah saremmo noi i fuori di testa?:mrgreen:

Grazie Lo' del complimento...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *non li ascoltare sono fuori di testa*.....vai per la tuua strada...sai anche mia moglie mi compra i vestiti e il resto..ionon compro mai niente da solo,,non ne ho voglia e aseptatre nei negozi mi rompe....ahahahaha grande Rosalbe......passa e non ti curar di loro come disse quel bischero e grullo poeta...


.... ma come ti permetti :incazzato: sono/siamo fuori di testa perche' ho/abbiamo dei valori morali come la Lealta', Fedelta', verso se stessi e verso gli altri?


Ma fammi il piacere, vai a messaggiare con le troie che conosci  :incazzato: :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah saremmo noi i fuori di testa?:mrgreen:
> 
> Grazie Lo' del complimento...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E' proprio una "lota" :mrgreen: .


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' proprio una "lota" :mrgreen: .


Aspetta che lo becca qualche becco di quelli giusti, che glije le va la pelle e se rifa' i tamburelli pe' gioca' mo' sulla spiaggia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh....mi sa che sei tu che vivi in un mondo tutto tuo
> 
> Tu continui a considerare solo te stesso, visto che TU la lasceresti se non ti ama mentre rimani se tu non ami più lei.
> Peccato che nel matrimonio si sia in 2 quindi non conta solo quello che vuoi tu...peccato che generalmente i traditori non lo considerano questo


Se tu non stai bene con me e sei infelice...vai quella è la porta.
Se vuoi restare, basta che non mi dai fastidio.
In certi matrimoni si è in due.
In altri c'è uno o una che fa tutto per due.
Come io ho mollato, lei ha lasciato andare.
Si io vivo in un mondo tutto mio e ne sono orgoglioso.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> perchè non è mai così....non smetti di amare da un momento all'altro una donna ovvero un uomo con cui hai condiviso tanto ed hai avuto magari dei bimbi. nasce prima l'alchimia fisica, il sesso che dà euforia e sembra, sottolineo sembra, non coinvolgere, con il passare delle settimane le cose cambiano e si evolvono in un senso o nell'altro... io ero un talebano del matrimonio ed avevo una granitica sicurezza in me stesso e nei mie sentimenti... forese la mia supponenza e la mia presunzione sono stati adeguatamente puntiti....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ok ma adesso basta con il tuo continuo piangerti addosso eh?
Cosa cerchi consolazione?
E' passata e amen...no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la cosa migliore, ma non per andare con l'amico, ma perchè meglio sola che con una vita di continui compromessi.
> Però ho detto che 1) non lo farei mai per i miei figli; 2) non lo farei per mia mamma, che tante ne ha già viste e che mi considera la figlia ideale; 3) mio marito mi ha sempre detto che senza di me non potrebbe vivere e certe volte mi ha fatto pure spaventare dicendomi e non solo, che si sarebbe ucciso. capitoooo????
> C'è da dire che devo ringraziare questa storia, anche se per alcuni è sbagliata e dovrei maledirla, per avermi insegnato ad essere più indipendente e riuscire a fare delle scelte.
> Voglio inoltre puntualizzare che il mio matrimonio andava male prima della mia storia ed è stata questa che mi ha fatto andare avanti e superare molti momenti critici e mi sembra che adesso che tutto procede meglio io stia abbandonando il mio amico.
> ...


Quanto ti capisco.
Non sai quanto di capisco.
Conosco quel...ma si dai sono cose che senti solo tu, seghe che ti fai tu, maddai va tutto bene e tutto a posto...e quel mettere la testa sotto la sabbia.
La via d'uscita?
Semplice fai l'analisi economica costi e benefici e guarda da dove pende la bilancia.
Poi se tuo marito ti accuserà di qualcosa, inizia punto per punto ad elencargli tutte le mancanze d'amore nei tuoi confronti, tutte le cose che hai mandato giù in silenzio, per amor di quieto vivere.
Vedi come si dilegua nella nebbia.
Prova e poi mi dici.

Al di là dell'amore o dell'affetto...io non posso misconoscere tutto quello che mia moglie, e non altre donne, ha fatto per me.
Sono fatto così: io misuro tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.Non smetti di amare da un momento all'altro e non è detto che non ami più se tradisci. Capisco che ci si possa far coinvolgere da un'altra persona, pur continuando ad amare il proprio partner, che si possa essere confusi etc...Però quando si sta in questa situazione per anni...boh..arriverà bene il giorno in cui si riesce a guardare onestamente dentro se stessi e  capire ciò che si vuole veramente.


Poi ovvio se l'amante ti scarica...eheheheheeeh...fatalità torna buona tua moglie ignara...e ringrazi dio...per esserne uscito indenne!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> E che vuoi farci, menomale che ci siete, tu e sterminetor, a stare messi bene.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma sai loro vivono in un mondo tutto loro...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Godono molto delle disgrazie altrui...e stanno cercando un modo per darti della poco di buono...sai come vanno certe cose no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> .... ma come ti permetti :incazzato: sono/siamo fuori di testa perche' ho/abbiamo dei valori morali come la Lealta', Fedelta', verso se stessi e verso gli altri?
> 
> 
> Ma fammi il piacere, vai a messaggiare con le troie che conosci  :incazzato: :incazzato::incazzato:


Tu....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Leale?...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
AHAHAHAHAHAHA...tu sei leale...con chi ti fa comodo a te, e quando fa comodo a te....AHAHAHAHAHAH...che andiamo a parlarne a 4 occhi con Admin? AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH....
Da non credere...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi ovvio se l'amante ti scarica...eheheheheeeh...fatalità torna buona tua moglie ignara...e ringrazi dio...per esserne uscito indenne!


una disgustosa concezione utilitaristica delle persone
che siano persone cui fu promesso amore e rispetto, la rende ancor più orrida


(secondo me, naturalmente)


concezione che  ritroviamo, nei fatti, presso tanti traditori, uomini e donne


resto dell'idea che non rispetta gli altri chi in realtà non rispetta sè stesso
e chi agisce così non ha, invero, nessun motivo per rispettare sè stesso


----------



## kay76 (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Scappando, non si affrontano i problemi. Questa storia, mi ha rigenereta e ricaricata, io voglio vedere fino a che punto riuscirò a ritrovare un pò di pace, se mai c'è stata.
> La cosa ancor più brutta di mio marito, che ho dimenticato di dire, è che da quando ho conseguito la laurea, sette anni fa, lui è molto peggiorato, come se avesse una sorta di invidia su di me, cerca sempre di denigrarmi, di dirmi che non faccio bene le cose, che le persone mi prendono in giro e cose del genere....forse un pò mi ha pure convinta, visto che ho sempre pensato che il mio amico non mi amasse sul serio, ma mi prendesse in giro.


 
Premesso che ho il massimo rispetto per la tua decisione, più ti leggo più penso che difficilmente ti potrà rendere felice.Sei sicura di volerti imprigionare in una vita così?non è sempre detto che per i bambini la decisione migliore sia stare insieme.Al di là del tradimento, mi sembra che con tuo marito tu abbia sempre "subito", sia per le sberle che per la violenza psicologica di un uomo che ti fà sentire una nullità.
Per ricominciare con lui,lo sforzo ci deve essere anche da parte sua.
Spero che lui capisca il tuo disagio e cambi atteggiamento nei tuoi confronti,in modo che tu possa ritrovare un pò di pace.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una disgustosa concezione utilitaristica delle persone
> che siano persone cui fu promesso amore e rispetto, la rende ancor più orrida
> 
> 
> ...


Ne convengo.
So di aver agito in quel modo, prima di trovarmi in questi guai qui.
Nel mio mondo se un'amante ti dice...Lasceresti tua moglie per me, ti sta dicendo...fanculizzami ti prego, altrimenti io fanculizzerò te.
Poi sono d'accordo non negare.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Premesso che ho il massimo rispetto per la tua decisione, più ti leggo più penso che difficilmente ti potrà rendere felice.Sei sicura di volerti imprigionare in una vita così?non è sempre detto che per i bambini la decisione migliore sia stare insieme.Al di là del tradimento, mi sembra che con tuo marito tu abbia sempre "subito", sia per le sberle che per la violenza psicologica di un uomo che ti fà sentire una nullità.
> Per ricominciare con lui,lo sforzo ci deve essere anche da parte sua.
> Spero che lui capisca il tuo disagio e cambi atteggiamento nei tuoi confronti,in modo che tu possa ritrovare un pò di pace.


Ma un passo per volta XD.
Ora deve leccarsi le ferite e lasciare andare via lui dalla sua mente e dal suo cuore.
Poi tornerà a vedere la sua vita reale con suo marito e deciderà il da farsi.
Sento che tu ostinatamente vuoi spingerla in un certo guado. Separazione.
Perchè?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ma sai loro vivono in un mondo tutto loro...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Godono molto delle disgrazie altrui...e stanno cercando un modo per darti della poco di buono...sai come vanno certe cose no?


Il nostro almeno non puzza di merda come anche il tuo...:mrgreen:

e grazie di esistere, Fally....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una disgustosa concezione utilitaristica delle persone
> che siano persone cui fu promesso amore e rispetto, la rende ancor più orrida
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu ci credi al fatto che sto' fallito affermi certe cose sapendo che la moglie lo legge?

O non e' vero che la moglie lo legge o la moglie e' proprio na' grandissima tes.......

DRIINNNN!

scusa me sona er telefono e devo risponne....

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## kay76 (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma un passo per volta XD.
> Ora deve leccarsi le ferite e lasciare andare via lui dalla sua mente e dal suo cuore.
> Poi tornerà a vedere la sua vita reale con suo marito e deciderà il da farsi.
> Sento che tu ostinatamente vuoi spingerla in un certo guado. Separazione.
> Perchè?


 
Perchè la vita è una sola.E bisogna fare di tutto per viverla al meglio.
Io le dico quello che direi ad una cara amica,perchè vorrei che fosse felice.Visto quello che racconta del rapporto con suo marito, pensi sia possibile?Forse si, come dici tu col tempo, potrà decidere di adattarsi e farsela andare bene.E magari lui diventerà il marito migliore del mondgnuno ha la sua visione di felicità.Per me stare con un uomo che amo e che mi ama a sua volta. 
Se lei dicesse " ho avuto una sbandata,ma amo mio marito, voglio passare la mia vita con lui" allora sarebbe diverso e non parlerei di separazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2011)

Rosalbe,
vorrei dirti che penso che la tua storia col tuo amico sia stata importante e bella per voi.
Penso che lui ti abbia voluto e ti voglia moltissimo bene, come ne vuoi tu a lui.
Penso che qualunque menzogna abbiate raccontato ai consorti, anche se siete stati una coppia adultera, anche se avete tradito, anche se un giorno riconosceste di avere fatto del male ai vostri coniugi, questo non toglierà mai il fatto che vi siete voluti e vi volete bene.
Questo non cambia la vostra responsabilità, non cambia il fatto che tu di certo hai bisogno di fare chiarezza nella tua vita.
Non cambia il fatto che lui ha tradito la moglie, ok, ok, MA rimarrà sempre l'uomo che ti ha fatto sentire bene, volendoti bene.

Nel momento in cui stai cercando di ripartire e andare avanti, in un modo o nell'altro, che si tenti di ridicolizzare la vostra storia mi da un senso di fastidio, e volevo dirti che non tutti la percepiscono così'.

in bocca al lupo


----------



## rosalbe (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Perchè la vita è una sola.E bisogna fare di tutto per viverla al meglio.
> Io le dico quello che direi ad una cara amica,perchè vorrei che fosse felice.Visto quello che racconta del rapporto con suo marito, pensi sia possibile?Forse si, come dici tu col tempo, potrà decidere di adattarsi e farsela andare bene.E magari lui diventerà il marito migliore del mondgnuno ha la sua visione di felicità.Per me stare con un uomo che amo e che mi ama a sua volta.
> Se lei dicesse " ho avuto una sbandata,ma amo mio marito, voglio passare la mia vita con lui" allora sarebbe diverso e non parlerei di separazione.


Per me, purtroppo, non è stata solo una sbandata, io andrei anche subito dal mio amore e gli direi, ho sbagliato tutto, tutto quello che ti ho detto martedì non mi frega, torniamo indietro e continuiamo la nostra storia.
Ma non lo farò, soffrirò in silenzio, nell'attesa che tutto abbia fine ed io possa trovare pace.
Piuttosto mio marito non mi aiuta per niente, in questo mio leccare le ferite, oggi è tornato da lavoro ed ha iniziato a criticare dicendo che la casa non era in ordine, non tenendo conto del fatto che sto studiando per un esame.


----------



## bastardo dentro (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ma adesso basta con il tuo continuo piangerti addosso eh?
> Cosa cerchi consolazione?
> E' passata e amen...no?


 
sai Conte, quando  la guardo la vorrei vedere "con gli occhi di un bambino" invece sono diversi...anche  opportunista perchè come hai correttamente "rilevato" io un aiutino dall'amante che si è vero si è sfliata - salvo poi perseguitarmi - l'ho avuto. e ho fatto una scelta che potrebbe essere giudicata di comodo nel rientrare nel mio matrimonio nel recitare la parte del padre e del marito affettuoso....; figurati che penso di aver "meritato" la malattia di mio figlio ... che sia frutto della mia condotta... io amavo (e ho amato) in un modo così puro..e profondo ... non è comune.... credimi ... non so se mi capisci

Tutti ci diciamo che si può cadere e che ci si può rialzare ma resta da vedere da dove sei caduto e dove sei caduto.... questo è l'unico posto che conosce, sa le mie verità. nessuno, nemmeno le persone a me più legate sanno lontanamente di questa storia.  ogni giorno mi chiedo cosa possa fare io per mia moglie ed i miei mabmbini e non loro per me...

il dolore della sofferenza di un figlio, il vederlo soffrire, mi inasegna giorno per giorno cosa è importante e giorno per giorno mi ricorda il mio distacco, la mia voglia di evasione, il gratificare me stesso il mio ego e il mio uccellone.... e l'assenza di spina dorsale nel dire no.... io con questo non vengo a patti, non mi giustifico, non avrebbe senso e non cerco comprensione o aiuto... è solo il mio stato d'animo, il mio modo di vivere la vita che, haimè, non può prescindere da ciò che è accaduto, non lo può trascurare. 

credo infine che qualche elemento del mio vissuto possa aiutare le persone che si trovano nella condizione che ho vissuto io senza presunzione di insegnare nulla, solo un momento di verità - tutto mio - dove non devo essere il marito superfigo e innamorato,  padre affettuoso e comprensivo, il figlio attento e premuroso nei confronti degli anziani genitori... con una carriera di successo il SUV e tutte queste eccezionali cagate... qui sono solo io "bastardo dentro" con i miei demoni, i miei angeli neri, i miei sensi di colpa, le mie perversioni, tutto ciò che - per non dispiacere nessuno - non posso mostrare e che ...al netto dell'ipocrisia di ciascuno nessuno di noi mostra....

bastardo dentro


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> .... ma come ti permetti :incazzato: sono/siamo fuori di testa perche' ho/abbiamo dei valori morali come la Lealta', Fedelta', verso se stessi e verso gli altri?
> 
> 
> Ma fammi il piacere, vai a messaggiare con le troie che conosci  :incazzato: :incazzato::incazzato:


 
Famiglia,Patria,Dio,........... euri.....sangiovese...piadina...alfa romeo....moglie,degli altri,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Per me, purtroppo, non è stata solo una sbandata, io andrei anche subito dal mio amore e gli direi, ho sbagliato tutto, tutto quello che ti ho detto martedì non mi frega, torniamo indietro e continuiamo la nostra storia.
> Ma non lo farò, soffrirò in silenzio, nell'attesa che tutto abbia fine ed io possa trovare pace.
> Piuttosto mio marito non mi aiuta per niente, in questo mio leccare le ferite, oggi è tornato da lavoro ed ha iniziato a criticare dicendo che la casa non era in ordine, non tenendo conto del fatto che sto studiando per un esame.



Scusa, io ho letto tutto ma forse mi è sfuggito.

Perchè hai deciso di troncare? Quali sono i motivi di sofferenza che ti dava la vostra storia?
Che cosa desideri per il futuro tuo e di tuo marito?


----------



## rosalbe (17 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rosalbe,
> vorrei dirti che penso che la tua storia col tuo amico sia stata importante e bella per voi.
> Penso che lui ti abbia voluto e ti voglia moltissimo bene, come ne vuoi tu a lui.
> Penso che qualunque menzogna abbiate raccontato ai consorti, anche se siete stati una coppia adultera, anche se avete tradito, anche se un giorno riconosceste di avere fatto del male ai vostri coniugi, questo non toglierà mai il fatto che vi siete voluti e vi volete bene.
> ...


Ti ringrazio, tu insieme a pochi altri, avete capito che se siamo qui e perchè chiediamo aiuto e non per essere presi in giro o giudicati. Grazie ancora


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le "ricette" sono sempre sbagliate
> e in amore non si può imparare a memoria le lezioni
> 
> poi, scusami, non voglio offendere, ma impartite da te *queste lezioni* mi risultano vagamente oscene
> ...


che poi sai che c'è?
che ci sta benissimo che ad una moglie troppo presente si faccia rinfacci l'esatto opposto:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, io ho letto tutto ma forse mi è sfuggito.
> 
> Perchè hai deciso di troncare? Quali sono i motivi di sofferenza che ti dava la vostra storia?
> Che cosa desideri per il futuro tuo e di tuo marito?


Nausi' pure te ti ci metti...:mrgreen:

va che sta gia' col dito sul tasto della chiamata...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, tu insieme a pochi altri, avete capito che se siamo qui e perchè chiediamo aiuto e non per essere presi in giro o giudicati. Grazie ancora


Rosa'...la risposta e' gia' dentro di te...



































































pero' e sbajata...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## rosalbe (17 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, io ho letto tutto ma forse mi è sfuggito.
> 
> Perchè hai deciso di troncare? Quali sono i motivi di sofferenza che ti dava la vostra storia?
> Che cosa desideri per il futuro tuo e di tuo marito?


Come perchè? la nostra storia era senza un futuro e abbiamo sempre detto che prima o poi doveva finire. Quindi perchè non farlo adesso, quando ancora abbiamo il ricordo di una storia bella, piuttosto che aspettare che ci scoprano e dover chiudere per forza.
Cosa devo desiderare, un pò di pace e se è ancora possibile stare bene insieme.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Per me, purtroppo, non è stata solo una sbandata, io andrei anche subito dal mio amore e gli direi, ho sbagliato tutto, tutto quello che ti ho detto martedì non mi frega, torniamo indietro e continuiamo la nostra storia.
> Ma non lo farò, soffrirò in silenzio, nell'attesa che tutto abbia fine ed io possa trovare pace.
> *Piuttosto mio marito non mi aiuta per niente, in questo mio leccare le ferite*, oggi è tornato da lavoro ed ha iniziato a criticare dicendo che la casa non era in ordine, non tenendo conto del fatto che sto studiando per un esame.


Magari perché NON SA che tu ti stai leccando le ferite? Dici che possa essere una buona motivazione? Oppure lui "dovrebbe capire"


----------



## Sabina (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Per me, purtroppo, non è stata solo una sbandata, io andrei anche subito dal mio amore e gli direi, ho sbagliato tutto, tutto quello che ti ho detto martedì non mi frega, torniamo indietro e continuiamo la nostra storia.
> Ma non lo farò, soffrirò in silenzio, nell'attesa che tutto abbia fine ed io possa trovare pace.
> Piuttosto mio marito non mi aiuta per niente, in questo mio leccare le ferite, oggi è tornato da lavoro ed ha iniziato a criticare dicendo che la casa non era in ordine, non tenendo conto del fatto che sto studiando per un esame.


Mai sopporterei un uomo che osi solo dirmi che la casa non e' in ordine. Ma scherziamo: lavoro, bambini, tu poi studi anche.... se non gli va bene o pulisce lui o si prende la donna di servizio o la porta e' quella! Scusa lo sfogo... ma MEGLIO SOLE! Hai anche troppa pazienza Rosa


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, tu insieme a pochi altri, avete capito che se siamo qui e perchè chiediamo aiuto e non per essere presi in giro o giudicati. Grazie ancora


Beh, però tu consideri giudizi le affermazioni di chi sta dall'altra parte (credo quindi anche le mie) mentre solo chi si è comportato come te e degno di capire....


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mai sopporterei un uomo che osi solo dirmi che la casa non e' in ordine. Ma scherziamo: lavoro, bambini, tu poi studi anche.... se non gli va bene o pulisce lui o si prende la donna di servizio *o la porta e' quella*! Scusa lo sfogo... ma MEGLIO SOLE! Hai anche troppa pazienza Rosa


Ooohhh addirittura....
Cioè, qua si possono accettare tradimenti pluriennali e "la porta è quella" solo se ti dicono che la casa non è in ordine.

In effetti pure mai mi permetteri di dire una cosa del genere a mia moglie...però un pò di coerenza su...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh, però tu consideri giudizi le affermazioni di chi sta dall'altra parte (credo quindi anche le mie) mentre solo chi si è comportato come te e degno di capire....


So' tutti uguali...

fanno le porcate piu' immonde e vengono qua per farsi dire, ma va' hai fatto bene, e' normale, scopano tutti come ricci fuori de casa, si segue solo l'istinto, gli animali, la natura...fottitene perche' lo dice anche Piero Angela a Quark.......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ooohhh addirittura....
> Cioè, qua si possono accettare tradimenti pluriennali e "la porta è quella" solo se ti dicono che la casa non è in ordine.
> 
> In effetti pure mai mi permetteri di dire una cosa del genere a mia moglie...però un pò di coerenza su...



Personalmente.

Mio marito mi ama, mi tratta bene, mi sta vicino, mi ascolta, ridiamo, facciamo l'amore...
Ha una sbandata, va a letto con un'altra, ma vuole e mi dimostra di volere ME. Allora ok, rimaniamo insieme.

Se mio marito non mi cura, anzi mi tratta male e mi umilia, e dimostra di tenere a me solo come domestica, la porta è quella, pure se non si è mai neppure masturbato pensando a un'altra.


----------



## rosalbe (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh, però tu consideri giudizi le affermazioni di chi sta dall'altra parte (credo quindi anche le mie) mentre solo chi si è comportato come te e degno di capire....


 
Non è così, non mi piacciono però gli insulti. Si può dire tutto ma c'è modo e modo. no????


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Personalmente.
> 
> Mio marito mi ama, mi tratta bene, mi sta vicino, mi ascolta, ridiamo, facciamo l'amore...
> Ha una sbandata, va a letto con un'altra, ma vuole e mi dimostra di volere ME. Allora ok, rimaniamo insieme.
> ...


E in effetti ti devo quotare, il tuo ragionamento qui sopra non fa una piega.

Hai dimenticato la terza opzione, che si rifa sempre alla mia esperienza, però dovresti considerare pure questa:

Se mia moglie ha una sbandata, va a letto con un altra, la becchi e lei non dimostra di volere me...e in più io non tengo a lei solo come domestica ma a lei va bene fare solo quello continuando a pensare all'altro (e pochi giorni fa pure uscirci)

In base a quello che descrivi sopra dovremmo uscire dalla porta entrambi visto il casino che si è verificato :carneval:

Pure la vicenda di rosalbe è una via di mezzo tra i due sesmpi che hai fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Perchè la vita è una sola.E bisogna fare di tutto per viverla al meglio.
> Io le dico quello che direi ad una cara amica,perchè vorrei che fosse felice.Visto quello che racconta del rapporto con suo marito, pensi sia possibile?Forse si, come dici tu col tempo, potrà decidere di adattarsi e farsela andare bene.E magari lui diventerà il marito migliore del mondgnuno ha la sua visione di felicità.Per me stare con un uomo che amo e che mi ama a sua volta.
> Se lei dicesse " ho avuto una sbandata,ma amo mio marito, voglio passare la mia vita con lui" allora sarebbe diverso e non parlerei di separazione.


Senti un conto è quello che vorremmo vivere e un conto è quello che ci tocca vivere.
Senti io ho dovuto fare molti bei conti con certe cose del mio passato, rinunciando proprio a cose che avrei voluto vivere con una certa persona e purtroppo non è stato possibile. Ok?
Questa persona però mi ha detto...Ok Conte, tutte le tue aspettative sono state deluse, però guarda, ci è toccato vivere nostro malgrado tutte ste altre robe qua, le vorresti buttare via, solo perchè non erano quelle che tu avevi deciso dovevano essere?

Senti Rosalbe, sta cercando di capire e quindi di giustificare la sbandata che si è presa, e non ha ancora capito, che è una cosa che capita a moltissimi di noi umani.
Lo spirito è debole e la carne inferma.

Poi stracazzo di un mondo cane, vogliamo capirli certi fenomeni o no?
Se Rosalbe fosse stata a casina a fare la calzetta, se fosse vissuta in certi tipi di rapporto in cui lui, impedisce a lei di vedere o di parlare a qualsiasi maschio che non sia lui, so anch'io che non prendeva nessuna sbandata, ma avremo avuto la tipica sposa infelice che soffre in silenzio.

Invece ripeto, siamo in un mondo: il moderno, in cui uomini e donne oggi interagiscono come persone a tutti i livelli eh?
Quindi siamo più esposti a certe situazioni.

Poche ciance, bene o male il suo amico del cuore, le ha fatto conoscere una persona di tempra diversa di suo marito, e soprattutto, piaccia o non piaccia, le ha dato quelle attenzioni e premure, che lei non avrà mai da suo marito.

Papale papale...
Tu moglie non mi baci slinguazzandomi?
Ok, o vivo senza quei lascivi baci...o vado a farma slinguazzare da qualche lurida baciona...ok?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sai Conte, quando  la guardo la vorrei vedere "con gli occhi di un bambino" invece sono diversi...anche  opportunista perchè come hai correttamente "rilevato" io un aiutino dall'amante che si è vero si è sfliata - salvo poi perseguitarmi - l'ho avuto. e ho fatto una scelta che potrebbe essere giudicata di comodo nel rientrare nel mio matrimonio nel recitare la parte del padre e del marito affettuoso....; figurati che penso di aver "meritato" la malattia di mio figlio ... che sia frutto della mia condotta... io amavo (e ho amato) in un modo così puro..e profondo ... non è comune.... credimi ... non so se mi capisci
> 
> Tutti ci diciamo che si può cadere e che ci si può rialzare ma resta da vedere da dove sei caduto e dove sei caduto.... questo è l'unico posto che conosce, sa le mie verità. nessuno, nemmeno le persone a me più legate sanno lontanamente di questa storia.  ogni giorno mi chiedo cosa possa fare io per mia moglie ed i miei mabmbini e non loro per me...
> 
> ...


Ti confido una cosa e poi dimmi la tua opinione.
Il primo febbraio dello scorso anno avevamo appuntamento con l'avvocato per la separazione.
Quell'appuntamento fu disdetto per la visita con il primario d'Ospedale che disse a mia moglie: 
Domani lei fa questo, domani quell'altro ecc..ecc..ecc...queste son le carte...l'undici la ricoveriamo e il dodici operiamo.
Direi che per un buon anno nessuno ha più parlato di certe cose...

Mi dispiace per tuo figlio...
Ma hai capito quali sono i veri problemi della vita...
E dato che sei benestante...impegnati per le famiglie in serie difficoltà quando hanno un figlio ammalato...

Cioè se ci pensi bene, la tua storia con la tua amante, ti ha riconfermato nella tua scelta di vita...

Nessuno è perfetto...
Tranne i soliti moralisti del cazzo...che possiamo a buon diritto buttare nel cesso no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Famiglia,Patria,Dio,........... euri.....sangiovese...piadina...alfa romeo....moglie,degli altri,,,,,,,,,,,



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...diglielo...Dio, Patria e famiglia...orapronobis...ma diglielo per 50 volte...e fidati che questa giaculatoria a lei...fa l'effetto dell'aglio con Amelia....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti un conto è quello che vorremmo vivere e un conto è quello che ci tocca vivere.
> Senti io ho dovuto fare molti bei conti con certe cose del mio passato,  rinunciando proprio a cose che avrei voluto vivere con una certa persona  e purtroppo non è stato possibile. Ok?
> Questa persona però mi ha detto...Ok Conte, tutte le tue aspettative  sono state deluse, però guarda, ci è toccato vivere nostro malgrado  tutte ste altre robe qua, le vorresti buttare via, solo perchè non erano  quelle che tu avevi deciso dovevano essere?
> 
> ...




C.V.D.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Sterminator ha detto:


> So' tutti uguali...
> 
> fanno le porcate piu' immonde e vengono qua per farsi dire, ma va' hai  fatto bene, e' normale, scopano tutti come ricci fuori de casa, si segue  solo l'istinto, gli animali, la natura...fottitene perche' lo dice  anche Piero Angela a Quark.......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mai sopporterei un uomo che osi solo dirmi che la casa non e' in ordine. Ma scherziamo: lavoro, bambini, tu poi studi anche.... se non gli va bene o pulisce lui o si prende la donna di servizio o la porta e' quella! Scusa lo sfogo... ma MEGLIO SOLE! Hai anche troppa pazienza Rosa



AHAHAHAHAHAHA...la mia direbbe...
Ah si è vero caro...prendi l'aspirapolvere e inizia a pulire no?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E in effetti ti devo quotare, il tuo ragionamento qui sopra non fa una piega.
> 
> Hai dimenticato la terza opzione, che si rifa sempre alla mia esperienza, però dovresti considerare pure questa:
> 
> ...


Eh no XD...se va a letto con un'altra...chiama pure me...e che caspiterina.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mai sopporterei un uomo che osi solo dirmi che la casa non e' in ordine. Ma scherziamo: lavoro, bambini, tu poi studi anche.... se non gli va bene o pulisce lui o si prende la donna di servizio o la porta e' quella! Scusa lo sfogo... ma MEGLIO SOLE! Hai anche troppa pazienza Rosa


 
io la cazzio perche'la donna pulisce male....ahahahaha..ma sei il mio amato bigliardo ha la polvere lo pulisco da solo.
Andresti bene con me Sabina..penso cane e gatto...


----------



## bastardo dentro (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti confido una cosa e poi dimmi la tua opinione.
> Il primo febbraio dello scorso anno avevamo appuntamento con l'avvocato per la separazione.
> Quell'appuntamento fu disdetto per la visita con il primario d'Ospedale che disse a mia moglie:
> Domani lei fa questo, domani quell'altro ecc..ecc..ecc...queste son le carte...l'undici la ricoveriamo e il dodici operiamo.
> ...


bravo!! ben detto.  è tutto vero e sono contento che sia finita così anche se  è finita cosi per caso... e forse questa è la cosa che mi brucia di più. ogni in bocca al lupo per tua moglie...

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> bravo!! ben detto.  è tutto vero e sono contento che sia finita così anche se  è finita cosi per caso... e forse questa è la cosa che mi brucia di più. ogni in bocca al lupo per tua moglie...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Certo...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi sai che c'è?
> che ci sta benissimo che ad una moglie troppo presente si faccia rinfacci l'esatto opposto:mrgreen:


esatto


----------



## Sabina (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ooohhh addirittura....
> Cioè, qua si possono accettare tradimenti pluriennali e "la porta è quella" solo se ti dicono che la casa non è in ordine.
> 
> In effetti pure mai mi permetteri di dire una cosa del genere a mia moglie...però un pò di coerenza su...


Se scoprissi che mio marito mi tradisse cercherei di capirne le motivazioni, potrei certamente anche perdonare. Ma un uomo che si permette di fare certe osservazioni significa che non si limita solo a questo, e che ha un carattere con cui farei certamente fatica ad andare d'accordo, non riuscirei a farci una vita serena sicuramente.... piuttosto meglio sole. Ecco la spiegazione.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

*esatto una sega*



Amoremio ha detto:


> esatto


 ehm...si faccia rinfacci?


ma come parlo?:unhappy:


----------



## Sabina (17 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Personalmente.
> 
> Mio marito mi ama, mi tratta bene, mi sta vicino, mi ascolta, ridiamo, facciamo l'amore...
> Ha una sbandata, va a letto con un'altra, ma vuole e mi dimostra di volere ME. Allora ok, rimaniamo insieme.
> ...


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Sabina (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io la cazzio perche'la donna pulisce male....ahahahaha..ma sei il mio amato bigliardo ha la polvere lo pulisco da solo.
> Andresti bene con me Sabina..penso cane e gatto...


Certo, non c'è niente di più bello di fare la pace facendo l'amore.... in un certo modo.... 

PS. Scusa, ma cazzia direttamente la donna e non lei, no??


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...si faccia rinfacci?
> 
> 
> ma come parlo?:unhappy:


sapevo che quotandoti ti sarebbe preso un colpo  :mexican:


----------



## Sole (17 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Personalmente.
> 
> Mio marito mi ama, mi tratta bene, mi sta vicino, mi ascolta, ridiamo, facciamo l'amore...
> Ha una sbandata, va a letto con un'altra, ma vuole e mi dimostra di volere ME. Allora ok, rimaniamo insieme.
> ...


Sono d'accordo in tutto e per tutto.

Ci sono cose ben peggiori e ben più umilianti di un tradimento in alcuni matrimoni.


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma sveglia de che scusa????
> Saprò bene come funziona la sua vita, sono 28 mesi che sto con lui.
> Lui non parla mai della moglie, ma si capisce che sta solo tutta la settimana, per poi stare, sabato e domenica, sotto la sua gonna. E della figlia gelosa, lo so perchè mi raccontava degli aneddoti, non riferiti a me.


Lui ti racconta. Tu non sai se non dalle parole di lui. Stesse così male come dice con la sua famiglia se ne sarebbe andato da mò, non credi?


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> mah mi chiedevo una cosa:
> come si può amare una persona che ha 2 facce? che magari torna a casa e si mette (o toglie ) la maschera e sta in famiglia come se niente fosse? che non ha l'intenzione di prendere una posizione chiara e decisa per la propria vita?
> *come ci si può fidare*? o si è così ingenui da pensare che "con me è sincero solo con gli altri mente"?
> come si può amare la falsità?
> ...


:up:


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2011)

Scusate ma solo io trovo di una grettezza e volgarità fuori misura l'ingerenza di Rosalbe negli equilibri padre/figlia del suo amante?


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Una casa che lui, da buon padre, ha comprato alla figlia. Nella quale la moglie non è quasi mai andata e che lui ha interamente sistemato, pulito, agghindato ecc..tutta da solo.
> Proprio questo è il mio consiglio, non lasciate mai i consorti troppo soli, bisogna interessarsi di tutto ciò che fanno. Quando si è soli è facile fare tante cose, anche sbagliare.
> IO non giudico la moglie, ma se pensasse un pò meno al lavoro e desse un pò più di importanza al marito, forse, non saremmo qui a parlare.
> Lui fa tutto da solo dal comprarsi i vestiti a svolgere altre faccende, figuratevi che quando è con lei, lui non compra nulla per se, per non togliere il tempo a lei che deve fare shopping.


E tu hai rispetto di un uomo che parla alla sua amante in questo modo della propria moglie? Non ho parole. Davvero.


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusate ma solo io trovo di una grettezza e volgarità fuori misura l'ingerenza di Rosalbe negli equilibri padre/figlia del suo amante?


Mi sto trattenendo


----------



## aristocat (17 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ma sveglia de che scusa????
> Saprò bene come funziona la sua vita, sono 28 mesi che sto con lui.
> Lui non parla mai della moglie,* ma si capisce che sta solo tutta la settimana, per poi stare, sabato e domenica, sotto la sua gonna. E della figlia gelosa, lo so perchè mi raccontava degli aneddoti, non riferiti a me.*


E a te che cosa te ne viene di scoprire questi dettagli?
Ma saranno fatti della loro vita privata o no?

Davvero, vuoi fare l'amante? Perfetto. Limitati a questo ruolo. Ti capisco anche se lo fai. 

Ma la parte della comare speculatrice, beghina e pettegola, che inzuppa il pane sui (presunti/non verificati) panni sporchi della famiglia dell'amante, è di uno squallore raro, di una pochezza che inquina tutti i sentimenti che puoi provare per questo uomo. 

Saper stare al mondo vuol dire anche capire quando è il momento di "andare in punta di piedi" e mantenersi nei ranghi del proprio ruolo. 

E te lo dico col cuore.

ari


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2011)

*OT*

Le disapprovazioni anonime mi procurano acidità di stomaco. Please almeno abbiate il coraggio di firmare


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Le disapprovazioni anonime mi procurano acidità di stomaco. Please almeno abbiate il coraggio di firmare


dev'essersi trattato di una botta di frustrazione vigliacca

ha colpito a raffica

finora siamo a 3 
minerva, tu ed io :mexican:


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dev'essersi trattato di una botta di frustrazione vigliacca
> 
> ha colpito a raffica
> 
> ...


Donna o uomo? Aspetta che mi viene l'ispirazione


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Donna o uomo? Aspetta che mi viene l'ispirazione


 
comunque una persona piena di rabbia
 ma tanta tanta :blank:


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> comunque una persona piena di rabbia
> ma tanta tanta :blank:


Comunque una persona che di me non ha capito un benemerito, se si palesasse nessun problema a un sano confronto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dev'essersi trattato di una botta di frustrazione vigliacca
> 
> ha colpito a raffica
> 
> ...


No...mi pare che anche Marì abbia avuto da lamentarsi...
Ma come fai a dire che siete a tre?
E tutti quelli che ricevono una disapprovazione e tacciono?
E anzi modificano il post incriminato?
Ohi, a sto giro non c'entro nulla.
Ma trovo che sia una bambinata gridare allo scandalo per una disapprovazione eh?
Poi si è detto che deve essere anonima, anche perchè io posso rubinare e firmarmi come Amoremio...no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Comunque una persona che di me non ha capito un benemerito, se si palesasse nessun problema a un sano confronto.


Ma scusa guarda a che post si riferisce eh?
Non vi capisco.
La moderazione serve ad approvare o disapprovare un post, non gli utenti.
Mah...


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> lui 53 anni e tu 37
> uomo elegante, collega stimato e discreto, gentile e pieno di attenzioni
> 28 mesi (questo particolare esclude che sia Lothar :mrgreen
> fin dal primo momento ha messo le cose in chiaro
> ...


a me invece è stato approvato questo
anonimamente
e con una sola parola:

"embè?"


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2011)

Adeguarsi alle "regole dell'amante" -che poi chi abbia scritto il perfetto galateo dell'amante non lo so- prevede che la donna taccia e rispetti il più rigoroso silenzio a proposito del proprio o altrui coniuge.
I nomi dei traditi non devono sfiorare le labbra impudiche, onde non venirne insozzati.
Nel pascersi dei sensi, nel rotolarsi nel fango godurioso, la consapevolezza della colpa dei traditori deve imporre il rispetto dei traditi col silenzio assoluto su di loro...

Cagate.

Se sei amante da una-due-tre botte e via, che parli a fare dei coniugi? Hai ben altro a cui pensare. Se sei amante da coppia fissa clandestina, certo che parli della tua vita. Diventi compagno e compagna, e parli di tutto. Può dare fastidio, ma a me sembra normalissimo. Vedetelo schifoso quanto volete, ma secondo me ci si abitua pure alla stranezza e al viscidume di parlare del proprio marito e moglie. Ci si confida col proprio amico e amica, sapendo che dall'altra parte c'è ascolto e pazienza.

Del resto, li stanno tradendo da oltre due anni, sinceramente, che cosa cambia che parlino di loro?!?!?!


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E a te che cosa te ne viene di scoprire questi dettagli?
> Ma saranno fatti della loro vita privata o no?
> 
> Davvero, vuoi fare l'amante? Perfetto. Limitati a questo ruolo. Ti capisco anche se lo fai.
> ...


Non occorra che tu me lo dica con il cuore, lo so da me. Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, ma io ho parlato qui della moglie perchè mi è stato chiesto come fa a non accoggersi di nulla. Per quanto riguarda il rapporta padre figlia, non mi permetterei mai di parlarne male, anche perchè mi sono innamorata di lui, pure, per il tipo di padre che è. Se ho dato l'impressione di aver parlato male, scusate, non è nel mio stile, figurati non volevo parlare di mio marito.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

Volevo porre delle domande.
Mi avete chiesto in tanti come mai i nostri coniugi non si sono accorti di nulla in 28 mesi? Vi chiedo, ma secondo voi non potrebbe essere che non se ne accorgono perchè hanno poco interesse verso di noi?
E poi, ma se ad una persona viene chiesto di chiudere una storia, senza alcun motivo se non quello di doverla sospendere perchè clandestina, secondo voi dovrebbe accettare passivamente e non cercarti più come se niente fosse stato? o dovrebbe cercarti qualche volta?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Volevo porre delle domande.
> Mi avete chiesto in tanti come mai i nostri coniugi non si sono accorti di nulla in 28 mesi? Vi chiedo, ma secondo voi non potrebbe essere che non se ne accorgono perchè hanno poco interesse verso di noi?
> E poi, ma se ad una persona viene chiesto di chiudere una storia, senza alcun motivo se non quello di doverla sospendere perchè clandestina, *secondo voi dovrebbe accettare passivamente e non cercarti più come se niente fosse stato? o dovrebbe cercarti qualche volta*?



Ti rigiro la domanda...

Speri che ti cerchi per poter tornare indietro sulla tua decisione?
Guarda che lo capirei, credo sia un meccanismo molto normale... ti basterebbe sentire una sua preghiera, non potresti resistere...

E probabilmente lui lo sa. Se anche lui pensa che questa sia la scelta migliore, resterà lontano, per aiutarti. 
Non credo che non ti cerchi perchè non pensa più a te, se è questo che ti è venuto in mente. Le persone non sono automi.

Ma Rosalbe, lo so che mi hai già risposto, ma le tue risposte mi sembravano molto standard e poco vissute... devi capire bene perchè vuoi chiudere... per farti correre dietro o per ricominciare davvero con quel tuo marito? Senza acidità, te lo assicuro....


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Adeguarsi alle "regole dell'amante" -che poi chi abbia scritto il perfetto galateo dell'amante non lo so- prevede che la donna taccia e rispetti il più rigoroso silenzio a proposito del proprio o altrui coniuge.
> I nomi dei traditi non devono sfiorare le labbra impudiche, onde non venirne insozzati.
> Nel pascersi dei sensi, nel rotolarsi nel fango godurioso, la consapevolezza della colpa dei traditori deve imporre il rispetto dei traditi col silenzio assoluto su di loro...
> 
> ...


Ma non è un problema il confidarsi e parlare di sè stessi all'amante, anche sfogandosi. Figuriamoci.

Ma giudicare i parenti dell'altro, con annessi equilibri famigliari (cit.  "cmq lo sento come parla con sua figlia al telefono e sembra lei la moglie." - "ma si capisce che sta solo tutta la settimana, per poi stare, sabato e domenica, sotto la sua gonna. E della figlia gelosa, lo so perchè mi raccontava degli aneddoti, non riferiti a me.") è di una grettezza direi incontestabile, anche perchè tu estraneo alla famiglia non conoscerai mai appieno le dinamiche affettive padre-madre, marito-moglie... come hanno detto altri prima di me, ci sono cose solo sue, di lui e della moglie, di lui e della figlia. E che - ti piaccia o no - non potrai mai entrarci e tantomeno avere titolo ad esprimere delle considerazioni. Nemmeno se diventassi la nuova moglie legittima di quest'uomo.

E non è una questione di galateo, bon ton... figuriamoci. Ho mai parlato di galateo dei sentimenti? 

Ma di buonsenso, sì, ne parlerei. Anche di buon gusto, perchè no.
Dici che dopo due anni è normale parlare di tutto, ma io dico che certi argomenti non ha proprio senso toccarli... in nessun momento. Cioè, a cosa servirebbe? Che "ritorno", vantaggio ha Rosalbe nel giudicare sommariamente il rapporto tra il suo amante e i famigliari? 
E - bada - non è per la questione di essere "traditori colpevoli che si rotolano nel fango godurioso"... come ripeto, tutta la solidarietà a Rosalbe per questa sua vicenda sentimentale. 
In due anni che sono qui non penso di aver mai messo in croce nessuno perchè si era innamorato di un'altra persona che non fosse il coniuge....

Ecco, io penserei che quelle parole in blu sono squallide, inopportune, fuori luogo e volgari, anche se a pronunciarle fosse il capoufficio di quest'uomo, un collega, un amico di famiglia... 

E allora in questo senso credo che sì, esistono dei limiti alla confidenza e all'intimità. Eccome, se esistono. Perchè è una questione di rispetto prima di tutto verso sè stessi, poi verso la persona che si ama. E sì, a mio parere incide anche sulla qualità del sentimento che si sta vivendo.
Se poi a te, o a Rosalbe, o a chiunque altro, queste paiono "cagate" (cit.), liberi di pensarla diversamente , ci mancherebbe.

Ma io la vedo così e lo dico apertamente 

ari


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dev'essersi trattato di una botta di frustrazione vigliacca
> 
> ha colpito a raffica
> 
> ...



:ira: Sbagliato, io ieri sono stata la prima :mrgreen: quindi siamo in 4 a ballare *"l'hully gully"* :

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=149212&postcount=8




:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



.​


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> *Donna o uomo?* Aspetta che mi viene l'ispirazione



Femmina  a certe bassezze solo una "femmina frustrata" puo' arrivare :yes:



:mrgreen:​


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Femmina  a* certe bassezze solo una "femmina frustrata" puo' arrivare :yes:*
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:​


 mi dissocio fortemente.a parte il fatto che per quanto riguarda me penso proprio si tratti di lothar, ma poco importa.
non mi piace il tuo concetto .
ma vedete anche voi questa spada di damocle sulla testa:mrgreen:?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> perchè non è mai così....non smetti di amare da un momento all'altro una donna ovvero un uomo con cui hai condiviso tanto ed hai avuto magari dei bimbi. nasce prima l'alchimia fisica, il sesso che dà euforia e sembra, sottolineo sembra, non coinvolgere, con il passare delle settimane le cose cambiano e si evolvono in un senso o nell'altro... io ero un talebano del matrimonio ed avevo una granitica sicurezza in me stesso e nei mie sentimenti... forese la mia supponenza e la mia presunzione sono stati adeguatamente puntiti....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Io non credo sia stata una punizione. Quello che ti è successo credo di abbia arricchito come persona. Forse adesso sei un uomo migliore anche all'interno del tuo matrimonio. Hai fatto un errore, l'hai capito e sei tornato sui tuoi passi. A volte anche gli sbagli ci rendono migliori, nel tuo caso probabilemente adesso sei meno supponente e presuntuoso


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Non occorra che tu me lo dica con il cuore, lo so da me. Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, ma io ho parlato qui della moglie perchè mi è stato chiesto come fa a non accoggersi di nulla. Per quanto riguarda il rapporta padre figlia, non mi permetterei mai di parlarne male, anche perchè mi sono innamorata di lui, pure, per il tipo di padre che è.* Se ho dato l'impressione di aver parlato male, scusate, non è nel mio stile, figurati non volevo parlare di mio marito*.


ma chiami il tuo amante "marito"? 

Comunque, sicuramente quelle cose che ho evidenziato, sulla figlia soprattutto... le ho lette quelle parole, ed erano parole sprezzanti, se non astiose. Erano parole giudicanti e sarcastiche. Un po' "alla comare".

Non credo che ti sei "espressa male", anzi, secondo me hai solo detto quello che pensavi veramente.

Ma capisco che tu possa provare anche rabbia per il destino che non ti farà mai avere l'amore di quell'uomo al 100%.
Che la rabbia ti faccia dire anche queste cattiverie.
Ti capisco, in fondo.

ari


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dissocio fortemente.a parte il fatto che per quanto riguarda me penso proprio si tratti di lothar, ma poco importa.
> non mi piace il tuo concetto .
> ma vedete anche voi questa spada di damocle sulla testa:mrgreen:?


Perchè scendi così in basso?
Parla della mia approvazione per consolarti e ti dico che l'invornito non ha bisogno di queste cagate.
Perchè accusi un utente senza prove certe?
Solo perchè non ti piace come si pone o quello che scrive?
Non è degno di te tutto questo.


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dissocio fortemente.a parte il fatto che per quanto riguarda me penso proprio si tratti di lothar, ma poco importa.
> non mi piace il tuo concetto .
> ma vedete anche voi questa spada di damocle sulla testa:mrgreen:?


Non ho riportato il commento della disapprovazione e, non lo faro' ... la sensazione che ho provato pero' e' quella che ho descritto, punto.


OPSSS ... la disapprovazione valeva 4 punti


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè scendi così in basso?
> *Parla della mia approvazione per consolarti* e ti dico che l'invornito non ha bisogno di queste cagate.
> Perchè accusi un utente senza prove certe?
> Solo perchè non ti piace come si pone o quello che scrive?
> Non è degno di te tutto questo.


evita, te lo avevo già chiesto.di questi punti non so che farmene


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo sia stata una punizione.* Quello che ti è successo credo di abbia arricchito come persona.* Forse adesso sei un uomo migliore anche all'interno del tuo matrimonio. Hai fatto un errore, l'hai capito e sei tornato sui tuoi passi. A volte anche gli sbagli ci rendono migliori, nel tuo caso probabilemente adesso sei meno supponente e presuntuoso


lo credo anch'io


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma chiami il tuo amante "marito"?
> 
> Comunque, sicuramente quelle cose che ho evidenziato, sulla figlia soprattutto... le ho lette quelle parole, ed erano parole sprezzanti, se non astiose. Erano parole giudicanti e sarcastiche. Un po' "alla comare".
> 
> ...


ma no Ari, 
Rosalbe intendeva dire che inizialmente non aveva intenzione di parlare nemmeno di suo marito, ma lo ha fatto solo perché le è stato chiesto, tra le altre, anche da me


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma no Ari,
> Rosalbe intendeva dire che inizialmente non aveva intenzione di parlare nemmeno di suo marito, ma lo ha fatto solo perché le è stato chiesto, tra le altre, anche da me


ah ok, grazie


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> evita, te lo avevo già chiesto.di questi punti non so che farmene


E tu evita di fare illazioni del cazzo su utenti.
Sono stato chiaro?
La solita tua tecnica del cazzo per gettar merda, nascondendo la mano, sul sistema di moderazione.
Va accettato e condiviso: non subìto.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2011)

Ari,
non penso che siano cagate mantenere il rispetto.
Neanche a parlarne.
E' che a un certo punto il rispetto è talmente fuori visuale, che è insensato parlare di rispetto nell'entrare o meno in certe dinamiche.

Oggi sono nervosetta, mi spiace non sono riuscita a mantenere la chiarezza che in genere cerco di conservare.

Quello che penso è che è appunto irreale parlare di quali limiti si possano o non si possano superare in una relazione adultera di oltre 2 anni.
A un certo punto, gli argomenti toccabili sono semplicemente tutti quanti.
E lo penso anche solo considerando i miei rapporti di amicizia.
Io sono una persona che parla, tanto e volentieri. So che ci sono eprsone che in qualunque situazione, a nessuno direbbero nulla del proprio compagno. Per rispetto, o quel che è. Io no, con le mie amiche ci diciamo tutto, non per criticare o denigrare, assolutamente no, ma per condividere, capire, vivere.

E dopo 2 anni, sei come minimo amico della persona con cui tradisci. Dopo due anni, sai tutto o quasi di mogli mariti e figli, parenti tutti, colleghi e ex fidanzati.
E una idea te la fai, volente o nolente.


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

OT

sapete una cosa?
leggere tutte queste storie mi fa male 
nel senso che leggo
mi immedesimo
e sto male

come Rosalbe, che ha trovato il "suo uomo" nel suo amante e non in suo marito (e deve essere ben triste avere un marito così) 

come Bastardo dentro, che si è riscoperto un padre e un marito felice malgrado la malattia di suo figlio o forse proprio a causa di quella, ma che pure possiede i suoi bei rimpianti e i suoi bei sensi di colpa e li espia qui

come il Conte che forse avrebbe preferito essere davanti alla scrivania dell'avvocato quel maledetto primo febbraio, anziché ricevere quella telefonata e tutto quel che ne è seguito

credo che per qualche giorno mi rintanerò nel mio guscio
del resto sono una tartaruga


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Volevo porre delle domande.
> Mi avete chiesto in tanti come mai i nostri coniugi non si sono accorti di nulla in 28 mesi? Vi chiedo, ma secondo voi non potrebbe essere che non se ne accorgono perchè hanno poco interesse verso di noi?
> E poi, ma se ad una persona viene chiesto di chiudere una storia, senza alcun motivo se non quello di doverla sospendere perchè clandestina, secondo voi dovrebbe accettare passivamente e non cercarti più come se niente fosse stato? o dovrebbe cercarti qualche volta?


Per la prima domanda secndo me è si...non vedo altro motivo per cui in 28 mesi entrambi non si siano accorti di nulla. Oppure potrebbe essere che loro sappiano ma gli vada bene cosi perché pure loro vi tradiscono e quindi siente in una sorta di equolibrio

Per la seconda invece io direi che non ti dovrebbe più cercare se è quello che avete deciso, però pur non essendomi mai trovato in quella situazione immagino sia molto difficile...anzi...fresco fresco 3 giorni fa mia moglie ci è ricascata dopo più di 2 mesi che avevano troncato (me ne sono accorto subito visto )


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa guarda a che post si riferisce eh?
> Non vi capisco.
> La moderazione serve ad approvare o disapprovare un post, non gli utenti.
> Mah...


Visto che il commento si riferiva a me e non a quello che avevo scritto lo sottolineo. Gli/le anonimi/e mi stanno sulle balle che ci vuoi fare .


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ari,
> non penso che siano cagate mantenere il rispetto.
> Neanche a parlarne.
> *E' che a un certo punto il rispetto è talmente fuori visuale, che è insensato parlare di rispetto nell'entrare o meno in certe dinamiche.
> ...


Sul grassetto (e non solo): per carità, certo. Ok farsi una propria idea, Ok condividere gioie e dolori con chi si ha intimità da due anni, Ok parlare di tutto e trovarsi in un contesto come quello adulterino, in cui il rispetto è messo un po' da parte.

Però secondo me fa molto anche "come" si condivide nel rapporto.
Puoi esserti fatta la tua idea (magari azzeccata) che il tuo amato vive contornato da arpie con capelli di serpenti, però, in fondo... sono fatti suoi. Scelte sue. Alla fine, commentare con tono sprezzante quello che il tuo amante sa molto meglio di te e si fa andar bene lo stesso, non porta a nulla . Anzi ci fai solo una figura misera, da intrusa ficcanaso e quant'altro. 
Anche perchè, ci sarà un motivo profondo che spinge quest'uomo a preferire la sua famiglia piena di possibili magagne invece di Rosalbe. 
Quest'uomo ha un libero arbitrio e facoltà di decisione autonoma. 
E tutta la complicità e intimità tra Rosalbe e lui non sposteranno di un millimetro le sue future azioni. :singleeye: Lui non farà "A" perchè è Rosalbe che glielo dice, magari cercando di dimostrare che lei è un'opzione migliore rispetto a quelle due "scalcagnate" che lo aspettano a casa.
Prima si arriva a questa consapevolezza e meglio Rosalbe starà, credo :singleeye:.

ari

PS. sul violetto: quella persona c'est moi


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Femmina  a certe bassezze solo una "femmina frustrata" puo' arrivare :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:​


L'inacidita però mi fa pensare a un uomo.


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> L'inacidita però mi fa pensare a un uomo.



MK, andiamo "oltre"


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK, andiamo "oltre"


Sì sì nessun problema. Era solo un mettere i puntini sulle i.


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì sì nessun problema. Era solo un mettere i puntini sulle i.




:up:​


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ari,
> non penso che siano cagate mantenere il rispetto.
> Neanche a parlarne.
> E' che a un certo punto il rispetto è talmente fuori visuale, che è insensato parlare di rispetto nell'entrare o meno in certe dinamiche.
> ...


Il problema è che rosalbe ha detto il vero su come sono certe dinamiche, mentre si è ancora troppo ancorati all'idea luogo comune confortante...che tra amanti sia sempre e solo il cosidetto squallido sesso no?


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema è che rosalbe ha detto il vero su come sono certe dinamiche, mentre si è ancora troppo ancorati all'idea luogo comune confortante..*.che tra amanti sia sempre e solo il cosidetto squallido sesso no?*


Io non lo dirò mai questo . A proposito, mi associo a questa giusta osservazione di Sabina:


Sabina ha detto:


> Se bastasse a dire che siamo tutte stupide o stupidi sarebbe tutto più facile. Ma il fenomeno e' più complesso e non e' così che di arriva a comprenderlo.


Andrebbe incorniciata!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> OT
> 
> sapete una cosa?
> leggere tutte queste storie mi fa male
> ...


No non avrei preferito essere dall'avvocato cosa dici?
Io ho solo raccontato una cosa che per me è una realtà tipica.
Ogni volta che sto per fare qualcosa che non andrebbe bene mi capita sulla testa una tegola che mi ferma: la separazione è stata solo rinviata eh?
Ma fidati XD...avrei preferito di gran lugna che mia moglie mi tradisse con centomila cazzi...piuttosto di aver passato questo anno di merda.
E aggiungo, XD, guai se non avessi avuto le mie amiche...guai...e XD...dato che sono fallito ecc..ecc..ecc...a me non me ne frega un cazzo se la notte dopo l'operazione non ero solo...mi sono detto cazzo per fortuna ho qualcuno con cui sbattere la testa XD.

Elena per Rosalbe è finita perchè lui ha mollato.
Per Sabina è forse finita?
Senti se sei dentro un tunnel devi andare avanti con la fiducia che alla fine dopo mille dibattiti interiori e imprese titaniche si vedrà la luce.

Elena,
Metti che io voglia lasciare mia moglie per andare a convivere con un'altra.
Lo farei se è il sogno anche dell'altra eh? Ma se quell'altra NON PUO' accogliremi cosa lascio mia moglie a fare?

Nel tuo caso bisogna che i sogni e i progetti siano gli stessi da ambedue le parti. Tu sei molto intelligente, devi solo accertarti se in effetti lui ora non può, o non vuole. E o hai fiducia...o sfiducia...
Guarda sempre i frutti dell'albero e fregatene...dei luoghi comuni di qui dentro...in cui ci si permette di far andare i sentimenti con un meccanicismo filomarxista.

Se si verificano le condizioni auree...vedi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io non lo dirò mai questo


Ma è ovvio che chi è vittima dell'adulterio si augura che sia solo così.
Ma tu Ari, sei tu.
Hai una sensibilità unica.
Hai quella capacità immensa di passare per una fogna e non lasciarti lordare minimamente.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Visto che il commento si riferiva a me e non a quello che avevo scritto lo sottolineo. Gli/le anonimi/e mi stanno sulle balle che ci vuoi fare .


E allora un uso improprio del sistema di moderazione.
Ogni tanto capita.
Ed è capitato pure a me, come credo ad altri, è che cosa vuoi nulla è perfetto.
Basta non badarci.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> PS. sul violetto: quella persona c'est moi



Guarda, sai che l'avevo pensato? 
Sarà per via della tua regalità  e non sono ironica, te l'assicuro.

So che ci sono persone così, posso intuire il loro pensiero, capisco e apprezzo -credo di capire- il pensiero che c'è dietro, ma non condivido.

Oltre al fatto che io ne parlo alle mie amiche, aggiungo che io avrei adorato sapere che mio marito parlava di me ai suoi amici.

Non so... per me il desiderio di condividere le cose con gli amici è spontaneo e forte... le cose belle diventano più belle, quelle brutte meno brutte.

E' come il desiderio di cantare che ti viene all'improvviso quando le emozioni sono forti. Canti, non c'è un motivo, devi cantare.


----------



## Sabina (18 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Adeguarsi alle "regole dell'amante" -che poi chi abbia scritto il perfetto galateo dell'amante non lo so- prevede che la donna taccia e rispetti il più rigoroso silenzio a proposito del proprio o altrui coniuge.
> I nomi dei traditi non devono sfiorare le labbra impudiche, onde non venirne insozzati.
> Nel pascersi dei sensi, nel rotolarsi nel fango godurioso, la consapevolezza della colpa dei traditori deve imporre il rispetto dei traditi col silenzio assoluto su di loro...
> 
> ...


Grande Nausicaa . :up:

Purtroppo va così. E spesso non e' il chiedere per curiosità del rapporto coniugale, ma e' proprio l'altro che racconta magari per bisogno.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma chiami il tuo amante "marito"?
> 
> Comunque, sicuramente quelle cose che ho evidenziato, sulla figlia soprattutto... le ho lette quelle parole, ed erano parole sprezzanti, se non astiose. Erano parole giudicanti e sarcastiche. Un po' "alla comare".
> 
> ...


NO, non chiamerei mai marito il mio amico. Dicevo, siccome tutti mi chiedevano di mio marito io non volevo parlarne. cmq  non vorrei mai parlare male di nessuno, se no di me.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti rigiro la domanda...
> 
> Speri che ti cerchi per poter tornare indietro sulla tua decisione?
> Guarda che lo capirei, credo sia un meccanismo molto normale... ti basterebbe sentire una sua preghiera, non potresti resistere...
> ...


 
Ti rispondo, io probabilmente qualche sms, l'avrei mandato ogni tanto, anche per sapere come stava ecc...non sarei stata totalmente indifferente come lui...forse sbaglio, ma quando si sta male non si capisce cosa si dice o fa.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ti rispondo, io probabilmente qualche sms, l'avrei mandato ogni tanto, anche per sapere come stava ecc...non sarei stata totalmente indifferente come lui...forse sbaglio, ma quando si sta male non si capisce cosa si dice o fa.



Non credo sia indifferenza. 

Penso che un sms ogni tanto si trasformerebbe in breve in un sms al giorno (tanto possiamo smettere quando vogliamo) poi in due, in 5, in 20 etc.
E potreste vedervi per un caffè, giusto per parlare.... e...

insomma, non mi sembrate nella condizione di potervi sentire "una volta ogni tanto"* SE *volete chiudere.

Non è che io ti stia spingendo a continuare! Ma per tenere fede a una decisione devi essere assolutamente convinta del motivo.
Chiudere perchè tanto deve finire prima o poi, senza un desiderio profondo di recuperare con tuo marito, ancora innamorata del tuo amico, con la sensazione del grande sacrificio....
Scusa, non mi sembrano i motivi che ti aiuteranno a  fare chiarezza nella tua vita...

Ma immagino che ci voglia tempo. Tanto.


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non avrei preferito essere dall'avvocato cosa dici?
> Io ho solo raccontato una cosa che per me è una realtà tipica.
> Ogni volta che sto per fare qualcosa che non andrebbe bene mi capita sulla testa una tegola che mi ferma: la separazione è stata solo rinviata eh?
> Ma fidati XD...avrei preferito di gran lugna che mia moglie mi tradisse con centomila cazzi...piuttosto di aver passato questo anno di merda.
> ...


sì Conte
beh il senso delle mie parole era pressappoco lo stesso...insomma...intendevo dire che qualunque cosa (anche la separazione) sarebbe stata preferibile a ricevere in testa quella tegola e aver passato questo anno di merda

ovvio che tutto passa in secondo piano e scompare quando ci si trova ad affrontare quello che state affrontando tu e soprattutto Astro 

quanto a me...grazie...ne terrò conto


----------



## Sabina (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Volevo porre delle domande.
> Mi avete chiesto in tanti come mai i nostri coniugi non si sono accorti di nulla in 28 mesi? Vi chiedo, ma secondo voi non potrebbe essere che non se ne accorgono perchè hanno poco interesse verso di noi?
> E poi, ma se ad una persona viene chiesto di chiudere una storia, senza alcun motivo se non quello di doverla sospendere perchè clandestina, secondo voi dovrebbe accettare passivamente e non cercarti più come se niente fosse stato? o dovrebbe cercarti qualche volta?


Per quanto riguarda la prima domanda, in effetti e' strano che non si siano accorti di nulla. Perché in questi frangenti ci sono dei cambiamenti in noi stessi, visibili anche esternamente. Considera che il mio e' stato notato anche da altre persone: una mia collega mi ha detto che l'ultimo figlio mi ha fatto proprio bene. Allora o voi siete stati estremamente attenti a non far notare cambiamenti ai vostri coniugi, o loro sono molto impegnati in altro, o hanno notato ma preferiscono non andare a fondo per non rischiare di perdervi.

Per quanto riguarda il secondo quesito, credo dipenda dalla personalità di ciascuno. Ho un'amica che ha tentato di lasciare l'amante molte volte, ma alla fine tornano sempre a vedersi (a volte anche dopo mesi di distacco fanno in modo o l'uno o l'altro di rivedersi). Ma ci può essere chi per carattere rispetta la decisione dell'altro anche se si rivela dolorosa.
Come va Rosa?


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti rigiro la domanda...
> 
> Speri che ti cerchi per poter tornare indietro sulla tua decisione?
> Guarda che lo capirei, credo sia un meccanismo molto normale... ti basterebbe sentire una sua preghiera, non potresti resistere...
> ...


 
no, non voglio farmi correre dietro, in realtà non so nemmeno io perchè l'ho fatto. forse perchè fin dall'inizio abbiamo detto che doveva finire e più volte abbiamo cercato di farlo ma invano, forse per tutte le cose che ti ho detto prima, o forse perchè sono stanca di vivere una vita che non sento mia, non mi piace essere un'amante e tantomeno avere cose nascoste. Certo quello che mi manca sicuramente è la convinzione. secondo me, se si facesse sentire anche con un sms non sarebbe male, no?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> no, non voglio farmi correre dietro, in realtà non so nemmeno io perchè l'ho fatto. forse perchè fin dall'inizio abbiamo detto che doveva finire e più volte abbiamo cercato di farlo ma invano, forse per tutte le cose che ti ho detto prima, o forse perchè sono stanca di vivere una vita che non sento mia, non mi piace essere un'amante e tantomeno avere cose nascoste. *Certo quello che mi manca sicuramente è la convinzione. secondo me, se si facesse sentire anche con un sms non sarebbe male, no*?



Guarda, scusa la presunzione ma credo che sarebbe proprio quello che vi farebbe ricadere nella relazione...

Rosalbe, non so che dire, la tua storia mi colpisce, non so bene perchè, in bocca al lupo...


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la prima domanda, in effetti e' strano che non si siano accorti di nulla. Perché in questi frangenti ci sono dei cambiamenti in noi stessi, visibili anche esternamente. Considera che il mio e' stato notato anche da altre persone: una mia collega mi ha detto che l'ultimo figlio mi ha fatto proprio bene. Allora o voi siete stati estremamente attenti a non far notare cambiamenti ai vostri coniugi, o loro sono molto impegnati in altro, o hanno notato ma preferiscono non andare a fondo per non rischiare di perdervi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il secondo quesito, credo dipenda dalla personalità di ciascuno. Ho un'amica che ha tentato di lasciare l'amante molte volte, ma alla fine tornano sempre a vedersi (a volte anche dopo mesi di distacco fanno in modo o l'uno o l'altro di rivedersi). Ma ci può essere chi per carattere rispetta la decisione dell'altro anche se si rivela dolorosa.
> Come va Rosa?


 
Diciamo che va, questi giorni sono passati così, senza che me ne accorgessi,  mi sento anestetizzata, come se tutto il resto del mondo non esistesse più. Ho paura che si accorgano che è successo qualcosa, più ora che prima. Piango per un non nulla, dovrei studiare ma ho la testa altrove. E mi manca maledettamente, vorrei sapere che fa, dove sta, a cosa sta pensando ecc...
Quanto tempo dovrà passare ancora??? Menomale che ci sono i miei figli, vivo solo per loro.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma se quell'altra NON PUO' accogliremi cosa lascio mia moglie a fare?*


Ah beh...se l'altra non può....allora.....
Boh....a me mette tristezza leggere ste frasi


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton;149427[U ha detto:
			
		

> *]Ma è ovvio che chi è vittima dell'adulterio si augura che sia solo così.*[/U]
> Ma tu Ari, sei tu.
> Hai una sensibilità unica.
> Hai quella capacità immensa di passare per una fogna e non lasciarti lordare minimamente.


Non è ovvio per nulla.....difatti nel caso di mia moglie non si tratta solo di squallido sesso...


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, scusa la presunzione ma credo che sarebbe proprio quello che vi farebbe ricadere nella relazione...
> 
> Rosalbe, non so che dire, la tua storia mi colpisce, non so bene perchè, in bocca al lupo...


 
Sono sicura che hai ragione tu, ma tra sentirlo 17 ore al giorno e non sentirlo più, è molto pesante. Non si può fare come i dograti e togliere la dipendenza poco alla volta?
Non voglio sembrare superficiale o banalizzare ciò che ho fatto, ma credimi è stata una stupenda storia d'amore, pulita, dolce. Pensavo che l'amore che provavo per mio marito fosse il massimo e l'ho sposato per questo. Ma non avevo mai provato un amore così grande, e questo mi ha messo in crisi.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Sono sicura che hai ragione tu, ma tra sentirlo 17 ore al giorno e non sentirlo più, è molto pesante. Non si può fare come i dograti e togliere la dipendenza poco alla volta?
> Non voglio sembrare superficiale o banalizzare ciò che ho fatto, ma credimi è stata una stupenda storia d'amore, pulita, dolce. *Pensavo che l'amore che provavo per mio marito fosse il massimo e l'ho sposato per questo. Ma non avevo mai provato un amore così grande, e questo mi ha messo in crisi*.


Altra frase bellissima 
Questa assieme a "vorrei che fossi come lui" sono le 2 frasi più belle per annientare tuo marito.....parlo per esperienza eh...me le ha dette pari pari mia moglie.

Perdonami ma prevedo che non ce la farai a stare senza il tuo amico (magari in fondo è quello che vuoi)


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma non è un problema il confidarsi e parlare di sè stessi all'amante, anche sfogandosi. Figuriamoci.
> 
> Ma giudicare i parenti dell'altro, con annessi equilibri famigliari (cit. "cmq lo sento come parla con sua figlia al telefono e sembra lei la moglie." - "ma si capisce che sta solo tutta la settimana, per poi stare, sabato e domenica, sotto la sua gonna. E della figlia gelosa, lo so perchè mi raccontava degli aneddoti, non riferiti a me.") è di una grettezza direi incontestabile, anche perchè tu estraneo alla famiglia non conoscerai mai appieno le dinamiche affettive padre-madre, marito-moglie... come hanno detto altri prima di me, ci sono cose solo sue, di lui e della moglie, di lui e della figlia. E che - ti piaccia o no - non potrai mai entrarci e tantomeno avere titolo ad esprimere delle considerazioni. Nemmeno se diventassi la nuova moglie legittima di quest'uomo.
> 
> ...


 
Scusami di nuovo, non per essere presuntuosa, ma io non ho mai parlato male della moglie, ne qui, ne con lui. LUi poi non parla male delle persone per carattere, figuriamoci della moglie, per la quale mi ha detto di avere molto rispetto, anche se come direte voi, la tradisce. Io ho solo raccontato come andavano le nostre giornate e sentendoci quasi 17 ore su 24 è chiaro che ci siamo detti di tutto e di più, ovvio!
Ma per mia natura non parlo male, ripeto se ti ho dato quest'impressione, scusami, non era mio intento.


----------



## Daniele (18 Giugno 2011)

E ancora, storia di amore bella e pulita.
Rosalbe, smettila di offendere le persone oneste che esistono in giro, smettila davvero, perchè le persone oneste non cercano una storia d'amore quando sono impegnate, solitamente chiudono prima. La prova che tu non lo ami il tuo amichetto è che non lasci tuo marito, prova evidente, cristallina e perfetta e non importa tutto quello che dirai, se fosse vero amore avresti lasciato tuo marito rischiando anche di stare sola.
Niko, spiega a rosalbe cosa sia un amore pulito, ti prego, qui andiamo a confondere cacca con cioccolata un poco troppo spesso.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Scusami di nuovo, non per essere presuntuosa, ma io non ho mai parlato male della moglie, ne qui, ne con lui. LUi poi non parla male delle persone per carattere, figuriamoci della moglie, *per la quale mi ha detto di avere molto rispetto, anche se come direte voi, la tradisce*. Io ho solo raccontato come andavano le nostre giornate e sentendoci quasi 17 ore su 24 è chiaro che ci siamo detti di tutto e di più, ovvio!
> Ma per mia natura non parlo male, ripeto se ti ho dato quest'impressione, scusami, non era mio intento.


Ma insomma.....quella frase in grassetto è una cosa che non si può leggere...perdonami eh...ti assicuro che a stare dalla parte della persona "rispettata" si sta un male cane.

Provo a rigirartela in un altro modo: se tu scoprissi che il tuo amante ha anche un altra storia e tradisce sia te che la moglie...penseresti che ti rispetta? 
Non è una polemica ma è per cercare di capire...perché mi è davvero difficile...l'unica cosa che riesco a immaginare per giustificare quelolo che affermi è che tu sia talmente innamorata da non renderti bene conto della realtà....


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma insomma.....quella frase in grassetto è una cosa che non si può leggere...perdonami eh...ti assicuro che a stare dalla parte della persona "rispettata" si sta un male cane.
> 
> Provo a rigirartela in un altro modo: se tu scoprissi che il tuo amante ha anche un altra storia e tradisce sia te che la moglie...penseresti che ti rispetta?
> Non è una polemica ma è per cercare di capire...perché mi è davvero difficile...l'unica cosa che riesco a immaginare per giustificare quelolo che affermi è che tu sia talmente innamorata da non renderti bene conto della realtà....


Capisco cosa intendete dire, ma non riesco a spiegare con altre parole la nostra storia. So che non è pulita nel senso comune del termine, ma per me lo è, perchè è stata vissuta con molta dolcezza, interesse e cura dell'altro ecc...e non solo come una botta e via. Per quanto riguarda il rispetto verso la moglie, intendevo dire che si comporta bene a casa è molto presente ed è un ottimo padre, lo so che nasconde qualcosa, ma nella vita non si può avere tutto. E poi ripeto, se alla moglie va bene così e non si accorge di nulla, neanche a letto, da 28 mesi, sarà un pochino non interesata alla persona, no????


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non è ovvio per nulla.....difatti nel caso di mia moglie non si tratta solo di squallido sesso...


Ma va?
AMico mio...guarda che "squallido" sesso...ci sta per una o due volte eh?
E poi ognun per sè...
E sai perchè?
Perchè i corpi han parlato, cazzi e fighe han fatto padump padump...tra due estranei e poi non si ha proprio più nulla da dirsi...
Invece se è partito cuoricino...

Senti ti faccio un esempio...
Non è mistero che io sono andato anche nei privè e me so goduto un mondo, un pasto eh?
Ma credimi...andarci che so...4 sabati di fila...mi cascherebbe nella noia più mortale...

Per questo vedi, la botta e via può essere un capriccio, na botta con l'andrenalina di Lothariana memoria...

Quando partono i sentimenti e due persone sono innamorate...fanno le malore pur di vedersi...e casomai i coniugi vengono percepiti come degli antichi genitori che ostacolerebbero un amore proibito dei loro figli...

Per questo io dico...
La scappatella va taciuta...
La relazione adulterina...crea un macigno.
Giorno dopo giorno vivi altrove....
Guarda cazzo...ho visto uomini fare di quei numeri che non sai pur di poter stare con l'amante...robe infernali...che a me farebbero saltare le coronarie e tutto il sistema nervoso...

Nel caso per esempio dei trombamici...c'è amicizia e se capita anche sesso...ma non c'è quello struggimento qua da persone innamorate...mi manchi...senza di te la mia vita non ha senso...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Guarda...se non fossero belinate, potremo dire...che le persone a cui succedono certe cose sono solo vittima di un' incantesimo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Sono sicura che hai ragione tu, ma tra sentirlo 17 ore al giorno e non sentirlo più, è molto pesante. Non si può fare come i dograti e togliere la dipendenza poco alla volta?
> Non voglio sembrare superficiale o banalizzare ciò che ho fatto, ma credimi è stata una stupenda storia d'amore, pulita, dolce. Pensavo che l'amore che provavo per mio marito fosse il massimo e l'ho sposato per questo. Ma non avevo mai provato un amore così grande, e questo mi ha messo in crisi.


ma ascolta na roba...17 ore al giorno?
Ma dove siamo?
Uhm...
Ma scusa in 28 mesi non si è avuto acme e follie e poi un sedimentarsi in un tranquillo e confortevole rapporto?
Mah si dice che l'innamoramento finisce eh?
E si entra in altre fasi...
TU hai provato questo amore immenso...solo perchè a sto giro ti sei sentita ricambiata nella stessa misura.
Sentirsi corrisposti dà una gioia immensa! XD.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Altra frase bellissima
> Questa assieme a "vorrei che fossi come lui" sono le 2 frasi più belle per annientare tuo marito.....parlo per esperienza eh...me le ha dette pari pari mia moglie.
> 
> Perdonami ma prevedo che non ce la farai a stare senza il tuo amico (magari in fondo è quello che vuoi)


Maddai cazzo...non fare così.
Vero sai, subito ti senti annientare.
Ma se hai palle, metti nasino fuori...e te ne capitano di cose eh?
Guarda se ti entra in testa il tarlo che lei ha scelto un altro perchè sto altro è meglio di te...sei finito.
Non darle sta soddisfazione...
Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...dai cazzo...portiamolo in giro sto qua...
Niko...dai cazzo...vai al mare...ci sta tanta di quella gnocca da intortare che non ti dico...
Dai non puoi, non puoi, far girare l'autostima attorno a quel che dice tua moglie...
Cazzo guarda me...
Fu lei ad aprire la stalla eh?
Con quel..." Figuriamoci cosa trovi tu!"...
Dai cazzo Niko...tira fuori l'orgoglio...di a te stesso: mia moglie è na cretina.
Qualsiasi cosa lei mi dirà...dentro da un orecchio e fuori da un altro.
cazzoooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendete dire, ma non riesco a spiegare con altre parole la nostra storia. So che non è pulita nel senso comune del termine, ma per me lo è, perchè è stata vissuta con molta dolcezza, interesse e cura dell'altro ecc...e non solo come una botta e via. Per quanto riguarda il rispetto verso la moglie, intendevo dire che si comporta bene a casa è molto presente ed è un ottimo padre, lo so che nasconde qualcosa*, ma nella vita non si può avere tutto*. E poi ripeto, se alla moglie va bene così e non si accorge di nulla, neanche a letto, da 28 mesi, sarà un pochino non interesata alla persona, no????


Però non mi hai risposto....
Se lui ti tradisse con un altra....senza cambiare come si comporta con te e con la moglie....diresti ancora che ti rispetta?

Per il fatto che la tua non sia una storia da una botta e via ma molto di più io non lo metto certo in dubbio.

Per il grassetto...lui invece cerca di avere tutto cercando altrove quello che non trova...


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai cazzo...non fare così.
> Vero sai, subito ti senti annientare.
> Ma se hai palle, metti nasino fuori...e te ne capitano di cose eh?
> *Guarda se ti entra in testa il tarlo che lei ha scelto un altro perchè sto altro è meglio di te...sei finito.
> ...


Ah guarda non c'è proprio pericolo sai su questo...la mia autostima non ne ha risentito praticamente per niente

Per l'altra frase evidenziata...non c'è pericolo eh...perché lei non dice nulla :rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo portale.
> Ho voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno, e non potendolo fare con amici, parenti e meno che mai con mio marito, ho pensato di scrivere qui, ciò che mi sta succedendo da 28 mesi.
> Vorrei fare una premessa, lui è un collega con cui non avevo un rapporto particolare, ma che aveva sempre attirato la mia attenzione, perchè sempre perfetto nel vestire, nei modi...solo un tantino più grande di me, 16 anni; da tutti considerato persona seria e con un senso del dovere oltre ogni misura, nonchè padre eccezionale e sempre presente, anche lui sposato. Ho premesso questo, per differenziarlo da tutti gli altri colleghi pappagalli che mi ronzavano attorno. Tutto è iniziato per caso, ci sentivamo a volte con delle e-mail, fin quando un giorno mi ha chiesto di vederci, per palare, fuori dal lavoro. Dico di si, così senza pensarci, e in quell'occasione arriva il primo bacio. Io non me lo aspettavo, ma non mi sono tirata indietro. Da allora è iniziata la nostra storia d'amore. Abbiamo fatto l'amore, il mese dopo, ho detto di non essere pronta e lui ha aspettato. La cosa strana, soprattutto per la mia formazione molto religiosa, che non ho avuto mai nessun senso di colpa. Non mi sento un'amante, anche se so di esserlo, la nostra è una storia dolcissima. Lo amo tantissimo e se penso di stare senza di lui, mi sento morire. L'unico mio vero problema e che ho sempre dubbi su lui. E' sempre molto premuroso, anche geloso, ma non riesce a dirmi ti amo, dice a causa del suo carattere, ci sentiamo in continuazione per telefono o via sms, ma non rischierebbe il rapporto con sua moglie per me. Più volte ho chiesto se riesce a capire perchè tradisce sua moglie, ma risponde che non lo sa. Per ciò che mi racconta, hanno una buona vita sessuale, escono insieme per fare acquisti o viaggi, non hanno mai litigato, al contrario di me e mio marito. Vorrei troncare tutto, non sopporto più di vivere sdoppiata, Non so come fare. sicuramente mi ama, a modo suo. Secondo voi? se due si amano, non dovrebbero pensare di stare insieme, invece di condurre 2 vite parallele? Come faccio a non pensare più a lui?


Mi sono messo a colorare il tuo primo post, perchè so come sul forum si degenera e divaga dimenticando l'essenza dei racconti. Non ho letto il resto.

Siete innamorati, dartene atto o cercare di confutarlo è per te inutile perchè tu sei confusa prima di tutto e più di tutti.

La tua mente deve essere per forza annebbiata, perchè la risposta alla tua ultima domanda è contenuta nel tuo racconto ma purtroppo non puoi o non vuoi trovarla.

Ciò nonostante tutto funziona alla perfezione, 28 mesi sono tanti...
Dici giusto quando parli di vite parallele, perchè la vostra relazione è un innesto in una realtà nella quale lui non riesce a dirti ti amo per un motivo ben preciso...lui non lascerà mai la moglie per te. Lui prima di te sa che sta simulando in virtù della vostra clandestinità e non sa mentire ne a te, tantomeno a se stesso. Per come hai descritto l'uomo, è difficile pensare che possa comportarsi diversamente e sovvertire la sua vita.

A meno che...un imprevisto, ad esempio essere scoperti, metta alla prova questo innesto per scoprire se verrà rigettato da lui...e chissà, forse, anche da te.

Potresti trovare la forza di non pensare più a a lui se rieci a capire che, forse, tra voi non c'è futuro. Lui ha dalla sua prospettive ben diverse dalle tue, ad esempio i suoi 16 anni più di te, non credere che gli sia indifferente.

Qui si è traslato in toto il problema sui vostri rispettivi coniugi, quando il problema è proprio tra te e lui. Farti la filippica sul rispetto non mi interessa minimamente, anche perchè non mi sembri "irrispettosa".

E se fosse amore, assoluto, solo da parte tua?


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah guarda non c'è proprio pericolo sai su questo...la mia autostima non ne ha risentito praticamente per niente
> 
> Per l'altra frase evidenziata...non c'è pericolo eh...perché lei non dice nulla :rotfl:


Ci credo e può farmi piacere.

Al momento però sei tu che corri dietro di lei...interpreta il Conte in altro modo...prova ad invertire le rotte, sei statico, dovrebbe essere lei ad affannarsi un po' dietro a te...


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ci credo e può farmi piacere.
> 
> Al momento però sei tu che corri dietro di lei...interpreta il Conte in altro modo...prova ad invertire le rotte, sei statico, dovrebbe essere lei ad affannarsi un po' dietro a te...


Io ho smesso di correrle dietro da ormai 2 mesi....lei è indifferente alla stessa amniera di quando le strisciavo dietro (subito dopo la scoperta).

Lei non credo si affannerà più di tanto...dovrei provare ad andarmene via...penso sia l'unica soluzione per vedere come e se reagisce in qualche modo. Sto valutando la cosa in questi giorni


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io ho smesso di correrle dietro da ormai 2 mesi....lei è indifferente alla stessa amniera di quando le strisciavo dietro (subito dopo la scoperta).
> 
> Lei non credo si affannerà più di tanto...dovrei provare ad andarmene via...penso sia l'unica soluzione per vedere come e se reagisce in qualche modo. Sto valutando la cosa in questi giorni


Per questo sei statico, agevoli lei e la mantieni in una posizione di forza nei tuoi confronti. Falla correre, se ha il fiato da spendere per te.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Per questo sei statico, agevoli lei e la mantieni in una posizione di forza nei tuoi confronti. *Falla correre, se ha il fiato da spendere per te*.


Cioe? dovrei buttarla fuori invece che andarmene io?

Comunque non mi sembra in una posizione di forza....forse la agevolo ma lei in questo momento non è forte per niente....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah guarda non c'è proprio pericolo sai su questo...la mia autostima non ne ha risentito praticamente per niente
> 
> Per l'altra frase evidenziata...non c'è pericolo eh...perché lei non dice nulla :rotfl:


AH ecco...
Essere annientati come mariti...non vuol dire essere falliti come persone e come uomini...ok?
AL lavoro come va?
Non vorrei che i casini che ti crea lei...ti impedissero di lavorare...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cioe? dovrei buttarla fuori invece che andarmene io?
> 
> Comunque non mi sembra in una posizione di forza....forse la agevolo ma lei in questo momento non è forte per niente....


Vorrei vederla se tu avessi almeno 5 o 6 donne al giorno che ti chiamano...
Scusa cara...come vedi non ho tempo anche per te...


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Mi sono messo a colorare il tuo primo post, perchè so come sul forum si degenera e divaga dimenticando l'essenza dei racconti. Non ho letto il resto.
> 
> Siete innamorati, dartene atto o cercare di confutarlo è per te inutile perchè tu sei confusa prima di tutto e più di tutti.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio per l'interessamento alla mia storia.  io avevo scritto per avere consigli e conforto, per la decisione che di li a poco avrei preso.
Ma a parte qualcuno che ha centrato il problema, altri hanno solo saputo insultare e/o giudicare, come se non sapessi cosa stavo facendo.
Potrebbe essere anche amore assoluto da parte mia, ma credo non sia proprio così.
Intanto la differenza d'età fa si che si affrontino le emozioni in maniera differente, io farei pazzie per amore e gli dicevo in continuazione quanto l'amavo. Lui invece è un pò statico, ricopre un posto di responsabilità, per cui deve mantenere un certo applombe e serietà. Lui mi diceva che io sono stato uno tsunami nella sua vita e che non poteva succedere di innamorarsi così, e che io gli avrò fatto sicuramente un'incantesimo. NON riusciva a spiegarsi razionalmente questa nostra storia.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ecco...
> Essere annientati come mariti...non vuol dire essere falliti come persone e come uomini...ok?
> AL lavoro come va?
> Non vorrei che i casini che ti crea lei...ti impedissero di lavorare...


Fortunatamente ricopro un posto da responsabile (ho degli agenti da seguire) e quindi se anche in certi momenti sono un pò giù la sitazuine non crolla.

Comunque diciamo che non riesco a dare il 100% al lavoro ma un buon 85-90% si 
Poi va a momenti...appena scoperto il fattaccio davo il 120% al lavoro...risultati della madonna


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Fortunatamente ricopro un posto da responsabile (ho degli agenti da seguire) e quindi se anche in certi momenti sono un pò giù la sitazuine non crolla.
> 
> Comunque diciamo che non riesco a dare il 100% al lavoro ma un buon 85-90% si
> Poi va a momenti...appena scoperto il fattaccio davo il 120% al lavoro...risultati della madonna


No perchè sai...vedendo come ha reagito un Daniele uno si preoccupa eh?
Capisci no?
Che poi non salti fuori che perdi il posto di lavoro per colpa di un tradimento...voglio dire...eh...
Poi di sti tempi...come sai è una lotta all'arma bianca!


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Però non mi hai risposto....
> Se lui ti tradisse con un altra....senza cambiare come si comporta con te e con la moglie....diresti ancora che ti rispetta?
> 
> Per il fatto che la tua non sia una storia da una botta e via ma molto di più io non lo metto certo in dubbio.
> ...


TI ho detto che non è giusto il termine rispetto in questo caso, ma comunque fin quando non  saprei nulla mi sentirei rispettata. Ma tu che dici, meglio un marito che ti fa stare male, ma è fedele o un marito che ti tratta come una regina, anche se poi ti tradisce??? IO preferirei il secondo. Forse perchè io con il mio ho qualche problema.Tu lo sai che mio marito mi ha detto che sono migliorata rispetto a prima, forse lui mi preferisce così....Anche sua moglie credo gli vada bene, tanto a lei interessa che lui sia dispnibile sabato domenica e festivi, per il resto può fare ciò che vuole..


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> TI ho detto che non è giusto il termine rispetto in questo caso, *ma comunque fin quando non  saprei nulla mi sentirei rispettata*. Ma tu che dici, meglio un marito che ti fa stare male, ma è fedele o un marito che ti tratta come una regina, anche se poi ti tradisce??? IO preferirei il secondo. Forse perchè io con il mio ho qualche problema.Tu lo sai che mio marito mi ha detto che sono migliorata rispetto a prima, forse lui mi preferisce così....Anche sua moglie credo gli vada bene, tanto a lei interessa che lui sia dispnibile sabato domenica e festivi, per il resto può fare ciò che vuole..


E dopo che lo sai?

Per il paragone tra i dei tipi di marito che fai il discorso resta sempre in piedi fino a che non sai del tradimento, perché dopo anche il secondo caso ti farebbe stare male e quindi andresti in un:

-marito che ti tratta come una regina però non è fedele e quindi ti fa stare male....perché *se lo ami STAI MALE* (fai conto di sapere che il tuo amante ti tradisce....io credo che saresti distrutta,,,perché lo ami)


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> TI ho detto che non è giusto il termine rispetto in questo caso, ma comunque fin quando non  saprei nulla mi sentirei rispettata. Ma tu che dici, meglio un marito che ti fa stare male, ma è fedele o un marito che ti tratta come una regina, anche se poi ti tradisce??? IO preferirei il secondo. Forse perchè io con il mio ho qualche problema.*Tu lo sai che mio marito mi ha detto che sono migliorata rispetto a prima, forse lui mi preferisce così....*Anche sua moglie credo gli vada bene, tanto a lei interessa che lui sia dispnibile sabato domenica e festivi, per il resto può fare ciò che vuole..


 
Beh...allora perché interrompere col tuo amante....voi state bene, tuo marito ti preferisce cosi...dov'è il problema


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah beh...se l'altra non può....allora.....
> Boh....a me mette tristezza leggere ste frasi


Siamo in due. Ma ognuno della propria vita privata può fare quello che vuole. Basti che non si arrivi a pontificare che questa debba essere l'unica via per l'umanità.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendete dire, ma non riesco a spiegare con altre parole la nostra storia. So che non è pulita nel senso comune del termine, ma per me lo è, perchè è stata vissuta con molta dolcezza, interesse e cura dell'altro ecc...e non solo come una botta e via. Per quanto riguarda il rispetto verso la moglie, intendevo dire che si comporta bene a casa è molto presente ed è un ottimo padre, lo so che nasconde qualcosa, *ma nella vita non si può avere tutto*. E poi ripeto, se alla moglie va bene così e non si accorge di nulla, neanche a letto, da 28 mesi, sarà un pochino non interesata alla persona, no????


Mettiti tu, un momento, nei panni di sua moglie e di tuo marito. Nella vita non si può avere tutto eh, lavo stiro cucino mi occupo dei figli ma sono innamorata di un altro. Eh già.

ps Ros mi ripeto, non credere a quello che il tuo amante ti dice, 99,9% sono palle.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo in due. Ma ognuno della propria vita privata può fare quello che vuole. Basti che non si arrivi a pontificare che questa debba essere l'unica via per l'umanità.


No come dite sempre...sono scelte eh?
Nessuno pontifica qui dentro no?

Però hai letto?
Una può anche preferire di venir trattata da regina e permettere a suo marito certe cose eh?
Piuttosto del contrario.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mettiti tu, un momento, nei panni di sua moglie e di tuo marito. Nella vita non si può avere tutto eh, lavo stiro cucino mi occupo dei figli ma sono innamorata di un altro. Eh già.
> 
> ps Ros mi ripeto, non credere a quello che il tuo amante ti dice, 99,9% sono palle.


E tu come fai a mostrarlo che sono palle?
Ognuno di noi si muove sulla fiducia di quanto una persona dice no?
Poi arrivano i fatti.
Se i fatti confermano quelle parole la fiducia aumenta.
Se i fatti la smentiscono la fiducia svanisce.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...allora perché interrompere col tuo amante....voi state bene, tuo marito ti preferisce cosi...dov'è il problema


IL problema sta proprio in quello che è successo a te. Cioè non voglio che scopra tutto e soffra...forse sbaglio, ma la vedo così. Se tu non avessi saputo????


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No come dite sempre...sono scelte eh?
> Nessuno pontifica qui dentro no?
> 
> Però hai letto?
> ...


Ho letto ho letto, vorrei capire meglio il significato di venir trattata da regina. Come regina sarei piuttosto difficile da soddisfare .


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu come fai a mostrarlo che sono palle?
> Ognuno di noi si muove sulla fiducia di quanto una persona dice no?
> Poi arrivano i fatti.
> Se i fatti confermano quelle parole la fiducia aumenta.
> Se i fatti la smentiscono la fiducia svanisce.


Per farmi amare non avrei bisogno di dire che vivo in un inferno e solo l'amante mi fa vedere il cielo azzurro. Quindi sono palle. E lo trovo anche di cattivo gusto.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mettiti tu, un momento, nei panni di sua moglie e di tuo marito. Nella vita non si può avere tutto eh, lavo stiro cucino mi occupo dei figli ma sono innamorata di un altro. Eh già.
> 
> ps Ros mi ripeto, non credere a quello che il tuo amante ti dice*, 99,9% sono palle*.


 
Perchè pensi che siano palle??? Puoi spiegarmi i motivi di questa tua affermazione???


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che siano palle??? Puoi spiegarmi i motivi di questa tua affermazione???


Che motivo avrebbe di dirti che sta tanto male, visto che non ne vuole uscire dalla sua situazione? Appunto perchè tu possa pensarlo povera vittima di moglie e figlia, costretto a tradire per mancanza di attenzioni.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> IL problema sta proprio in quello che è successo a te. Cioè non voglio che scopra tutto e soffra...forse sbaglio, ma la vedo così. Se tu non avessi saputo????


Eeehh...ma mia moglie era diversa e non di certo migliore rispetto a prima...non potevo non accorgermene.

Probabilmente se non avessi scoperto tutto subito (l'ho beccata dopo la prima volta che sono usciti da soli) lei avrebbe avuto il tempo di elaborare la cosa e, pur continuando a cornificarmi, avrebbe imparato a gestirla e magari poter sembrare migliore ai miei occhi ignari...

Effettivamente stavo dicendo nel mio post che ultimamente la trovavo più gentile del solito...poi lunedi ennesima cornificata....che stia imparando a gestire la cosa? 

A questo punto se vuoi tentare di ricostruire fai in modo che di non essere mai scoperta...dopo è veramente un problema.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per *farmi amare non avrei bisogno di dire che vivo in un inferno e solo l'amante mi fa vedere il cielo azzurro*. Quindi sono palle. E lo trovo anche di cattivo gusto.


 
Mi sa che noi due non possiamo andare d'accordo. mi dici sempre che dico cose di cattivo gusto, non leggere, nessuno ti obbliga. Non capisco a chi avrei detto che vivo in un inferno per farmi amare??? Ma...ripeto io non volevo nemmeno parlare di mio marito qui.  me l'hanno chiesto più volte e l'ho fatto.
Per regina intendevo, rispettata, stimata insomma cose di vita normale, che a molte persone mancano. Forse a te no, ritieniti fortunata...


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Mi sa che noi due non possiamo andare d'accordo. mi dici sempre che dico cose di cattivo gusto, non leggere, nessuno ti obbliga. Non capisco a chi avrei detto che vivo in un inferno per farmi amare??? Ma...ripeto io non volevo nemmeno parlare di mio marito qui. me l'hanno chiesto più volte e l'ho fatto.
> Per regina intendevo, rispettata, stimata insomma cose di vita normale, che a molte persone mancano. Forse a te no, ritieniti fortunata...


Non parlavo di te ma del tuo amante. Un uomo che mi tradisce non mi rispetta. 

ps Ros scusa ma per andare d'accordo bisogna per forza darti ragione?


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No come dite sempre...sono scelte eh?
> Nessuno pontifica qui dentro no?
> 
> Però hai letto?
> ...


Si si...vorrei proprio vedere...
Lei stessa ha detto "se non lo vengo a sapere"....ovvio che preferisci uno che ti tratta da regina a uno che ti fa stare male ma è fedele....
Peccato poi che quando scopri che ti tradisce ti fa stare male anche il maritino premuroso e poi voglio vedere se si sente ancora una regina la moglie cornuta :rotfl:


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che motivo avrebbe di dirti che sta tanto male, visto che non ne vuole uscire dalla sua situazione? Appunto perchè tu possa pensarlo povera vittima di moglie e figlia, costretto a tradire per mancanza di attenzioni.


ma tu leggi tutto o solo ciò che ti conviene??? Ho detto fino allo sfinimento che lui non si è mai permesso di parlare male della moglie, ne tantomeno della figlia. Ciò che ho detto io è la costatazione della realtà, ciò che ho percepito con il tempo.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> ma tu leggi tutto o solo ciò che ti conviene??? Ho detto fino allo sfinimento che lui non si è mai permesso di parlare male della moglie, ne tantomeno della figlia. Ciò che ho detto io è la* costatazione della realtà*, ciò che ho percepito con il tempo.


La realtà percepita da ognuno di noi è soggettiva, dovresti conoscere lei, solo così potresti capire davvero come sta la situazione. E ripeto, se non se ne va non sta così male.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non parlavo di te ma del tuo amante. Un uomo che mi tradisce non mi rispetta.
> 
> ps Ros scusa ma per andare d'accordo bisogna *per forza darti ragione*?


 
no per nulla, mi sentirei presa in giro se tutti fossero accondiscendenti. però siccome mi dici sempre che dico cose un pò cosììì.


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La realtà percepita da ognuno di noi è soggettiva, dovresti conoscere lei, solo così potresti capire davvero come sta la situazione. E ripeto, *se non se ne va non sta così male.*



 :up: :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ho letto ho letto, vorrei capire meglio il significato di venir trattata da regina. Come regina sarei piuttosto difficile da soddisfare .


Tu?
Su questo non ci piove


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per farmi amare non avrei bisogno di dire che vivo in un inferno e solo l'amante mi fa vedere il cielo azzurro. Quindi sono palle. E lo trovo anche di cattivo gusto.


Sapessi per quante invece...quel cielo azzurro le aiuta in quell'inferno.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up: :mrgreen:


Marì un uomo quando non ne può più della situazione che vive in casa se ne va. E lo so bene. Poi magari torna, ma quella è un'altra storia.


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Marì un uomo quando non ne può più della situazione che vive in casa se ne va. E lo so bene. Poi magari torna, ma quella è un'altra storia.




:loso:


Lo sappiamo ​


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La realtà percepita da ognuno di noi è soggettiva, dovresti conoscere lei, solo così potresti capire davvero come sta la situazione. E ripeto, se non se ne va non sta così male.


 
Ma lui non sta male infatti. Però non credi che prima di lasciare una persona una debba pensare a tantissime cose, poi alla sua età e con la serietà che lo contraddistingue, non lo farebbe mai. POi ti avevo parlato della figlia per far capire che lui mai la farebbe stare male, hanno un rapporto fantastico.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sapessi per quante invece...quel cielo azzurro le aiuta in quell'inferno.


Mi piacerebbe che tutte queste donne che vivono nell'inferno avessero il coraggio di prendere in mano la propria vita senza accontentarsi di botte di allegria e amori a metà.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> ma tu leggi tutto o solo ciò che ti conviene??? Ho detto fino allo sfinimento che lui non si è mai permesso di parlare male della moglie, ne tantomeno della figlia. Ciò che ho detto io è la costatazione della realtà, ciò che ho percepito con il tempo.


Lei , come tutti, non legge solo quello che gli conviene, ma vede la realtà da un punto di vista diverso dal tuo sulla base delle cose che tu scrivi.
Può essere utile a volte sai?


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per farmi amare non avrei bisogno di dire che vivo in un inferno e solo l'amante mi fa vedere il cielo azzurro. Quindi sono palle. E lo trovo anche di cattivo gusto.


:umile::umile::umile::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non parlavo di te ma del tuo amante. Un uomo che mi tradisce non mi rispetta.
> *
> ps Ros scusa ma per andare d'accordo bisogna per forza darti ragione?*


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Pero' Daniele, oggi ti trovo particolarmente fine e delicato! Lasciala sognare, se dopo 2 anni crede ancora agli sms da bacio perugina di uno che le ha gia' detto chiaramente che avra' da lui solo questo per il resto della vita non saremo noi certo ad aprirle gli occhi: e' lei che si cura di acceccarsi il più' possibile... Notizia di redazione cara: cappuccetto rosso, biancaneve, cenerentola e altre amiche loro non sono mai esistite... Baci e non farti male quando suonera' la sveglia... Perche' prima o poi suonera', tranquilla....


LOL! Minnie, sei un mito :up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La realtà percepita da ognuno di noi è soggettiva, dovresti conoscere lei, solo così potresti capire davvero come sta la situazione. E ripeto, se non se ne va non sta così male.


Certo...e c'è da aggiungere Rosalbe che ognuno qui dentro si fa un'immagine di quanto tu stai vivendo in base a questo asse qua: esperienza vissuta.

Da più parti però.
C'è chi rivede il suo essere moglie con un marito innamorato di un'altra.
Capisci?

Ma c'è un ma MK.
Non è detto che lei, la moglie, accetti di conoscere Rosalbe.
Rosalbe se arriva a conoscere sua moglie, muore dal dolore, arriva a conoscere quella donna che ha avuto tutto quel che vorrebbe aver avuto lei da quest'uomo.
Pensaci anche a ste dinamiche qua.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che tutte queste donne che vivono nell'inferno avessero il coraggio di prendere in mano la propria vita senza accontentarsi di botte di allegria e amori a metà.


Ognuna a sto mondo fa come crede...
Amori a metà?
Fidati chi è stato abituato alla povertà esclama di fronte a questi amori a metà:
tu mi hai già dato più di quanto io potessi immaginare di poter ricevere...
Non penso che si tratti di mancanza di coraggio...
Ma una cosa così...
Io sono un'operaia. Posso battere i pugni finchè voglio, non diverrò mai una ricca industriale.


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Scusami di nuovo, non per essere presuntuosa, *ma io non ho mai parlato male della moglie, ne qui, ne con lui*.


Okay. Provo a girare la prospettiva: se il tuo amante un giorno esclamasse:

"Ah, uffa, ma quante ore stai al telefono con tuo figlio? Manco fosse tuo marito, cavolo! Possibile che  tuo figlio deve stare sempre sotto le tue gonne?
Possibile che anche tuo marito deve stare sempre sotto le tue gonne?
Ma dai, pensa a quanto potremmo godercela noi se invece di stare al telefono con i tuoi figli, ti dedicassi tutta a me :sonar:".

Ecco, tu questo me lo chiameresti "parlare bene dei figli e del marito"?
Non so, è che quello che hai poi fatto tu sul Forum, in fondo :singleeye:. 
Sulla moglie e sulla figlia di lui. 
Io credo che, davanti a un discorso simile, apprezzeresti così tanto... che forse una saccagnata di botte non gliele leverebbe nessuno, al tuo amante :carneval:

ari


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...e c'è da aggiungere Rosalbe che ognuno qui dentro si fa un'immagine di quanto tu stai vivendo in base a questo asse qua: esperienza vissuta.
> 
> Da più parti però.
> *C'è chi rivede il suo essere moglie con un marito innamorato di un'altra.*
> ...


Io pensavo a me quando stavo con un uomo che una moglie ce l'aveva (ex ma c'era), e certo lo ascoltavo, lo consolavo, ma mai mi sono permessa di giudicare sua moglie. E l'avrei conosciuta volentieri. Sono sicura che saremmo diventate ottime amiche.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono un'operaia. Posso battere i pugni finchè voglio, non diverrò mai una ricca industriale.


Non batto i pugni ma mi impegno a diventare quello che voglio essere. 
Evitando di ascoltare chi vuole convincermi del contrario.


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Grande Nausicaa . :up:
> 
> Purtroppo va così. E spesso non e' il chiedere per curiosità del rapporto coniugale, ma e' proprio l'altro che racconta magari per bisogno.


E va benissimo. Ok ascoltare le confidenze, gli sfoghi amari.
Ma poi non inzuppiamoci il biscotto, che non ce lo chiede nessuno :condom:


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

Allora avete portato questa discussione su un argomento che non era un problema e l’avete fatto diventare tale.
Premetto e ribadisco che lui mai mi ha parlato male della moglie, anzi preferivamo non parlare dei consorti e di cosa facevamo con loro. 
Nemmeno io ho parlato male della consorte e ciò che ho detto qui è frutto dell’esperienza che ho fatto giorno per giorno in questi 28 mesi.
Adesso prenderò tutte le domande che mi sono state rivolte e alle quali ho risposto, riguardo consorte e figlia. Sono ancora convinta di non aver parlato male, ma se anche dopo tale sunto rimarrete convinte così, per favore chiudiamo quest’argomento che mi da fastidio.
*Elena* mi ha chiesto: come lui abbia potuto fare a nascondere tutto questo a sua moglie, dato il notevole tempo che trascorrevate insieme e come abbia potuto sua moglie non accorgersi di niente
*Io ho risposto:*
La moglie è poco presente si incontrano solo a pranzo e cena e pur essendo dipendente non si assenta mai dal lavoro e lui fa tutto da solo, chiedendo ovviamente aiuto a me su molte cose. Quando stanno insieme, il sabato e la domenica lo soffoca, non gli fa muovere nemmeno un passo. 
*bastardo dentro*
_te lo auguro ma il tuo grado di coinvolgimento mi dice che non sarà così e lui ti deve aiutare altrimenti diviene ancora più complicato.... come mi disse il mio migliore amico quando gli raccontai la mia storia sciagurata lui mi disse ... soffrirai, soffrirai molto.... mai ci furono parole più vere....
_*io ho risposto:*
In che modo credi mi debba aiutare? secondo me lo sta già facendo, da persona seria qual'è, rispettando la mia scelta, senza disturbarmi.
lo so. lo so quanto si soffre, non è la prima volta che provo a lasciarlo. Ma stavolta mi sento più matura, sono arrivata al bivio. O continuare con lui e vedere la mia famiglia naufragare, senza nessun futuro o staccarmi da lui e cercare di ripristinare quello che di buono che c'è nella mia vita di coppia.
So che molti lo continueranno a giudicare, ma credo che lui abbia sempre messo i paletti, per autoprogrammarsi la vita e perchè poi, vista la sua età, lasciare la moglie 3 anni più piccola per andare con una 16 anni più piccola, con il rischio di rimanere solo invecchiando è una bella preoccupazione, non tutto è facile nella vita. Per non parlare dell'immenso amore per la figlia che è attaccata morbosamente a lui, a cui non darebbe mai un dolore del genere 
*Amore mio:*
quindi non si fida del tuo amore?
certo in tal caso meglio una moglie collaudata  se leggessi quello che scrivi come fosse scritto da altri forse ti renderesti conto delle cose che dici forse e quanti anni ha la figlia?
Io ho risposto:
Forse hai ragione tu, non so più cosa scrivo.
La figlia ha 25 anni, ma il loro rapporto è pazzesco. Lei è più gelosa della madre. 
*Mk ha scritto:*
Che la moglie sappia già e sia complice?
La moglie non lo aiuta mai e quando c'è non lo molla un momento, la figlia di 25 anni è gelosa. Rosalbe, SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAAA! 
*Elena:*
che anche la figlia sospetti qualcosa?
*MK:*
Queste cose le racconta lui. Mette le mani avanti.
Elena: e di sicuro la situazione è molto più complessa di quanto Rosalbe scrive qui...ma vedi...lei non parla del suo rapporto con il marito 
*Mk:*
ammazza che è la dea kalì, 'sto marpione? 
*Io:*
Ma sveglia de che scusa????
Saprò bene come funziona la sua vita, sono 28 mesi che sto con lui.
Lui non parla mai della moglie, ma si capisce che sta solo tutta la settimana, per poi stare, sabato e domenica, sotto la sua gonna. E della figlia gelosa, lo so perchè mi raccontava degli aneddoti, non riferiti a me. 
Per quanto riguarda la sua vita familiare, uno zerbino??? Dice che non ha litigato mai con la moglie, ma perchè lui è uno sempre accondiscendente. Cmq avrò i prosciutti, ma non credo che sappiano nulla ne moglie, ne figlia. Ma tanto ormai x me è finita, non occorre che parliate male di lui. ormai è fatta. 
*Elena:*
allora Rosalbe, premesso che nessuno meglio di te conosce la situazione che stai vivendo lasciati dire che una donna a 25 anni dovrebbe essere abbastanza grande da provvedere alla propria vita emancipandosi dai propri genitori  ergo se sua figlia è morbosamente attaccata a lui qui gatta ci cova
ma bada bene non si vuole insinuare che lui ti abbia mentito
ma solo che la situazione potrebbe essere molto più complicata di quanto sai tu
quanto poi al fatto che lui non parli mai di sua moglie...beh...nemmeno tu parli molto di tuo marito 
per cui è difficile capire cosa hai cercato fuori che ti mancava dentro il tuo matrimonio


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> secondo me, se si facesse sentire anche con un sms non sarebbe male, no?


Sarebbe male, invece. Se decidi di chiudere quella porta, Rosalbe, è un bene che né tu né lui la riapriate mai più.

E magari, nel frattempo, prenditi un po' di tempo per riflettere con la dovuta tranquillità sul tuo matrimonio.


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

Ma Rosalbe...francamente non capisco perché lui, lasciando ipoteticamente la moglie per mettersi con te di 16 anni più piccola, dovrebbe poi rimanere solo invecchiando. 

Mettiamo per assurdo che lui lasci sua moglie.
Tu cosa faresti?


----------



## Daniele (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ma Rosalbe...francamente non capisco perché lui, lasciando ipoteticamente la moglie per mettersi con te di 16 anni più piccola, dovrebbe poi rimanere solo invecchiando.
> 
> Mettiamo per assurdo che lui lasci sua moglie.
> Tu cosa faresti?


Mon cher, ovvio no??? Sarebbe il suo amante fino a che il perfido Willie funzionerà...dopo si passerà ad altro 

Poi si potrebbe dire: Aiuta lo stato
Ammazza un pensionato!


Posso dire altre idiozie, ma quest'ultima era del padre della gentil donzelletta che si accompagna a me, detta ai pensionati in una manifestazione sindacale, non considerando che anche lui è pensionato!!!


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ma Rosalbe...francamente non capisco perché lui, lasciando ipoteticamente la moglie per mettersi con te di 16 anni più piccola, dovrebbe poi rimanere solo invecchiando.
> 
> Mettiamo per assurdo che lui lasci sua moglie.
> Tu cosa faresti?


Elena, ti chiedo scusa se mi intrometto... ma io ho la sensazione che Rosalbe sia nella situazione di chi ha preso una decisione difficile e, forse, in cuor suo non si sente abbastanza 'salda' per poter andare avanti con la dovuta determinazione.

Credo che ora abbia bisogno non tanto di ragionare sui se e sui ma, ma di riprendere in mano la sua vita, prendendo temporaneamente le distanze da due uomini che, forse, non le hanno mai dato completamente ciò di cui lei aveva bisogno.

Rosalbe, rimettiti al centro del tuo mondo, questo è il mio consiglio.


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Elena, ti chiedo scusa se mi intrometto... ma io ho la sensazione che Rosalbe sia nella situazione di chi ha preso una decisione difficile e, forse, in cuor suo non si sente abbastanza 'salda' per poter andare avanti con la dovuta determinazione.
> 
> Credo che ora abbia bisogno non tanto di ragionare sui se e sui ma, ma di riprendere in mano la sua vita, prendendo temporaneamente le distanze da due uomini che, forse, non le hanno mai dato completamente ciò di cui lei aveva bisogno.
> 
> Rosalbe, rimettiti al centro del tuo mondo, questo è il mio consiglio.


 ma sì Sole
hai fatto bene a intrometterti
hai ragione
Rosalbe scusami
non darmi retta ok?


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Sono ancora convinta di non aver parlato male, ma se anche dopo tale sunto rimarrete convinte così, per favore chiudiamo quest’argomento che mi da fastidio.


Ros scusa, non lo faccio per partito preso ma cerca di riflettere. Se questa cosa ti dà tanto fastidio una ragione ci sarà non trovi? Prova a scavare, magari arriverà qualche risposta inaspettata. Se sei qui e ti metti in discussione significa che il processo si è già attivato.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Elena, ti chiedo scusa se mi intrometto... ma io ho la sensazione che Rosalbe sia nella situazione di chi ha preso una decisione difficile e, forse, in cuor suo non si sente abbastanza 'salda' per poter andare avanti con la dovuta determinazione.
> 
> Credo che ora abbia bisogno non tanto di ragionare sui se e sui ma, ma di riprendere in mano la sua vita, prendendo temporaneamente le distanze da due uomini che, forse, non le hanno mai dato completamente ciò di cui lei aveva bisogno.
> 
> Rosalbe, rimettiti al centro del tuo mondo, questo è il mio consiglio.


Grazie è difficilissimo rimettermi al centro, dovrei andare via e non vedere più  nessuno.
Cmq per la cronaca, non ho mai chiesto che lasciasse la moglie e non lo farei mai.
Credo che questa storia sia stata importante per me, perchè mi ha fatto capire che l'amore vero, esiste ed io sono stata fortunata perchè l'ho potuto vivere per un pò. C'è gente che muore, senza aver mai conosciuto il vero amore.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ros scusa, non lo faccio per partito preso ma cerca di riflettere. Se questa cosa ti dà tanto fastidio *una ragione ci sarà non trovi? *Prova a scavare, magari arriverà qualche risposta inaspettata. Se sei qui e ti metti in discussione significa che il processo si è già attivato.


 
Tu sai qual'è per caso??


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Tu sai qual'è per caso??


Io non sono Rosalbe, ma credo che quando qualcosa ci colpisce, nel bene o nel male, ci sia un messaggio nascosto che sta a noi interpretare.


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Allora avete portato questa discussione su un argomento che non era un problema e l’avete fatto diventare tale.
> Premetto e ribadisco che lui mai mi ha parlato male della moglie, anzi preferivamo non parlare dei consorti e di cosa facevamo con loro.
> Nemmeno io ho parlato male della consorte e ciò che ho detto qui è frutto dell’esperienza che ho fatto giorno per giorno in questi 28 mesi.
> Adesso prenderò tutte le domande che mi sono state rivolte e alle quali ho risposto, riguardo consorte e figlia. Sono ancora convinta di non aver parlato male, ma se anche dopo tale sunto rimarrete convinte così, per favore chiudiamo quest’argomento che mi da fastidio.
> ...


Rosalbe io invece ti faccio il sunto del sunto. :singleeye:
Come puoi ben leggere, soprattutto la parte blu, qui non ti limiti a descrivere una realtà che manco conosci pienamente, alla quale non appartieni.

La tua non è un'oggettiva descrizione della realtà ma uno storpiare con aggettivi poco carini ("morbosa", "soffocante", "rapporto pazzesco", ecc.) una situazione famigliare che riguarda solo lui  e nella quale non puoi entrare neanche se lo volessi.

Se gli altri ti chiedono genericamente se lui è sposato e ha figli, tu tra mille risposte che potevi dare hai scelto sicuramente il modo più infamante per descrivere questo nucleo famigliare.

Ehm, ci vuole la faccia a dire che, con tutta la parte blu che ho evidenziato, tu non hai mai parlato male nè della moglie nè della figlia di lui .

Mi permetto di dire che, a dispetto di quanto dici, questo (il non rispetto da parte tua degli equilibri del tuo amante) è un problema che non abbiamo creato noi ma che esiste in te da prima di entrare qui nel Forum.

Vorrei vedere se il tuo amante dicesse le stesse cose a te di tuo figlio o di tuo marito.
Vediamo come la prenderesti.

ari

PS --> Sulla parte in rosso: Bella democrazia.


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma sì Sole
> hai fatto bene a intrometterti
> hai ragione
> Rosalbe scusami
> non darmi retta ok?


Ma no! Ora mi sento in colpa! Non devi mica scusarti Elena! Anzi, ti richiedo scusa io che mi sono intrufolata !


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma no! Ora mi sento in colpa! Non devi mica scusarti Elena! Anzi, ti richiedo scusa io che mi sono intrufolata !


ma sì invece
la storia di Rosalbe è una storia che mi è arrivata dritto al cuore
e mi ha coinvolta forse troppo


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie è difficilissimo rimettermi al centro, dovrei andare via e non vedere più nessuno.


Non è mica detto sai. Devi solo trovare i tempi e i modi per avviare una riflessione profonda su te stessa e sull'esperienza che hai vissuto. Non solo in termini idilliaci, però... Rosalbe, metti un bel paio di occhiali su quegli occhi innamorati, fai lo sforzo di guardare al tuo vissuto con più realismo, in modo più freddo e distaccato. Questo toglierà forse un po' di romanticismo al tutto, ma ti consentirà un'analisi più accurata di quello che ti è capitato negli ultimi due anni.

Penso che tu possa farcela!


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Rosalbe io invece ti faccio il sunto del sunto. :singleeye:
> Come puoi ben leggere, soprattutto la parte blu, qui non ti limiti a descrivere una realtà che manco conosci pienamente, alla quale non appartieni.
> 
> La tua non è un'oggettiva descrizione della realtà ma uno storpiare con aggettivi poco carini ("morbosa", "soffocante", "rapporto pazzesco", ecc.) una situazione famigliare che riguarda solo lui  e nella quale non puoi entrare neanche se lo volessi.
> ...


E sarò dittatrice! però volevo dire che sono entrata nel forum per avere suggerimenti su altri problemi, e voi vi siete focalizzati sulla sua famiglia.
Cmq per rapporto pazzesco intendevo, che hanno un rapporto fantastico e molto particolare e se in italia esistessero coppie di padre-figli come loro, si andrebbe molto meglio. Con il dire morboso, perchè la figlia è gelosa di chiunque si avvicini al padre, una volta io e una collega abbiamo scritto sulla sua bacheca su facebook, lei si è arrabbiata dicendo al padre, come si permettono ste z....Io non stavo ancora insieme, e molte cose le conosco anche da prima, da quando eravamo semplici colleghi.


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è mica detto sai. Devi solo trovare i tempi e i modi per avviare una riflessione profonda su te stessa e sull'esperienza che hai vissuto. Non solo in termini idilliaci, però... Rosalbe, metti un bel paio di occhiali su quegli occhi innamorati,* fai lo sforzo di guardare al tuo vissuto con più realismo, in modo più freddo e distaccato. Questo toglierà forse un po' di romanticismo al tutto*, ma ti consentirà un'analisi più accurata di quello che ti è capitato negli ultimi due anni.
> 
> Penso che tu possa farcela!


Paradossalmente - ma non troppo - un po' di umiltà e realismo toglierebbero anche un po' di grettezza a tutto il quadretto


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma sì invece
> la storia di Rosalbe è una storia che mi è arrivata dritto al cuore
> e mi ha coinvolta forse troppo


Beh, ti capisco. E' difficile non farsi coinvolgere dalle storie che si leggono qui. Sono storie spesso di un'umanità toccante, in cui è facile ritrovarsi.

Ti ho per caso già chiesto scusa per essermi intromessa?


----------



## Sabina (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mettiti tu, un momento, nei panni di sua moglie e di tuo marito. Nella vita non si può avere tutto eh, lavo stiro cucino mi occupo dei figli ma sono innamorata di un altro. Eh già.
> 
> ps Ros mi ripeto, non credere a quello che il tuo amante ti dice, 99,9% sono palle.


Il 100% di quello che racconto al mio amante corrisponde al vero.
Mi chiedo con quale supponenza si giudichino cose che si conoscono all'1% 
Non mi capacito di questa sicurezza di giudizi. Poi mi sa che ci prendete tutte per delle cretine che credono a qualsiasi cosa solo perché si ama. Ma non funziona così.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma sì invece
> la storia di Rosalbe è una storia che mi è arrivata dritto al cuore
> e mi ha coinvolta forse troppo


Grazie, almeno la divido con te. Posso chiederti come mai, a quanto dicono, non è molto diversa da altre.


----------



## Eliade (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> TI ho detto che non è giusto il termine rispetto in questo caso, ma comunque fin quando non  saprei nulla mi sentirei rispettata. *Ma tu che dici, meglio un marito che ti fa stare male, ma è fedele o un marito che ti tratta come una regina, anche se poi ti tradisce??*? IO preferirei il secondo. Forse perchè io con il mio ho qualche problema.Tu lo sai che mio marito mi ha detto che sono migliorata rispetto a prima, forse lui mi preferisce così....Anche sua moglie credo gli vada bene, tanto a lei interessa che lui sia dispnibile sabato domenica e festivi, per il resto può fare ciò che vuole..


IO preferirei il primo...perché una persona così può tranquillamente essere mandata a quel paese senza remore.
Il secondo invece...
Personalmente non ci tengo ad essere trattata da regina se lo fa a certe condizioni segrete...


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Beh, ti capisco. E' difficile non farsi coinvolgere dalle storie che si leggono qui. Sono storie spesso di un'umanità toccante, in cui è facile ritrovarsi.
> 
> Ti ho per caso già chiesto scusa per essermi intromessa?


----------



## Eliade (18 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il 100% di quello che racconto al mio amante corrisponde al vero.
> Mi chiedo con quale supponenza si giudichino cose che si conoscono all'1%
> Non mi capacito di questa sicurezza di giudizi. Poi mi sa che ci prendete tutte per delle cretine che credono a qualsiasi cosa solo perché si ama. Ma non funziona così.


Io però non l'ho mai capito...tu come fai a sapere che il 100% di quello che racconto al mio amante corrisponde al vero? 
Ne sei sempre convinta.


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> E sarò dittatrice! però volevo dire che sono entrata nel forum per avere s*uggerimenti su altri problemi, e voi vi siete focalizzati sulla sua famiglia*.
> Cmq per rapporto pazzesco intendevo, che hanno un rapporto fantastico e molto particolare e se in italia esistessero coppie di padre-figli come loro, si andrebbe molto meglio*. Con il dire morboso, perchè la figlia è gelosa di chiunque si avvicini al padre,* una volta io e una collega abbiamo scritto sulla sua bacheca su facebook, lei si è arrabbiata dicendo al padre, come si permettono ste z....Io non stavo ancora insieme, e molte cose le conosco anche da prima, da quando eravamo semplici colleghi.


Vabbè, ma sono dettagli, la morbosità la vuoi un po' vedere tu a mio modesto avviso . 
Capisco gli altri problemi (lasciarlo?/non lasciarlo?) e l'aiuto che chiedi, ma non credo che siano tanto separati rispetto alla considerazione che ti sei fatta della famiglia di lui :condom:.
Ad esempio, se tu ti ritieni la "salvatrice ufficiale di quest'uomo dalle arpie cattive" ecco che allora viene spontaneo replicare: "No, Rosalbe, non è questa la prospettiva giusta da cui partire per capire se lui ti ama davvero o no..."

Non so se mi spiego o se ho ingarbugliato ancora di più la riflessione


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Grazie, almeno la divido con te. Posso chiederti come mai, a quanto dicono, non è molto diversa da altre.


non so se sia molto diversa da altre
ma per certi aspetti mi ricorda un po' la mia

tu sembri essere una donna molto forte
per quanto adesso sia confusa e persa


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma sono dettagli, la morbosità la vuoi un po' vedere tu a mio modesto avviso .
> Capisco gli altri problemi (lasciarlo?/non lasciarlo?) e l'aiuto che chiedi, ma non credo che siano tanto separati rispetto alla considerazione che ti sei fatta della famiglia di lui :condom:.
> Ad esempio, se tu ti ritieni la "*salvatrice ufficiale di quest'uomo dalle arpie cattive" *ecco che allora viene spontaneo replicare: "No, Rosalbe, non è questa la prospettiva giusta da cui partire per capire se lui ti ama davvero o no..."
> 
> Non so se mi spiego o se ho ingarbugliato ancora di più la riflessione


No, non l'hai ingarbugliata. Non mi credo salvatrice ufficiale. io anzi gli ho sempre chiesto, ma se a casa tua va tutto bene, che motivo hai di cercare me?? Anzi può sembrare strano, ma io gli ho sempre detto di migliorare ancor di più il rapporto con la consorte, perchè è con lei che deve passare la sua vita ecc...


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> non so se sia molto diversa da altre
> ma per certi aspetti mi ricorda un po' la mia
> 
> tu sembri essere una donna molto forte
> per quanto adesso sia confusa e persa


posso chiederti se non sono indiscreta, quanto tempo sei stata con il tuo lui e come mai vi siete lasciati??


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> posso chiederti se non sono indiscreta, quanto tempo sei stata con il tuo lui e come mai vi siete lasciati??


caxxarola Rosalbe
fammi fare gli scongiuri
non ci siamo lasciati
e sono grossomodo 28 mesi



se vai sul mio profilo e cerchi le discussioni che ho iniziato troverai anche la mia storia raccontata qua e là


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> No, non l'hai ingarbugliata. Non mi credo salvatrice ufficiale. io anzi gli ho sempre chiesto, *ma se a casa tua va tutto bene, che motivo hai di cercare me?? *Anzi può sembrare strano, ma io gli ho sempre detto di migliorare ancor di più il rapporto con la consorte, perchè è con lei che deve passare la sua vita ecc...


Bella domanda. Io penso che siano certe alchimie, meccanismi d'attrazione e intesa reciproca che scattano... che tu sia già impegnato oppure single...

Allora, quando ti trovi molto bene con una persona a prescindere, è difficile pensare che te ne devi staccare... anche se hai il matrimonio meglio riuscito del mondo .

Trovi sempre e comunque un angoletto nascosto, fuori dal mondo esterno, per coltivare questo sentimento.


----------



## rosalbe (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> caxxarola Rosalbe
> fammi fare gli scongiuri
> non ci siamo lasciati
> e sono grossomodo 28 mesi
> ...


scusami non so perchè, ma pensavo fosse finita. quindi anche tu febbraio 2009???


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

Al che ti chiederai: perchè non la lascia, la moglie? Se oggi ama me?

E qui entrano in ballo tutte le certezze che lui ha costruito insieme a questa donna.

La gravidanza affrontata insieme. I primi passettini e paroline della piccola. 
Le domeniche al parco con la bambina. I sacrifici economici fatti anche dalla moglie per finire di pagare un mutuo e mandare avanti la famiglia. 
L'educazione che lui e la moglie hanno dato alla loro bambina (ora giovane donna). I sogni che, insieme, hanno coltivato proprio per il futuro della loro ragazza. I primi acciacchi di entrambi, lui & lei...

E via di questo passo. Non sono banalità. Sono linfa e motivo di esistere di una vita. 

E qui, diciamo che l'affinità e l'alchimia scattata con te, sono importanti ma non messe sullo stesso piano. So che stai pian piano accettando questa cosa, ora la scelta sul da farsi dipende solo da te. Ma se posso permettermi un consiglio, datti tempo. :idea: 
Non fare niente sull'onda emozionale, dell'impulsività...
Tutto a mente fredda.

ari


----------



## rosalbe (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Al che ti chiederai: perchè non la lascia, la moglie? Se oggi ama me?
> 
> E qui entrano in ballo tutte le certezze che lui ha costruito insieme a questa donna.
> 
> ...


Complimenti è tutto quello che penso io, anche perchè lui è una persona molto seria, veramente. Infatti, io non parlo mai male dei suoi, ma lo ascolto e basta se ha da dire. Ma lui è troppo buono ed è difficile che non vada d'accordo con qualcuno. Pensa è talmente fantastico con sua figlia, lei non vive vicino a noi, ma lavora a 400 km, che la sente seccata per il lavoro e vuole correre da lei. io un padre così non l'ho conosciuto mai.
Purtroppo già ho fatto tutto martedì, anche se me ne pento più dei miei giorni. Gli ho detto che è meglio lasciarsi adesso, prima che lo scoprano gli altri e poi sarebbe un vero problema.


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io però non l'ho mai capito...tu come fai a sapere che il 100% di quello che racconto al mio amante corrisponde al vero?
> Ne sei sempre convinta.


Infatti ho detto "io". Qui nel forum spesso si generalizza dicendo che gli amanti raccontano sempre palle ai loro amanti: nel mio caso non e' vero perciò e' una generalizzazione falsa.


----------



## elena (19 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Complimenti è tutto quello che penso io, anche perchè lui è una persona molto seria, veramente. Infatti, io non parlo mai male dei suoi, ma lo ascolto e basta se ha da dire. Ma lui è troppo buono ed è difficile che non vada d'accordo con qualcuno. Pensa è talmente fantastico con sua figlia, lei non vive vicino a noi, ma lavora a 400 km, che la sente seccata per il lavoro e vuole correre da lei. io un padre così non l'ho conosciuto mai.
> Purtroppo già ho fatto tutto martedì, anche se me ne pento più dei miei giorni. Gli ho detto che è meglio lasciarsi adesso, prima che lo scoprano gli altri e poi sarebbe un vero problema.


Rosalbe, rifletti
perché tu forse ti sei innamorata, in lui, anche del padre che non hai avuto


ovviamente queste sono tutte illazioni
ipotesi
parole

perciò prendile per ciò che sono

mi accomuna a te un ex compagno che mi mortificava di gelosia anziché incoraggiarmi nella realizzazione di me stessa

e un amore grande e bello come un incantesimo che è arrivato dopo

ma solo questi sono gli aspetti in comune con la tua storia
che però mi hanno colpito molto


----------



## rosalbe (19 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Rosalbe, rifletti
> perché tu forse ti sei innamorata, in lui, *anche del padre che non hai avuto*
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non hai del tutto torto. Infatti, io non mi sono mai legata a ragazzi della mia età, ma a persone più grandi, mio marito è 12 anni più grande.
L'autostima e i rapporti che una donna avrà con qualsiasi uomo che incontrerà, dipendono dal rapporto padre-figlia, rapporto per me mai nato e finito pure peggio.
Io dicevo sempre al mio amico, se tua figlia è la ragazza meravigliosa che è, lo deve a te e alla tua costante presenza.
Scusdami, non ho trovato la tua storia, ma a quanto ho capito tu non sei più sposata?? lui si??? ti auguro ogni bene. Tutti noi meritiamo il meglio, l'importante è sapere qual'è.


----------



## rosalbe (19 Giugno 2011)

So che è poco che sono distante dal mio amico, ma sto già vedendo meglio la situazione.
Purtroppo ieri sera ho avuto ancor più la certezza che non amo mio marito. Ho fatto l'amore come un'automa, la testa da tutt'altra parte e il cuore pure. NOn mi era mai successa una cosa del genere. Come farò??
Ho parlato con mio marito, per sapere cosa ne pensava, gli ho detto: non ti amo più e lui, come fai a dirlo??? E io, tu come fai a dire che mi ami ancora??? 
Gli ho proposto di stare distanti un pò, e lui io già solo al pensiero di dover stare senza te sto male, quindi non parliamone più e buonanotte, si è addormentato. NOn potrò mai dirglielo....
In più mi ha detto che anche se gli confessassi che lo tradisco, lui non mi crederebbe, almeno che non gli portassi davanti l'altra persona..
E' proprio uno struzzo...non vuol vedere


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> So che è poco che sono distante dal mio amico, ma sto già vedendo meglio la situazione.
> Purtroppo ieri sera ho avuto ancor più la certezza che non amo mio marito. Ho fatto l'amore come un'automa, la testa da tutt'altra parte e il cuore pure. NOn mi era mai successa una cosa del genere. Come farò??
> Ho parlato con mio marito, per sapere cosa ne pensava, gli ho detto: non ti amo più e lui, come fai a dirlo??? E io, tu come fai a dire che mi ami ancora???
> Gli ho proposto di stare distanti un pò, e lui io già solo al pensiero di dover stare senza te sto male, quindi non parliamone più e buonanotte, si è addormentato. NOn potrò mai dirglielo....
> ...



Non so che dirti Rosa...

Ma hai cominciato a tirare fuori la questione con tuo marito, e allora portala avanti... invece di fare l'amore con un automa... non farlo, se non ti va.
Tuo marito può fare lo struzzo quanto vuole, ma certe cose non potrà non notarle... non credere che sia facile ascoltare certe cose... adesso sei molto concentrata su di te, su quel che senti e provi, ma ascoltare tua moglie che ti dice che non ti ama è un colpo dei più duri e devastanti.

Pensa bene quello che vuoi, parlatene ancora e ancora, magari all'inizio fuggirà ma un pò alla volta...
Rosa, sei in un momento particolare però, ti senti sola senza il tuo amico, al suo confronto tuo marito non è nulla in questo momento, è ovvio che fare l'amore con lui non ti risulti emozionante...

Prenderti in effetti un pò di tempo è una buona idea... 

Non so che dirti.... da una parte penso che sia mostruoso vivere in un matrimonio senza amore. Dall'altra, penso che gettare via un matrimonio sia una scelta terribile...


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2011)

Io sono dell'idea che non si possa amare due persone ma che non ci sia un reale legame con il non amare più una persona e il suo tradimento, solo che questo può portare ad amare un'altra persona e smettere di amare la precedente.
Rosalbe, il saggio sapeva che questa storia non era da inziare, ma non solo per voi ma per anche i vostri coniugi, magari tu non vivevi l'idillio con tuo marito, ma sinceramente pen so che solo gli stupidi vivono questo idillio, che ovviamente un amore nuovo sarà sempre e comunque un grande amore rispetto a un amore di anni e anni, che si trasforma in qualcosa di diverso, ma c'è ed è più presente della grande passione, attenzione. 
Rosalbe, tuo marito è di poco più giovane dal tuo amante, ti sei tanto preoccupata che se avesse lasciato la sua famiglia lui avrebbe potuto invecchiare da  solo, non hai mai pensato alla stessa cosa per tuo marito che ha solo 4 anni in meno, forse tu lo vedi di 40 anni più  giovane? 
Ti sei pigliata un uomo molto più vecchio di te, hai vissuto con lui per anni, ci hai fatto una famiglia e in un momento di crisi la cosa migliore che hai fatto è stata trovarti un amante, cosa che distrugge in tutti i sensi una coppia, che toglie si i problemi, ma perchè questi esistono in quanto coppia. 
Adesso ti direi una frase: "Hai voluto la bicicletta? E mò pedala!" Se nessuno te lo ha mai detto, male, malissimo, perchè la tua vita non è solo aspirazioni e piaceri, ma anche doveri e impegni presi e tu sei fuggita da essi creando questa situazione tristissima.
Poi è solo poco che hai deciso di mollare il tuo amante e dici queste cose a tuo marito? Ma lo sai che adesso il tuo amante ti mancherà più di prima e quindi per questo provi ancor più amore per lui e maggior disprezz per tuo marito?
Sai in questo forum ci sono stati casi di matrimonio salvato e fidati di certo chi era in questa forma mentis di pazzia amatoriale non pensava di non amare l'amante e di certo pensava di non amare più il partner, ma poi...poi si è scoperta la verità, quindi pazienza e forza, che sei giunta da 1 a 1000 km in 3 secondi netti, quindi cosa impossibile.


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensa bene quello che vuoi, parlatene ancora e ancora, magari all'inizio fuggirà ma un pò alla volta...
> Rosa, sei in un momento particolare però, ti senti sola senza il tuo amico, al suo confronto tuo marito non è nulla in questo momento, è ovvio che fare l'amore con lui non ti risulti emozionante...
> 
> Prenderti in effetti un pò di tempo è una buona idea...
> ...


Nausicaa, adesso lei è non lucida e parlare con suo marito la porterà a vedere tutto secondo l'ottica dell'ammmmore con l'altro, ovviamente. Questo fare l'amore come un automa provato adesso è dovuto dalla mancanza di dose giornaliera di amante, come per i drogati, perchè Rosalbe potrebbe chiamarsi Elisa, è tanto uguale a lei in comportamenti di dipendenza e anche come certe difese, quindi suppongo che più che amore lei abbia sviluppato una dipendenza affettiva, che non centra  niente con la parola amore.
Rosalbe, per uscire da una dipendenza affettiva dovresti andare da un bravo psicologo e sperare che in qualche anno tu possa uscirne. Elisa è sulla via, ma è tosta.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che non si possa amare due persone ma che non ci sia un reale legame con il non amare più una persona e il suo tradimento, solo che questo può portare ad amare un'altra persona e smettere di amare la precedente.
> Rosalbe, il saggio sapeva che questa storia non era da inziare, ma non solo per voi ma per anche i vostri coniugi, magari tu non vivevi l'idillio con tuo marito, ma sinceramente pen so che solo gli stupidi vivono questo idillio, che ovviamente un amore nuovo sarà sempre e comunque un grande amore rispetto a un amore di anni e anni, che si trasforma in qualcosa di diverso, ma c'è ed è più presente della grande passione, attenzione.
> Rosalbe, tuo marito è di poco più giovane dal tuo amante, ti sei tanto preoccupata che se avesse lasciato la sua famiglia lui avrebbe potuto invecchiare da  solo, non hai mai pensato alla stessa cosa per tuo marito che ha solo 4 anni in meno, forse tu lo vedi di 40 anni più  giovane?
> Ti sei pigliata un uomo molto più vecchio di te, hai vissuto con lui per anni, ci hai fatto una famiglia e in un momento di crisi la cosa migliore che hai fatto è stata trovarti un amante, cosa che distrugge in tutti i sensi una coppia, che toglie si i problemi, ma perchè questi esistono in quanto coppia.
> ...



Ti quoto proprio.


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> So che è poco che sono distante dal mio amico, ma sto già vedendo meglio la situazione.
> Purtroppo ieri sera ho avuto ancor più la certezza che non amo mio marito. Ho fatto l'amore come un'automa, la testa da tutt'altra parte e il cuore pure. NOn mi era mai successa una cosa del genere. Come farò??
> Ho parlato con mio marito, per sapere cosa ne pensava, gli ho detto: non ti amo più e lui, come fai a dirlo??? E io, tu come fai a dire che mi ami ancora???
> Gli ho proposto di stare distanti un pò, e lui io già solo al pensiero di dover stare senza te sto male, quindi non parliamone più e buonanotte, si è addormentato. NOn potrò mai dirglielo....
> ...



Sei stata coraggiosa ad aprirti con tuo marito. E lui ha dimostrato di essere comunque una persona immatura comportandosi così. Com'è possibile continuare la vita di prima dopo quello che gli hai detto. Poi ha messo già avanti le mani per ciò che riguarda il tradimento. Perché? Forse perché qualcosa già sospettava? Perché non crede tu potresti mai farlo?
Io credo dovresti aprire questa crisi tra voi per poterla "vivere" e vedere dove vi porta. Rosa e' importante per te e per lui. Immagino il dolore che lui possa provare all'idea di perderti, e per questo negli ultimi anni lui e' cambiato; credo ti abbia sentita "diversa" e la paura di perderti l'ha fatto cambiare nei tuoi confronti. Ma appunto non può mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e continuare la vita di prima come se niente fosse.
Non dirgli nulla del tradimento.


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti quoto proprio.


Sai chi mi pare gli occhi sulla vera parola di amore in questo forum? Amoremio, suo marito si sarebbe detto perso della amante, ma la verità è che ama e ha amatao solo lei, si era semplicemente perso.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, adesso lei è non lucida e parlare con suo marito la porterà a vedere tutto secondo l'ottica dell'ammmmore con l'altro, ovviamente. Questo fare l'amore come un automa provato adesso è dovuto dalla mancanza di dose giornaliera di amante, come per i drogati.



Sono d'accordo con te.

Ma un altro rischio è lasciar passare tempo e pensare che tutto vada "bene" e ritrovarsi con gli stessi problemi più avanti...

Davvero non so che cosa dire a Rosa, da una parte è drogata, come dici tu, dall'altra vivere in un matrimonio che non lo è più...

Mà, qua ci sono caratteristiche che mi fanno pensare alla mia storia, non sono lucida io per poter dare consigli.

Se diventa un matrimonio migliore, ove lei si senta a suo agio, stimata, ok...


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sei stata coraggiosa ad aprirti con tuo marito. E lui ha dimostrato di essere comunque una persona immatura comportandosi così. Com'è possibile continuare la vita di prima dopo quello che gli hai detto. Poi ha messo già avanti le mani per ciò che riguarda il tradimento. Perché? Forse perché qualcosa già sospettava? Perché non crede tu potresti mai farlo?
> Io credo dovresti aprire questa crisi tra voi per poterla "vivere" e vedere dove vi porta. Rosa e' importante per te e per lui. Immagino il dolore che lui possa provare all'idea di perderti, e per questo negli ultimi anni lui e' cambiato; credo ti abbia sentita "diversa" e la paura di perderti l'ha fatto cambiare nei tuoi confronti. Ma appunto non può mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e continuare la vita di prima come se niente fosse.
> Non dirgli nulla del tradimento.


Sabina, assolutamente no? Rosalbe attualmente è poco lucida e in astinenza, come chiedere a uin drogato di poter dire quello che è vero o falso? Non è possibile. Per me ha sbagliato alla grande di mettere queste cose in tavola con suo marito ora, perchè prima con il succedaneo non c'era questo problema e quindi non è un problema reale, ma manca semplicemente il succedaneo che la fa sballare.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, assolutamente no? Rosalbe attualmente è poco lucida e in astinenza, come chiedere a uin drogato di poter dire quello che è vero o falso? Non è possibile. Per me ha sbagliato alla grande di mettere queste cose in tavola con suo marito ora, *perchè prima con il succedaneo non c'era questo problema* e quindi non è un problema reale, ma manca semplicemente il succedaneo che la fa sballare.



non c'era il problema del sesso non gradito, ma ce n'erano altri che percepiva benissimo...

Nel mio matrimonio c'erano problemi che percepivo benissimo, da una parte, e che non si affrontavano. Per vari motivi. E infine il matrimonio è andato a quel paese.
E' anche vero che assolutamente non avremmo dovuto neppure sposarci.


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Ma un altro rischio è lasciar passare tempo e pensare che tutto vada "bene" e ritrovarsi con gli stessi problemi più avanti...
> 
> ...


Ci sono differenze sostanziali dal tuo matrimonio, ma forse tu non le vedi. Lei ha ttradito perchè si sentiva trascurata, ma non credo non amata, tu eri invece molto, ma molto oltre. Poi onestamente tu hai usato il tradimento come prova del nove, lei ha avuto una relazione clandestina per più di due anni, senza darsi troppi problemi sul chi ama cosa e perchè! Prima lei deve disintossicarsi e dopo potrà decidere con calma, ma serve uno psicologo, accidenti se serve.


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

*Rosa*

In effetti e' ancora troppo presto perché tu possa capire quello che provi ancora per tuo marito. Devi darti tempo e parecchio. Un distacco da entrambi certo ti aiuterebbe.
Ma Daniele e' anche importante che suo marito si renda conto che c'è una crisi e che va affrontata in due. Non può far finta di nulla.


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto "io". Qui nel forum spesso si generalizza dicendo che gli amanti raccontano sempre palle ai loro amanti: nel mio caso non e' vero perciò e' una generalizzazione falsa.


No scusa sabina non ho capito. tu hai scritto: Il 100% di quello che racconto al mio amante corrisponde al vero.
Ti ho chiesto come fai a sapere che il 100% di quello che ti racconta corrisponde al vero.

Ho capito che nel tuo caso non è vero, ma io ti ho chiesto come fai ad esserne sicura. 
Cioè ne sei convinta tu, perché ci credi, ecc, o hai riscontri certi/obiettivi? 





Daniele ha detto:


> Rosalbe, tuo marito è di poco più giovane dal tuo amante, ti sei tanto preoccupata che se avesse lasciato la sua famiglia lui avrebbe potuto invecchiare da  solo, non hai mai pensato alla stessa cosa per tuo marito che ha solo 4 anni in meno, forse tu lo vedi di 40 anni più  giovane?


 Quotone per tutto, ma in particolare per questo!!!!:up:


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, assolutamente no? Rosalbe attualmente è poco lucida e in astinenza, come chiedere a uin drogato di poter dire quello che è vero o falso? Non è possibile. Per me ha sbagliato alla grande di mettere queste cose in tavola con suo marito ora, perchè prima con il succedaneo non c'era questo problema e quindi non è un problema reale, ma manca semplicemente il succedaneo che la fa sballare.


Pero' Daniele, se lei e' in crisi in questo momento un compagno attento se ne accorge. E se vogliono continuare insieme deve accettare che qualcosa non va non fare finta di nulla e attendere che tutto di risolva da solo. Sicuramente lei non e' lucida in questo momento ed e' troppo presto per capire cosa e' rimasto per suo marito. C'è ancora troppo dolore. 
Amare due persone e' possibile.... 
L'amante del marito di Amoremio si e' rivelata per quello che era: come avrebbe potuto amare una donna così?


----------



## Irene (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Al che ti chiederai: perchè non la lascia, la moglie? Se oggi ama me?
> 
> E qui entrano in ballo tutte le certezze che lui ha costruito insieme a questa donna.
> 
> ...


ti quoto Ari...


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> No scusa sabina non ho capito. tu hai scritto: Il 100% di quello che racconto al mio amante corrisponde al vero.
> Ti ho chiesto come fai a sapere che il 100% di quello che ti racconta corrisponde al vero.
> 
> Ho capito che nel tuo caso non è vero, ma io ti ho chiesto come fai ad esserne sicura.
> Cioè ne sei convinta tu, perché ci credi, ecc, o hai riscontri certi/obiettivi?


Mi fido di lui per motivi che qui non e' semplice spiegare. 
Io a lui non chiedo nulla, non ha motivi di mentire sulle cose che desidera dirmi. Poi capita che mi dica anche delle verità dolorose, potrebbe non dire nulla o mentire, ma non lo fa. Certo ci sono anche dei riscontri.

Mi fido di lui perché non avrebbe senso frequentarlo se non mi fidassi.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Pero' Daniele, se lei e' in crisi in questo momento un compagno attento se ne accorge. E se vogliono continuare insieme deve accettare che qualcosa non va non fare finta di nulla e attendere che tutto di risolva da solo. Sicuramente lei non e' lucida in questo momento ed e' troppo presto per capire cosa e' rimasto per suo marito. C'è ancora troppo dolore.
> Amare due persone e' possibile....
> L'amante del marito di Amoremio si e' rivelata per quello che era: come avrebbe potuto amare una donna così?



Brava questo è il punto.
E lui ha scelto quello che era meglio per lui.
Vero?...
Non è che tieni un uomo a furia di legnate eh?
Certo che è possibile amare due persone: ma in forma diversa.
Mai riuscito ad amare persone allo stesso modo eh?
Ognuna di loro ti dà qualcosa di diverso...


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il 100% di quello che racconto al mio amante corrisponde al vero.
> Mi chiedo con quale supponenza si giudichino cose che si conoscono all'1%
> Non mi capacito di questa sicurezza di giudizi. Poi mi sa che ci prendete tutte per delle cretine che credono a qualsiasi cosa solo perché si ama. Ma non funziona così.


Vedo che la riflessione di Ros non ha toccato soltanto lei. Non parlavo di quello che una donna dice al suo amante ma di quello che un amante racconta della propria famiglia. Famiglia che è sempre problematica ma dalla quale non ci si stacca. Non ho mai creduto ad esempio che la ex moglie del mio fidanzato fosse l'orco cattivo come lui la descriveva (e ti assicuro che ero molto innamorata) e ho sempre cercato di farlo ragionare, anche nelle situazioni peggiori.

Il giudizio è tuo quando pensi che chi non ti crede ti consideri "cretina". A me piace semplicemente portare spunti di riflessione. Se poi la filosofia è quella del o con me o contro di me, spazio per la discussione non esiste.


----------



## aristocat (19 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Gli ho proposto di stare distanti un pò, e lui io già solo al pensiero di dover stare *senza te* *sto male, quindi non parliamone più e buonanotte, si è addormentato*. NOn potrò mai dirglielo....
> In più *mi ha detto che anche se gli confessassi che lo tradisco, lui non mi crederebbe*, almeno che non gli portassi davanti l'altra persona..
> E' proprio uno struzzo...*non vuol vedere*



_"I won't cry, I won't cry
No I won't shed a tear
Just as long as you stand, stand by me"_​
Possibile traduzione dal "sentimentalese": "Di fronte a un matrimonio e tutto quello che abbiamo costruito, nonostante tutti i problemi, la presenza di un amante deve essere a) secondaria e b) ininfluente. L'amante al massimo può farti evolvere come persona ma non può mettere in discussione la nostra famiglia."

Può essere?


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Vedo che la riflessione di Ros non ha toccato soltanto lei. Non parlavo di quello che una donna dice al suo amante ma di quello che un amante racconta della propria famiglia. Famiglia che è sempre problematica ma dalla quale non ci si stacca. Non ho mai creduto ad esempio che la ex moglie del mio fidanzato fosse l'orco cattivo come lui la descriveva (e ti assicuro che ero molto innamorata) e ho sempre cercato di farlo ragionare, anche nelle situazioni peggiori.
> 
> Il giudizio è tuo quando pensi che chi non ti crede ti consideri "cretina". A me piace semplicemente portare spunti di riflessione. Se poi la filosofia è quella del o con me o contro di me, spazio per la discussione non esiste.


Solo non amo il tutto bianco o tutto nero.... il giudizio di essere una stupida non e' mio, mi e' stato detto, come mi sono state dette altre cose anche più pesanti.

Certo quando qualcuno vive qualcosa come problematico, che sia rivolto alla sfera personale, a quella lavorativa o altro, tende a focalizzarsi nel momento di crisi come tutto nero. Ma le situazioni non sono statiche, a meno che non si sia ai ferri corti. Perciò condivido anch'io in questi termini ciò che dici, ma in questo caso non e' che l'altro racconti palle, semplicemente  lui racconta il suo punto di vista "alterato" dalla rabbia del momento, ma sincero per quello che sta vivendo. L'importante e' valutare le cose con obiettivita' in un momento di maggiore lucidità.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'importante e' valutare le cose con obiettivita' in un momento di maggiore lucidità.


Sì, all'inizio si crede a tutto ma poi si comincia a riflettere. Parto sempre con diffidenza quando non si riesce a vedere la propria responsabilità in una situazione degenerata. Soprattutto quando ci si lamenta ma si resta dentro la stessa situazione. Poi ognuno la vive come vuole, ma uno spazio per la riflessione bisognerebbe sempre trovarlo.


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2011)

La mia ex è una orchessa puttana maiala vacca...a freddo .
Se vi chiedete cosa le ho detto dal vero è molto, ma molto peggio e onestamente se lo meritava e anche di più  per via del fatto che mai mi ha chiesto scusa. Mk, una ragazza provò a farmici pensare alla cosa, la sfanculai alla grande.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia ex è una orchessa puttana maiala vacca...a freddo .
> Se vi chiedete cosa le ho detto dal vero è molto, ma molto peggio e onestamente se lo meritava e anche di più per via del fatto che mai mi ha chiesto scusa. Mk, una ragazza provò a farmici pensare alla cosa, la sfanculai alla grande.


Te stai ancora dentro la sua influenza Daniele, spero sempre che prima o poi ritroverai l'amore che hai perso ( e non dirmi per l'ennesima volta che è colpa sua ).


----------



## Daniele (19 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Te stai ancora dentro la sua influenza Daniele, spero sempre che prima o poi ritroverai l'amore che hai perso ( e non dirmi per l'ennesima volta che è colpa sua ).


Mk, avrò buoni pensieri quando lei farà la cosa giusta, si butterà giù dall'ottavo piano, del resto una persona così stupida, brutta, cattiva non merita neppure 1 minuto di questa vita, mi spiace per i suoi genitori che hanno avuto tal fallimento come figlia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> E sarò dittatrice! però volevo dire che sono entrata nel forum per avere suggerimenti su altri problemi, e voi vi siete focalizzati sulla sua famiglia.
> Cmq per rapporto pazzesco intendevo, che hanno un rapporto fantastico e molto particolare e se in italia esistessero coppie di padre-figli come loro, si andrebbe molto meglio. Con il dire morboso, perchè la figlia è gelosa di chiunque si avvicini al padre, *una volta io e una collega abbiamo scritto sulla sua bacheca su facebook, lei si è arrabbiata dicendo al padre, come si permettono ste z....*Io non stavo ancora insieme, e molte cose le conosco anche da prima, da quando eravamo semplici colleghi.


 
Come minimo le arriverebbe un ceffone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai chi mi pare gli occhi sulla vera parola di amore in questo forum? Amoremio, suo marito si sarebbe detto perso della amante, ma la verità è che ama e ha amatao solo lei, si era semplicemente perso.


 
Quotone....

quanto sei dolce quando fai così...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> _"I won't cry, I won't cry_
> _No I won't shed a tear_
> _Just as long as you stand, stand by me"_​
> Possibile traduzione dal "sentimentalese": "Di fronte a un matrimonio e tutto quello che abbiamo costruito, nonostante tutti i problemi, la presenza di un amante deve essere a) secondaria e b) ininfluente. L'amante al massimo può farti evolvere come persona ma non può mettere in discussione la nostra famiglia."
> ...


Ari, mi leggi forse nel pensiero? :up:


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, avrò buoni pensieri quando lei farà la cosa giusta, *si butterà giù dall'ottavo piano*, del resto una persona così stupida, brutta, cattiva non merita neppure 1 minuto di questa vita, mi spiace per i suoi genitori che hanno avuto tal fallimento come figlia.



:ira: NO Daniele, non ci siamo .


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> So che è poco che sono distante dal mio amico, ma sto già vedendo meglio la situazione.
> Purtroppo ieri sera ho avuto ancor più la certezza che non amo mio marito. Ho fatto l'amore come un'automa, la testa da tutt'altra parte e il cuore pure. NOn mi era mai successa una cosa del genere. Come farò??
> Ho parlato con mio marito, per sapere cosa ne pensava, gli ho detto: non ti amo più e lui, come fai a dirlo??? E io, tu come fai a dire che mi ami ancora???
> Gli ho proposto di stare distanti un pò, e lui io già solo al pensiero di dover stare senza te sto male, quindi non parliamone più e buonanotte, si è addormentato. NOn potrò mai dirglielo....
> ...


 Allora devi essere proprio brava a dissimulare il tuo stato d'animo oppure lui è decisamente "strano"

Certo che pure tu se vuoi ricostruire non è che a 3 giorni dall'aver mollato l'altro già puoi avere tutte ste certezze.

Tu adesso senti la mancanza del tuo amante in una maniera esagerata e certamente non sei lucida al 100%


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so che dirti Rosa...
> 
> Ma hai cominciato a tirare fuori la questione con tuo marito, e allora portala avanti...* invece di fare l'amore con un automa... non farlo, se non ti va.*
> Tuo marito può fare lo struzzo quanto vuole, ma certe cose non potrà non notarle... non credere che sia facile ascoltare certe cose... adesso sei molto concentrata su di te, su quel che senti e provi, *ma ascoltare tua moglie che ti dice che non ti ama è un colpo dei più duri e devastanti.*
> ...



Già, se si fa scoprire magari è il marito che smette di cercarla e si evita il problema 

Confermo sul fatto che sia devastante sentirsi dire quelle cose, per quello mi pare strana la reazione del marito


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, avrò buoni pensieri quando lei farà la cosa giusta, si butterà giù dall'ottavo piano, del resto una persona così stupida, brutta, cattiva non merita neppure 1 minuto di questa vita, mi spiace per i suoi genitori che hanno avuto tal fallimento come figlia.


Non pensare che il tuo cuore sarebbe in pace. Ma cosa te lo dico a fare, già lo sai...


----------



## aristocat (19 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo so bene che devo leggere dentro di me. Vorrei fare leggere a voi una mail che mi ha inviato lui quando stavamo insieme da soli 5 mesi.
> ciao amore mio, sarà la lontananza ma ho una strana sensazione, che mi auguro sia solo solo una mia sensazione.
> oggi ti ho sentito molto distante e mi hai dato l'impressione che volessi dirmi qualcosa di spiacevole.
> ricordati, dolce amore mio, che tu hai il diritto di decidere quello che ritieni più opportuno. un giorno ti ho detto che alla fine di questa meravigliosa favola io sarei stato quello che avrebbe sofferto di più. lo confermo, però, non voglio che tu ti preoccupi. perchè questi mesi passati con te valgono veramente la pena di prossimi dolori. sei il regalo più bello che ho ricevuto negli ultimi anni. mi hai fatto vivere emozioni che pensavo non potessi più provare alla mia età e soprattutto nella mia situazione. mi hai fatto sentire veramente importante.  qualsiasi cosa tu stai provando in questo momento, non pensare a me, al fatto che io possa soffrire, per una volta pensa solo a te stessa, a quello che è meglio per te.  cmq resterai nel mio cuore.
> ricordati che sei una persona meravigliosa.


Scusa Rosalbe, ormai non ha senso parlarne perchè lo hai lasciato ma leggevo questa mail: non ti è sembrata di uno stucchevole unico? Al posto tuo lo avrei preso a calci :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa Rosalbe, ormai non ha senso parlarne perchè lo hai lasciato ma leggevo questa mail: non ti è sembrata di uno stucchevole unico? Al posto tuo lo avrei preso a calci :carneval:



Sono come i gemiti e le frasi da letto.
Eccitanti quando ci sei dentro, arrossiresti per l'imbarazzo ad ascoltare simili fesserie quando sei fuori


----------



## aristocat (19 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono come i gemiti e le frasi da letto.
> Eccitanti quando ci sei dentro, arrossiresti per l'imbarazzo ad ascoltare simili fesserie quando sei fuori


Ehm, per come sono io, anche da "dentro" una mail così mi darebbe l'orticaria :mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ehm, per come sono io, anche da "dentro" una mail così mi darebbe l'orticaria :mexican:



E io invece... 

Ormai mi sono svelata tutta... adoro le romanticherie, i gesti eclatanti, le frasi sdolcinate. chiacchierare fino allo sfinimento con le amiche di tutto e di più ... 

Spero di esserti simpatica lo stesso!!!  Smack!


----------



## aristocat (19 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E io invece...
> 
> Ormai mi sono svelata tutta... adoro le romanticherie, i gesti eclatanti, le frasi sdolcinate. chiacchierare fino allo sfinimento con le amiche di tutto e di più ...
> 
> Spero di esserti simpatica lo stesso!!!  Smack!


Assolutamente :amici: Ma Nau.... Come non portare su un piedistallo una ragazza così...

intelligente
ironica
simpatica
solare
in gamba
ecc
ecc
ecc
...
....

.


:sonar:
...
...



e che *soprattutto  *non svolazzerà intorno al moroso de mi corazón :carneval::lipstick:


----------



## rosalbe (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Io penso che siano certe alchimie, meccanismi d'attrazione e intesa reciproca che scattano... che tu sia già impegnato oppure single...
> 
> Allora, quando ti trovi molto bene con una persona a prescindere, è difficile pensare che te ne devi staccare... anche se hai il matrimonio meglio riuscito del mondo .
> 
> Trovi sempre e comunque un angoletto nascosto, fuori dal mondo esterno, per coltivare questo sentimento.


Lo sai che non avevo mai riflettuto su quanto hai scritto. IO mi sentivo, in un certo senso, forse non uso la parola giusta, presa in giro. Perchè lui mi raccontava sempre che a casa andava tutto ok e pure a letto, ovvero non aveva problemi con la moglie. E a me sembrava strano e gli dicevo sempre perchè mi cerchi se hai tutto e lui rispondeva ma secondo te si può spiegare tutto razionalmente??? quindi anche per te è così, si può essere tranqui e innamorarsi ugualmente di un altra?
IO avevo avuto sempre un'altra idea dell'amante, quello che racconta della moglie che non lo capisce, lo trascura...con cui non fa più sesso...
MIIIII allora mi dovrei sentire ancora più felice, perchè stava con me perchè mi amava e non per i problemi che poteva avere in famiglia.
ho capito bene??? Giusto????


----------



## rosalbe (19 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E io invece...
> 
> Ormai mi sono svelata tutta... adoro le romanticherie, i gesti eclatanti, le frasi sdolcinate. chiacchierare fino allo sfinimento con le amiche di tutto e di più ...
> 
> Spero di esserti simpatica lo stesso!!!  Smack!


 
è aggiungo a quanto ho evidenziato...i Ti amo tra un bacio e un altro ecc..


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Assolutamente :amici: Ma Nau.... Come non portare su un piedistallo una ragazza così...
> 
> intelligente
> ironica
> ...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 


*GRANDISSIMA ARI!!!!!!!!!! * :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo sai che non avevo mai riflettuto su quanto hai scritto. IO mi sentivo, in un certo senso, forse non uso la parola giusta, presa in giro. Perchè lui mi raccontava sempre che a casa andava tutto ok e pure a letto, ovvero non aveva problemi con la moglie. E a me sembrava strano e gli dicevo sempre perchè mi cerchi se hai tutto e lui rispondeva ma secondo te si può spiegare tutto razionalmente??? quindi anche per te è così, si può essere tranqui e innamorarsi ugualmente di un altra?
> IO avevo avuto sempre un'altra idea dell'amante, quello che racconta della moglie che non lo capisce, lo trascura...con cui non fa più sesso...
> MIIIII allora mi dovrei sentire ancora più felice, perchè stava con me perchè mi amava e non per i problemi che poteva avere in famiglia.
> ho capito bene??? Giusto????



Giusto, non necessariamente ci sono problemi nella coppia.


----------



## rosalbe (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Giusto, non necessariamente ci sono problemi nella coppia.


Io l'avevo pensata sempre diversamente. Ero convinta che ti dovesse mancare qualcosa, per cercarne un'altra.


----------



## aristocat (19 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> MIIIII allora mi dovrei sentire ancora più felice, perchè stava con me perchè mi amava e non per i problemi che poteva avere in famiglia.
> ho capito bene??? Giusto????


Infatti . Secondo me, sempre. 
(PS. La parola "amore" è preziosa, tra voi c'era sicuramente un feeling speciale ma prima di parlare d'"amore" da parte sua come da parte tua - se posso permettermi - aspetterei un po' , il tempo di tornare "lucida e distaccata")


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Io l'avevo pensata sempre diversamente. Ero convinta che ti dovesse mancare qualcosa, per cercarne un'altra.


O forse non ti rendi conto che ti manca qualcosa finche' non la trovi.
Io avevo una vita "serena" in casa (senza considerare i problemi della vita in se stessa). Ho un buon rapporto con mio marito e non cercavo altro.


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> _"I won't cry, I won't cry_
> _No I won't shed a tear_
> _Just as long as you stand, stand by me"_​
> Possibile traduzione dal "sentimentalese": "Di fronte a un matrimonio e tutto quello che abbiamo costruito, nonostante tutti i problemi, la presenza di un amante deve essere a) secondaria e b) ininfluente. L'amante al massimo può farti evolvere come persona ma non può mettere in discussione la nostra famiglia."
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te!


----------



## rosalbe (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Al che ti chiederai: perchè non la lascia, la moglie? Se oggi ama me?
> 
> E qui entrano in ballo tutte le certezze che lui ha costruito insieme a questa donna.
> 
> ...


 
anche su tutto questo hai ragione, infatti, non gli ho chiesto mai di lasciare la consorte. ma lo sai che lei sta con lui da quando aveva 15 anni ovvero da 35 anni è una vita, non oso pensare a come si sentirebbe se sapesse....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Giugno 2011)

Mia umile opinione:


Se ti scopi un altro/a una volta o un paio di volte, così, tanto per farti una scopata (tipo quella la' di Milano che stava con il tipo siciliano che vive a Genova e che voleva chiamare l'esorcista di cui non ricordo il none) non necessariamente hai dei problemi con il tuo coniuge o sei insoddisfatto di qualcosa, ma magari "ti capita" l'occasione e lo fai


Ma se ti fai una storia di 28 mesi con tutto quello che comporta... con tanto di shopping pomeridiano e gite al mare... beh... qualche problemino alla base ci deve essere perché - sempre mia umile opinione - fare una doppia vita non e' proprio così edificante e nemmeno semplice dal punto di vista logistico e se ti accolli tutti i rischi del caso un motivo ci sara'


----------



## Hirohito (19 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mia umile opinione:
> 
> 
> Se ti scopi un altro/a una volta o un paio di volte, così, tanto per farti una scopata (tipo quella la' di Milano che stava con il tipo siciliano che vive a Genova e che voleva chiamare l'esorcista di cui non ricordo il none) non necessariamente hai dei problemi con il tuo coniuge o sei insoddisfatto di qualcosa, ma magari "ti capita" l'occasione e lo fai
> ...


Ti quoto in toto. Una doppia vita necessita di sdoppiamento di personalità.
Faticoso e logorante, x una persona normale....


----------



## aristocat (19 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> *GRANDISSIMA ARI!!!!!!!!!! * :up: :up: :up:





Sole ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te!



:carneval: Così non va bene. Troppi complimenti. Non fa per me. 
Dovrò darmi alla macchia, assolutamente 
:angeletto:


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> :carneval: Così non va bene. Troppi complimenti. Non fa per me.
> Dovrò darmi alla macchia, assolutamente
> :angeletto:


 Te li meriti tutti tesoro!


----------



## rosalbe (19 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> :carneval: Così non va bene. Troppi complimenti. Non fa per me.
> Dovrò darmi alla macchia, assolutamente
> :angeletto:


 
Devo farti i complimenti anch'io. Dopo un'inizio burrascoso, scherzo ovviamente, hai saputo fare chiarezza su una cosa che mi faceva penare da 28 mesi. Grazie e dimmi pure ciò che ti passa per la testa, magari riesci ad aprire la mia


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...mi pare che anche Marì abbia avuto da lamentarsi... *(1)*
> Ma come fai a dire che siete a tre?
> E tutti quelli che ricevono una disapprovazione e tacciono? *(2)*
> E anzi modificano il post incriminato?*(3)*
> ...


 
*1.* mica stavo facendo un censimento: ho semplicemente letto altre 2 persone che hanno ricevuto disapprovazioni che hanno ritenuto "peculiari"
*2.* non era una disquisizione sul sistema delle approvazioni, ma un pour parler sulle modalità con cui viene usato da qualcuno
*3. *e che mai avrei dovuto modificare? ho espresso il mio pensiero a chi aveva chiesto qualcosa ai forumisti e non mi pare di essere stata in alcun modo offensiva o OT
*4.* il mondo non ruota intorno a te (e io in particolare ti calcolo assai poco): ti era mai venuto il sospetto?
*5.* nessuno ha gridato allo scandalo: stai parlando di noi ?
*6.* certo e se il disapprovato rileva una stranezza può chiedermi dettagli sul perchè e sul percome l'ho disapprovato e magari scoprire che non sono io ad averlo fatto (come è successo quando qualcuno disapprovava a casaccio usando la mia firma come commento)

concludendo

nessuno aveva parlato di te

potevi benissimo dare un'occhiata al filmato di admin ed evitare di scrivere questo post
magari invece di andare in giro a raccontare quanto è bravo, buono e intelligente  admin  nonchè che gran lavoro che fa qui dentro (e che gusto delizioso ha la sua epidermide :mrgreen potresti provare ad attenerti alla sostanza di quel che chiede


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dissocio fortemente.a parte il fatto che per quanto riguarda me penso proprio si tratti di lothar, ma poco importa.
> non mi piace il tuo concetto .
> ma vedete anche voi questa spada di damocle sulla testa:mrgreen:?


 
chissenefrega comunque

gli anonimi che disapprovano a pene di segugio e con intento offensivo si dequalificano da soli (secondo me)


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> OT
> 
> sapete una cosa?
> leggere tutte queste storie mi fa male
> ...


sai elena,

è ordinaria amministrazione

capita spesso che le storie facciano questo effetto
e in quasi tutte c'è un profilo che "fa male"

un male che diventa quasi insopportabile se chi legge vive un suo momento di particolare sofferenza

ma anche questa conoscenza sofferta serve

ti abbraccio

a ben rileggerti


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non è ovvio per nulla.....difatti nel caso di mia moglie non si tratta solo di squallido sesso...


 
io non sono affatto convinta che il "solo sesso" sia meno grave

il problema alla fin fine non è solo se il traditore può avere l'intenzione di "tornare" nella coppia
ma se il tradito ce lo rivuole


----------



## kay76 (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai elena,
> 
> è ordinaria amministrazione
> 
> ...


 
Sono passati 8 mesi da quando mio marito mi ha confessato il tradimento.Sono stati mesi orribili, non sò come ho fatto ad andare avanti, ad occuparmi dei bambini, a lavorare, a vivere, sempre con quella ossessione in testa, con quelle immagini di lui e lei che mi tormentano giorno e notte, ininterrottamente.
Era già qualche mese che, saltuariamente, vi leggevo.
Ora vi sto leggendo tutti i giorni.Ed hai perfettamente ragione, è un male insopportabile, quasi fisico.
Ma credo che serva confrontarsi con gli altri.
Soprattutto con chi vive, da una parte o dall'altra, questa esperienza.
Vi ringrazio.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Scusami di nuovo, non per essere presuntuosa, ma *io non ho mai parlato male della moglie*, ne qui, ne con lui. LUi poi non parla male delle persone per carattere, figuriamoci della moglie, per la quale mi ha detto di avere molto rispetto, anche se come direte voi, la tradisce. Io ho solo raccontato come andavano le nostre giornate e sentendoci quasi 17 ore su 24 è chiaro che ci siamo detti di tutto e di più, ovvio!
> Ma per mia natura non parlo male, ripeto se ti ho dato quest'impressione, scusami, non era mio intento.


l'impressione che ho avuto io (e mi pare anche altri) è opposta

ma invece di scusartene potresti chiederti come mai hai dato quest'impressione

non dare per scontato che sia solo perchè qualcuno è prevenuto
o che sia un'impressione errata

nè che, dato che non volevi farlo, non può essere successo


----------



## rosalbe (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'impressione che ho avuto io (e mi pare anche altri) è opposta
> 
> ma invece di scusartene potresti chiederti come mai hai dato quest'impressione
> 
> ...


 
L'unica cosa per la quale posso aver dato quest'impressione, è perchè ovviamente sono gelosa e pure invidiosa di lei. Anche se sapevo che lei c'era già, quando abbiamo iniziato la storia, un pò di fastidio lo da che dici???
Se non sbaglio, ho capito che purtroppo, tu sei stata tradita e che tuo marito credesse di amare quella donna, per poi avere una smentita. Come ha fatto a capirlo?? l'hai aiutato tu o è riuscito da solo???


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...e c'è da aggiungere Rosalbe che ognuno qui dentro si fa un'immagine di quanto tu stai vivendo in base a questo asse qua: esperienza vissuta.
> 
> Da più parti però.
> C'è chi rivede il suo essere moglie con un marito innamorato di un'altra.
> ...


ma certo che non è detto
anzi 
spero bene che la moglie non la vorrebbe incontrare

come non è detto che, conoscendola, rosalbe sarebbe in grado di rivedere i suoi pregiudizi anche se risultassero evidentemente tali
ma sei proprio sicuro che rosalbe vorrebbe tutto ciò che la moglie ha avuto?
tutto tutto? 
anche il tradimento?

e chissà se rosalbe avrebbe degnato di un secondo sguardo quello che adesso chiama "amore" se lo avesse incontrato com'era quando l'ha conosciuto la moglie
perchè non dimentichiamo che quest'uomo è frutto di ciò che era e di ciò che è diventato vivendo 30 anni con sua moglie


----------



## rosalbe (20 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Sono passati 8 mesi da quando mio marito mi ha confessato il tradimento.Sono stati mesi orribili, non sò come ho fatto ad andare avanti, ad occuparmi dei bambini, a lavorare, a vivere, sempre con quella ossessione in testa, con quelle immagini di lui e lei che mi tormentano giorno e notte, ininterrottamente.
> Era già qualche mese che, saltuariamente, vi leggevo.
> Ora vi sto leggendo tutti i giorni.Ed hai perfettamente ragione, è un male insopportabile, quasi fisico.
> Ma credo che serva confrontarsi con gli altri.
> ...


Mi spiace troppo per quanto ti è capitato, io mai mi sarei voluta trovare dall'altro lato, e infliggere dolore agli altri. Avrei preferito essere io la tradita...cmq scusami se tocco questo tasto dolente, ma tu non ti eri accorta di nulla o ha dovuto confessare perhè tu l'avevi scoperto?


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> L'unica cosa per la quale posso aver dato quest'impressione, è perchè ovviamente sono gelosa e pure invidiosa di lei. Anche se sapevo che lei c'era già, quando abbiamo iniziato la storia, *un pò di fastidio lo da che dici*???
> Se non sbaglio, ho capito che purtroppo, tu sei stata tradita e che tuo marito credesse di amare quella donna, per poi avere una smentita. Come ha fatto a capirlo?? l'hai aiutato tu o è riuscito da solo???


 mi sembra paraddossale...l'amante gelosa della moglie...soprattutto per il fatto che lui è sempre stato chiaro con te da questo punto di vista...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Vedo che la riflessione di Ros non ha toccato soltanto lei. Non parlavo di quello che una donna dice al suo amante ma di quello che un amante racconta della propria famiglia. *Famiglia che è sempre problematica* ma dalla quale non ci si stacca. Non ho mai creduto ad esempio che la ex moglie del mio fidanzato fosse l'orco cattivo come lui la descriveva (e ti assicuro che ero molto innamorata) e ho sempre cercato di farlo ragionare, anche nelle situazioni peggiori.
> 
> Il giudizio è tuo quando pensi che chi non ti crede ti consideri "cretina". A me piace semplicemente portare spunti di riflessione. Se poi la filosofia è quella del o con me o contro di me, spazio per la discussione non esiste.


Non sempre, forse nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, ma non sempre


----------



## rosalbe (20 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sembra paraddossale...l'amante gelosa della moglie...soprattutto per il fatto che lui è sempre stato chiaro con te da questo punto di vista...


 
si lo so, e dico pure che non  è normale. Ma niente mi sembra normale in questa storia...che ci posso fare se io non riuscivo ad accettare l'idea di lui che usciva con lei o ci faceva l'amore....io il sabato e la domenica e le feste comandate, stavo malissimo...sono strana???  sarà pure vero, ma nell'amore nulla è tracciabile e razionale, se no non è amore.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E io invece...
> 
> Ormai mi sono svelata tutta... *adoro le romanticherie, i gesti eclatanti, le frasi sdolcinate. chiacchierare fino allo sfinimento con le amiche di tutto e di più ... *
> 
> Spero di esserti simpatica lo stesso!!!  Smack!


siamo proprio molto simili...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma sono dettagli, la morbosità la vuoi un po' vedere tu a mio modesto avviso .
> Capisco gli altri problemi (lasciarlo?/non lasciarlo?) e l'aiuto che chiedi, ma non credo che siano tanto separati rispetto alla considerazione che ti sei fatta della famiglia di lui :condom:.
> Ad esempio, se tu ti ritieni la "salvatrice ufficiale di quest'uomo dalle arpie cattive" ecco che allora viene spontaneo replicare: "No, Rosalbe, non è questa la prospettiva giusta da cui partire per capire se lui ti ama davvero o no..."
> 
> Non so se mi spiego o se ho ingarbugliato ancora di più la riflessione


 
ti ho approvato da poco
ma ti ri-approverei


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> si lo so, e dico pure che non è normale. Ma niente mi sembra normale in questa storia...che ci posso fare se io non riuscivo ad accettare l'idea di lui che usciva con lei o ci faceva l'amore....io il sabato e la domenica e le feste comandate, stavo malissimo...sono strana??? sarà pure vero, ma nell'amore nulla è tracciabile e razionale, se no non è amore.


 non sei strana...ti sei semplicemente innamorata della persona sbagliata.... ti sei fatta prendere in giro dai suoi atteggiamenti....ed ora è normale che ci stai male...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai chi mi pare gli occhi sulla vera parola di amore in questo forum? Amoremio, suo marito si sarebbe detto perso della amante, ma la verità è che ama e ha amatao solo lei, si era semplicemente perso.


mi son commossa 


che bella cosa


grazie dan


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Lo sai che non avevo mai riflettuto su quanto hai scritto. IO mi sentivo, in un certo senso, forse non uso la parola giusta, presa in giro. Perchè lui mi raccontava sempre che a casa andava tutto ok e pure a letto, ovvero non aveva problemi con la moglie. E a me sembrava strano e gli dicevo sempre perchè mi cerchi se hai tutto e lui rispondeva ma secondo te si può spiegare tutto razionalmente??? quindi anche per te è così, si può essere tranqui e innamorarsi ugualmente di un altra?
> *IO avevo avuto sempre un'altra idea dell'amante, quello che racconta della moglie che non lo capisce, lo trascura...con cui non fa più sesso...*
> *MIIIII allora mi dovrei sentire ancora più felice, perchè stava con me perchè mi amava e non per i problemi che poteva avere in famiglia.*
> *ho capito bene??? Giusto???*?


Avevo la tua stessa idea prima che incontrassi il mio amante e ho capito che non si può generalizzare ma questo non vuole dire che quello che lo ha spinto da te sia il fatto di essersi innamorato. Sempre secondo la mia di esperienza


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti . Secondo me, sempre.
> (PS. La parola "amore" è preziosa, tra voi c'era sicuramente un feeling speciale ma prima di parlare d'"amore" da parte sua come da parte tua - se posso permettermi - aspetterei un po' , il tempo di tornare "lucida e distaccata")


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> L'unica cosa per la quale posso aver dato quest'impressione, è perchè* ovviamente* sono gelosa e pure *invidiosa* di lei. *Anche se sapevo che lei c'era già, quando abbiamo iniziato la storia, un pò di fastidio lo da che dici???*
> Se non sbaglio, ho capito che purtroppo, tu sei stata tradita e che tuo marito credesse di amare quella donna, per poi avere una smentita. Come ha fatto a capirlo?? l'hai aiutato tu o è riuscito da solo???




Per la frase grassettata, da amante ti rispondo NO


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> L'unica cosa per la quale posso aver dato quest'impressione, è perchè ovviamente sono gelosa e pure invidiosa di lei. Anche se sapevo che lei c'era già, quando abbiamo iniziato la storia, un pò di fastidio lo da che dici???
> Se non sbaglio, ho capito che purtroppo, tu sei stata tradita e che tuo marito credesse di amare quella donna, per poi avere una smentita. Come ha fatto a capirlo?? l'hai aiutato tu o è riuscito da solo???


 
non l'ho capito
anzi
ho creduto a ciò che mi ha detto
ho creduto che amasse lei

ma
ho anche creduto in noi, fidandomi del mio intuito, anche se mi dicevo che magari non era intuito, ma incapacità di contemplare un'opzione diversa

il mio aiuto è consistito, sostanzialmente, nel non precluderti la possibilità di riconsiderare il suo pensiero

è stato orribile
ripensandoci ancora non capisco come sia riuscita a non impazzire


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sembra paraddossale...l'amante gelosa della moglie...soprattutto per il fatto che lui è sempre stato chiaro con te da questo punto di vista...


 
quoto

ma è abbastanza normale


----------



## kay76 (20 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Mi spiace troppo per quanto ti è capitato, io mai mi sarei voluta trovare dall'altro lato, e infliggere dolore agli altri. Avrei preferito essere io la tradita...cmq scusami se tocco questo tasto dolente, ma tu non ti eri accorta di nulla o ha dovuto confessare perhè tu l'avevi scoperto?


 
Qualche mese prima della confessione gli avevo beccato dei messaggi.Avevo guardato il suo cellulare così, un pò per caso, un pò per un sentore che non ti saprei spiegare.Fino a quel momento ( e lo si capiva dai messaggi)era stata solo un'amicizia. Quindi decisi di non mandare a rotoli un matrimonio di 8 anni e 10 e passa di fidanzamento, più due bambini piccoli!!!.Ma da quel momento le cose fra noi sono degenerate. Io chiusa nel mio orgoglio, aspettando che lui facesse un passo verso di me, perchè comunque mi sentivo ferita dalle sue bugie.Il passo non c'è statvviamente, ora sò perchè.Il tadimento era stato consumato. Passa qualche mese, le cose non andavano bene, fra noi si era alzato un muro. Così lo affronto. E gli dico che per continuare così, se nè può pure andare.Lui è disperato, non parla più.(scoprirò dopo che lui aveva, a questo punto, chiuso la storia da un mesetto)Se ne và per due giorni da sua sorella.Mi dice se ci vediamo per parlare.E a quel punto ho aperto veramente gli occhi e ho capito.Quindi appena sono salita in macchina ho detto "sei stato con la tua amica vero?".
Sono d'accordo con te. Mai vorrei essere nei suoi panni. Aver tradito me stessa e le cose in cui credo. Lui la sua punizione se la sta infliggendo da solo.Soffre come un cane. Se possibile in questi mesi ha sofferto più di me.
Lui sostiene di avermelo detto, perchè voleva ricominciare veramente con me e non ce l'avrebbe mai fatta senza dirmelo.
A volte penso che sia un segno di sincerità.
A volte invece lo maledico per avermelo detto e avermi rovinato l'esistenza e penso che l'abbia fatto per scaricarsi la coscienza .Perchè se magari mi avesse detto che era in crisi, senza confessare il tradimento, alla lunga gli avrei creduto.
Occhio non vede cuore non duole.....non sò.


----------



## Sabina (20 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sembra paraddossale...l'amante gelosa della moglie...soprattutto per il fatto che lui è sempre stato chiaro con te da questo punto di vista...


Invece non e' così strano, da esperienze di altre amanti che ho sentito. Qui spesso non si dice tutto, perché si rischia di passare per "pazze".
Se c'è un forte coinvolgimento può esserci gelosia. Si può controllare, razionalizzare, ma magari c'è comunque... mascherata..... soffocata.


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Invece non e' così strano, da esperienze di altre amanti che ho sentito. Qui spesso non si dice tutto, perché si rischia di passare per "pazze".
> Se c'è un forte coinvolgimento può esserci gelosia. Si può controllare, razionalizzare, ma magari c'è comunque... mascherata..... soffocata.


 mi fido di quello che mi dici....visto che non ho esperienza in merito...ma nel suo caso lui è stato chiaro da subito..avrebbe dovuto quanto meno provare a "frenare" questa cosa


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> ma è abbastanza normale


 :up:


----------



## kay76 (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non l'ho capito
> anzi
> ho creduto a ciò che mi ha detto
> ho creduto che amasse lei
> ...


 
Ti ammiro con tutto il mio cuore.
Io non mi sono sentita dire che amava l'altra.Anzi, tutto il contrario.(bè, ovviamente non sò se sia vero!!!!Le certezze, non fanno più parte della vita).E sono impazzita comunque.
Tuo marito è un uomo molto fortunato ad avere al suo fianco una donna come te.


----------



## Sabina (20 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo la tua stessa idea prima che incontrassi il mio amante e ho capito che non si può generalizzare ma questo non vuole dire che quello che lo ha spinto da te sia il fatto di essersi innamorato. Sempre secondo la mia di esperienza





Simy ha detto:


> mi fido di quello che mi dici....visto che non ho esperienza in merito...ma nel suo caso lui è stato chiaro da subito..avrebbe dovuto quanto meno provare a "frenare" questa cosa


I sentimenti e le emozioni  seguono un'altra strada, anche se i fatti reali sono stati chiariti. Forse Rosa cercava di controllarli, si e' solo confidata qui.


----------



## rosalbe (20 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fido di quello che mi dici....visto che non ho esperienza in merito...ma nel suo caso lui è stato chiaro da subito..avrebbe dovuto quanto meno provare a "frenare" questa cosa


ma io la cosa la frenavo, non è che gli facevo le scenate di gelosia. Ma se stavo male dentro che potevo farci?
Sembrerò pazza è più volte l'ho scritto, ma io ho vissuto questa storia come un vero idillio, come se fosse il mio primo amore, per cui lo volevo tutto mio, anche se sapevo che entrambi eravamo sposati.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> I sentimenti e le emozioni seguono un'altra strada, anche se i fatti reali sono stati chiariti. Forse Rosa cercava di controllarli, si e' solo confidata qui.


Mi spieghi cosa vuoi dire?

Io non dico che lui non nutrisse sentimenti per lei ma penso che troppo spesso si confonda il voler bene, l'affetto con l'amore. O forse io do all'amore un significato diverso.


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spieghi cosa vuoi dire?
> 
> Io non dico che lui non nutrisse sentimenti per lei ma penso *che troppo spesso si confonda il voler bene, l'affetto con l'amore*. O forse io do all'amore un significato diverso.


 :up:


----------



## rosalbe (20 Giugno 2011)

Vi ricordate che vi chiedevo, chissà se a lui manco quanto manca a me, e questo non farsi sentire vuol dire che no è interessato alla cosa?
Ieri sera, ero su facebook, è ho letto, sul profilo che avevamo creato insieme, una sorta di figlia virtuale, la seguente frase: cos'è questa strana sensazione di vuoto? la senti anche tu? 
Mi è preso un colpo, sta soffrendo tanto anche lui.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Vi ricordate che vi chiedevo, chissà se a lui manco quanto manca a me, e questo non farsi sentire vuol dire che no è interessato alla cosa?
> Ieri sera, ero su facebook, è ho letto, sul profilo che avevamo creato insieme, una sorta di figlia virtuale, la seguente frase: cos'è questa strana sensazione di vuoto? la senti anche tu?
> Mi è preso un colpo, sta soffrendo tanto anche lui.


o magari non ha un'altra storiella sotto mano

non lo dico per farti del male

non sarebbe il primo

tu non devi far dipendere le tue decisioni da quello che pensi potrebbero essere le sue intenzioni desunte dall'interpretazione dei suoi gesti, cui attribuisci il tuo filtro interpretativo


te lo stavo per scrivere quotando uno dei post in cui ti facevi quelle domande

non è che a 53 anni ci sia la fila di aspiranti amanti disponibili all'adorazione


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti . Secondo me, sempre.
> (PS. La parola "amore" è preziosa, tra voi c'era sicuramente un feeling speciale ma prima di parlare d'"amore" da parte sua come da parte tua - se posso permettermi - aspetterei un po' , il tempo di tornare "lucida e distaccata")


Prendo spunto da questo post per dire la mia.

Al mondo c'è l'Amore e c'è l'aMMMore, rigorosamente con tre M.

In nome dell'aMMMore una ragazza di 17 anni si è persa nell'ordine:



Storia adolescenziale con pari età con il quale, per un periodo, crescere insieme.
Qualche filarino estivo che ha sempre il suo perchè e che comunque lascia il suo bel ricordo
Anni universitari da passare in casa con altre studentesse che fra una sessione di esame e l'altra mettono giù qualche festicciola boccaccesca o che comunque qualche eseperienza con i compagni di corso se la fanno
Storiella di sesso da una notte e via con il bel tenebroso rimorichiato una sera in qualche locale
Trombamico
Storia _normale_ con un ragazzo con il quale eventualmente costruire un futuro insieme
Varie ed eventuali
Ora, questi passaggi non sono tutti necessari, ci sono persone, come è normale che sia, che non hanno nelle proprie corde qualcuno di questi, ma non farne NEANCHE UNO, potrebbe essere un problema. Quando potrebbe essere un problema chiederete voi ?

Vengo e mi spiego: potrebbe essere un prolema quando all'orizzonte si staglia un bel 53enne, indubbiamente gentile ed affabile, di buone maniere, al quale piacciamo. Riecco che ricadiamo nell'errore originale: scambiamo Amore con aMMMore, e, paradossalmente, una storia che, anche se clandestina, anche se adulterina, avrebbe potuto farci crescere, ci provoca più guai che altro.



PS: Bentrovati a tutti  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (20 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spieghi cosa vuoi dire?
> 
> Io non dico che lui non nutrisse sentimenti per lei ma penso che troppo spesso si confonda il voler bene, l'affetto con l'amore. O forse io do all'amore un significato diverso.


Io credo che l'amore abbia diverse forme e non confini così precisi. Ci sono molti modi di amare e di sentire l'amore.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io credo che l'amore abbia diverse forme e non confini così precisi. Ci sono molti modi di amare e di sentire l'amore.


 penso che alla fine invece sia sempre la stessa cosa vissuta in maniera diversa


----------



## Sabina (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questo post per dire la mia.
> 
> Al mondo c'è l'Amore e c'è l'aMMMore, rigorosamente con tre M.
> 
> ...


Ciao Tuba!!! Bentornato


----------



## rosalbe (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questo post per dire la mia.
> 
> Al mondo c'è l'Amore e c'è l'aMMMore, rigorosamente con tre M.
> 
> ...


IO le ho perse tutte. Ho avuto diverse storie con ragazzi. Ma già a  17 anni avevo trovato, il mio principe azzurro e a 22 ero già bella e sposata. Ma non credo che questo c'entri con la storia che mi è successa.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> IMa non credo che questo c'entri con la storia che mi è successa.


Non c'entra per il fatto che è accaduta ma c'entra eccome per come l'hai vissuta, IMHO, ovviamente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2011)

Ma Black Mamba sono io!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Non c'entra per il fatto che è accaduta ma c'entra eccome per come l'hai vissuta, IMHO, ovviamente.



Tuba


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> IO le ho perse tutte. Ho avuto diverse storie con ragazzi. Ma già a 17 anni avevo trovato, il mio principe azzurro e a 22 ero già bella e sposata. Ma non credo che questo c'entri con la storia che mi è successa.


anch'io le ho perse tutte e a differenza di te credo che invece c'entri molto (parlo per me ovviamente)


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Non c'entra per il fatto che è accaduta ma c'entra eccome per come l'hai vissuta, IMHO, ovviamente.


Bentornato  :sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso::updue::bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tuba


Leggi la firma Marì:up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba!!! Bentornato


ma non è tuba
e l'avatar è pietrificato


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non è tuba
> e l'avatar è pietrificato


Idem come sopra


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bentornato  :sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso::updue::bacio:




In passato abbiamo avuto unA  *BlackMamba* ma era una giovone donna


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non è tuba
> e *l'avatar è pietrificato*



Appunto  anche questo mi fa pensare


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem come sopra


si è scelto un abito più velenoso (mamba) e meno coccoloso (il gattino non slinguazzante) ?

ma se voleva mandarci un messaggio subliminale non poteva chiamarsi "anaconda"?

meno sottile e meno veloce 
chè in non tutti gli ambiti sono un valore aggiunto 

in più
meno velenoso e più avvolgente


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> In passato abbiamo avuto unA *BlackMamba* ma era una giovone donna


avevo un vago ricordo


----------



## rosalbe (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Non c'entra per il fatto che è accaduta ma c'entra eccome per come l'hai vissuta, IMHO, ovviamente.


Può essere...ma che posso farci...ormai è andata.


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> avevo un vago ricordo


Studiava piscologia :mrgreen: ... ai tempi di rockroll   come fai a non ricordare :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non è tuba
> e l'avatar è pietrificato


Infatti stà cosa mi stà facendo incacchiare......ho dato Tongue da tenere e me l'hanno fatto ritrovare pietrificato. :incazzato::incazzato:

Comunque, sono Tuba. Sono riuscito finalmente a fregare il proxy aziendale, che loggava tutte le pagine che visitavo e mi fecero storie su questa i particolare (vai adesso a spiegare che questo non è un sito d'incontri e bla bla bla). Ho trovato un programmini che mi anonimizza, il proxy attualmente logga che sono connesso al sito del Sole 24 Ore 

Edit: Quintì.........................e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Infatti stà cosa mi stà facendo incacchiare......ho dato Tongue da tenere e me l'hanno fatto ritrovare pietrificato. :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Comunque, sono Tuba. Sono riuscito finalmente a fregare il proxy aziendale, che loggava tutte le pagine che visitavo e mi fecero storie su questa i particolare (vai adesso a spiegare che questo non è un sito d'incontri e bla bla bla). Ho trovato un programmini che mi anonimizza, il proxy attualmente logga che sono connesso al sito del Sole 24 Ore


questo vorrei proprio che me lo spiegassi

altrimenti tra qualche mese non potrò collegarmi se non da casa dove sto pochissimo

ma se lo spieghi fai in modo che io lo possa capire


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Infatti stà cosa mi stà facendo incacchiare......ho dato Tongue da tenere e me l'hanno fatto ritrovare pietrificato. :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Comunque, sono Tuba. Sono riuscito finalmente a fregare il proxy aziendale, che loggava tutte le pagine che visitavo e mi fecero storie su questa i particolare (vai adesso a spiegare che questo non è un sito d'incontri e bla bla bla). Ho trovato un programmini che mi anonimizza, il proxy attualmente logga che sono connesso al sito del Sole 24 Ore
> 
> Edit: Quintì.........................e ho detto tutto.



Quindi sei tu  OK :up:


----------



## kay76 (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questo post per dire la mia.
> 
> Al mondo c'è l'Amore e c'è l'aMMMore, rigorosamente con tre M.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Infatti stà cosa mi stà facendo incacchiare......ho dato Tongue da tenere e me l'hanno fatto ritrovare pietrificato. :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Comunque, sono Tuba. Sono riuscito finalmente a fregare il proxy aziendale, che loggava tutte le pagine che visitavo e mi fecero storie su questa i particolare (vai adesso a spiegare che questo non è un sito d'incontri e bla bla bla). Ho trovato un programmini che mi anonimizza, il proxy attualmente logga che sono connesso al sito del Sole 24 Ore
> 
> Edit: Quintì.........................e ho detto tutto.


Controlliamo....

Parola d'ordine?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo vorrei proprio che me lo spiegassi
> 
> altrimenti tra qualche mese non potrò collegarmi se non da casa dove sto pochissimo
> 
> ma se lo spieghi fai in modo che io lo possa capire


BRUNETTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Controlliamo....
> 
> Parola d'ordine?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


'trmon :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Infatti stà cosa mi stà facendo incacchiare......ho dato Tongue da tenere e me l'hanno fatto ritrovare pietrificato. :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Comunque, sono Tuba. Sono riuscito finalmente a fregare il proxy aziendale, che loggava tutte le pagine che visitavo e mi fecero storie su questa i particolare (vai adesso a spiegare che questo non è un sito d'incontri e bla bla bla). Ho trovato un programmini che mi anonimizza, il proxy attualmente logga che sono connesso al sito del Sole 24 Ore
> 
> Edit: Quintì.........................e ho detto tutto.


 bentornato


----------



## Sabina (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Infatti stà cosa mi stà facendo incacchiare......ho dato Tongue da tenere e me l'hanno fatto ritrovare pietrificato. :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Comunque, sono Tuba. Sono riuscito finalmente a fregare il proxy aziendale, che loggava tutte le pagine che visitavo e mi fecero storie su questa i particolare (vai adesso a spiegare che questo non è un sito d'incontri e bla bla bla). Ho trovato un programmini che mi anonimizza, il proxy attualmente logga che sono connesso al sito del Sole 24 Ore
> 
> Edit: Quintì.........................e ho detto tutto.


Grande!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> BRUNETTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


ma chi se l'incula!

and excuse my french


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questo post per dire la mia.
> 
> Al mondo c'è l'Amore e c'è l'aMMMore, rigorosamente con tre M.
> 
> ...




TUBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TUBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!   :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :mexican: :mexican: :mexican: :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> 'trmon :mrgreen:


Semp' d'attant'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok popolo, le' propi lu'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> TUBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TUBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :mexican: :mexican: :mexican: :mexican:


Hai poco da esultare.........chi doveva prendersi cura del suo gattino?!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> In passato abbiamo avuto unA *BlackMamba* ma era una giovone donna


 ma non era il terribile rock?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai poco da esultare.........chi doveva prendersi cura del suo gattino?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Evidentemente, con me è stato così bene che adesso che se l'è ripreso Tuba si sente giù di morale, gli mancano le mie coccole, a Tongue.... 
Ma vedrai che Tuba lo saprà riconquistare e Tongue tornerà più arzillo e fucsia-linguacciuto che mai!!!!

AMO TONGUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non era il terribile rock?



:ira: ... anzi ricordo anche il suo avatar, un sepente in liberta' :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi se l'incula!
> 
> and excuse my french


Vala' confessa che sei pappa e ciccia...

anzi piu' ciccia che pappa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: ti facevo piu' vecchia, pero'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vala' confessa che sei pappa e ciccia...
> 
> anzi piu' ciccia che pappa...
> 
> ...


  

ma chi è quel cesso?

  

e come ti sei permesso di dare quel nome all'immagine?








vuoi la guera?












:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi è quel cesso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se....BOOOMMM!!!:rotfl:

postace na' foto che giudich...ops...

esprimiamo n'opinione...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se....BOOOMMM!!!:rotfl:
> 
> postace na' foto che giudich...ops...
> 
> ...


 è una sfigata invidiosa perché ha visto la mia e sa che non riuscirà mai ad arrivare al mio livello:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se....BOOOMMM!!!:rotfl:
> 
> postace na' foto che giudich...ops...
> 
> ...


non mi pare 'sta fata

forse è venuta male
ma per quel che vedo è abbastanza anonima e, anche se è più giovane, non mi ci cambierei


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una sfigata invidiosa perché ha visto la mia e sa che non riuscirà mai ad arrivare al mio livello:mrgreen:


 
bè,

in quella foto poi eri venuta meglio che di persona


----------



## Luigi III (20 Giugno 2011)

Cara Rosalbe, io penso che ti sei messa in un bel guaio e che prima o poi ti stuferai di fare l'amante. Allora gli chiederai di scegliere e, davanti al suo rifiuto di vivere con te veramente, capirai che era tutto un inganno, una bella maschera che celava qualcosa di mostuoso. Già, perché ti sentirai sola e penserai di aver sbagliato tutto. Ci risentiamo fra un annetto o due e, se non sarà finita così, ti pagherò un week end in una capitale europea. Tanto so già di vincere. Perché lo so? Perché queste storie finiscono tutte male, nessuna esclusa. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè,
> 
> in quella foto poi eri venuta meglio che di persona


come fai a saperlo?:unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una sfigata invidiosa perché ha visto la mia e sa che non riuscirà mai ad arrivare al mio livello:mrgreen:


ARI-BOOOMMM!

te postace pure er book...

chi non c'ha un book?

(Amoresuo..)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Cara Rosalbe, io penso che ti sei messa in un bel guaio e che prima o poi ti stuferai di fare l'amante. Allora gli chiederai di scegliere e, davanti al suo rifiuto di vivere con te veramente, capirai che era tutto un inganno, una bella maschera che celava qualcosa di mostuoso. Già, perché ti sentirai sola e penserai di aver sbagliato tutto. Ci risentiamo fra un annetto o due e, se non sarà finita così, ti pagherò un week end in una capitale europea. Tanto so già di vincere. Perché lo so? Perché queste storie finiscono tutte male, nessuna esclusa. Un abbraccio.



Rosalbe ha chiuso la storia pochi giorni fa.  Sapendo che non c'era futuro per loro, e non volendo andare avanti fino a non saper più chiudere, o fino ad essere scoperti e sconvolgere i coniugi.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come fai a saperlo?:unhappy:


una donna  non posterebbe mai una foto in cui sta peggio di come è


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ARI-BOOOMMM!
> 
> te postace pure er book...
> 
> ...


 
:mexican:

la replica che mi è venuta me la autocensuro perchè sono una signora (o almeno ci provo) con sghignazzo incomprimibilmente svolazzante :diavoletto:


----------



## Luigi III (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausica, ti ringrazio per la precisazione: avevo letto solo le prime 2 pagine. Be', ci ha messo davvero poco a capire il guaio in cui si era ficcata. Sono contento per lei e la sua famiglia.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una donna  non posterebbe mai una foto in cui sta peggio di come è


Minerva usa fotosioppp...

siccome e' taroccato glije tarocca le foto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> la replica che mi è venuta me la autocensuro perchè *sono una signora* (o almeno ci provo) con sghignazzo incomprimibilmente svolazzante :diavoletto:


ma io no, percio' vai pure......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Nausica, ti ringrazio per la precisazione: avevo letto solo le prime 2 pagine. Be', *ci ha messo davvero poco* a capire il guaio in cui si era ficcata. Sono contento per lei e la sua famiglia.


 
bè ...

dopo 28 mesi .....

ed ancora non è del tutto convinta, mi pare


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io no, percio' vai pure......
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
lassa perde

non sai a quali sordidi livelli posso scendere


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lassa perde
> 
> non sai a quali sordidi livelli posso scendere


te ripeto, facci pure...:mrgreen:

(poi me lavo...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

ahahahahahahah

il book piccolino...

u' bookkin'

:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ps: per il forum ...nun so' asciut' pazz' e parlo da solo ma co' chi so' io... vabbuo'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> il book piccolino...
> 
> ...


vedi che quando ti concentri ....


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vedi che quando ti concentri ....



... il ragazzo non risponde perche' e' fuori stanza  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Giugno 2011)

Tubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! Ciaooooo!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono come i gemiti e le frasi da letto.
> Eccitanti quando ci sei dentro, arrossiresti per l'imbarazzo ad ascoltare simili fesserie quando sei fuori


Donna. 
Per me dentro il letto e fuori il letto pari sono!
Ti do io giù per la testa le fesserie...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma certo che non è detto
> anzi
> spero bene che la moglie non la vorrebbe incontrare
> 
> ...


Mah sono persuaso 
che questi due non si sarebbero mai traditi.
Stavano bene assieme.
Ma si sa io sono un ingenuo senza malizia.
Per me i tradimenti sono sempre legati a CHI incontriamo.
Come dire, ohi, non ho saputo resistere: lei era troppo in tutto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Per me *dentro il letto e fuori il letto pari sono!*
> Ti do io giù per la testa le fesserie...




sbagliato!!

fuori dal letto NESSUNA PIETA'!!!!!!


lo sanno tutti!!! è dal 1981 che ce lo ripetono!


----------



## rosalbe (20 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sbagliato!!
> 
> fuori dal letto NESSUNA PIETA'!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Scusa come fai a conoscere il soprannome di mio marito?
Io lo chiamo così, perchè quando siamo a letto è tutto dolce dolce, quando siamo fuori dal letto appunto, diventa uno str.....


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sono persuaso
> che questi due non si sarebbero mai traditi.
> Stavano bene assieme.
> Ma si sa io sono un ingenuo senza malizia.
> ...





Con questa mi hai abbastanza ucciso....
ma potresti avere ragione.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Con questa mi hai abbastanza ucciso....
> ma potresti avere ragione.



Kay, non prenderla in modo assoluto...
Il Conte stava parlando di Rosalbe e del suo amico... 
Ci sono tanti tradimenti dove semplicemente vedi una torta e non resisti -sbagliatissimo, ok, dico solo quel che accade- e te ne freghi se quella torta è "più" o "meno" di quella che hai, semplicemente vuoi anche quella, non ci pensi nemmeno a fare paragoni, anzi, non c'è nulla da paragonare, è solo una torta che non hai assaggiato e che sembra desiderabile.


----------



## rosalbe (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Con questa mi hai abbastanza ucciso....
> ma potresti avere ragione.


 
Non per giustificare il conte, ma non credo volesse uccidere nessuno. So che chi si trova come te, dall'altra parte, sta malissimo.
Però non sminuirti mai. E' vero che se in una coppia succede qualcosa, in quanto composta da due persone, ci sono errori da entrambi i lati. Come direbbe il mio parroco, i peccatti sono in pensieri, parole opere e omissioni. Quindi non è detto che non sbagliamo se non facciamo nulla, forse l'errore è proprio l'omissione.
Cmq a parte questo volevo dirti, che ognuno di noi, anche se non lo sa consciamente, ha nella sua mente dei canoni che dovrebbe avere la donna o l'uomo della sua vita. Succede allora che alcune volte veniamo abbagliati da alcune qualità che hanno un maggior impatto su noi, senza renderci conto che ne tralasciamo altre. Poi incontri una persona, che oltre ad avere quelle qualità già trovate nel tuo consorte, ne ha altre che tu non ricordavi più di avere come tuo canone oppure trovi in un'altra qualcosa che nemmeno avevi cercato mai....Ma con ciò non dico che la persona che abbiamo scelto un tempo non sia un ottima persona, che per un'altra sarebbe quella ideale...So che l'esempio che farò, non calza bene, ma voglio farlo lo stesso. Supponiamo che entrambe siamo in giro a fare shopping, tu hai un tuo stile io ho il mio. Vediamo una borsa, io la comprerei perchè era tanto che la cercavo in quel modo, mi piace il colore, la forma, la marca, ecc.... tu invece la compresresti perchè ti serve una borsa e c'è lo sconto. Come vedi entrambe compriamo la stessa borsa, ma per motivi diversi. Solo che i miei motivi, mi porterenno ad amare quella borsa anche dopo 20 anni, quando sarà vecchia e obsoleta. Tu invece che l'hai comprata solo perchè c'era lo sconto, magari tra un anno, nemmeno la guarderai più....Spero di essermi spiegata bene, so che è un periodo difficile per te, ma non perdere mai la fiducia in te stessa, anzi prendi del tempo per te parrucchiere, massaggi, esci con le amiche...non fare che ti chiudi e gliela dai vinta. Ripeto mi spiace di essere da questo lato e rappresentare l'altra. Potete anche insultarmi per ciò che dirò, ma io morirei anzi che dare dispiaceri agli altri, per questo che ho chiuso con il mio amico, anche se lo amo ancora.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Scusa come fai a conoscere il soprannome di mio marito?
> Io lo chiamo così, perchè quando siamo a letto è tutto dolce dolce, quando siamo fuori dal letto appunto, diventa uno str.....


Perché sono la sua amante segreta!


'Azz!!! Mi hai beccata!!!


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Non per giustificare il conte, ma non credo volesse uccidere nessuno. So che chi si trova come te, dall'altra parte, sta malissimo.
> Però non sminuirti mai. E' vero che se in una coppia succede qualcosa, in quanto composta da due persone, ci sono errori da entrambi i lati. Come direbbe il mio parroco, i peccatti sono in pensieri, parole opere e omissioni. Quindi non è detto che non sbagliamo se non facciamo nulla, forse l'errore è proprio l'omissione.
> Cmq a parte questo volevo dirti, che ognuno di noi, anche se non lo sa consciamente, ha nella sua mente dei canoni che dovrebbe avere la donna o l'uomo della sua vita. Succede allora che alcune volte veniamo abbagliati da alcune qualità che hanno un maggior impatto su noi, senza renderci conto che ne tralasciamo altre. Poi incontri una persona, che oltre ad avere quelle qualità già trovate nel tuo consorte, ne ha altre che tu non ricordavi più di avere come tuo canone oppure trovi in un'altra qualcosa che nemmeno avevi cercato mai....Ma con ciò non dico che la persona che abbiamo scelto un tempo non sia un ottima persona, che per un'altra sarebbe quella ideale...So che l'esempio che farò, non calza bene, ma voglio farlo lo stesso. Supponiamo che entrambe siamo in giro a fare shopping, tu hai un tuo stile io ho il mio. Vediamo una borsa, io la comprerei perchè era tanto che la cercavo in quel modo, mi piace il colore, la forma, la marca, ecc.... tu invece la compresresti perchè ti serve una borsa e c'è lo sconto. Come vedi entrambe compriamo la stessa borsa, ma per motivi diversi. Solo che i miei motivi, mi porterenno ad amare quella borsa anche dopo 20 anni, quando sarà vecchia e obsoleta. Tu invece che l'hai comprata solo perchè c'era lo sconto, magari tra un anno, nemmeno la guarderai più....Spero di essermi spiegata bene, so che è un periodo difficile per te, ma non perdere mai la fiducia in te stessa, anzi prendi del tempo per te parrucchiere, massaggi, esci con le amiche...non fare che ti chiudi e gliela dai vinta. Ripeto mi spiace di essere da questo lato e rappresentare l'altra. Potete anche insultarmi per ciò che dirò, *ma io morirei anzi che dare dispiaceri agli altri, per questo che ho chiuso con il mio amico, anche se lo amo ancora.*


 

Sono d'accordo.Nel matrimonio ci possono essere gravi mancanze e errori anche senza tradire.
Ti assicuro che in questi mesi mi sono fustigata dai sensi di colpa, perchè avrei dovuto capire prima, perchè avrei dovuto essere più attenta, fare qualcosa per impedirlo.
Per quanto riguarda il grassetto, io ho un pensiero: davvero si fà più male ad una persona lasciandola, perchè ne amiamo un'altra che standoci insieme anche se non l'amiamo?Forse li per lì...ma sul lungo periodo?
Io la richiesta insistente che faccio da mesi a mio marito è questa: se ami lei ma hai deciso di stare con me solo per senso del dovere, se mi vuoi un pò di bene, ti prego lasciami.
L'idea che lui passi la vita con me per senso del dovere mi fa rabbrividire, è molto peggio del tradimento.
E poi a lungo andare, il suo non amore, mi porterebbe ad altre sofferenze e quindi, se possibile, me le vorrei risparmiare.


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Kay, non prenderla in modo assoluto...
> Il Conte stava parlando di Rosalbe e del suo amico...
> Ci sono tanti tradimenti dove semplicemente vedi una torta e non resisti -sbagliatissimo, ok, dico solo quel che accade- e te ne freghi se quella torta è "più" o "meno" di quella che hai, semplicemente vuoi anche quella, non ci pensi nemmeno a fare paragoni, anzi, non c'è nulla da paragonare, è solo una torta che non hai assaggiato e che sembra desiderabile.


 
Certo, sono in assoluto d'accordo con te.
Penso che il tardimento possa avere motivazioni diverse.
Nel caso di Rosalbe penso sia come dice il Conte, perchè lei non era felice nel suo matrimonio, e ha trovato una persona con cui stava bene.
Nel caso di mio marito...voglio sperare sia come dici tu!!!!!
L'altro lato della medaglia è però che allora, io capisco molto più Rosalbe di mio marito...........


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Certo, sono in assoluto d'accordo con te.
> Penso che il tardimento possa avere motivazioni diverse.
> Nel caso di Rosalbe penso sia come dice il Conte, perchè lei non era felice nel suo matrimonio, e ha trovato una persona con cui stava bene.
> Nel caso di mio marito...voglio sperare sia come dici tu!!!!!
> L'altro lato della medaglia è però che allora, io capisco molto più Rosalbe di mio marito...........


io penso che, per gran parte dei tradimenti coniugali, i motivi alla base del tradimento  siano prevalentemente le carenze del traditore unite ad una sovrabbondanza, eventualmente transeunte, di egoismo

poi le giustificazioni che il traditore si costruisce (per sentirsi meno "infame") sono  un'altra cosa

e su queste basi si innesta eventualmente un rapporto emotivo più intenso con l'amante terzo


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Con questa mi hai abbastanza ucciso....
> ma potresti avere ragione.


consideralo da un altro punto di vista
"*in quel momento*, lei *sembrava* troppo in tutto"


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> consideralo da un altro punto di vista
> "*in quel momento*, lei *sembrava* troppo in tutto"


 
Ecco, così potrebbe andare meglio.
La mia autostima ti ringrazia!!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Certo, sono in assoluto d'accordo con te.
> Penso che il tardimento possa avere motivazioni diverse.
> *Nel caso di Rosalbe penso sia come dice il Conte, perchè lei non era felice nel suo matrimonio, e ha trovato una persona con cui stava bene.*
> Nel caso di mio marito...voglio sperare sia come dici tu!!!!!
> L'altro lato della medaglia è però che allora, io capisco molto più Rosalbe di mio marito...........


leggendo rosalbe (non ti offendere, se ci riesci)
c'è un ipotesi che mi sento di avanzare anche a meri fini speculativi

è che il primo che c'ha provato tra quelli di cui avrebbe potuto considerare plausibili ha colto una mela che era pronta a buttarsi dall'albero

poi, magari, il raccoglitore aveva i suoi pregi, c'ha saputo fare e i principi, anche relifiosi, di rosalbe hanno colmato quel che mancava


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Ecco, così potrebbe andare meglio.
> La mia autostima ti ringrazia!!


la tua autostima non deve ringraziare me

deve picchiare te o solo un pochino) quando ti fai governare da sentimenti negativi e assenza di razionalità


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la tua autostima non deve ringraziare me
> 
> deve picchiare te o solo un pochino) quando ti fai governare da sentimenti negativi e assenza di razionalità


Me lo dicono tutte le mie amiche.
Mi sento uno straccio sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> leggendo rosalbe (non ti offendere, se ci riesci)
> c'è un ipotesi che mi sento di avanzare anche a meri fini speculativi
> 
> è che il primo che c'ha provato tra quelli di cui avrebbe potuto considerare plausibili *ha colto una mela che era pronta a buttarsi dall'albero*
> ...


 
Quindi esattamente il contrario di cio che diceva il Conte....
Da quando sono in questa situazione, sono molto confusa, faccio un ragionamento  che mi sembra coerente, poi lo ribalto e mi sembra vero anche il contrario.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Quindi esattamente il contrario di cio che diceva il Conte....
> Da quando sono in questa situazione, sono molto confusa, faccio un ragionamento che mi sembra coerente, poi lo ribalto e mi sembra vero anche il contrario.


io e il conte abbiamo 2 modi opposti di rapportarci alle storie
può anche essere che la ragione stia un po' da entrambe le parti ...

ma sempre un po' più dalla mia 


scherzi a parte

per la sensazione che mi danno le parole di rosalbe (ed è vero che scrivere su un forum può non "rendere" ma è anche vero che la scelta delle parole ha un suo perchè a volte inconsapevole)
c'è voluta la precisazione di nausica per prendere atto (non capire o condividere) che il conte si poteva riferire a rosalbe e al suo amico

leggi il primo post di rosalbe
leggi cosa "attirava la sua attenzione" nel mucchio dei pappagalli
leggi l'approccio
leggi il trasporto (?) con cui lei c'è stata

poi è sbocciato il sentimento
forse perchè era l'unico elemento con cui avrebbe potuto giustificarsi davanti alla sua "formazione religiosa" e forse davanti al suo progetto di vita


----------



## Tubarao (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> poi è sbocciato il sentimento
> forse perchè era l'unico elemento con cui avrebbe potuto giustificarsi davanti alla sua "formazione religiosa" e forse davanti al suo progetto di vita


Quoto, riquoto e faccio quotare. :up:


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io e il conte abbiamo 2 modi opposti di rapportarci alle storie
> può anche essere che la ragione stia un po' da entrambe le parti ...
> 
> ma sempre un po' più dalla mia
> ...


si ho riletto.E mi sembra giusto ciò che dici.
Però se non ricordo male, lui l'ha più volte presa a sberle, l'ha sempre sminuita come moglie e come persona.
Lei stava 17 ore in contatto con l'altro, ci andava al mare etc e per 28 mesi lui non si è accorto di nulla.
Ancora più grave, quando lei ha cercato di parlargli della sua crisi, lui ha fatto lo struzzo.
La mela era pronta per cadere dall'albero ok, ma il marito un aiutino a farla maturare stà mela, mi sembra l'abbia dato.....
E non voglio certo mettermi dalla parte dei traditori....


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> si ho riletto.E mi sembra giusto ciò che dici.
> Però se non ricordo male, lui l'ha più volte presa a sberle, l'ha sempre sminuita come moglie e come persona.
> Lei stava 17 ore in contatto con l'altro, ci andava al mare etc e per 28 mesi lui non si è accorto di nulla.
> *Ancora più grave, quando lei ha cercato di parlargli della sua crisi, lui ha fatto lo struzzo*.
> ...


io non ho detto che il matrimonio di lei fosse felice
se poi è così infelice dovrebbe chiedersi perchè ci vuole "rientrare"

ma a proposito del fare lo struzzo del marito rilevo un'incongruità:
se fosse un violento la sua reazione non sarebbe stata quella, penso


sull'aiutino da parte del marito
è più che possibile che lui l'abbia dato
c'è anche la possibilità che nel darlo sia stato aiutato


----------



## Niko74 (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non ho detto che il matrimonio di lei fosse felice
> se poi è così infelice dovrebbe chiedersi perchè ci vuole "rientrare"
> 
> ma a proposito del fare lo struzzo del marito rilevo un'incongruità:
> ...


Quoto tutto.


----------



## rosalbe (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> leggendo rosalbe (non ti offendere, se ci riesci)
> c'è un ipotesi che mi sento di avanzare anche a meri fini speculativi
> 
> è che il primo che c'ha provato tra quelli di cui avrebbe potuto considerare plausibili ha colto una mela che era pronta a buttarsi dall'albero
> ...


No, non mi arrabbio. Forse perchè in realtà non ho mai capito  perchè ho tradito mio marito. NOn avevo mai pensato al tradimento come risoluzione dei miei problemi.
Ma tutto quello che hai detto ci potrebbe stare. Forse ero matura per farlo. Forse avevo bisogno di amare qualcuno, perchè provavo un sentimento e non solo perchè avevo firmato un atto. Forse avevo bisogno di dolocezza, o di parlare con qualcuno che mi ascoltasse e mi capisse, forse.....
I forse, sono più delle certezze, come vedi.
Capisco che siete dalla parte delle tradite e non voglio infierire ulteriormente. Ho detto che in una coppia gli sbagli si compiono in due.
Ma forse il tradimento fatto dalla donna è diverso da quello che potrebbe fare un uomo.
L'uomo potrebbe farlo così tanto per averne una in più, da raccontare magari agli amici. Vi ho raccontato dei vari pappagalli, secondo voi perchè agivano in quel modo??? avevano problemi a casa? non di sicuro era tanto per farlo.
Le donne purtroppo, nella maggior parte dei casi, ci mettono sempre il sentimento. Infatti, difficilmente riescono a mettere i paletti come fanno gli uomini.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> No, non mi arrabbio. Forse perchè in realtà non ho mai capito perchè ho tradito mio marito. NOn avevo mai pensato al tradimento come risoluzione dei miei problemi.
> Ma tutto quello che hai detto ci potrebbe stare. Forse ero matura per farlo. Forse avevo bisogno di amare qualcuno, perchè provavo un sentimento e non solo perchè avevo firmato un atto. Forse avevo bisogno di dolocezza, o di parlare con qualcuno che mi ascoltasse e mi capisse, forse.....
> I forse, sono più delle certezze, come vedi.
> Capisco che siete dalla parte delle tradite e non voglio infierire ulteriormente. Ho detto che in una coppia gli sbagli si compiono in due.
> ...


queste generalizzazioni non servono

c'è dell'uno e dell'altro in entrambi i generi

le variabili di una storia non sono tanto un fatto di genere
quanto di vissuto ed esigenze del singolo
le "diversità di genere" rilevano solo per la percezione di ciascuno


io sono stata tradita
ma che significa essere dalla parte delle tradite secondo te?
per ricostruire il mio rapporto ho dovuto interpretare gli stati d'animo di mio marito
superare il mio annichilimento e il suo
la mia rabbia e la sua
riconquistare la mia autostima e supportare la sua 
ecc ecc.
andando avanti, e considerato come ti sei descritta, potresti scoprire che il tuo percorso non è così diverso dal mio
anche tu sei stata tradita
prevalentemente da te stessa


----------



## melania (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> queste generalizzazioni non servono
> 
> c'è dell'uno e dell'altro in entrambi i generi
> 
> ...


Rinnovo il patto di sorellanza, e mi iscrivo nella lista dei tuoi fans, a vita..
Cavolo se hai ragione!


----------



## rosalbe (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> queste generalizzazioni non servono
> 
> c'è dell'uno e dell'altro in entrambi i generi
> 
> ...


Sicuramente avrò tradito me stessa. Ma almeno posso dare la colpa solo a me così.
Anche se ci sono due parole che non dovremmo mai pronunciare nella nostra vita di coppia. *La prima parola che non dovremmo mai pronunciare,* e che invece è la parola più usata dall'umanità da Adamo ed Eva in poi*, è la parola* *"colpa".* Per cui ascoltando le coppie c'è sempre un momento in cui uno dice, "sarà anche colpa mia" (grande concessione quando succede così), "però è colpa sua", si parla sempre di colpe.
Quello che succede in una coppia non può essere considerato una colpa, sarebbe una colpa se uno lo facesse apposta. Cioè uno si sveglia la  mattina e dice aspetta un po’ che oggi faccio un po' del male a mia moglie a mio marito, ma nessuno di noi apposta farebbe del male all'altro. Quindi non possiamo parlare di colpe. 
quasi tutti i litigi sono basati sul fatto che ognuno da’ sempre la colpa all'altro. *tutto quello che succede in una  coppia succede con il contributo di entrambi al 50%  di qualunque cosa si tratti.* 
Quasi tutte le mogli si lamentano perché i mariti non parlano, poi si arrabbiano perché vedono che il marito al bar con gli amici parla, ma a casa con la moglie non parla. E la moglie cosa dice? E' colpa sua io parlerei. Ma se ci badate bene è con te che non parla con gli altri parla, ci sei dentro anche tu in qualche modo. Qual è il tuo 50% che sostieni il non parlare di tuo marito?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Sicuramente avrò tradito me stessa. Ma almeno posso dare la colpa solo a me così.
> Anche se ci sono due parole che non dovremmo mai pronunciare nella nostra vita di coppia. *La prima parola che non dovremmo mai pronunciare,* e che invece è la parola più usata dall'umanità da Adamo ed Eva in poi*, è la parola* *"colpa".* Per cui ascoltando le coppie c'è sempre un momento in cui uno dice, "sarà anche colpa mia" (grande concessione quando succede così), "però è colpa sua", si parla sempre di colpe.
> Quello che succede in una coppia non può essere considerato una colpa, sarebbe una colpa se uno lo facesse apposta. Cioè uno si sveglia la  mattina e dice aspetta un po’ che oggi faccio un po' del male a mia moglie a mio marito, ma nessuno di noi apposta farebbe del male all'altro. Quindi non possiamo parlare di colpe.
> quasi tutti i litigi sono basati sul fatto che ognuno da’ sempre la colpa all'altro. *tutto quello che succede in una  coppia succede con il contributo di entrambi al 50%  di qualunque cosa si tratti.*
> Quasi tutte le mogli si lamentano perché i mariti non parlano, poi si arrabbiano perché vedono che il marito al bar con gli amici parla, ma a casa con la moglie non parla. E la moglie cosa dice? E' colpa sua io parlerei. Ma se ci badate bene è con te che non parla con gli altri parla, ci sei dentro anche tu in qualche modo. Qual è il tuo 50% che sostieni il non parlare di tuo marito?


Sembra di stare alla visita oculisitca della patente.....:mrgreen:

Legga l'ultima riga in basso per favore :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Sicuramente avrò tradito me stessa. *Ma almeno posso dare la colpa solo a me così.*
> ..................


in realtà non la dai solo a te stessa

ma è questa autoresponsabilizzazione a volte rende ancor più difficile tirarsene fuori


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Sembra di stare alla visita oculisitca della patente.....:mrgreen:
> 
> Legga l'ultima riga in basso per favore :mrgreen:


 
l'avevo pensato anch'io :carneval:


----------



## rosalbe (21 Giugno 2011)

Ti avevo detto che non volevo infierire, perchè dicendoti che i traditi hanno il 50% di colpa, l'avrei fatto.
Ti porto un'altro esempio, seguendo i corsi prematrimoniali, fatti da uno psicologo, ho sentito la seguente:
E c'è un altro esempio che vi farà arricciare il naso, (così incominciate a dire "io non la vedo come la dice lei"). 
Ascoltando le mogli tradite in consultorio, (vale anche per il marito... Io farò sempre l'esempio al femminile ma è sempre sottinteso e viceversa), c'è sempre il momento in cui la moglie tradita dice: “Ho perso la fiducia in mio marito”. E io chiedo sempre: "Ma che cosa centra la fiducia qua?" Se mio marito mi tradisce io posso fare soltanto una cosa. Dire a mio marito “siediti che io e te dobbiamo parlare”. Quello che noi due insieme abbiamo combinato, perché a letto con quella la, c'ero anch'io, non fisicamente, ma se mio marito mi tradisce vuol dire che noi due insieme 50% ciascuno abbiamo costruito una situazione di coppia che ha permesso non al marito di  tradire  me, ma a noi due insieme di tradire la nostra coppia. Perché se andava tutto bene mio marito non mi avrebbe tradito. Quindi il tradimento non è la causa di una separazione. Il tradimento è la conseguenza di una separazione che c'era già: i due erano già separati e hanno lasciato spazio a una terza persona per entrare. Quindi se mio marito mi tradisce, (naturalmente non sto giustificando il tradimento, se no voi pensate è di entrambi possiamo darci da fare, non ho detto questo. Sto solo spiegando cosa c'è dietro), se mio marito mi tradisce io dovrò andare dal prete a confessare la mia metà, e finché non capiamo questa cosa qui, la coppia non esiste, l'uno di qua e l'altro di là, e tu hai fatto un torto a me. Finché non capiamo questo la coppia non esiste. Essere coppia significa sentire profondamente che tutto quello che ci succede l'abbiamo costruito insieme, metà e metà di qualunque cosa si tratti. 
Ps: non sono parole mie, ma dello psicologo


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ti avevo detto che non volevo infierire, perchè dicendoti che i traditi hanno il 50% di colpa, l'avrei fatto.
> Ti porto un'altro esempio, seguendo i corsi prematrimoniali, fatti da uno psicologo, ho sentito la seguente:
> E c'è un altro esempio che vi farà arricciare il naso, (così incominciate a dire "io non la vedo come la dice lei").
> Ascoltando le mogli tradite in consultorio, (vale anche per il marito... Io farò sempre l'esempio al femminile ma è sempre sottinteso e viceversa), c'è sempre il momento in cui la moglie tradita dice: “Ho perso la fiducia in mio marito”. E io chiedo sempre: "Ma che cosa centra la fiducia qua?" Se mio marito mi tradisce io posso fare soltanto una cosa. Dire a mio marito “siediti che io e te dobbiamo parlare”. Quello che noi due insieme abbiamo combinato, perché a letto con quella la, c'ero anch'io, non fisicamente, ma se mio marito mi tradisce vuol dire che noi due insieme 50% ciascuno abbiamo costruito una situazione di coppia che ha permesso non al marito di tradire me, ma a noi due insieme di tradire la nostra coppia. Perché se andava tutto bene mio marito non mi avrebbe tradito. Quindi il tradimento non è la causa di una separazione. Il tradimento è la conseguenza di una separazione che c'era già: i due erano già separati e hanno lasciato spazio a una terza persona per entrare. Quindi se mio marito mi tradisce, (naturalmente non sto giustificando il tradimento, se no voi pensate è di entrambi possiamo darci da fare, non ho detto questo. Sto solo spiegando cosa c'è dietro), se mio marito mi tradisce io dovrò andare dal prete a confessare la mia metà, e finché non capiamo questa cosa qui, la coppia non esiste, l'uno di qua e l'altro di là, e tu hai fatto un torto a me. Finché non capiamo questo la coppia non esiste. Essere coppia significa sentire profondamente che tutto quello che ci succede l'abbiamo costruito insieme, metà e metà di qualunque cosa si tratti.
> Ps: non sono parole mie, ma dello psicologo


 
io non sono andata dallo psicologo
ma questo concetto lo espressi la prima sera a mio marito
"si tradisce in 2"
dove il secondo è il tradito

poi ho molto rivalutato questa considerazione

è valida certo ma solo come base di partenza


----------



## Niko74 (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> ...Essere coppia significa sentire profondamente che tutto quello che ci succede *l'abbiamo costruito insieme*, metà e metà di qualunque cosa si tratti.


Concordo sul fatto che se avviene un tradimento ci sono dei problemi derivanti da ambo le parti....però quando uno sceglie di tradire lo fa da solo eh  (e non dire che non hai "scelto"...magari non sarà la parola perfetta, però di certo un traditore non è costretto a farlo...)


----------



## Sterminator (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ti avevo detto che non volevo infierire, perchè dicendoti che i traditi hanno il 50% di colpa, l'avrei fatto.
> Ti porto un'altro esempio, seguendo i corsi prematrimoniali, fatti da uno psicologo, ho sentito la seguente:
> E c'è un altro esempio che vi farà arricciare il naso, (così incominciate a dire "io non la vedo come la dice lei").
> Ascoltando le mogli tradite in consultorio, (vale anche per il marito... Io farò sempre l'esempio al femminile ma è sempre sottinteso e viceversa), c'è sempre il momento in cui la moglie tradita dice: “Ho perso la fiducia in mio marito”. E io chiedo sempre: "Ma che cosa centra la fiducia qua?" Se mio marito mi tradisce io posso fare soltanto una cosa. Dire a mio marito “siediti che io e te dobbiamo parlare”. Quello che noi due insieme abbiamo combinato, perché a letto con quella la, c'ero anch'io, non fisicamente, ma se mio marito mi tradisce vuol dire che noi due insieme 50% ciascuno abbiamo costruito una situazione di coppia che ha permesso non al marito di  tradire  me, ma a noi due insieme di tradire la nostra coppia. Perché se andava tutto bene mio marito non mi avrebbe tradito. Quindi il tradimento non è la causa di una separazione. Il tradimento è la conseguenza di una separazione che c'era già: i due erano già separati e hanno lasciato spazio a una terza persona per entrare. Quindi se mio marito mi tradisce, (naturalmente non sto giustificando il tradimento, se no voi pensate è di entrambi possiamo darci da fare, non ho detto questo. Sto solo spiegando cosa c'è dietro), se mio marito mi tradisce io dovrò andare dal prete a confessare la mia metà, e finché non capiamo questa cosa qui, la coppia non esiste, l'uno di qua e l'altro di là, e tu hai fatto un torto a me. Finché non capiamo questo la coppia non esiste. Essere coppia significa sentire profondamente che tutto quello che ci succede l'abbiamo costruito insieme, metà e metà di qualunque cosa si tratti.
> Ps: non sono parole mie, ma dello psicologo


Sara' Morelli, sfankulalo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non sono andata dallo psicologo
> ma questo concetto lo espressi la prima sera a mio marito
> "si tradisce in 2"
> dove il secondo è il tradito
> ...


Per me no...

mica l'ordina il dottore il ciulare fuori se non si vuole chiarire in casa.....


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2011)

ma quanti gatti avete fatto entrare?
se trovo una pisciatina mi faccio una stola :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanti gatti avete fatto entrare?
> se trovo una pisciatina mi faccio una stola :mrgreen:


Nun te conviene...

l'ingrassano a topi vivi...

va' va' come se move la coda che spunta de fori...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ti porto un'altro esempio, seguendo i corsi prematrimoniali, fatti da uno psicologo, ho sentito la seguente.


Un mio carissimo amico invece, al primo incontro al corso pre-matrimoniale con il prete mi raccontò questa: erano una decina di coppie, entra il prete, li guarda, li conta e dice: "Quanti siete ? Vediamo, 1, 2, 3, ecc ecc...ecco..metteteve l'anima in pace, tempo un anno, massimo due, almeno un terzo di voi sarà separato".


----------



## Sterminator (21 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Un mio carissimo amico invece, al primo incontro al corso pre-matrimoniale con il prete mi raccontò questa: erano una decina di coppie, entra il prete, li guarda, li conta e dice: "Quanti siete ? Vediamo, 1, 2, 3, ecc ecc...ecco..metteteve l'anima in pace, tempo un anno, massimo due, almeno un terzo di voi sarà separato".


Magari conosceva molto bene le sue pecorelle e le tresche che c'avevano...

anzi che ciavevano..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ti avevo detto che non volevo infierire, perchè dicendoti che i traditi hanno il 50% di colpa, l'avrei fatto.
> Ti porto un'altro esempio, seguendo i corsi prematrimoniali, fatti da uno psicologo, ho sentito la seguente:
> E c'è un altro esempio che vi farà arricciare il naso, (così incominciate a dire "io non la vedo come la dice lei").
> Ascoltando le mogli tradite in consultorio, (vale anche per il marito... Io farò sempre l'esempio al femminile ma è sempre sottinteso e viceversa), c'è sempre il momento in cui la moglie tradita dice: “Ho perso la fiducia in mio marito”. E io chiedo sempre: "Ma che cosa centra la fiducia qua?" Se mio marito mi tradisce io posso fare soltanto una cosa. Dire a mio marito “siediti che io e te dobbiamo parlare”. Quello che noi due insieme abbiamo combinato, perché a letto con quella la, c'ero anch'io, non fisicamente, ma se mio marito mi tradisce vuol dire che noi due insieme 50% ciascuno abbiamo costruito una situazione di coppia che ha permesso non al marito di  tradire  me, ma a noi due insieme di tradire la nostra coppia. Perché se andava tutto bene mio marito non mi avrebbe tradito. Quindi *il tradimento non è la causa di una separazione. Il tradimento è la conseguenza di una separazione che c'era già: i due erano già separati e hanno lasciato spazio a una terza persona per entrare. *Quindi se mio marito mi tradisce, (naturalmente non sto giustificando il tradimento, se no voi pensate è di entrambi possiamo darci da fare, non ho detto questo. Sto solo spiegando cosa c'è dietro), se mio marito mi tradisce io dovrò andare dal prete a confessare la mia metà, e finché non capiamo questa cosa qui, la coppia non esiste, l'uno di qua e l'altro di là, e tu hai fatto un torto a me. Finché non capiamo questo la coppia non esiste. Essere coppia significa sentire profondamente che tutto quello che ci succede l'abbiamo costruito insieme, metà e metà di qualunque cosa si tratti.
> Ps: non sono parole mie, ma dello psicologo


:up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Un mio carissimo amico invece, al primo incontro al corso pre-matrimoniale con il prete mi raccontò questa: erano una decina di coppie, entra il prete, li guarda, li conta e dice: "Quanti siete ? Vediamo, 1, 2, 3, ecc ecc...ecco..metteteve l'anima in pace, tempo un anno, massimo due, almeno un terzo di voi sarà separato".


 :rotfl:



Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanti gatti avete fatto entrare?
> se trovo una pisciatina mi faccio una stola :mrgreen:


 Il mio è solo di supporto, ora rimetto la balena. 



			
				rosalbe ha detto:
			
		

> Ascoltando le mogli tradite in consultorio, (vale anche per il marito... Io farò sempre l'esempio al femminile ma è sempre sottinteso e viceversa), c'è sempre il momento in cui la moglie tradita dice: “Ho perso la fiducia in mio marito”. E io chiedo sempre: "Ma che cosa centra la fiducia qua?" Se mio marito mi tradisce io posso fare soltanto una cosa. Dire a mio marito “siediti che io e te dobbiamo parlare”.


 Per me la fiducia c'entra eccome. Puoi fare quella cosa qualora tuo marito ti confessasse e/o ammettesse...il più delle volte non è così.


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che se avviene un tradimento ci sono dei problemi derivanti da ambo le parti....però quando uno sceglie di tradire lo fa da solo eh  (e non dire che non hai "scelto"...magari non sarà la parola perfetta, però di certo un traditore non è costretto a farlo...)


 
sono convinta sia una scelta.
Uno potrebbe anche fare la meravigliosa scelta di cercare di risolvere la propria crisi con il consorte...e anche se ha una tentazione, non cedere in nome di qualcosa di più importante.......


----------



## Sole (21 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che se avviene un tradimento ci sono dei problemi derivanti da ambo le parti....però quando uno sceglie di tradire lo fa da solo eh  (e non dire che non hai "scelto"...magari non sarà la parola perfetta, però di certo un traditore non è costretto a farlo...)


Vero.

Il tradimento può essere la conseguenza di una crisi, ma non è la conseguenza inevitabile.

Alla crisi ciascuno di noi reagisce come può e come vuole, a seconda delle esperienze che fa, delle persone che incontra sulla sua strada, delle debolezze o dei punti di forza che possiede.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Sicuramente avrò tradito me stessa. Ma almeno posso dare la colpa solo a me così.
> Anche se ci sono due parole che non dovremmo mai pronunciare nella nostra vita di coppia. *La prima parola che non dovremmo mai pronunciare,* e che invece è la parola più usata dall'umanità da Adamo ed Eva in poi*, è la parola* *"colpa".* Per cui ascoltando le coppie c'è sempre un momento in cui uno dice, "sarà anche colpa mia" (grande concessione quando succede così), "però è colpa sua", si parla sempre di colpe.
> Quello che succede in una coppia non può essere considerato una colpa, sarebbe una colpa se uno lo facesse apposta. Cioè uno si sveglia la  mattina e dice aspetta un po’ che oggi faccio un po' del male a mia moglie a mio marito, ma nessuno di noi apposta farebbe del male all'altro. Quindi non possiamo parlare di colpe.
> quasi tutti i litigi sono basati sul fatto che ognuno da’ sempre la colpa all'altro. *tutto quello che succede in una  coppia succede con il contributo di entrambi al 50%  di qualunque cosa si tratti.*
> Quasi tutte le mogli si lamentano perché i mariti non parlano, poi si arrabbiano perché vedono che il marito al bar con gli amici parla, ma a casa con la moglie non parla. E la moglie cosa dice? E' colpa sua io parlerei. Ma se ci badate bene è con te che non parla con gli altri parla, ci sei dentro anche tu in qualche modo. Qual è il tuo 50% che sostieni il non parlare di tuo marito?



ci può essere colpa anche se non lo fai apposta

troppo semplice dire così


Mio marito mi tradì perché era in crisi perché era stato preso dal panico perché stava per diventare padre...
la mia colpa quindi era quella di essere incinta?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ti avevo detto che non volevo infierire, perchè dicendoti che i traditi hanno il 50% di colpa, l'avrei fatto.
> Ti porto un'altro esempio, seguendo i corsi prematrimoniali, fatti da uno psicologo, ho sentito la seguente:
> E c'è un altro esempio che vi farà arricciare il naso, (così incominciate a dire "io non la vedo come la dice lei").
> Ascoltando le mogli tradite in consultorio, (vale anche per il marito... Io farò sempre l'esempio al femminile ma è sempre sottinteso e viceversa), c'è sempre il momento in cui la moglie tradita dice: “Ho perso la fiducia in mio marito”. E io chiedo sempre: "Ma che cosa centra la fiducia qua?" Se mio marito mi tradisce io posso fare soltanto una cosa. Dire a mio marito “siediti che io e te dobbiamo parlare”. Quello che noi due insieme abbiamo combinato, perché a letto con quella la, c'ero anch'io, non fisicamente, ma se mio marito mi tradisce vuol dire che noi due insieme 50% ciascuno abbiamo costruito una situazione di coppia che ha permesso non al marito di  tradire  me, ma a noi due insieme di tradire la nostra coppia. Perché se andava tutto bene mio marito non mi avrebbe tradito. Quindi il tradimento non è la causa di una separazione. Il tradimento è la conseguenza di una separazione che c'era già: i due erano già separati e hanno lasciato spazio a una terza persona per entrare. Quindi se mio marito mi tradisce, (naturalmente non sto giustificando il tradimento, se no voi pensate è di entrambi possiamo darci da fare, non ho detto questo. Sto solo spiegando cosa c'è dietro), se mio marito mi tradisce io dovrò andare dal prete a confessare la mia metà, e finché non capiamo questa cosa qui, la coppia non esiste, l'uno di qua e l'altro di là, e tu hai fatto un torto a me. Finché non capiamo questo la coppia non esiste. Essere coppia significa sentire profondamente che tutto quello che ci succede l'abbiamo costruito insieme, metà e metà di qualunque cosa si tratti.
> Ps: non sono parole mie, ma dello psicologo


Ma davvero i corsi prematrimoniali li fanno degli psicologi? non li fanno i preti?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me no...
> 
> mica l'ordina il dottore il ciulare fuori se non si vuole chiarire in casa.....


 
infatti ho rivalutato


----------



## Illuso (21 Giugno 2011)

*Rosalbe*



rosalbe ha detto:


> Ti avevo detto che non volevo infierire, perchè dicendoti che i traditi hanno il 50% di colpa, l'avrei fatto.
> Ti porto un'altro esempio, seguendo i corsi prematrimoniali, fatti da uno psicologo, ho sentito la seguente:
> E c'è un altro esempio che vi farà arricciare il naso, (così incominciate a dire "io non la vedo come la dice lei").
> Ascoltando le mogli tradite in consultorio, (vale anche per il marito... Io farò sempre l'esempio al femminile ma è sempre sottinteso e viceversa), c'è sempre il momento in cui la moglie tradita dice: “Ho perso la fiducia in mio marito”. E io chiedo sempre: "Ma che cosa centra la fiducia qua?" Se mio marito mi tradisce io posso fare soltanto una cosa. Dire a mio marito “siediti che io e te dobbiamo parlare”. Quello che noi due insieme abbiamo combinato, perché a letto con quella la, c'ero anch'io, non fisicamente, ma se mio marito mi tradisce vuol dire che noi due insieme 50% ciascuno abbiamo costruito una situazione di coppia che ha permesso non al marito di  tradire  me, ma a noi due insieme di tradire la nostra coppia. Perché se andava tutto bene mio marito non mi avrebbe tradito. Quindi il tradimento non è la causa di una separazione. Il tradimento è la conseguenza di una separazione che c'era già: i due erano già separati e hanno lasciato spazio a una terza persona per entrare. Quindi se mio marito mi tradisce, (naturalmente non sto giustificando il tradimento, se no voi pensate è di entrambi possiamo darci da fare, non ho detto questo. Sto solo spiegando cosa c'è dietro), se mio marito mi tradisce io dovrò andare dal prete a confessare la mia metà, e finché non capiamo questa cosa qui, la coppia non esiste, l'uno di qua e l'altro di là, e tu hai fatto un torto a me. Finché non capiamo questo la coppia non esiste. Essere coppia significa sentire profondamente che tutto quello che ci succede l'abbiamo costruito insieme, metà e metà di qualunque cosa si tratti.
> Ps: non sono parole mie, ma dello psicologo


Non sono daccordo manco un pò...
Chi tradisce lo fà per bieco egoismo, la sua coscenza è una merda, e come tutte le merde si giustificano, tentando di far ricadere o tutta o in parte(50%-30% !!!) la colpa a qualcun altro.
Prendiamo la peggiore delle ipotesi, lui stà tutta la sera al bar, torna ubriaco e te mena, te che fai?
-Chiami i carabinieri e lo denunci
-gli rimeni mentre dorme
-te ne vai e lo sfanculizzi per sempre
- altre...
mica ti fai "consolare" dal bel vicino per vendicarti e poi gli dici ah! l'ho fatto perchè tu mi hai menato ?
Ribadisco il tradimento è l'apoteosi del più bastardo e viscido EGOISMO.
Salù


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma davvero i corsi prematrimoniali li fanno degli psicologi? non li fanno i preti?


 
Li fanno gli psicologi dei preti  :mexican:


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che se avviene un tradimento ci sono dei problemi derivanti da ambo le parti....però quando uno sceglie di tradire lo fa da solo eh  (e non dire che non hai "scelto"...magari non sarà la parola perfetta, però di certo un traditore non è costretto a farlo...)


ciao a tutti ... 

quoto in pieno ... :up:

 inoltre, non si può generalizzare … e soprattutto non si deve confondere tra le colpe per un malessere in un rapporto con la decisione presa, da una parte, di tradire. La colpa di un tradimento lo porta solo chi tradisce!!!


  … la mia colpa è stata di ammalarmi … ancora oggi se ci penso, ho voglia di mandarlo a quel paese … che cavolo di colpa è questa? 



sienne


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> ciao a tutti ...
> 
> quoto in pieno ... :up:
> 
> ...


ciao sienne
 tutto ok?


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciao sienne
> tutto ok?


 Ciao Amoremio,


  no, non va bene … questa sera voglio mettere i puntini sulle i … :incazzato:



oramai viviamo uno accanto all’altro, ognuno nel suo mondo … e a me questa situazione non sta bene, e non mi sta più bene di aver riguardo per la sua crisi interiore … anche se sembra che abbia trovato un equilibrio, sta più sereno, tranquillo … 



  … sono sola nel dolore … e da soli non si supera un bel niente, bisogna essere in due … se non lo capisce o se pensa che oramai è passato tanto tempo, credo che sia arrivata l’ora … 





  sienne


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Amoremio,
> 
> 
> no, non va bene … questa sera voglio mettere i puntini sulle i … :incazzato:
> ...


va fatto ciò che senti vada fatto

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Niko74 (22 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Amoremio,
> 
> 
> no, non va bene … questa sera voglio mettere i puntini sulle i … :incazzato:
> ...


Ti capisco. Siamo nella stessa barca.
Se ti va facci sapere come andrà dopo che "avrai messo i puntini sulle i"

In bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Non per giustificare il conte, ma non credo volesse uccidere nessuno. So che chi si trova come te, dall'altra parte, sta malissimo.
> Però non sminuirti mai. E' vero che se in una coppia succede qualcosa, in quanto composta da due persone, ci sono errori da entrambi i lati. Come direbbe il mio parroco, i peccatti sono in pensieri, parole opere e omissioni. Quindi non è detto che non sbagliamo se non facciamo nulla, forse l'errore è proprio l'omissione.
> Cmq a parte questo volevo dirti, che ognuno di noi, anche se non lo sa consciamente, ha nella sua mente dei canoni che dovrebbe avere la donna o l'uomo della sua vita. Succede allora che alcune volte veniamo abbagliati da alcune qualità che hanno un maggior impatto su noi, senza renderci conto che ne tralasciamo altre. Poi incontri una persona, che oltre ad avere quelle qualità già trovate nel tuo consorte, ne ha altre che tu non ricordavi più di avere come tuo canone oppure trovi in un'altra qualcosa che nemmeno avevi cercato mai....Ma con ciò non dico che la persona che abbiamo scelto un tempo non sia un ottima persona, che per un'altra sarebbe quella ideale...So che l'esempio che farò, non calza bene, ma voglio farlo lo stesso. Supponiamo che entrambe siamo in giro a fare shopping, tu hai un tuo stile io ho il mio. Vediamo una borsa, io la comprerei perchè era tanto che la cercavo in quel modo, mi piace il colore, la forma, la marca, ecc.... tu invece la compresresti perchè ti serve una borsa e c'è lo sconto. Come vedi entrambe compriamo la stessa borsa, ma per motivi diversi. Solo che i miei motivi, mi porterenno ad amare quella borsa anche dopo 20 anni, quando sarà vecchia e obsoleta. Tu invece che l'hai comprata solo perchè c'era lo sconto, magari tra un anno, nemmeno la guarderai più....Spero di essermi spiegata bene, so che è un periodo difficile per te, ma non perdere mai la fiducia in te stessa, anzi prendi del tempo per te parrucchiere, massaggi, esci con le amiche...non fare che ti chiudi e gliela dai vinta. Ripeto mi spiace di essere da questo lato e rappresentare l'altra. Potete anche insultarmi per ciò che dirò, ma io morirei anzi che dare dispiaceri agli altri, per questo che ho chiuso con il mio amico, anche se lo amo ancora.


Bellissimo sto post! brava!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.Nel matrimonio ci possono essere gravi mancanze e errori anche senza tradire.
> Ti assicuro che in questi mesi mi sono fustigata dai sensi di colpa, perchè avrei dovuto capire prima, perchè avrei dovuto essere più attenta, fare qualcosa per impedirlo.
> Per quanto riguarda il grassetto, io ho un pensiero: davvero si fà più male ad una persona lasciandola, perchè ne amiamo un'altra che standoci insieme anche se non l'amiamo?Forse li per lì...ma sul lungo periodo?
> Io la richiesta insistente che faccio da mesi a mio marito è questa: se ami lei ma hai deciso di stare con me solo per senso del dovere, se mi vuoi un pò di bene, ti prego lasciami.
> ...


Ma tu cosa vuoi da tuo marito?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> No, non mi arrabbio. Forse perchè in realtà non ho mai capito  perchè ho tradito mio marito. NOn avevo mai pensato al tradimento come risoluzione dei miei problemi.
> Ma tutto quello che hai detto ci potrebbe stare. Forse ero matura per farlo. Forse avevo bisogno di amare qualcuno, perchè provavo un sentimento e non solo perchè avevo firmato un atto. Forse avevo bisogno di dolocezza, o di parlare con qualcuno che mi ascoltasse e mi capisse, forse.....
> I forse, sono più delle certezze, come vedi.
> Capisco che siete dalla parte delle tradite e non voglio infierire ulteriormente. Ho detto che in una coppia gli sbagli si compiono in due.
> ...


Vero...
In questo senso io dicevo chi...
Vediamo Rose, tu sei lì moglie, ti manca questo e questo e quest'altro.
Ti dici, ok, dai non si può aver tutto dalla vita, e vai avanti tranquilla.
Ora pensa a quanto questo uomo, il tuo amico, aveva in sè le cose che ti servivano e te le ha date eh?
L'unico motivo per cui hai chiuso è che non potete stare assieme, ma vorrei vedere come si metterebbe se lui potesse godere che so delle libertà che ho io...come si metterebbe.

Per fortuna che le donne ci mettono il sentimento...per fortuna...
In fondo il tuo amico ha sempre avuto rispetto dei tuoi sentimenti.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> va fatto ciò che senti vada fatto
> 
> in bocca al lupo





Niko74 ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Siamo nella stessa barca.
> Se ti va facci sapere come andrà dopo che "avrai messo i puntini sulle i"
> 
> In bocca al lupo :up:


Ciao a tutti, 

 Mmmmhhhh … abbiamo parlato … ed io ho espresso quello che volevo dire …


  Morale della storia … lui si trova in una crisi profonda, è pieno di paure, si è rinchiuso in se stesso e non vuole affliggere la famiglia con le sue preoccupazioni. Dice che sta per crollare, che non ce la fa più … quello che ha è il potersi sfogare quando va in bici … e che tutto questo malessere non ha niente a che vedere con noi due … perciò io non devo preoccuparmi, ma continuare tranquillamente … 

  È pesante e difficile vivere accanto ad una persona che ti esclude … 



  Non ho avuto il coraggio di dirgli che sto arrivando a capo linea … che per proteggere me stessa, mi sto pian piano allontanando emozionalmente … ma ieri ho anche capito, che non posso lasciarlo. Mia figlia ed io gli diamo sostegno, la normalità, la quotidianità … di cui lui ha tanto bisogno … 



... questa situazione non si sblocca ... 



sienne


----------



## Daniele (23 Giugno 2011)

Scrivo solo una cosa: "nel bene e nel male!" Sienne, direi che adesso è nel male, ma è quello che tu e tuo marito giuraste tempo fa, no? Quindi suvvia, non è una cosa felice, ma se tuo marito ha sinceramente dei problemi sii  donna pratica e spera in un futuro migliore, troppe famiglie si sfasciano solo perchè i coniugi vogliono essere tali nel bene e nel bene, le famiglie di un tempo, sinceramente non esistono più.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scrivo solo una cosa: "nel bene e nel male!" Sienne, direi che adesso è nel male, ma è quello che tu e tuo marito giuraste tempo fa, no? Quindi suvvia, non è una cosa felice, ma se tuo marito ha sinceramente dei problemi sii  donna pratica e spera in un futuro migliore, troppe famiglie si sfasciano solo perchè i coniugi vogliono essere tali nel bene e nel bene, le famiglie di un tempo, sinceramente non esistono più.



  Non è facile Daniele … 



  Interiormente sono distrutta e devastata dal dolore e dallo sforzo di superare la malattia ed il tradimento da sola … 



  Non mi ha dato alcuno spazio per esprimere la mia rabbia, delusione ecc. … la sua crisi ha preso subito il primo posto e tutto ruota intorno a lui …non è una crisi qualsiasi … perdura già da due anni … 



che mi devo rassegnare? 



  sienne


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa vuoi da tuo marito?


 



Vorrei che lui mi amasse veramente che fosse vero che il tradimento è stato solo un momento in cui si è perso.

Non pensi che il senso del dovere, che magari fà prendere al traditore la decisione di non andarsene con l'amante, sia una motivazione sbagliata per restare?

A lungo andare, io credo che lui si sentirebbe in trappola...e quindi?magari un altro tradimento o comunque mancanze nei miei confronti, visto che non mi ama.

E poi, penso che il motore per ricostruire dopo il disastro sia, la forza del tradito, ma soprattutto l'amore da entrambe le parti.

E aggiugo che il traditore potrebbe anche avere la decenza di non restare solo per fare l'elemosina o perchè si sentirebbe troppo in colpa a lasciare.

Potrebbe cercare di decidere al di là del suo egoismo e se vuole almeno un pò di bene al coniuge, pensare che quest'ultimo si merita di meglio di una persona che si "sacrifica" a stare in un matrimonio, ma se potesse, se ne andrebbe con l'amante.

La mia autostima sarà anche poca ultimamente, ma ancora una scintilla che mi fà credere di meritare un uomo che mi ama, ancora c'e.

Tra l'altro dovresti essere d'accordo con me, visto che l'altro giorno hai detto che non staresti mai con una persona che non ti ama.


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Mmmmhhhh … abbiamo parlato … ed io ho espresso quello che volevo dire …
> 
> ...


Non ho capito in cosa consiste la crisi di tuo marito.


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho capito in cosa consiste *la crisi di tuo marito. *



Di aver fallito, di aver fatto una figura di merda con la moglie/donna/compagna della sua vita ... capita quando si realizza di aver sbagliato di brutto  .


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Mmmmhhhh … abbiamo parlato … ed io ho espresso quello che volevo dire …
> 
> ...





VOSTRA FIGLIA ( per essere precisi ) , perche' la coinvolgete? ... ho letto che ha 12anni, non credi che e' troppo giovane per queste questioni?


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Di aver fallito, di aver fatto una figura di merda con la moglie/donna/compagna della sua vita ... capita quando si realizza di aver sbagliato di brutto  .


L'avevo intuito, ma allora che vuol dire che sta per crollare?
Questo motivo implica necessariamente anche lei no?


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'avevo intuito, ma allora che vuol dire che sta per crollare?
> Questo motivo implica necessariamente anche lei no?



Solo insieme (loro due) possono riuscirci, devono smazzarsi per uscire da questa melassa, a lui tocca la parte piu' dura anche perche' colpito da rimorsi e, quelli fanno un male boia  .


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> VOSTRA FIGLIA ( per essere precisi ) , perche' la coinvolgete? ... ho letto che ha 12anni, non credi che e' troppo giovane per queste questioni?





Mari' ha detto:


> Solo insieme (loro due) possono riuscirci, devono smazzarsi per uscire da questa melassa, a lui tocca la parte piu' dura anche perche' colpito da rimorsi e, quelli fanno un male boia  .


 Mi esprimo proprio male … scusa!


  È coinvolta perché viviamo tutti sotto lo stesso tetto … solo la sua presenza, i suoi racconti quotidiani, i rituali – colazione, cena, portare a letto ecc. – danno sostegno … non coinvolta nella questione in se 

  Lui è caduto proprio in una crisi esistenziale … almeno è quello che dice, mi fa capire. 
  Spero che non sia una fregatura del tipo, che sia rimasto per la figlia rinunciando così alla sua felicità …  





sienne


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Lui è caduto proprio in una crisi esistenziale … almeno è quello che dice, mi fa capire.
> Spero che non sia una fregatura del tipo, che *sia rimasto per la figlia *rinunciando così alla sua felicità …
> 
> 
> ...


MAH! ... questo solo tu lo puoi appurare, anche se la paternita' nessuno gliela puo' rimuovere ... intanto (leggendo il tuo 3d iniziale) lui ti ha supplicato di non buttarlo per strada , ha anche regolato la vostra posizione nel sociale, vi siete uniti in matrimonio.

Sienne ci vuole pazienza e sangue freddo, entrambi dovrete ingoiare bocconi amari ... non e' facile, ma "volendo" ci si riesce.


----------



## minnie (23 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> VOSTRA FIGLIA ( per essere precisi ) , perche' la coinvolgete? ... ho letto che ha 12anni, non credi che e' troppo giovane per queste questioni?


Ciao Marì
spesso scrivendo si scrive mio figlio, mia figlia ecc. e noto che tu, giustamente, ci correggi sottolineando il nostro figlio, nostra figlia.

Questo però mi ha portato a una riflessione: il nostro/a è a prescindere, per il solo fatto di aver contribuito a generarlo? oppure deve essere figlio di tutto ciò che comporta essere genitore? 
Ed essere un genitore cosa significa? Occuparsene materialmente (solo), moralmente (solo), affettivamente (solo).
La risposta qui è ovvia e banale: essere genitori dovrebbe comportare il "pacchetto completo".
E allora quanti possono dire "mio/a" o "nostro/a"?
Quante volte è proprio un figlio l'involontario riflettore che punta la luce sulla fragilità di una coppia? 
Al di là dei discorsi più volte fatti sui figli come arma, al momento in cui
si dice basta, quante volte il loro arrivo fa emergere le lacune proprie, dell'altro e di un rapporto?
Via
.....Linciatemi......l


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ciao Marì
> spesso scrivendo si scrive mio figlio, mia figlia ecc. e noto che tu, giustamente, ci correggi sottolineando il nostro figlio, nostra figlia.
> 
> Questo però mi ha portato a una riflessione: il nostro/a è a prescindere, per il solo fatto di aver contribuito a generarlo? oppure deve essere figlio di tutto ciò che comporta essere genitore?
> ...


Nessun linciaggio cara , scherzi? ... nonostante quanto possa essere nocivo, pericoloso e negativo il padre (putroppo so di cosa parlo per esperienza personale), nel bene e nel male resta lui il padre, stessa cosa per la figura della madre.

*Dopo tutto, non vi sono figli illegittimi, ma solo  genitori illegittimi. *
(John Anthony Burgess  Wilson)


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! ... questo solo tu lo puoi appurare, anche se la paternita' nessuno gliela puo' rimuovere ... intanto (leggendo il tuo 3d iniziale) lui ti ha supplicato di non buttarlo per strada , ha anche regolato la vostra posizione nel sociale, vi siete uniti in matrimonio.
> 
> Sienne ci vuole pazienza e sangue freddo, entrambi dovrete ingoiare bocconi amari ... non e' facile, ma "volendo" ci si riesce.


 secondo me, entrambe le situazioni possono essere plausibili … 



ho veramente tanta pazienza ... 



  Non so cosa pensare e soprattutto che fare… questo malessere perdura già da qualche tempo oramai e non c’è uno spiraglio che faccia intravedere dei miglioramenti. Si vive uno accanto all’altro … si è gentili … ma non di più. Un “noi” non esiste … inoltre non intraprende niente per migliorare la situazione. Gli ho proposto di andare da solo o insieme a chiedere dell’aiuto professionale, ma non ne vuole sapere. Lo lascio stare per settimane – dormendo anche fuori dal lettone – e a lui sta bene … faccio compre futili (spendendo veramente molti soldi), e a lui sta bene ecc. Qualsiasi tipo d’iniziativa io prenda, fa buca … cioè, lui è gentile e basta … tutto quello che faccio o dico gli sta bene … 



  Io ho bisogno di litigare, fare progetti, sognare, amarsi ecc. in poche parole di vivere … 



  Sinceramente, non so che fare … ma così non va … 

  sienne


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> secondo me, entrambe le situazioni possono essere plausibili …
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ci credo che non va, ti capisco ... a questo punto e' preferibile il "litigio", almeno E' comunicare  .


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ciao Marì
> spesso scrivendo si scrive mio figlio, mia figlia ecc. e noto che tu, giustamente, ci correggi sottolineando il nostro figlio, nostra figlia.
> 
> Questo però mi ha portato a una riflessione: il nostro/a è a prescindere, per il solo fatto di aver contribuito a generarlo? oppure deve essere figlio di tutto ciò che comporta essere genitore?
> ...



Linciarti perchè?
E' vero...


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ciao Marì
> spesso scrivendo si scrive mio figlio, mia figlia ecc. e noto che tu, giustamente, ci correggi sottolineando il nostro figlio, nostra figlia.
> 
> Questo però mi ha portato a una riflessione: il nostro/a è a prescindere, per il solo fatto di aver contribuito a generarlo? oppure deve essere figlio di tutto ciò che comporta essere genitore?
> ...


L'arrivo di mia figlia è stato così. Non ha retto e non ho retto io al suo non reggere. Però è sempre stata NOSTRA figlia, anche nei momenti peggiori so (e ne sono convinta) che le ha voluto bene. E sarà sempre NOSTRA figlia, anche se un giorno ci sarà un altro uomo accanto a me che la farà da padre.


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> secondo me, entrambe le situazioni possono essere plausibili …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si in effetti il primo passo sarebbe capire il perchè della sua crisi.

Se fosse perchè ha rinunciato ad essere felice, sta a te decidere se vuoi tenertelo così, nella speranza di raggiungere un pò di serenità con il "quieto affetto" di cui parla il Conte. (ma visto il tuo grassetto, tu non ti rassegneresti, mi sembra, a questo).

Se invece la sua crisi deriva dal suo senso di colpa, perchè ha capito di aver sbagliato, ha perso l'autostima etc, cambia tutto.

Il senso di colpa ci deve essere, significa che lui ha capito i suoi errori , che soffre per averti dato un dolore etc..

Ma per ricostruire credo ci vogliano impegno, entusiasmo, voglia di ritrovarsi etc da entrambe le parti.

Se il senso di colpa diventa il tuo sentimento predominante, ti avveleni la vita e l'avveleni anche a quelli che ti stanno intorno. Anche perchè rimani concentrato solo su te stesso. Mentre per lui, come per te (ma tu lo fai già) dovrebbe essere il momento di curarsi di "voi".

In effetti a lui servirebbe una terapia, per riprendere in mano se stesso e capire ciò che vuole veramente.

Essere schifati da un altro, anche se è il coniuge, è una cosa, ma essere schfati da sè stessi, credo sia devastante. E magari lui non riesce a gestire questo.

Ma tu queste cose le sai già.

Era solo per esprimerti la mia solidarietà e comprensione.


----------



## passante (23 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> Ti avevo detto che non volevo infierire, perchè dicendoti che i traditi hanno il 50% di colpa, l'avrei fatto.
> Ti porto un'altro esempio, seguendo i corsi prematrimoniali, fatti da uno psicologo, ho sentito la seguente:
> E c'è un altro esempio che vi farà arricciare il naso, (così incominciate a dire "io non la vedo come la dice lei").
> Ascoltando le mogli tradite in consultorio, (vale anche per il marito... Io farò sempre l'esempio al femminile ma è sempre sottinteso e viceversa), c'è sempre il momento in cui la moglie tradita dice: “Ho perso la fiducia in mio marito”. E io chiedo sempre: "Ma che cosa centra la fiducia qua?" Se mio marito mi tradisce io posso fare soltanto una cosa. Dire a mio marito “siediti che io e te dobbiamo parlare”. Quello che noi due insieme abbiamo combinato, perché a letto con quella la, c'ero anch'io, non fisicamente, ma se mio marito mi tradisce vuol dire che noi due insieme 50% ciascuno abbiamo costruito una situazione di coppia che ha permesso non al marito di tradire me, ma a noi due insieme di tradire la nostra coppia. Perché se andava tutto bene mio marito non mi avrebbe tradito. Quindi il tradimento non è la causa di una separazione. Il tradimento è la conseguenza di una separazione che c'era già: i due erano già separati e hanno lasciato spazio a una terza persona per entrare. Quindi se mio marito mi tradisce, (naturalmente non sto giustificando il tradimento, se no voi pensate è di entrambi possiamo darci da fare, non ho detto questo. Sto solo spiegando cosa c'è dietro), se mio marito mi tradisce io dovrò andare dal prete a confessare la mia metà, e finché non capiamo questa cosa qui, la coppia non esiste, l'uno di qua e l'altro di là, e tu hai fatto un torto a me. Finché non capiamo questo la coppia non esiste. Essere coppia significa sentire profondamente che tutto quello che ci succede l'abbiamo costruito insieme, metà e metà di qualunque cosa si tratti.
> Ps: non sono parole mie, ma dello psicologo


ma io questa cosa non la credo proprio sai? almeno nella mia esperienza non è stato così: non c'era nessuna colpa dall'altra parte, nessuna carenza, nessuna mancanza, stavo bene.


----------



## rosalbe (23 Giugno 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma io questa cosa non la credo proprio sai? almeno nella mia esperienza non è stato così: non c'era nessuna colpa dall'altra parte, nessuna carenza, nessuna mancanza, stavo bene.


 
E allora se è lecito, perchè l'hai fatto???


----------



## elena (23 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> E allora se è lecito, perchè l'hai fatto???


???
ma come?
doveva farlo solo perché era illecito? :mrgreen:



scusa Rosalbe...ma mi è proprio sfuggita dalla tastiera 
comunque 
se ben ricordo
Passante non l'ha fatto


----------



## rosalbe (23 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ???
> ma come?
> doveva farlo solo perché era illecito? :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


non intendevo dire che fosse lecito. ma se non gli dava fastidio, se mi poteva dire perchè l'ha fatto. Mi pare che abbia detto che l'ha fatto


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Si in effetti il primo passo sarebbe capire il perchè della sua crisi.
> 
> Se fosse perchè ha rinunciato ad essere felice, sta a te decidere se vuoi tenertelo così, nella speranza di raggiungere un pò di serenità con il "quieto affetto" di cui parla il Conte. (ma visto il tuo grassetto, tu non ti rassegneresti, mi sembra, a questo).
> 
> ...


Ciao, 

 In effetti, il problema per me sta proprio lì … capire il perché di questa sua crisi … dipende tutto dal perché … 



  Ieri ho preparato una stanza nel piano di sopra. Mi sono instaurata lì e gli ho detto, che d’ora in poi mi considero single, perché interpreto il suo comportamento come una rassegnazione ed io non ci sto … se così non fosse, me lo deve dimostrare. Come risposta mi ha detto di prendermi tutti gli spazi di cui ho bisogno … e che lui non è Superman, sta dando il massimo … e che il suo malessere non ha niente a che vedere con me … e allora con che cosa? … è lui il problema … che risposta del cavolo … 

  … ho capito, che non parliamo più la stessa lingua … 

  Poi mi sono stufata di andargli sempre in contro … e gli ho detto – e forse lo si può interpretare come un rimprovero – che i veri mali sono le malattie … ed io l’ho affrontata da sola … e da sola continuo ora la mia vita … che vada dall’altra e che sia felice … ho sbattuto la porta e me ne sono andata di sopra. 



  Questa mattina si è comportato come se niente fosse … gentile come al solito … 





  sienne


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> In effetti, il problema per me sta proprio lì … capire il perché di questa sua crisi … dipende tutto dal perché …
> 
> ...


Mah....pure io ho a che fare con questa sorta di "apatia" di mia moglie. Pure lei è gentile e potrei dirle qualsiasi cosa e le andrebbe bene....

Peccato che io non ho stanze extra da utilizzare....dovrei andarmene di casa e non è detto che non succederà....

In bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## Daniele (24 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Pero' Daniele, se lei e' in crisi in questo momento un compagno attento se ne accorge. E se vogliono continuare insieme deve accettare che qualcosa non va non fare finta di nulla e attendere che tutto di risolva da solo. Sicuramente lei non e' lucida in questo momento ed e' troppo presto per capire cosa e' rimasto per suo marito. C'è ancora troppo dolore.
> Amare due persone e' possibile....
> L'amante del marito di Amoremio si e' rivelata per quello che era: come avrebbe potuto amare una donna così?


Un compagno attento si accorge che la propria donna sta male e sa anche che se le chiede "Ma cara, cosa hai?" si beccherà come risposta uno stizzito "Niente!!!", dimostrando che qualcosa non c'è, ma poi ponendo l'uomo nell'indovinare cosa c'è che non va!!!
Stressante, stupido e controproducente come metodo, meglio evitare, anche se evitare può sembrare il peggio.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un compagno attento si accorge che la propria donna sta male e sa anche che se le chiede "Ma cara, cosa hai?" si beccherà come risposta uno stizzito "Niente!!!", dimostrando che qualcosa non c'è, ma poi ponendo l'uomo nell'indovinare cosa c'è che non va!!!
> Stressante, stupido e controproducente come metodo, meglio evitare, anche se evitare può sembrare il peggio.


Benissimo no?
Non capisci?
Lei ti dice "Niente"?
Ok, annoti e metti via.
Quel giorno che ti rinfaccia di non essere stato attento, le mostri l'annotazione.
Un conto è il compagno attento.
Un conto è il compagno che si stufa.
Quando si è stufato...non avrà più nè orecchie nè occhi per te.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando si è stufato...non avrà più nè orecchie nè occhi per te.


E va a cercare l'anima pia che non lo stufi. Però poi torna a casa...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E va a cercare l'anima pia che non lo stufi. Però poi torna a casa...


No...
Piuttosto fa tabula rasa attorno a lui.
Poi rimette tutto in ordine: ciascuna al suo posto dentro di lui.


----------



## passante (26 Giugno 2011)

rosalbe ha detto:


> E allora se è lecito, perchè l'hai fatto???


non mettermi tutti quei punti interrogativi in fila, mi sembrano tante dita puntate! (scherzo) alla fine non l'ho fatto, in effetti. ma non ho ancora capito perchè ci sono arrivato così vicino: superficialità, voglia di novità, voglia di emozioni, piacere di sentirsi corteggiati, il gioco del flirt che ti porta lontano, un periodo di stress sul lavoro e questa presenza leggera e gratificante vicina... tutte queste cose qui. ma il mio compagno non c'entrava niente.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non mettermi tutti quei punti interrogativi in fila, mi sembrano tante dita puntate! (scherzo) alla fine non l'ho fatto, in effetti. ma non ho ancora capito perchè ci sono arrivato così vicino: superficialità, voglia di novità, voglia di emozioni, piacere di sentirsi corteggiati, il gioco del flirt che ti porta lontano, un periodo di stress sul lavoro e questa presenza leggera e gratificante vicina... tutte queste cose qui. ma il mio compagno non c'entrava niente.



Ciao! 
Come va adesso col tuo amore? Spero bene!


----------



## passante (27 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Come va adesso col tuo amore? Spero bene!


sì va tutto bene


----------



## passante (28 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Vorrei che lui mi amasse veramente che fosse vero che il tradimento è stato solo un momento in cui si è perso.
> 
> Non pensi che il senso del dovere, che magari fà prendere al traditore la decisione di non andarsene con l'amante, sia una motivazione sbagliata per restare?
> 
> ...


quando io sono rientrato in "casa" (dalla casa fisica non mi ero mai allontanato) e in me, sono rientrato un po’ per volta. La volontà è stata la prima a mettersi in movimento, le emozioni le ultime. Lo so che è brutto per chi sta dall’altra parte, mi sento ancora adesso in colpa per la sofferenza del mio compagno, ma è stato così. Ho deciso di tagliare i ponti con l’altro e l’ho fatto, ma non sentivo molto per il mio compagno oltre alla stima e a un sentimento più vicino all’amicizia che ad altro. È stato un brutto periodo, mi sono sentito veramente molto solo, ma so che per lui è stato anche peggio. Mi sembrava di camminare su una pietraia desolata. Per lui è stato peggio, perché si confrontava solo con il mio silenzio, però ora le cose vanno bene e siamo ancora qui.


----------



## kay76 (28 Giugno 2011)

passante ha detto:


> quando io sono rientrato in "casa" (dalla casa fisica non mi ero mai allontanato) e in me, sono rientrato un po’ per volta. La volontà è stata la prima a mettersi in movimento, le emozioni le ultime. Lo so che è brutto per chi sta dall’altra parte, mi sento ancora adesso in colpa per la sofferenza del mio compagno, ma è stato così. Ho deciso di tagliare i ponti con l’altro e l’ho fatto, ma non sentivo molto per il mio compagno oltre alla stima e a un sentimento più vicino all’amicizia che ad altro. È stato un brutto periodo, mi sono sentito veramente molto solo, ma so che per lui è stato anche peggio. Mi sembrava di camminare su una pietraia desolata. Per lui è stato peggio, perché si confrontava solo con il mio silenzio, però ora le cose vanno bene e siamo ancora qui.


In questi mesi mi sono resa conto che mio marito sia durante il tradimento che dopo ha sofferto molto.

Credo che in questi mesi si sia torturato nel vedermi soffrire, nel vedere la delusione nei miei occhi, e nel vivere nell'incertezza riguardo al futuro, riguardo a quello che io avrei potuto, alla fine, decidere.

Si è reso conto che per un pò di conforto "esterno" in un momento di crisi, che  per un pò di "gusto del proibito", che per gongolarsi nel quanto sia bello "piacere", non valeva la pena perdere tutto. Non credo rimpianga la sua amante, anzi credo rimpianga il fatto stesso di aver perso tempo con lei.

Ecco, io penso che tutti possiamo sbagliare, ma credo anche che lui queste cose avrebbe dovuto capirle subito e correre ai ripari. Come hai fatto tu. Per questo ti ammiro.

Io sono sicura che lui mi ami, e che in fondo,  mi abbia sempre amato.Ed è proprio per questo che capisco ancora meno il suo tradimento. E' stato solo debole ed egoista. E questo mi ha fatto veramente male. Mi ha fatto crollare un mito. Io riconosco di aver avuto delle mancanze, ma questo non giustifica un tradimento.

Ora, nonostante tutti i dubbi e le insicurezze che ancora ho, stiamo cercando di ricostruire il nostro rapporto. In questi mesi ci siamo massacrati, abbiamo rivoltato la nostra storia e i nostri sentimenti come calzini, abbiamo parlato tanto. Anche lui si è sentito molto solo e arido.

Leggendo le vostre storie trovo conforto, perchè la mia speranza di poter essere ancora sereni, un giorno, mi sembra più concreta. Ma la ferita c'è e per ora è sempre sanguinante.


----------



## kay76 (29 Giugno 2011)

passante ha detto:


> quando io sono rientrato in "casa" (dalla casa fisica non mi ero mai allontanato) e in me, sono rientrato un po’ per volta. La volontà è stata la prima a mettersi in movimento, le emozioni le ultime. Lo so che è brutto per chi sta dall’altra parte, mi sento ancora adesso in colpa per la sofferenza del mio compagno, ma è stato così. Ho deciso di tagliare i ponti con l’altro e l’ho fatto, ma non sentivo molto per il mio compagno oltre alla stima e a un sentimento più vicino all’amicizia che ad altro. È stato un brutto periodo, mi sono sentito veramente molto solo, ma so che per lui è stato anche peggio. Mi sembrava di camminare su una pietraia desolata. Per lui è stato peggio, perché si confrontava solo con il mio silenzio, però ora le cose vanno bene e siamo ancora qui.


La tua volontà  ti ha fatto capire che non valeva la pena buttare via tutto  per una storiella, per quanto appagante in un momento di crisi.

Hai voluto usare le tue energie per recuperare la storia con il tuo compagno, per dare un'altra chance al vostro rapporto, e ci sei riuscito. Scelta ancor più lodevole visto che eri in crisi e confuso.

ma ti volevo chiedere, se invece col tempo avessi capito che non lo amavi più, saresti rimasto ugualmente?

Saresti riuscito a vivere accanto ad una persona che non amavi più?


----------



## passante (29 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> La tua volontà ti ha fatto capire che non valeva la pena buttare via tutto per una storiella, per quanto appagante in un momento di crisi.
> 
> Hai voluto usare le tue energie per recuperare la storia con il tuo compagno, per dare un'altra chance al vostro rapporto, e ci sei riuscito. Scelta ancor più lodevole visto che eri in crisi e confuso.
> 
> ma ti volevo chiedere, se invece col tempo avessi capito che non lo amavi più, saresti rimasto ugualmente?


ti ringrazio, ma non c'è nulla da ammirare, ho avuto un momento di consapevolezza e sono stato fortunato. comunque per venire alla tua domanda, no, non continuerei una storia senza amore, e penso che sia reciproco. forse bisognerebbe capire meglio che cosa si intende per amore, però. davvero io sono convinto di aver amato anche quando non ho provato molto sentimento. forse per fare una valutazione del genere ci vuole tempo, come dici tu, nel senso che i momenti di "disamore" in un rapporto lungo ci stanno e possono essere attraversati.


----------



## passante (29 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Saresti riuscito a vivere accanto ad una persona che non amavi più?


la risposta è sempre no, solo che non so come si fa a capire se non si ama più. mi vengono in mente queste cose: quando prevalgono, per un periodo di tempo abbastanza lungo, i sentimenti negativi, rispetto a quelli positivi. quando non ci si sente più liberi di essere se stessi e quando non si vuole più fortemente il bene e la felicità dell'altro. ma non credo che sia una cosa che accade all'improvviso, come spegnere un interruttore, "on off". viceversa, credo, un'attrazione per un'altra persona, anche viscerale, quella sì può essere all'improvviso. credo che siano due cose diverse che non bisogna confondere.
ma magari sto dicendo una marea di cazzate, non mi sento tanto sicuro sull'argomento.


----------

